# Ryback Discussion



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

Who else think they are setting up for one of these jobbers who randomly gets a few seconds of mike time to pull off an upset of him kind of a newer version of X Pac-1-2-3 Kid.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

Enter Kassius Ohno...


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*



Amsterdam said:


> Enter Kassius Ohno...




That voluptuous drag queen is going nowhere.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

Only if it would be resulting in a great feud with Ryback.

I hope that Ryback really goes somewhere and not end up like a lot of powerhouses in the mid- or lowercards or totally gone (Mason Ryan, Ezekiel, Mike Knox). But i think it might work this time becoz Ryback can work the mic.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

I love ryback, the guy reminds me of a train.(not atrain), A TRAIN!


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*



PunkShoot said:


> I love ryback, the guy reminds me of a train.(not atrain), A TRAIN!


Yeah, Atrain is Tensai 

And the cool thing about Ryback is also that his face looks like it's gotten run over by a train!


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

Yeah, that would be a pretty good idea. Ryback could survive it and it'd give a guy that doesn't necessarily have a great look one hell of a start.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

It'd be interesting to see but I doubt it's in the cards. That seems like the sort of thing that would happen to a heel and Ryback is getting the monster face push up to this point.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

If rumours are true, I doubt this will be happening. Word is Vince is high on Ryback ad thinks he can be the number two face behind John Cena.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

Oh Ryback is number 2 alright.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

Good idea op.
Maybe the embarresement of losing to a rookie will make Ryback stop milking that giant invisible cow he does every week.
Anyone else noticed that? the arm pump thing he does? looks retarded.


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

It's just s ploy to make them seem more human before they get destroyed.


----------



## charmizard (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

I hope so, I mean I'm thinking 2 things about the guy now which is a) they're building him as a bully character so people will pay to see someone kick the shit out of him or b) they genuinely think him beating up people half his size will make him look tough. 

Worried it's the latter.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*



charmizard said:


> or b) they genuinely think him beating up people half his size will make him look tough.
> Worried it's the latter.


Never heard of "Squash Matches"? Thats just a way to promote Ryback as a cool and dominant wrestler. I love squash matches! It's old school style.

Of course, i'm also looking forward for his first feud.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

Nah I doubt they'll do that, I thought it was pretty obvious that they were making him into a Goldberg v2 except he can wrestle. It makes sense as Goldberg was over as hell and didn't have to do much. I'd say Rybacks first REAL PPV match where he will continue to win is quite a few months away yet unfortunately. Probably around Summerslam.

Skip has the charisma and the look that Goldberg had, and there is nothing groundbreaking about the formula they had for him so I would be surprised if the WWE stuffed it up. Besides he is infinitely better in the ring than that overrated turd Goldberg.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

Skip does not have the charisma or look. The guy looks like a fucking retard inbred hick.
You must be a blind ass goldberg hater.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*



llamadux said:


> ..The guy looks like a fucking retard inbred hick.


Haha.. common', he really looks special but in a good way. He cud have been a villain in Lost or Chronicles of Riddick with that face.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*



sharkboy22 said:


> Oh Ryback is number 2 alright.


A big, steaming piece of it. (Y)

No, I don't think it's a swerve, but, I also don't see it lasting. I think he's just going to squash people until he runs out of people to squash and then fades away like Mason Ryan. I've heard the reports that Vince thinks he can be the #2 guy in the company, but to me, that sounds very far fetched. There's nothing at all special about Skip Sheffield, and I have a hard time believing that there's any wrestler on the planet, unless he just catches an unbelievable hot streak that he's willing to push further than Sheamus or Randy Orton, it just seems silly to even suggest that.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> ..that he's willing to push further than Sheamus or Randy Orton, it just seems silly to even suggest that.


If Ryback will be better on the mic than these two, then i see a big chance.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

i see him squashing till he gets into a feud with big show or christain for the ic title


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

They could do something like this if a guy like Henry went on an undefeated streak 'cause Henry's character is already established. It would ruin Ryback right off the bat. Debuting someone just to put someone else over a few weeks later isn't very productive.



Cookie Monster said:


> If rumours are true, I doubt this will be happening. Word is Vince is high on Ryback ad thinks he can be the number two face behind John Cena.


Those are very old rumours, already around when he was Skip Sheffield. Doubt any of it is true though, as most things in dirtsheets are wrong.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

Enter Kassius Ohno. Who'll squash him with one rolling elbow


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

That's an interesting idea and if handled right could make both of them look good in a long-run feud. I don't think that's gonna happen though, Ryback will keep on squashing until he gets a proper feud with someone in the mid-card. Otunga or Slater would be cool if they played up on the Nexus background.


----------



## vG-MONEYv (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

Nope, bad idea. Ryback has charisma, he can wrestle and he has the look. 
I dont think Ryback is just another generic big guy like Mason Ryan or Jackson, i hope he doesn't fade into obscurity like them.
But i dont understand how does beating up guys half his size make him look dominant? it doesn't, i fully expect him to win and so does the whole crowd, he needs to be in a believeable feud, not squash matches.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

If it happened this week or in a couple weeks it would just completely ruin Ryback and he'd be in Jinder/Zeke teritory in no time, maybe way down the line when he's actually beaten a few known names and turns heel.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*



Quasi Juice said:


> Those are very old rumours, already around when he was Skip Sheffield. Doubt any of it is true though, as most things in dirtsheets are wrong.


Well he was injured and on his way to a return when they were out so I suppose he was still "Skip Sheffield" as he hadn't been repackaged as Ryback yet but yeah I agree, most things in dirtsheets are wrong.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

I suggested that this will happen with Chris Hero and I can only hope it will.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

I hope they do something epic with him. I like him alot. He could go far if given a chance.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

So Ryback is the new flavour of the month it seems. Let's see how long this one is gonna last.

WWE already has a big, muscular guy with a much, much better look than this fool. His name is Mason Ryan. 10 times more marketable than Ryback will ever be. And i'm not even a fan of Mason Ryan. 

As for Ryback having wrestling skills? When I see it I'll believe it. But my guess is that his wrestling skills are just like A-Train's, completely fictional.


----------



## Devon Blackstone (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

Man he boring


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

I actually think eventually Lord Tensai is going to put over Ryback.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

Enlighten me. I saw him on NXT and during the Nexus time. What great promos has he done? i cant remember a single one. I cant even remember good matches. This redebut as a Actionman wannabe is boring, IMO.


----------



## Devon Blackstone (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

Lord Tensai should put Kassius Ohno over when he debuts.


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*



Quasi Juice said:


> Doubt any of it is true though, as most things in dirtsheets are wrong.


Wait what now?

Like Lesnar returning, Lord Tensai, Edge's contract coming due.

Seriously dude get a clue.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*



Devon Blackstone said:


> Lord Tensai should put Kassius Ohno over when he debuts.


 Finally, someone with a brain. I have been saying this for weeks. Glad to see someone else on board with the "Tensai should get knocked out by Kassius Ohno Club". I don't think it should be a simple K.O, but a T.K.O for Tensai. You can't have the man go down with one shot. I could see him getting knocked out, but getting back up, then knocked out again, get back up, and then finally TKO. Ryback is a whole different story.

First, if they are going to push him as a "face" then I would suggest giving this man a real name, and slowly making "Ryback" a nickname. This gimmick currently is already stale, and just way to typical. If there is indeed a swerve it has to be to put a "heel" over big time, and at this point the only other person I can think of would be Antonio Cesaro. He is fresh out of FCW, and Ryback has nothing on this man at all in terms of raw strength, and natural ability in the ring.

For those that don't know, Cesaro is actually very strong. His displays of physical strength are a testament to his matches, and I think he is a natural heel as well. Antonio is no Drew McIntyre, or Alberto Del Rio either. Cesaro has far more charisma(subtle), and overall better mic work than either of those men. His accent is not strong, and that's what I respect most. You can tell he is very intelligent because he comes across very natural, and probably because it almost is for him. Antonio reminds me of a European Rick Rude, but without all the sex innuendo. Just a natural heel.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*



Mister Mystery Man said:


> I actually think eventually Lord Tensai is going to put over Ryback.


yeh ryback should win the ic title and hold it and beat the record for longest reign and face tensai at mania id wana see that!!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ryback says ''feed me more'' after destroying jobbers well how about Brock Lesnar for size lol he wouldnt stand a chance against Brock. Brock would kill him. WWE book this match!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

I'd love for Ryback to enter the ring, demand competition only to have Brock come out, destroy him to the point where we will never see him again, and while Brock's at it, take out Tensai too.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

Yeah get rid of Albert to


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

The fuck? What is with the Ryback hate?


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

A program with those two would be instant attention to Ryback but at a cost of killing whatever he's gained from squashing jobbers


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

*MINCE. BOWL.*


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

Why do they think him beating absolute nobodies makes him look legit? The guys he's beating are guys that would get squashed by fucking Jinder Mahal; it does nothing for him. Although I do enjoy the jobbers pre-match promo's.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

Id save Ryback and Brock till mania :Barkley2


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

They need to put him against someone the fans at least know, he's a new guy who no one knows going against someone they know even less. Are they expecting people to magically care?
That being said, they moved Tensai onto Cena and people still don't seem to care.


----------



## I_Was_Awesome (Jul 4, 2008)

What is wrong with this guy?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

I like Ryback. I liked him as Skip Sheffield and I like him even more now, he's a total badass. I'll agree though, his attire is a little silly. I'd much rather if he just came out with plain, black trunks. Simple.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

He looks like a hybrid of Batista, Goldberg and RVD.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

The attire doesn't bother me as much when he milks that giant invisible cow every week, that stupid arm pump thing. This guy is Mason Ryan level dull, Claudio showed a TON more personality in his squash-match.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

I thought it was bizarre how he's wearing that gear, surely somebody in the back would have told him not to.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

I like his attire. Everybody and their mother is wearing short tights with kickpads these days. It's nice to see something different.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

Does his attire have a robot in the design?


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

I do like Ryback, I am interested in seeing what happens next. I believe he has alot of promise..


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

I don't mind the attire, but he looks goofy as hell they way he walks/stomps about and don't get me started on the arm raises and 'feed me more'. Just screams goofy to me, not badass (which is what the rest of his squash routine seems to say).


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*



Cookie Monster said:


> The fuck? What is with the Ryback hate?


No it is not that, it is just alot of Brock love. He has come back so everyone loves him


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

i think it funny everyone refers to it as RVD attire, didnt see anyone say that when Big show wore it. The design is however differant, not bland and stands out but people would wonder why the terminater is on it since they dont know his gimmick.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

Ryback calls out feed me more! Theres a long silence followed by the familiar sound of glass smashing and Austin gives him a stunner. then goldbergs music hits and just as Ryback is gettin to his feet is hit by the biggest spear of all time and is laid flat in the ring. Then Austin and goldberg share a beer in the middle of the ring, then Austin stuns Goldberg and Goldberg and Ryback are both laid out in the middle of the ring, then Austin leaves to rapturous applause.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*



Cookie Monster said:


> The fuck? What is with the Ryback hate?


The fact that he's a completely unorginal, terrible, Goldberg rip off?

Also the fact that every time he screams "FEED. ME. MORE!" like some sort of retarded troll it cringes me out to the depths of my soul.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*



Rockstar said:


> I like Ryback. I liked him as Skip Sheffield and I like him even more now, he's a total badass. I'll agree though, his attire is a little silly. *I'd much rather if he just came out with plain, black trunks.* Simple.


Ah yes, and finally completing the transition in to full, 100% Goldberg rip off.


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

Quick powerhouse in singlet with big "R" on it? It's amazing how Ryback is compared with many wrestlers but not with the most obvious one - Rhyno.
RVD? lol


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

Guy probably wears a singlet so that he doesn't look like a _complete_ Goldberg rip-off.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

ok face it he's a bad ass whose going to be taking the john cena spotlight so be happy!! plus for those who are complaining about the rvd singlet would it make it better if he did frog splashes so he could pull it off more??


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

these people make no sense with the ryback hate...would they rather it be some generic first,last name wrestler getting a push like the one rybacks getting??just plain stupid to me i think hes a complete bad ass but i think they should actually book it in the future like around survivor series with ryback going over itd make him look really credible


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*



xvampmanx said:


> i think it funny everyone refers to it as RVD attire, didnt see anyone say that when Big show wore it. The design is however differant, not bland and stands out but people would wonder why the terminater is on it since they dont know his gimmick.


Big Show's is just camouflage so it doesn't look as similar.

When you put them side by side it is really similar because they're both airbrushed.

That and the R on Ryback's adds to the similarity


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

He looks like a hybrid of Goldberg and RVD. Can't take him seriously with that attire.


----------



## dancehipsocialist (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

Give him Khali. If Ryback is to be taken seriously as a powerhouse, he needs to demonstrate his strength. What better way to do that than dominating and completing moves on someone like Khali. I think that's rather plausible.



THA_WRESTER said:


> these people make no sense with the ryback hate...would they rather it be some generic first,last name wrestler getting a push like the one rybacks getting??just plain stupid to me i think hes a complete bad ass but i think they should actually book it in the future like around survivor series with ryback going over itd make him look really credible


I don't hate Ryback at all. In fact, I think he has potential. But what you just suggested is just... Well... Ludicrous! Ryback should not go over Lesnar.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

Trying to comprehend this thread title at 2:30 in the morning resulted in me having a massive headache.

I think I understand now (and forgive me if I'm wrong) OP your booking skills are on the same level as your writing skills. Having Lesnar squash Ryback is a great idea if you are a big fan of main eventers looking like dorks by being in feuds with lower midcarders. It is also a great idea if you like making your new monster look like a dork by having him job out the first time he comes against credible opposition. If you had applied your idea to Lesnar in 02 it would basically be like having him job out clean to Hogan when he was 3 months into his run. Completely counter-productive.

And in regards to the guy above me yes. Having Ryback go over Lesnar at this point in time isn't a great idea, but that's because it's a shit idea for a feud more than anything.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

wrestling is fake kelly kelly fan


----------



## Benread18 (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

Same with me, i wish Ryback went against someone like sheamus or the Big Show then he wouldn't be so cocky. The general manager has put him against some absolutely terrible wrestlers that aren't even signed to WWE!!


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*



Benread18 said:


> Same with me, i wish Ryback went against someone like sheamus or the Big Show then he wouldn't be so cocky. The general manager has put him against some absolutely terrible wrestlers that aren't even signed to WWE!!



This is either brilliant, or has caused me to lose all faith in human kind.


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

It's pretty bad but at least its something different. Wrath in WCW wore a similar style and pulled it off alright.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*



#Mark said:


> He looks like a hybrid of Goldberg and RVD. Can't take him seriously with that attire.


Shoddy photoshop.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

right, ryback has similar clothing to a couple guys

and the rest all just have the same attire


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

Another over analyzing topic.

I don't see anything wrong with what Ryback is wearing. It beats having the same black trunks that every generic wrestler in the WWE is wearing. It is funny, people want the WWE to come up with more gimmicks and yet when the WWE does people still find something to negatively critique about it.

I like Ryback so far and want to see what he can do outside of squashing local guys.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Does his attire have a robot in the design?


I think it might be similar to NHL goalie masks, the goalies put w/e design they want on it to represent themselves. Look at some designs for nhl goalie masks, some are classic ones(like belfours eagle) and others have goalies with lots of diff things on it(such as people,objects and other stuff)


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

I think it would make more sense if Cesaro wore the Terminator attire. It's unique though. I like Ryback.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*



Korvin said:


> Another over analyzing topic.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with what Ryback is wearing. It beats having the same black trunks that every generic wrestler in the WWE is wearing. It is funny, people want the WWE to come up with more gimmicks and yet when the WWE does people still find something to negatively critique about it.
> 
> I like Ryback so far and want to see what he can do outside of squashing local guys.


Let's not act as if Ryback particularly has one either. I like the guy but its not as if the guy actually has any sort character that couldn't be surmized in a bunch of quick adjectives.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*



dxbender said:


> I think it might be similar to NHL goalie masks, the goalies put w/e design they want on it to represent themselves. Look at some designs for nhl goalie masks, some are classic ones(like belfours eagle) and others have goalies with lots of diff things on it(such as people,objects and other stuff)


I thought I saw a robot, but I guess he changes them up every week.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*



NathWFC said:


> "FEED. ME. MORE!" *like some sort of retarded troll* it cringes me out to the depths of my soul.


But that's why he's cool, because he looks a bit like a troll or orc sorts of. 

To me he's much more charismatic than Ezekiel or Mason Ryan. I think it all depends on how good he's on the mic, and how good he can perform in a long ppv-style match.

It's about time they feed him someone with "more meat" , i wanna see that!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*



NathWFC said:


> The fact that he's a completely unorginal, terrible, *Goldberg rip off?*
> 
> Also the fact that every time he screams "FEED. ME. MORE!" like some sort of retarded troll it cringes me out to the depths of my soul.


What?

He's a fucking massive guy. Way bigger than Goldberg. They have literally nothing in common at the moment other than beating the fuck out of people.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ryback says ''feed me more'' after destroying jobbers well how about Brock Lesnar for size lol he wouldnt stand a chance against Brock. Brock would kill him. WWE book this match!!!!!!!!


brock already said hes not wrestling any nobodies.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

I am surprised the WWE has not hired you to take a place on creative, given you provide such horrible material.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

Lesnar has bigger fish to fry. Cena can get him over when the time is right but he still has to prove himself. 
So far, he's done nothing to set himself apart from every other monster-squash-match-every-week guy before him.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

furthuremore, what are you expecting to see?? all your gonna see is Ryback get squashed like he squashes them local jobbers every week, except, he's getting squashed.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

Haha!


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

I would like to see them stand face to face so I can compare their size. Ryback looks taller, but in a proper fight Lesnar probably has it.


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

RYBACK rules


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*



xvampmanx said:


> i think it funny everyone refers to it as RVD attire, didnt see anyone say that when Big show wore it. The design is however differant, not bland and stands out but people would wonder why the terminater is on it since they dont know his gimmick.


That's why they call it "RVD Attire" smartass, he also had those crazy paint things on it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

I'd mark out if they spent all year building Ryback up to the point where he is the one to stop the evil Brock Lesnar.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

I actual perfer these local jobbers over ALREADY IN THE RING ALEX RILEY.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

"feed me more" is the same as "who´s next!?"


----------



## fergieska (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

I would love for the WWE to debut a new talented technician; have him come out as one of Rybacks jobbers and as soon as Ryback gets into the ring he's snapped into a Fujiwara Armbar and taps.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

Steroids.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

Ruback is going to Wrestlemania 29

Streak V Streak - Ryback V Taker.

I'd like it even if no one else would. He reminds me of Rhyno


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

Whoever said Give him Khali. I like that idea. 

However, I'm loving the comedy jobber thing at the moment.

I think he should be booked in a gauntlet match soon. Have a local jobber, nxt rookie, lower card (maybe Slater), middle card (maybe Swagger) then Khali. Ryback motors through all five of them.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

I don't get the Goldberg comparisons. Other than his bald head, they literally look nothing alike in terms of ring-attire or the way they move around the ring. Goldberg beat the likes of Hugh Morrus who was a well-known tough guy, beat the likes of Perry Saturn in squash matches. Ryback is defeating people no one has ever heard of. Like I said, I don't get all the Ryback hate, give the man a chance. Judge him WHEN he's actually put in a feud with someone known and then see what he can do in the ring and on the microphone for that matter.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*



Evolution said:


> I'd mark out if they spent all year building Ryback up to the point where he is the one to stop the evil Brock Lesnar.


Do you remember when WCW built up Wrath (Adam Bomb/Bryan Clark) with that winning streak so that he could be fed to Goldberg as a credible opponent? Well, the same could be happening here, the only difference being that Goldberg was actually undefeated. Your idea had also briefly crossed my mind, it would be rather ridiculous but I wouldn't put it passed the WWE to do something like that!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*



AndreBaker said:


> Do you remember when WCW built up Wrath (Adam Bomb/Bryan Clark) with that winning streak so that he could be fed to Goldberg as a credible opponent? Well, the same could be happening here, the only difference being that Goldberg was actually undefeated. Your idea had also briefly crossed my mind, it would be rather ridiculous but I wouldn't put it passed the WWE to do something like that!


I actually liked Wrath. Then again, I sort of liked "Blood Runs Cold". I was a big Glacier and Mortis mark, thought they all had great looks to be honest.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

So wearing a singlet makes you a RVD lookalike but wearing black plain trunks doesn't make you a Orton-Jericho-Ryan-Miz-All the fucking roster lookalike. 

Cannot understand it.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

It's not the singlet why people are saying it, it's the singlet WITH airbrushing on it why people are saying it. Do you understand.. what I am saying... to you right now?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

Looks nothing like RVD's..


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

It's basically Goldberg in RVD's singlet doing Ultimate Warriors hand taunt where he would gain power from warriors above...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*



-Extra- said:


> It's basically Goldberg in RVD's singlet doing Ultimate Warriors hand taunt where he would gain power from warriors above...


http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/five-wwe-legends-led-to-ryback-rise


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

I like the singlet but the design is pretty meh for me. It looked a little better at ER without the Terminator thing on it which I thought was stupid to begin with if that wasn't going to be incorporated into his character.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He looks like a hybrid of Batista, Goldberg and RVD.


also Rhino.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*



BigPawr said:


> It's not the singlet why people are saying it, it's the singlet WITH airbrushing on it why people are saying it. Do you understand.. what I am saying... to you right now?


Still singlet with airbrushing remind RVD like black trunks remind half of the roster. I love how the WWE has turning the fans into jackasses who love genericness and blandness. If you're not a dumbass in boring trunks, you're doing wrong. Because of that people think guys like Miz or Rhodes have a great look despide being absolutely generic, but criticize the likes of Ryback, Húnico or Rey Mysterio for not being unoriginal.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*



1nation said:


> also Rhino.


and Skip Sheffield of Nexus and NXT fame.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*



I_Was_Awesome said:


> What is wrong with this guy?


Was thinking the same thing a while ago lol! Now he just needs to bust out a Rolling Thunder.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

Ryback looks like a beast, I hope they keep pushing this guy.

His attire makes him unique. You know which other superstars don't where traditional trunks? John Cena and Brock Lesnar.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*



Interceptor88 said:


> Still singlet with airbrushing remind RVD like black trunks remind half of the roster. I love how the WWE has turning the fans into jackasses who love genericness and blandness. If you're not a dumbass in boring trunks, you're doing wrong. Because of that people think guys like Miz or Rhodes have a great look despide being absolutely generic, but criticize the likes of Ryback, Húnico or Rey Mysterio for not being unoriginal.


I'm almost positive that people have mocked Ryback only because the design on his singlet looks like something you'd see on a bad acid trip. We've mocked Hunico because they gave him an incredibly racist portrayal of Mexicans (through no choice of his own I'm sure), and I don't think people have ever gotten on Rey's case for his masks.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

He should just rock square bottoms. Less pads and get those hideous armbands off.

Ex.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

who cares its a awesome costume i doubt rvd would even give a shit


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

I am still waiting for Ryback to actually do something before I make any jusgements, like given him a real opponant, or giving him some mic time.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

Yeah why has Ryback copied RVD's attire


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

Yea it doesnt suit him. Tights or trunks would have looked much better.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

It's so sad how wrestling is nowadays.. The second you wear something else than black trunks, all the fans hate it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

He looks like The lovechild of Rhyno and Goldberg


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

I like that he's wearing a singlet instead of trunks like everyone else.


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*






i kind of agree with this in a sense, he will be gone and forgotten by late 2012 early 2013


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

At the moment i find his no-name jobbers more entertaining then him.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

Heck, I'd be happy if he was a fucking Man-kini instead of trunks, so sick of trunks.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Forget the "Goldberg" chants you heard at Extreme Rules. They should be chanting who he really is and that's..."Roid-Bag".

And yes, before you know it, he'll be gone again. Hopefully.


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Vince bums him, he will be pushed


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



Ryu Hayabusa said:


> At the moment i find his no-name jobbers more entertaining then him.


Agreed, Barry Stevens would be in my fave five if given a contract.

And as for Ryberg or Rytista or whatever the fuck he is, it's clear they are gonna try and push hard and his booking his gonna be superhero like as he's a babyface but I'm not sure about him, other than he ridiculous obviously chemically enhanced physique, nothing stands out about him. They seem to be booking him as a Goldberg or Batista type figure from what I've seen of him he doesn't have the presence or charisma of those guys, they both just screamed superstar, Ryback doesn't.

I'll not give up on him yet though, but it's an understatement to say I've been underwhelmed with his first month.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

He's wrong. Ryback - Goldberg comparision is stupid and it has got to stop. They're both bald powerhouses. That's it. What else do they have in common? Ryback has been in developmental for years, which means he loves wrestling and is not some ex-football player trying to make money. He's already a better worker than Goldberg ever was. Were there not any powerful muscular guys before Goldberg?

He's been on tv for a month and people are already crapping on him for no reason. Let his character progress before you make these assumptions. People are always saying diversity is important in wrestling and I agree, but when was the last time a big muscular guy was actually any good? Ryback is not another Mason Ryan or Nathan Jones and huge guys who can work are always welcome, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I never even cared for him as Skip Sheffield and i doubt thats going to change.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

His ''debut'' was in 2004. Still he hassn't done shit. 
I don;t think he will be a big player in the WWE, midcard at best and than a jobber on Superstars.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXcijMDjnkM


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Still far too early to tell if he is going to go anywhere under his current gimmick and while he's still wrestling squash matches so those two people talked about 7 minutes on there podcast have just wasted there time

It will be easier to judge him after his first meaningful feud


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Fuck me, another Ryback hate thread. Might as well turn this guy heel with the amount of hate he's getting!


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Let this guy have a non-squash match before you pass judgement. One good thing is we've seen him use more moves; that stunner variation at Extreme Rules was cool.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



Ryu Hayabusa said:


> At the moment i find his no-name jobbers more entertaining then him.


His jobbers are the only reason I like him. Once he stops destroying jobbers and move on to guys on the roster I won't care about him.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

His movements are awkward, his RVD singlet looks retarded, and his Goldberg gimmick has no place in 2012. 

He has potential, but this whole Ryback thing is a DUD.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I have respect with the WWE giving him a gimmick but I saw nothing wrong with Skip Sheffield, the corn fed meat head from NXT. He could go on the microphone and was solid in the ring. With Ryback being some sort of Terminator gimmick, I doubt he'll have much microphone time. Thing is, if Ryback does indeed fail, where does he go from here? If he goes back to Skip Sheffield or goes back to Ryan Reeves then no doubt he'd still get GOLDBERG chants just because of his stint as Ryback.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Seriously, that one guy in the video _just wouldn't shut the fuck *up*_. I wanted to see what dumb argument these guys had but that guy just kept going on and on never letting the other less annoying guy make a point and never letting me digest any of his damn points.

As for Ryback, I agree with other posters in that watching him destroying local jobbers is kind of what I like watching him for. I'm sadistic so its just more fun for me to watch Ryback break some skinny punk in half rather than some lowercard muscle frat boy that wouldn't even fare better than the aformentioned skinny punks anyway. The only contracted superstar I really want to see him in the ring with is Mark Henry to see how Ryback would fair as an underdog.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



Cookie Monster said:


> Fuck me, another Ryback hate thread. Might as well turn this guy heel with the amount of hate he's getting!


But then people will like him.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



Moonlight_drive said:


> His ''debut'' was in 2004. Still he hassn't done shit.
> I don;t think he will be a big player in the WWE, midcard at best and than a jobber on Superstars.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXcijMDjnkM



And here's Daniel Bryan's "debut" in.... 2003(against that Cena guy, he'll never make it either), he's only "done shit" recently. So, who know what'll happen.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I hate the guy.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

They're building him up the right away. I think these days a monster babyface has a better chance of succeeding than a heel monster. Brodus Clay is another example. He wouldnt be near as over if he was just a generic monster heel.

Hes had eight years and I wouldnt call him green. I think hes ready for the opportunity. Not saying he'll be successful, but it is now or never.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

His FCW attire man..his FCW Attire


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

I love that red eye/blue eye thing. Quite cool for his character.


----------



## ofexigency (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*



2 Ton 21 said:


> Shoddy photoshop.


LOL


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



Tony Tornado said:


> He's wrong. Ryback - Goldberg comparision is stupid and it has got to stop. They're both bald powerhouses. That's it. What else do they have in common? Ryback has been in developmental for years, which means he loves wrestling and is not some ex-football player trying to make money. He's already a better worker than Goldberg ever was. Were there not any powerful muscular guys before Goldberg?
> 
> He's been on tv for a month and people are already crapping on him for no reason. Let his character progress before you make these assumptions. People are always saying diversity is important in wrestling and I agree, but when was the last time a big muscular guy was actually any good? Ryback is not another Mason Ryan or Nathan Jones and huge guys who can work are always welcome, at least in my opinion.


This.

It's as if they IWC only judges stars when they appear one-dimensional to them. He's been on TV what? a month? What has he been given to work with material-wise to actually prove himself? Squashing jobbers doesn't count, and I haven't seen him work the mic since Nexus, again with no chance to show what he's worth as his only purpose was to support Barrett in getting over, not potentially over-shadow him.

Give the guy a fucking chance. All we know so far about him is that he's a semi-decent worker and a big guy. Who knows? Maybe he's improved since NXT 2 years ago.

Wait for him to prove if he's good or not by watching him in an actual feud, storyline, promos or whatever.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Vince loves big men so I gurantee he will be pushed and be around for a while


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

Brock Lesnar vs Ryback <<< book it WWE


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

Feed me more!

*DONG*

Undertaker starts walking down the ramp.

The crotch area of Ryback's RVD attire darkens...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I don't get the hate towards the guy. He actually has potential.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I still dont understand how he is like Goldberg, but ok...

And he's pretty entertaining for me.


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

To be honest, I just want to see another Under Siege movie, so maybe they can make out like Ryback is Casey Ryback's nephew or something and have him destroy terrorists on a plane etc. More bad actions films please.


----------



## Lord Jericho (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



Tony Tornado said:


> He's wrong. Ryback - Goldberg comparision is stupid and it has got to stop. They're both bald powerhouses. That's it. What else do they have in common? Ryback has been in developmental for years, which means he loves wrestling and is not some ex-football player trying to make money. He's already a better worker than Goldberg ever was. Were there not any powerful muscular guys before Goldberg?
> 
> He's been on tv for a month and people are already crapping on him for no reason. Let his character progress before you make these assumptions. People are always saying diversity is important in wrestling and I agree, but when was the last time a big muscular guy was actually any good? Ryback is not another Mason Ryan or Nathan Jones and huge guys who can work are always welcome, at least in my opinion.


You've got to be fucking kidding LMFAOOOOO. Ryberg is never going attain the level of bad assery that Goldberg was.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

The guy has been back for about a month after being out for a year and people are already saying he will go nowhere?

:no:


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



Ryu Hayabusa said:


> At the moment i find his no-name jobbers more entertaining then him.


This! Dudes are cutting fun promos.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Well. Ryback certainly has people talking. He's like wrestling marmite

Do you love him or hate him?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I like him, I think he's badass. I've liked him ever since Nexus as Skip Sheffield.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I think he's ok really. Who the hell really knows yet? He's way too new to judge properly. I'll form a proper opinion when he stops being pure gimmick and starts being a character in the show.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I chose love but I really just like Ryback.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



Lord Jericho said:


> You've got to be fucking kidding LMFAOOOOO. Ryberg is never going attain the level of bad assery that Goldberg was.


He might not be as big a star as Goldberg, but he will most likely prove to be a better wrestler. From what I've seen of Ryan Reeves in FCW and WWE he knows more moves and is more polished than the overrated Goldberg.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I think he'll be fine...just wait on it


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

At this point Ryback represents everything wrong with most callups of the last few years. Being brought up to flounder in the midcard for a few weeks with no story line direction.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I want to see him in some sort of storyline or feud before I vote on this. Can't really judge based on him squashing jobbers. I like his look though, think he has a marketable look and he has a good presence about him.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



Lord Jericho said:


> You've got to be fucking kidding LMFAOOOOO. Ryberg is never going attain the level of bad assery that Goldberg was.


Where in my post did I say he was going to? Goldberg was a guy who did nothing for both companies he was in. He was in it for himself, didn't put anybody over. He was a bad wrestler who almost never had entertaining matches. Of course Ryback is never going to be as popular as he was and these are very different times but Ryback can become a more impactful wrestler for WWE than Goldberg ever was. I've said this before, a guy who's gimmick is that he never loses doesn't serve any purpose.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I don't love him, I just like him. I do love him shouting though.

BEAST! MODE!
FEED! ME! MORE!
FINISH! HIM!

He's different from what we've been getting lately and that's refreshing.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I haven't seen enough of him to really make a judgment. He needs to start making a bigger impact though. If you want to give him this monster push he needs to start beating people that matter and go beyond being this guy that just beats up jobbers. While it's pretty funny to see his segments they are getting to the point where he needs to start doing something important.

I would really like to see him wrestle a lengthy match because I honestly don't ever remember seeing him in any lengthy singles matches when he was on NXT and then a Nexus member.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

He really needs an actual story before I truly invest in him but he's on the right track so far


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*



Tony Tornado said:


> I don't love him, I just like him. I do love him shouting though.
> 
> BEAST! MODE!
> FEED! ME! MORE!
> ...


Beast mode? I haven't heard this yet.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*



Tony Tornado said:


> I don't love him, I just like him. I do love him shouting though.
> 
> BEAST! MODE!
> FEED! ME! MORE!
> ...


They are all terrible, cringey sayings.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I do like the guy, think we should see what happens when they have some sort of actual plan for him. I don't see why the extreme hate for him from time to time, but it's understandable. He reminds me of Rhyno.


----------



## wellitsthebigshow (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

Just wait. Pretty soon, the entire crowd will be doing those arm motions.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

Ryback is the best golden comedy WWE has at the moment, and my fave part of the show with Bryan. I would add del Rio and Rhodes but they are fucking boring with their series of matches with Big Show.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: The Ryback Question*










Steven Seagal made a better Ryback in Under Siege.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*



gaco said:


> Beast mode? I haven't heard this yet.


He said it on Extreme Rules.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

Hope he keeps adding to the number of jobbers he squashes; this week he squashes 4, next week 5, eventually at TLC we get 20 on 1 and he goes over everyone at the local Junior Highschool.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I don't love him yet, but I like him and think he has a lot of potential. He's really agile for a big guy. I think he's in my top 5 at the moment.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

*He is freaking AWESOME! I love this guy! he is brutal and i love seeing that.*


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

he needs an endless streak.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



Tony Tornado said:


> Where in my post did I say he was going to? *Goldberg was a guy who did nothing for both companies he was in.* He was in it for himself, didn't put anybody over. He was a bad wrestler who almost never had entertaining matches. Of course Ryback is never going to be as popular as he was and these are very different times but Ryback can become a more impactful wrestler for WWE than Goldberg ever was. I've said this before, a guy who's gimmick is that he never loses doesn't serve any purpose.


I'm not a Goldberg fan, but JESUS CHRIST! Goldberg did nothing for WCW? He was the most popular wrestler in the entire world. He made them a shit-ton of money. He brought in a crowd of 40,000 on 4 days notice

He was a flash in the pan, but Goldberg was HUGE for WCW.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Most popular wrestler in the entire world my ass. Austin and Rock were bigger than Goldberg.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I'm a Ryback-Fan.. so - love him! I thought though that the squash match at Extreme Rules was misplaced.

But still, he's my favorite wrestler for the moment in WWE. The squash matches are fun, but i also would like to see him soon in a feud. Maybe for the IC-Title?


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I don't like him and I don't see anything in him to be honest, I was surprised at the amount of people who actually did up until now. Plus he has got to be one of the ugliest people alive, can you imagine this guy on a WWE poster or on the cover of a WWE video game? :lmao the guy looks like a bald RVD but three times bigger and a hundred times uglier.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

As long as he only has squash matches I will hate him.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I choose the hate him option but i miss the "i don't give a fuck" option.
That's what i wil do when they keep feeding him jobbers.


----------



## seanyboyuk (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

Im becoming a fan of Ryback. Yes it has a goldberg feel to his gimmick and matches but its something lacking i think in the WWE today. Im sure we will see him face mid carders before summerslam for sure.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

Ryback should end the streak IMO. Or beat Lesnar or Rock at Wrestlemania this year.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Ryberg, Roidback, Zoidberg, Barry Stevens-Killer whatever ya wanna call him - to me he's RYBACK! 

Don't always compare, just enjoy this ugly orc-like Creature with a wrestling attire doing his thing. I'm enjoyin' it. Yeah!


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*



Evolution said:


> Ryback should end the streak IMO.


Yeah, at last someone who could be worthy..


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

Hum, he's not as good looking as Mason Ryan physique wise (too big tits, no wonder he wears a singlet), but he has that roidrage facials down better. It's really hard to judge him yet for his actual abilities, his moves seem crisp, that's all I can say about his ringwork but this is hardly a big statement considering he has only been in squashes so far. I'd like him to move on to real wrestlers pretty soon and see if he has any potential.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

Yeahhh, destroy the credibility of one of the future top guys in the WWE just to feed a guy who's leaving in 11 months....makes sense.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Couldn't care less right now, he doesn't interest me right now. I think only the kids marvel at these roid guys who squash one jobber after the next. Goldberg was a rare exception, and Ryback just seems like another generic squash artist. Six months from now, he'll probably be gone.



Tony Tornado said:


> Where in my post did I say he was going to? Goldberg was a guy who did nothing for both companies he was in. He was in it for himself, didn't put anybody over. He was a bad wrestler who almost never had entertaining matches. Of course Ryback is never going to be as popular as he was and these are very different times but Ryback can become a more impactful wrestler for WWE than Goldberg ever was. I've said this before, a guy who's gimmick is that he never loses doesn't serve any purpose.


Haha, fail. No entertaining matches? Goldberg had a funny way of showing it, considering he was by far the biggest draw of WCW, and second only to Austin in 1998.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

I'm not really a big fan of Brock coming back but you shouldn't waste a Brock match against someone like Ryback.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



AntMan said:


> Most popular wrestler in the entire world my ass. Austin and Rock were bigger than Goldberg.


Austin was probably more over than Goldberg during his hot-streak, but The Rock? In 1998? No. The Rock didn't eclipse Goldberg until 99/00.

I'm not really sure why I'm arguing this, because I don't even like Goldberg.. but credit where it's due. Goldberg did amazing business for WCW, and he was insanely over. At his peak, if he wasn't the most over wrestler in the world, he was the second most over.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I like the guy but think they could of given him a better name than Ryback.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

To me it isn't Ryan Reevs himself but his current gimmick. There are indeed a lot of similarities between Ryback and Goldberg, especially the head slapping, arm gestures and end match catchphrase, although they aren't exactly the same, they have the same feel to them.

He deserves better than going through the usual paces squashing nobodies and being some robot screaming "Feed me more!" and so do the fans. I'd rather him be kind of more like Bradshaw (APa, not JBL) or something.


----------



## Simon_Belmont (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*



Rockstar said:


> I like Ryback. I liked him as Skip Sheffield and I like him even more now, he's a total badass. I'll agree though, his attire is a little silly. I'd much rather if he just came out with plain, black trunks. Simple.


Fuck, no, not another guy with boring dark trunks. I really like his attire he should keep it.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

I really couldn't care what he wears, as far as I'm concerned he's just stealing TV time from guys like Antonio Cesaro.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Yo you guys are just mad because he went over the entie Dayton Ohio Highschool Gym Class.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

Wearing a Wrestling Singlet is copyright RVD?


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I fucking hate big powerhouse guys, but the thing is, at least Goldberg and Batista (I'm bringing them up because they've been compared to Ryback) actually looked like badasses.

Ryback looks fucking ridiculous, he's like the roided up spawn of RVD and Shrek. I can't take him seriously at all.

And "feed me more"? The ridiculous hand gestures? Oh please, it's not 1995.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

"feed me more" is what Kelly says after giving a blowjob to the entire roster


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



Here To There said:


> Couldn't care less right now, he doesn't interest me right now. I think only the kids marvel at these roid guys who squash one jobber after the next. Goldberg was a rare exception, and Ryback just seems like another generic squash artist. Six months from now, he'll probably be gone.
> 
> Haha, fail. No entertaining matches? Goldberg had a funny way of showing it, considering he was by far the biggest draw of WCW, and second only to Austin in 1998.


Yeah great, where's WCW now? Being a part of that absolutely ludicrous "HE DOESN'T FOLLOW THE SCRIPT! IT'S REAL THIS TIME FOLKS!" storyline, disastrous WWE run, nobody ever looked good working with him, backstage pain in the ass, ended Bret Hart's career... Goldberg is worthless. He may have been a big draw (I was too young back then) but he just isn't good for long-term business. He gave enough proof that he's unreliable as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

Some of you people have never heard of airbrush?



MillionDollarProns said:


> Wearing a Wrestling Singlet *with elaborate airbrushed designs is copyright RVD?


Fixed.

And yea, kind of.


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

The problem with Ryback isn't that we've already experienced Goldberg. 

The problem with Ryback is that we've already experienced Skip Sheffield.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Those guys know fuck all and aren't thread worthy. Ryback is somebody I can see WWE pushing to the main event scene very quickly, he's got a look that Vince loves and can easily market so by that alone you can see he's probably going to hold one of the world titles some day.


----------



## Belisarius (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

People please, don't make your self look stupid. Vince sees this guy as future top babyface of this company. He is not going anywhere.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

It is more that I don't really have an opinion on him yet. I like the whole "FEED ME MORE" thing though.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*



RevolverSnake said:


> As long as he only has squash matches I will hate him.


*I just want him to get some legit matches. He is destroying all of these punk guys that are nobodies. I cant wait until he gets some real matches!*


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Yes, Vince loves big guys, but when was the last time he was able to push a big guy enough that he stayed over? Batista would be the only one in recent memory. Which is why Ryback doesn't stand much of a chance. The gimmick is stupid, I know nothing about Ryback after a month, other than he is a big guy that can squash jobbers. At least bringing in guys like Cesaro and Sandow, we can get to know who they are, they aren't just squashing people.


----------



## Batsmouth (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

He will get pushed to moon and fail completely has nothing decent going for him apart from size and this isn't the old days of being roided up being able to draw.


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

*I like him to be honest. It's freshening to watch him in action and he's been pretty impressive so far. I want to see him face credible opponents though, so far he's only faced jobbers.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Not to sound either cynical regarding the arrogant declarations of fans (whoever these two guys are) or overly optimistic regarding a particular wrestler, but I've heard the "GO NOWHERE!" declarations for guys as diverse as Steve Austin in 1996 to The Hardy Boys in 1999 to Deacon Batista to The Celtic Warrior Sheamus to Daniel Bryan. It loses its effect after so many blown calls.


----------



## Kazesoushi2 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I just watch him to see if something interesting happens


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I just think he's... awkward. The arm movements, the catchphrases, the stomping around. It all seems a little stiff and forced. It's not clicking for me, but then I hate watching one-dimensional powerhouse wrestlers squash jobbers. I like Skip, but until he's in a competitive feud, I can't see myself enjoying his current work.

Oh, and because it's the first thing that always springs to mind, I feel the need to mention it in every post referencing Ryback... Those RVD singlets are dumb.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I much preferred him as skip shefield however with big show and henry in their later years, that can only help him.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

Cannot really judge a wrestler on squash matches,when he gets a proper match then i will judge whether he is good or bad.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

Ryback is Goldberg wearing RVD's attire.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

Ryberg and his damn Conway Pops can get the hell off my TV.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*



AntMan said:


> I chose love but I really just like Ryback.


This. Exactly this. Now if this poll was: "Damien Sandow- love him or hate him?" I would vote "love him" and mean it.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

I love it. Its better then just shorts. That EVERYONE and their mothers wear these days. Nice to be refreshing.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I'm indifferent, I reserve judgment until his first legit match and or feud.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I like him. He's a properly done power character. Not a slow, fat, or useless unskilled one like what we usually see out of power characters.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*



Until May said:


> right, ryback has similar clothing to a couple guys
> 
> and the rest all just have the same attire


This. . .

How can anybody possibly be crying about his outfit when almost everyone on both shows wears practically the same thing? The little tighty panties, just in different colors. I'm glad he's not wearing the generic tighty panties like 80% of the roster does.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Does his attire have a robot in the design?


Yes, because he is the terminator of the WWE.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

I keep hoping he will do the van daminator!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I like him because he looks really really really massive. I don't usually like the big guys cause they're big but this guy is different.

Also, he looks like he can hold up a somewhat decent long and athletic long match. Not just strength displays.

Wait and see.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

*I like his look. I think he has a hell of a lot of potential. I cant wait until he has a REAL match!*


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*



SinJackal said:


> I like him. He's a properly done power character. Not a slow, fat, or useless unskilled one like what we usually see out of power characters.


*Very well put! i couldnt agree more *


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: The Ryback Question*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> This. Exactly this. Now if this poll was: "Damien Sandow- love him or hate him?" I would vote "love him" and mean it.


Agreed. Sandow is great.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*



Enziguri said:


> Cannot really judge a wrestler on squash matches,when he gets a proper match then i will judge whether he is good or bad.


*I think that he is gonna be a dominant force on the Smackdown roster! These squash matches are pretty lame. HOWEVER, it seems that this isnt a bad way to go, show him off and then watch him destroy legit wrestlers face him!*


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

Finally he acquired some fireworks from Goldberg's entrance..

Plus a little mix of Rhyno.

And RVD's attire.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

He's good.


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I like him, but I think his attire might need some tweaking.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

boring


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I am a fan.

Feed.Him.More.


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I like him, but what the hell is a "Ryback?" Did they just make that word up or what?


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I havent made a opinion yet. I hated it on the ppv, but I did like him tonight. So I dont know. Im lukewarm right now.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: The Ryback Question*



tor187 said:


> I like him, but what the hell is a "Ryback?" Did they just make that word up or what?


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casey_Ryback


----------



## mr bigglesworth (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

FINISH! HIM!


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

*I like him.
I liked how randomly came out for Bateman this week. It helped with his character so well.
Its like, if he here's there a match available he has to go fight!
FEED ME MORE!!!!*


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I don't really have an opinion on him besides the fact that he's basically just Golberg - version 2.0. I don't like his costume and his matches haven't really done anything for me, either. I guess I dislike him.


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I like him hes like Goldberg with RVD's attire and Mortal Kombat phrases FINISH HIM!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

Still too early to tell. So far, generic monster guy.


----------



## IcedZ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

As long as he squashes random jobbers I will not care about Ryback. But he has potential to shine if WWE books him in a proper fued with credible heel.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

He's great, but he needs more challenge. Enough of the local jobbers, give him Tensai.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

Ryback showed against Bateman that he is strong as fuck. I've loved him ever since the epic military presses on Bateman.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I like him.
Good look, strong as fuck, and agile aswell.
This is this era's answer to Goldberg in my opinion.

If I had to say bad things about him though, i'd have to say this.
No more squash matches for Ryback, we don't want to see another Brodus Clay thing where the only times he can wrestle is when the match is under two minutes. I don't want that shit. Also I hate Ryback's theme. So damn generic.

Give this guy a push for the WHC. Goldberg push this guy.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: The Ryback Question*



tor187 said:


> I like him, but what the hell is a "Ryback?" Did they just make that word up or what?


What is a Kane? What is a Goldberg? What is a Edge? What is a.... yeah i think you get the point.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

So far I think he kinda sucks. 

Lame cathphrase, laughable taunt, dangerous in the ring, horrible looking singlet, bad mic skills (sounds like Johnny Ace, which is never a good thing), tiresome gimmick and yeah, the Goldberg chants at Extreme Rules and the live crowd sitting on their hands during his SD matches should show that most of the WWE's audience does not take him seriously at all.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I like Ryback, he's garlic bread.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I enjoying his him, especially this week on smackdown but I've always been a sucker for military press slams hence my dp


----------



## Lord Jericho (Apr 26, 2012)

Tony Tornado said:


> Where in my post did I say he was going to? Goldberg was a guy who did nothing for both companies he was in. He was in it for himself, didn't put anybody over. He was a bad wrestler who almost never had entertaining matches. Of course Ryback is never going to be as popular as he was and these are very different times but Ryback can become a more impactful wrestler for WWE than Goldberg ever was. I've said this before, a guy who's gimmick is that he never loses doesn't serve any purpose.


That is an opinion. His matches were great because of Goldberg raw aggression.



AntMan said:


> Most popular wrestler in the entire world my ass. Austin and Rock were bigger than Goldberg.


In 1998, Goldberg was bigger than The Rock.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I thought he showed some promise during Nexus. I'm willing to give him a chance. He's already significantly more capable than some of the other giant goofs they've tried to push in recent times (i.e. Zeke, Mason Ryan).


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



Lord Jericho said:


> In 1998, Goldberg was bigger than The Rock.


That's not suprising.. Rock sucks..


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Ryback Question*



KITD said:


> I enjoying his him, especially this week on smackdown but *I've always been a sucker for military press slams *hence my dp


So have I. You seen when Stamboli pressed Rikishi? Imo it's the most impressive single move a wrestler has ever done.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



James Curran said:


> That's not suprising.. Rock sucks..




More like Rock wasn't at his peak until mid 99.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

The fact that we're asking people if they "love" or "hate" a guy when he's barely done anything to deserve either sentiment is paramount to where wrestling fandom has gone wrong with its talent evaluation.


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

What do you guys think of Ryback vs Lord Tensai having a small feud right before Summerslam and have them take there undefeated streaks and put them on the line in a match at Summerslam. Could be interesting but I don't think either have much staying power as I see them right now.... But I honestly think having the two have a match at Summerslam with there streaks on the line is probably the best thing you could possibly do with these two right now and could possibly actually help to get them over. I think it would be a interesting feud. It would be funny with the smarks chanting Goldberg for Ryback and Albert..Albert...Albert for Lord Tensai LOL would be worth to watch the match just to see the crowd reaction LOL


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



James Curran said:


> That's not suprising.. Rock sucks..


You can't be serious.

Ryback/Sheffield is someone who I think will have his few minutes of fame.


----------



## Lord Jericho (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



Tony Tornado said:


> Yeah great, where's WCW now? Being a part of that absolutely ludicrous "HE DOESN'T FOLLOW THE SCRIPT! IT'S REAL THIS TIME FOLKS!" storyline, disastrous WWE run, nobody ever looked good working with him, backstage pain in the ass, ended Bret Hart's career... Goldberg is worthless. He may have been a big draw (I was too young back then) but he just isn't good for long-term business. He gave enough proof that he's unreliable as far as I'm concerned.


You were too young back then. Exactly, you're a little PG fruitcake talking out of your ass, brah LMAO. Just take a time machine to the late 90s and compare Goldberg with a nobody like Ryback. A never will-be if I may add.

Gotta love the little kids dissing the legends.


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



Shenmue said:


> What do you guys think of Ryback vs Lord Tensai having a small feud right before Summerslam and have them take there undefeated streaks and put them on the line in a match at Summerslam. Could be interesting but I don't think either have much staying power as I see them right now.... But I honestly think having the two have a match at Summerslam with there streaks on the line is probably the best thing you could possibly do with these two right now and could possibly actually help to get them over. I think it would be a interesting feud. It would be funny with the smarks chanting Goldberg for Ryback and Albert..Albert...Albert for Lord Tensai LOL would be worth to watch the match just to see the crowd reaction LOL



And as far as who I think would win I honestly would vote for Lord Tensai as I think he is overall a better wrestler and has improved since touring in japan and has more staying power to me right now out of the two. Although I would mark out if Ryback put the running delayed fishermens suplex on Lord Tensai!!!!


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I thought this thread is about the Folk Singer Alexander Ryback..


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Fuck Roidback
Fuck Lord Hentai
Fuck Goiterous Clay

They all suck and need to get the hell off my TV.


----------



## Jigsaw* (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I don't mind Ryback, but I agree. he'll be gone by 2013. He gets no crowd reaction except for "Goldberg" chants, and thats basically poking fun at him. Vince may love him now, but just wait, he'll end up just like Mason Ryan, he'll be wrestling on Superstars maybe 3 times a month, and thats it. he'll be future endeavoured.


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I like his gimmick, I like his whole thing. I just wish they stopped the squashes and put him into a feud already.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I disagree with this guy saying Goldberg was worse than Ultimate Warrior. Thing is Goldberg was an athlete unlike Warrior who was just merely an insane bodybuilder. Goldberg also had more than three moves like Warrior who in fact really had three moves. Goldberg had far more athletic ability and moveset than Warrior. Warrior had more classic matches and better opponents but I don't like the fact that Goldberg is being underrated like this. 

But anyway I totally agree with the comments on Ryberg. I don't think this will work, he is too much of a Goldberg ripoff. It's fun and I don't mind but i can't really take a gimmick like this serious anymore. Goldberg was a one trick only thing.

O and tensai should have come back as A-Train. And Brodus Clay should have been like he was on nxt or whatever cause this gimmick sucks ass.


----------



## Ventish78 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I for one think Ryback is destined for a lenghty run in the company. He's growing on me but hey I might be biased I've always found him interesting.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

I said it first.

He is going to get over huge. 
His gimmick is great, he has raw intensity and strength. 
Good attire (I like it), decent mic skills and pretty good in the ring for a big guy.
Decent amount of charisma, certainly more than duds like McIntyre and the other big guys who they try pushing and failing.
He is due for a big push.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

*First things first - You will get killed for making this thread :lmao

Secondly - Its just not going to happen, I like the guy. But he won't go past midcard. He might challenge the Main Event for a short period. But it won't last. He's missing a few things to get in the main event. And there is no chance in hell he will be a star of this Era.*


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



The Rebel said:


> *First things first - You will get killed for making this thread :lmao
> 
> Secondly - Its just not going to happen, I like the guy. But he won't go past midcard. He might challenge the Main Event for a short period. But it won't last. He's missing a few things to get in the main event. And there is no chance in hell he will be a star of this Era.*



Brock Lesnar would put Ryback over at WM 29 :troll

But on a serious note, what is he missing ?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

I like Skip Sheffield. Him, Barrett, and Tarver made Nexus.

But he won't get over with this gimmick. The squashes matches are already getting old and he hasn't done anything to establish himself or make himself different than anybody we've seen before in WWE. Now, like I said earlier this week, I think a Ryback/Damien Sandow feud for the Intercontinental title/midcard scene would do both men wonders. The feud between brain (Sandow) vs. Brawn (Ryback). Maybe Sandow gives Ryback his first loss. Ryback gets revenge and takes out Sandow, which everybody would love to see thus getting Ryback over. Sandow uses his brain and smarts to get the smart win over Ryback during the feud until Ryback finally demolishes him in their blowoff match and maybe wins the title off Sandow. 

THAT is how you get Ryback decently over and Damien Sandow makes an impact as well.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



thelegendkiller said:


> Brock Lesnar would put Ryback over at WM 29 :troll
> 
> But on a serious note, what is he missing ?


*I think its just that durable like-ability that you need.
Guys like Orton & Cena who are the stars of this Era, even Punk. They came in as young talent and slowly built a character and the fans. 
With Ryback coming straight it, already in his 30's and just squashing nobodys, it doesnt seem like he will go anywhere. The only time I can remember this angle working is with Brock Lesnar. He came it and literally took everyone by surprise.

At the minute, no one can connect with him because the shortness of his matches, I can see people getting bored.

I might be wrong though.*


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

I like him, He just has that look that makes you go holy fuck and you know he will destroy his opponent.


----------



## streightedgerhit (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

It is big statement to make him to be a big star in future as we have guys such as Mcentyre(sorry if i spelled it wrong) with all the talent and hype failed to become something big. Rayback's got persona and presence which screams huge..i don't know much about his mic skills though if they r good then he really has a Bright Future


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



thelegendkiller said:


> I said it first.


Maybe it would matter if it wasn't common sence.

Whoever thinks he will turn out as nothing is just another heel midcarder smark who auto-hates anyone over 230lbs


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

Start-and-Stop Syndrome

/thread.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

Jesus Christ, watch him be in a program, some kind of storyline, see how he performs outside of 30 second squashes before we start judging whether or not he has what it takes to be a star. You guys and your snap judgments (both sides).


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



thelegendkiller said:


> I said it first.


I've been saying this for over a year now, Ryback was a clear stand out of the original cast of NXT and I think the Chris Jericho return should have been Ryback's return and he could of been pushed to the moon and really gotten over. Now they're making him work his way up from the bottom, I hope he can avoid injury and make the most of his run.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

hes got potential but its a bit early to say he's going to be the one of the biggest stars of this era, he's just squashing amateur wrestlers at the moment.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



thelegendkiller said:


> *I said it first.*
> 
> He is going to get over huge.
> His gimmick is great, he has raw intensity and strength.
> ...


Bitch please 





You just know Vince loves him with that physique.
Hes great in ring and if he can be around Batistas level on the mic he will be great.
Hes definately the next face of the wwe and with the way he is being used hopefully he wont be turned into the typical goody two shoes face we see today ala Sheamus and Cena.
Ryback is the future baby.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

He's bigger and better than Sheamus, and Sheamus got a mega push. So I don't see why not.


----------



## PotterNo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

I'm sorry but I just don't see it. What exactly is so good about Ryback so far? I don't particularly look forward to seeing him perform. He has nothing so far that makes me think 'Wow! I want to see more from this guy!'.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> Bitch please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of people calling me out for 'I said it first'.

Take it easy guys, its just an expression. Bottomline is Ryback is going to be big!


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



XFace said:


> Maybe it would matter if it wasn't common sence.
> 
> Whoever thinks he will turn out as nothing is just another *heel midcarder smark* who auto-hates anyone over 230lbs


Most of these cry-babies are fans of .. let me guess ..

Dolph Ziggler
Drew McIntyre
Jack Swagger (rare, very rare)


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

Vince pushed Zeke and Mason Ryan. If that's any indication, Ryback is going to get multiple pushes to the top. He needs to have a stronger gimmick as destroying people will get old fast, but he has a great future ahead of him.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

Yeah I think he has potential. Seems pretty good in the ring judging by his squash matches. We need to see him in a match with that is over a minute to judge him properly. I can see him getting a push he is better than Lord Tensai on RAW and he is getting himself into the main event slowly.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

Most people here dont even know what Vince sees in some one to make them in to a proper star. xD So stop with the assumptions. Its vince who decides whose going to main event. I am sure he takes everything in to play before giving the push.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

I said the exact words "Ryback will be a star" before the man was born. I said it first.


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

Ryback makes me want to change the channel, the last thing I want to watch is a Goldberg copy dressed as RVD doing Ultimate Warrior moves with one eye popping out of his head.

Actually, no. The last thing I want to watch is Mason Ryan, Ryback is second.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



TaporSnap said:


> Ryback makes me want to change the channel, the last thing I want to watch is a Goldberg copy dressed as RVD doing Ultimate Warrior moves with one eye popping out of his head.
> 
> Actually, no. The last thing I want to watch is Mason Ryan, Ryback is second.


What about Khali and Jinder Mahal ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

I'm not convinced. Sure, people are chanting "Goldberg" but there's no guarantee he's going to be getting booked like Goldberg when the only thing we've seen him face is jobbers. Not to mention, the Goldberg path doesn't work on him because we've already seen him lose when he was in the Nexus. Yes, he has the look, but I don't know how far look is going to get you in a day and age where CM Punk and Daniel Bryan are world champions, and I haven't seen anything that suggests him having any kind of star power. I still think he'll probably fade away after they run out of jobbers for him to squash.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

Dude will flop and get repackaged within a year.

Some people you can just sense something special in them. With Ryback, I can't.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

Ryback's the really coolest bad'ass powerhouse from recent time. 

Unlike Mason Ryan, he's got charisma and connection to the crowd, unlike Ezekiel Jackson he can perform in the ring, now i'm still not sure about his mic skills, coz' "FINISH HIM" and "FEED ME MORE" or "FEED THE MACHINE" there's not a lot more recently, but i like it anyway.

I believe he could be THE NEXT TOP GUY. At least i'm among his fans already.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

Hornswoggle will win the WHC by end of the year. There, I said it first. 

unk


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

If he stops being just a complete Goldberg rip off, develops an even slightly original character/gimmick and drops the cringey "feed me more" bollocks he might be OK. Until then, he's a joke.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



TheFrootOne said:


> Start-and-Stop Syndrome
> 
> /thread.


Basically this.

WWE has little patience when pushing anyone these days and if they think something isn't working, they'll quickly pull the plug on Ryback and next thing you know, he's jobbing out on Superstars to WWE's next potential project.

I like Ryback, and I do think he has far more potential then Big Zeke or Mason Ryan, but I don't trust WWE enough to give him the proper push to get over. Time will tell though.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

I think I was actually a Skip Sheffield fan or what he was called them while he was in NEXUS. He had huge power & looked like a badass & I enjoyed him squash people. Having said that Tarver looked even more badass.

Anyways I dont think Ryback would or should be World Champion. He is a bad wrestler & even more horrible with the mic,very little charisma & star power. Basically he has nothing excep an intimidating look & a physique which Vince likes. 

I am fine with him playing a henchman/bodyguard & squashing people because that is what he is best suited at. But Ryback as World Champion. I dont think he can sell a feud to save his ass forget about a Title.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



Dice Darwin said:


> He's bigger and better than Sheamus, and Sheamus got a mega push. So I don't see why not.


In what way is he better than Sheamus? I think people forget just how over Sheamus was before he won the Royal Rumble. He was constantly getting huge pops (even on RAW, so don't give the "it's all edited" crap) and I remember a couple of good matches he had with Mark Henry. Sheamus is a very good wrestler, too bad his feud with Bryan made him look awful, especially with the smark crowd.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



Tony Tornado said:


> In what way is he better than Sheamus? I think people forget just how over Sheamus was before he won the Royal Rumble. He was constantly getting huge pops (even on RAW, so don't give the "it's all edited" crap) and I remember a couple of good matches he had with Mark Henry. Sheamus is a very good wrestler, too bad his feud with Bryan made him look awful, especially with the smark crowd.


I think Ryback and Sheamus will end up in the same role and about the same spot in the pecking order. Dominant babyfaces.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



CamillePunk said:


> Jesus Christ, watch him be in a program, some kind of storyline, see how he performs outside of 30 second squashes before we start judging whether or not he has what it takes to be a star. You guys and your snap judgments (both sides).


Yep. What's with every Ryback thread being either, he will totally fail, or, he will be a major star. 

He's clearly very marmite which is to be expected considering. Personally i don't think he will be a huge star, but am willing to suspend any judgement until we see how far he has progressed and what direction he will take. Predictions are just that, at this point we can have a guess at how things will turn out, but we could make much better calls after seeing more than just squash matches.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

I'm starting to take a liking to Ryback for some odd reason. The thing about Ryback is that he's just not big enough. He doesn't have the build of a Batista or Goldberg. He's like a Mason Ryan kind of guy. Probably about 6 feet with boots on with a shitload of muscle.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



Jobberwacky said:


> Yep. What's with every Ryback thread being either, he will totally fail, or, he will be a major star.
> 
> He's clearly very marmite which is to be expected considering. Personally i don't think he will be a huge star, but am willing to suspend any judgement until we see how far he has progressed and what direction he will take. Predictions are just that, at this point we can have a guess at how things will turn out, but we could make much better calls after seeing more than just squash matches.


Vince is high on him. I will bet on him being a big star.

After he gets over, I would like to see him in a lengthy fued with Wade Barrett.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

oh for fucks sake how do you have ANY idea? you dont all hes been doing is squash matches. yea skip was great but you have no idea if he'll be booked well


----------



## OmegaMorgan86 (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

He is a golberg clone but he dresses like RVD and GIVE ME MORE!!! ROAAR!! that's just stupid he was booed pretty bad at the PPV


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



OmegaMorgan86 said:


> He is a golberg clone but he dresses like RVD and GIVE ME MORE!!! ROAAR!! that's just stupid he was booed pretty bad at the PPV


FEED. ME. MORE.
FEED. ME. MORE.

GONE. DONE. FINISHED HIM.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



The Rebel said:


> *First things first - You will get killed for making this thread :lmao
> 
> Secondly - Its just not going to happen, I like the guy. But he won't go past midcard. He might challenge the Main Event for a short period. But it won't last. He's missing a few things to get in the main event. And there is no chance in hell he will be a star of this Era.*


I agree. To become a star he will need more than being a monster that squashes people. To make it in the main event he will have to be able to put on longer matches that are entertaining. He'll also need to develop mic skills and more charisma.



The Winning One™ said:


> I like Skip Sheffield. Him, Barrett, and Tarver made Nexus.
> 
> But he won't get over with this gimmick. The squashes matches are already getting old and he hasn't done anything to establish himself or make himself different than anybody we've seen before in WWE. Now, like I said earlier this week, I think a Ryback/Damien Sandow feud for the Intercontinental title/midcard scene would do both men wonders. The feud between brain (Sandow) vs. Brawn (Ryback). Maybe Sandow gives Ryback his first loss. Ryback gets revenge and takes out Sandow, which everybody would love to see thus getting Ryback over. Sandow uses his brain and smarts to get the smart win over Ryback during the feud until Ryback finally demolishes him in their blowoff match and maybe wins the title off Sandow.
> 
> THAT is how you get Ryback decently over and Damien Sandow makes an impact as well.


This is a good fucking idea.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



thelegendkiller said:


> FEED. ME. MORE.
> FEED. ME. MORE.
> 
> GONE. DONE. FINISHED HIM.


and:

FEED.THE.MACHINE!


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

yeh because hes a really good face already imagine him as a heel he'd be really bad ass going up against sheamus and cena. I see this guy main eventing by next year


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

I think once you know how passionately Vince feels about him, it's hard to think he won't make it to the top, so long as he doesn't suffer any more career-threatening injuries. Compared to guys like Zeke, Mason Ryan, Drew McIntyre and frankly the vast overwhelming majority of the roster, I'm not sure Vince has been turned on so much by a guy since he first laid his eyes on Randy Orton. He already knew CM Punk and Danielson/Daniel Bryan could become stars in WWE based on their indy work and reputations, and despite everything has been a big fan of both men. But Skip Sheffield/Ryback is almost like a special pet project of sorts.

We haven't crossed the bridge of him being given an actual storyline yet. Until we do, we can't ascertain just how strongly he's going to advance. However, I'd say that he's one guy in the whole company in whose case it is safe to suggest he will make it big before very long (by which I mean a two-year timetable). Again, injuries, suspensions and a wrong turn in booking (ala Orton's face turn in 2004) could appear on the horizon, but as far as Vince's intent is concerned, he's behind Ryback 100%.


----------



## thaKEAF (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

So this guy is a Ryno/Lashley/Goldberg/Lesnar hybrid or what? I'd rather they just bring back Goldberg and Lashley, but hey maybe this guy has a shot at being special


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



thelegendkiller said:


> I said it first.
> 
> He is going to get over huge.
> His gimmick is great, he has raw intensity and strength.
> ...


 Excuse me? What the fuck? You can't be serious? I don't even get the origin of the name "Ryback". Is it even a name? Do they think people are that stupid to remember that he was just in The Nexus as Skip Sheffield? I guess they realized you can't sound intimidating with a name like "Skip". He is another cheap Goldberg rip off, and at this point that idea is just old.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

He's pretty bad, and I'm willing to bet he'll have an unmemorable WWE career.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

He'll be big for sure. And am I the only one that doesn't see Goldberg in him? 

I await the day he main events Smackdown and the entire locker room are watching him in the back. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

Wasn't everyone screaming that Zeke would be the next big thing when he was squashing jobbers? Will be the same thing here.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



KuritaDavion said:


> Wasn't everyone screaming that Zeke would be the next big thing when he was squashing jobbers? Will be the same thing here.


Zeke always sucked ass. Skip Sheffield is a beast.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

Dont jump the gun.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

I'd wait for him to be in a proper storyline rather than plain squash matches before passing judgment but I think he does have some of the tools to become a big star. He's got great physique, good in-ring skills as a powerhouse and I still wonder what his mic work is like. There's already Brodus Clay and Lord Tensai doing squash matches too, so it's a bit too much of the same at one time. But I do hope they keep it up with Ryback, he's got potential.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



KuritaDavion said:


> Wasn't everyone screaming that Zeke would be the next big thing when he was squashing jobbers? Will be the same thing here.


That's a fair point. It seems like whenever a big guy comes on the scene and starts tearing through guys, people say "Up! Next big star right here!". Heck, I even said it with Mason Ryan last year (not because I wanted him to, but because I thought the WWE had a hard on for him). 

I have my doubts about Ryback because I've seen many attempts to try and recreate Goldberg, but we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

*Ryback is definitely going to be big. I can see him pulling a Batista move and be as big, if not bigger than Batista!*


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



DesolationRow said:


> I think once you know how passionately Vince feels about him, it's hard to think he won't make it to the top, so long as he doesn't suffer any more career-threatening injuries. Compared to guys like Zeke, Mason Ryan, Drew McIntyre and frankly the vast overwhelming majority of the roster, I'm not sure Vince has been turned on so much by a guy since he first laid his eyes on Randy Orton. He already knew CM Punk and Danielson/Daniel Bryan could become stars in WWE based on their indy work and reputations, and despite everything has been a big fan of both men. But Skip Sheffield/Ryback is almost like a special pet project of sorts.
> 
> We haven't crossed the bridge of him being given an actual storyline yet. Until we do, we can't ascertain just how strongly he's going to advance. However, I'd say that he's one guy in the whole company in whose case it is safe to suggest he will make it big before very long (by which I mean a two-year timetable). Again, injuries, suspensions and a wrong turn in booking (ala Orton's face turn in 2004) could appear on the horizon, but as far as Vince's intent is concerned, he's behind Ryback 100%.


I don't really agree with you here (first time for everything I guess). A couple of things just don't add up:

-He's on Smackdown which Vince McMahon doesn't care about. Furthermore, they have Brodus Clay squashing jobbers on RAW so it isn't as if they can't allow squash matches on RAW.

-We're in an era where anyone who creative is behind is given a much stronger push than Ryback. Del Rio debuted by beating Mysterio, Daniel Bryan for all the **** and embarrasment received the hottest midcard talent at the time as his pro as well as main eventing Summerslam, Tensai got a win, dirty or not, over Cena three weeks into his run, Sheamus wins the title 2-3 months into his sting on RAW, Drew McIntrye was endorsed by McMahon himself, et cetera. I don't see Vince being really high on Ryback unless a slow undercard push IS his way of giving a guy special treatment.

-Finally, part of me can't help but feel your opinion here is partially based on those dirt sheet reports a while back alledging that Vince was extremely high on Ryback.

The only explanation I can think of is them taking it slow to see if he can go a long while without getting injured which just sounds oddly pragmatic and sensible for WWE.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

He seems to have a better outlook than Mason Ryan. The sky's the limit for him right now, but one false move will fuck him up considerably.


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

Yeah his new gimmick is awesome, better than that cowboy junk. And he has talent from what I've seen most new star's I dislike but Ryback is impressive and as funny as his undefeated storyline is so far I will admit he does need some real competition already. Would be perfect for Mason Ryan to return and have a feud with him, but they wouldn't push 2 similar superstar's at the same time.. The writer's aren't that creative anymore..


----------



## LooseCannon1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*

I like Ryback more than Lashley, Mason Ryan, Big Zeke, Heidenrich and Nathan Jones combined.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Ryback will be one the biggest stars of this era*



LooseCannon1985 said:


> I like Ryback more than Lashley, Mason Ryan, Big Zeke, Heidenrich and Nathan Jones combined.


This.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: The Ryback Question*

I liked Skip Sheffield though. Good on the mic, good in the ring and quite entertaining. 

I voted no because of his current gimmick. Not a fan of Ryback. He's a generic big guy. Brodus is proof a big guy can work with a good gimmick.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: The Ryback Question*



Maximum007 said:


> .. Brodus is proof a big guy can work with a good gimmick.


Not totally agree. He's already a bit stale imo. He's always coming, doing the dance, squashing the opponent, then dance again.

I like the Funkasaurus gimmick, but it limits him to a sort of midcard-special attraction. I think with a bad ass-gimick like Ryback you have more possibilities.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

I like Ryback and honest to god I don't have all that much reasoning behind why I do, I just do. But I think a lot of people may be in the same boat as me which is a good thing.


----------



## Johnny_XTREME (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: The Ryback Question*



Maximum007 said:


> I liked Skip Sheffield though. Good on the mic, good in the ring and quite entertaining.
> 
> I voted no because of his current gimmick. Not a fan of Ryback. He's a generic big guy. Brodus is proof a big guy can work with a good gimmick.


I think his current gimmick could actually work out. I mean ofc after he's done with squash matches and starts working real matches with relevant opponents. They could push him as a monster heel who destroys anything in his way. It would be actually nice to see this, as it would be other than all of current coward heels.


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

I like Ryback


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Where's the "I'm indifferent for now" option?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I want my Ryback Ryabck Ryback! I want my Ryback Ryback Ryback! RYBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK, Ribbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbs, Yeah!


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

You're Pretty Good said:


> I want my Ryback Ryabck Ryback! I want my Ryback Ryback Ryback! RYBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK, Ribbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbs, Yeah!


There's probably a reference I don't get here.... but for now I'm just gonna say.... wut?


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

Surprised he hasn't had a RAW match yet. WWE might be holding back because the live crowd can really kill momentum if not built up properly


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheKman said:


> Surprised he hasn't had a RAW match yet. WWE might be holding back because the live crowd can really kill momentum if not built up properly


Well he did perform at extreme rules and got the Goldberg chants not sure if that's killing his momentum, but he did decent in a smarky ass crowd. 

@Raizel Baby back ribs song, I think. lol


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

lightfm said:


> Where's the "I'm indifferent for now" option?


There is no indifference for the Marmite Man


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Well... I actually don't know what to answer, because I'm not disliking him, but I'm not high on him either. I guess what I'm saying is that I've seen the "make this guy squash a lot of jobbers and keep him undefeated, and then at some point, sooner rather than later, he'll be either boring or forgotten"-gimmick so many times, which kinda makes me not care all that much, until something worth talking about happens.*


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have to admit, I've never been a real big fan of these Goldberg type guys, whose gimmicks revolve around them winning all the time and crushing their opponents.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

He hasn't shown me anything to either like or dislike him.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

6 weeks ago i hated him, but hes growing on me, am actually enjoying watching him just beat the crap out of jabronis every week.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't like the name, or the look. Would have enjoyed him more if he had a real name like Mark Sheffield. They could have billed him as a former "Marine", or "Special Ops" agent. They could make up some story that he was kicked out of the military for being over aggressive. Just any old bullshit will do. Anything to make him sound like a bad ass. Make up a rumor that he once killed a Silver Back Gorilla with his bare hands.

Call him "Mean" Mark Sheffield, and have him sytematically destroy his opponents in the ring. For a man to have this type of gimmick they need a fixed move set that is almost robot like. It's what made The Undertaker so good in the ring, and made him intimidating. Right now it seems as though Ryback has no real direction in the ring, or proper build for his finisher. I just think they could have gone another direction with this guy that would have made his character more true to life from a wrestling standpoint.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

I hate wrestlers that looks invincible from day one by default, but somewhat i can't hate Sheffield, he looks just adorable, i want to pat him on the head.
He's funny even if i'm not a big fan of him for now, I first want to see him in some decent feud then i'll judge, so i didn't voted ^^

On a side note: he looks like he stole some of RVD wrestling costumes.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

I like Ryback.He's made for SmackDown and shouldn't move to RAW.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like the "Goldberg" chants don't stop even in non-smark cities.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

Ryback would shit his pants seeing Brock come to the ring to destroy him


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What the hell is Ryback doing with the RVD attire?*

On last weeks Smackdown Ryback's attire is looking more like RVD's attire WTF is he doing copying RVD??? RVD should sue for copyright


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

He even has a section on him on WWE.com, I'm starting to believe that vince sees him as the next babyface of the company, maybe he's the one to replace Cena?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Raizel said:


> There's probably a reference I don't get here.... but for now I'm just gonna say.... wut?


Oh, come on, you don't know the baby back ribs song? It's one of the most classic food commercials of all time.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I remember that commercial! Like 8 years ago there would always be some jackass in school who'd say it all the damn time because he thought it was funny.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Yay, another generic roid machine. Squash a jobber, get a push, people get tired of your one dimensional career, then you get released. I figure with this guy, he will probably be gone in six months tops, don't even expect him to wear a title, and certainly not a world title. Unless of course Vince just pushes him straight to the top right away, which seeing how Vince can't book a great card anymore, he just might do that.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm a big fan. I didn't watch the Nexus angle so he's new to me. The name Ryback is sick, I like his music and the backpack stunner is fucking awesome. Even if he is a Goldberg clone, I saw very little of Goldberg so he's super badass to me. He just needs to make the backpack stunner his finisher.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

this guy is a straight up boss,this is the guy vince has been talking about when he said he's looking for the new no.1 guy after cena


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't see why peeps aren't referring him more to Rhyno. But yeah, Ryback is our future, and we should get used to it.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

after watch smackdown today..i can say Ryback is next Goldberg


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

I dont think hes the next top babyface. he looks like an asshole who would kick any ones ass. Hes the next top HEEL. Not the successor of john cena. SOme one else will be doing that


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

He actually has a gimmick name too not a first and last name like it seems everyone new has nowadays.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> He actually has a gimmick name too not a first and last name like it seems everyone new has nowadays.


As opposed to The Rock which was a variation of his first name or Triple H which are his three initials!?

I see nothing wrong with Ryback it's a play on his real name Ryan and his nickname Silverback. I agree with you though that they need to rethink some names.. Alex Riley? Just call him A-Ry, it sounds better. Many more average names on the roster.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I finally want to see him in a match with a opponet who has a chance at winning.


----------



## Kazesoushi2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Does someone know what he screams during the matches ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kazesoushi2 said:


> Does someone know what he screams during the matches ?


"Feed me more". This week he said "Feed the machine" though.



> I remember that commercial! Like 8 years ago there would always be some jackass in school who'd say it all the damn time because he thought it was funny.


It's pretty infectious to be fair.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

I won't say too much as I don't want to spoil it for those who haven't seen SD, but in today's SD you will see the most amusing selling of Ryback's clothesline. That's my boy! (Not Ryback.)



Spoiler: SD


----------



## div_clark06 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Brock Lesnar Eventually Puting Ryback Over ?*

I mean this could be a huge move on creating the next top star in wwe, ryback has everything it takes to be the next big star in todays wwe. Brock lesnar could put him over at lets say wrestlemania 29, and have one of the biggest build ups to a match in modern wwe history with these two great wrestlers. It would be a great match, just a thought though.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Eventually Puting Ryback Over ?*

Ryback should have a manager whose awesome on the mic. Then hes the future. I dont think hes good n the mic


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Eventually Puting Ryback Over ?*

if they give ryback a manager he'd be better, as it stands, its a jobber destroying scrawny jobbers


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Eventually Puting Ryback Over ?*

I don't even like Lesnar that much and I wouldn't want him to have to go through with that.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Eventually Puting Ryback Over ?*

why... Brock is a better monster

Ryback is said to have a 525lb bench press, while Brock has a near 600lb max bench.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Eventually Puting Ryback Over ?*



robass83 said:


> Ryback should have a manager whose awesome on the mic. Then hes the future. I dont think hes good n the mic


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Eventually Puting Ryback Over ?*

I don't think that Ryback will go as far as people seem to think. He's a wrecking machine but his character is pretty one dimensional / repetative and, lets be honest, he's just a Goldberg clone. There's no way he'll ever be in Lesnar's league; at best he might reach Bobby Lashley's.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Eventually Puting Ryback Over ?*

"Ryback has everything it takes to be the next big star in today's WWE."

What? Size!? Actually..... yeah, that is probably all he needs.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Eventually Puting Ryback Over ?*

Lesnar deserves better than that. Ryback sucks.


----------



## Punk4lyfe22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Eventually Puting Ryback Over ?*

I dont like Ryback at all


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Eventually Puting Ryback Over ?*

The Ryback thing will burn out pretty quick. Always do.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Eventually Puting Ryback Over ?*



robass83 said:


> Ryback should have a manager whose awesome on the mic. Then hes the future. I dont think hes good n the mic


Heyman to ditch the last big thing, for the next next big thing?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Eventually Puting Ryback Over ?*

*NO.*


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Eventually Puting Ryback Over ?*

The guy is huge and...well...that's all I got. I haven't seen anything special yet to even be mentioned in the same sentence as Lesnar except size and arguably strength.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Eventually Puting Ryback Over ?*

I don't see it happening. They should have Ryback destroy Brodus or Ryder though.


----------



## Lord Jericho (Apr 26, 2012)

I gotta facepalm at such prediction.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ryback would shit his pants seeing Brock come to the ring to destroy him


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

He doesn't have "it", and I think throwing him in to some sort of "streak" angle could be potentially damaging to his character long term. Goldberg did it, and it was solid. For now I don't think it's worth copying. Ryback should start feuding with Damien Sandow, but the two wouldn't actually step in to the ring until the next PPV. There has to be a strong build with Sandow the great antagonist, and Ryback the protagonist. It's simple really. "Brute" vs "Intellect", and I think Sandow could really benefit from defeating Ryback, and ending his streak of wins. 

Ryback suffer nothing because a rematch is always there for him to have, and win. Sandow needs the "rub", and we already know how bad ass Ryback is. Ryback still keeps the path of destruction going, and perhaps he goes on to another streak? No one ever wants to talk about losing, and then restarting a strong winning streak again. It seems like everyone is so accustomed to one straight streak. I think it would make Ryback more diverse, and more of a bad ass if he should start dominating again after a rematch win vs Sandow. 

Ryback needs character development, and I think by having him go through a series of streaks really keeps his noticeable, and all the while places opportunity for a heel to get a rub, or even another face. Having just one long streak that has potential to become stale really isn't entertaining. There needs to be a story told, and I think he is the solid pick right now. He is the guy who destroys for lengthy periods of time, and then someone comes along to knock him off. As long as he is dominating his character still remains relevant.


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

Dude u gotta be kidding me if you think ryback should go over Lesnar lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Tell me what he has done so far to make you think that way ?????


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ryback sucks and needs to improve his work rate.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

truk83 said:


> He doesn't have "it"


This is a dumb thing to say imo, he's been wrestling for the better part of the last decade, he looks very impressive, he has intensity and charisma which a ton of people are lacking nowadays, and he has the look of someone that can legit beat anyone in the WWE right now. The only thing that would pose a problem is the fact that the majority of heels right now are midcard shit and in order to elevate him to the next level, he'd have to go over an established main event heel. I definitely see him as a big player for the WWE just because of everything I mentioned. He looks good, has intensity, I honestly hate comparing people but I see him as the next Batista like character.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Wsupden said:


> This is a dumb thing to say imo, he's been wrestling for the better part of the last decade, he looks very impressive, he has intensity and charisma which a ton of people are lacking nowadays, and he has the look of someone that can legit beat anyone in the WWE right now. The only thing that would pose a problem is the fact that the majority of heels right now are midcard shit and in order to elevate him to the next level, he'd have to go over an established main event heel. I definitely see him as a big player for the WWE just because of everything I mentioned. He looks good, has intensity, I honestly hate comparing people but I see him as the next Batista like character.


 I don't care how long he has been wrestling. He just came off a major injury, and we are supposed to forget that he was in The Nexus as Skip Sheffield. Fans don't want another Goldberg, and this is why they are "mock" cheering Goldberg during his matches. That isn't a good sign at all. Yes, he is intense, and so was the Ultimate Warrior. Intensity means nothing when you can't tell a story in the ring, or on the mic. He should have been given a "real" name, and a more mid west, rough neck, and ex-Marine(kayfabe). 

He debuts with a series of creative vignettes the same way as Sandow had done. Fans get to know the a little bit about the man from the little that they knew while he was in The Nexus. Possibly talk about how his career became threatened with a very rare type of ankle fracture that would have made it very hard for him to even wrestle day to day, and week to week. Give him a strong comeback story. He could call himself Ryan The Beast Sheffield.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Eventually Puting Ryback Over ?*



SpeedStick said:


>


Wouldn't mind, but then he would have to drop all those other dudes. Ryback handled Slater like a BOSS. Doubt Ryback can handle ME peeps like Goldberg and Brock did, would be pretty damn impressive if he could.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

truk83 said:


> Ryan The Beast Sheffield.


*Ahen* HAHAHAHAHAH. Are you serious? That is a terrible name. He doesn't need to tell a story, he'll get over by destroying his competition. Yeah people mock call him goldberg, that's cause he hasn't made a name for himself yet, when he does, it'll stop.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Paul Heyman has returned. Ryback needs a manager.

I already mark hard for Ryback. Give him Paul Heyman and....

Christ,


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

truk83 said:


> He doesn't have "it", and I think throwing him in to some sort of "streak" angle could be potentially damaging to his character long term. Goldberg did it, and it was solid. For now I don't think it's worth copying. Ryback should start feuding with Damien Sandow, but the two wouldn't actually step in to the ring until the next PPV. There has to be a strong build with Sandow the great antagonist, and Ryback the protagonist. It's simple really. "Brute" vs "Intellect", and I think Sandow could really benefit from defeating Ryback, and ending his streak of wins.
> 
> Ryback suffer nothing because a rematch is always there for him to have, and win. Sandow needs the "rub", and we already know how bad ass Ryback is. Ryback still keeps the path of destruction going, and perhaps he goes on to another streak? No one ever wants to talk about losing, and then restarting a strong winning streak again. It seems like everyone is so accustomed to one straight streak. I think it would make Ryback more diverse, and more of a bad ass if he should start dominating again after a rematch win vs Sandow.
> 
> Ryback needs character development, and I think by having him go through a series of streaks really keeps his noticeable, and all the while places opportunity for a heel to get a rub, or even another face. Having just one long streak that has potential to become stale really isn't entertaining. There needs to be a story told, and I think he is the solid pick right now. He is the guy who destroys for lengthy periods of time, and then someone comes along to knock him off. As long as he is dominating his character still remains relevant.


Ryback CANNOT afford to lose his first feud. I've said it before, he needs to feud with someone important who the fans actually care about. Two newcomers feuding usually doesn't work because there's no investment in them from the fans. He needs to go over guys like Orton or Show because they're VERY over babyfaces who the fans adore and won't lose anything from putting a new guy over. That should actually be Show's job. Orton will always make people look good and Show's a big guy himself so you could play that up when Ryback goes over him. It's reminiscent of Lesnar/Show.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

TGO™ said:


> Ryback CANNOT afford to lose his first feud. I've said it before, he needs to feud with someone important who the fans actually care about. Two newcomers feuding usually doesn't work because there's no investment in them from the fans. He needs to go over guys like Orton or Show because they're VERY over babyfaces who the fans adore and won't lose anything from putting a new guy over. That should actually be Show's job. Orton will always make people look good and Show's a big guy himself so you could play that up when Ryback goes over him. It's reminiscent of Lesnar/Show.


Yeah but Ryback is supposed to be a babyface and all the heels are busy feuding, a win over some shitty midcard heel won't get him over.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

He needs to superplex Big Show through the ring, taking him out for a couple of months.

Then Ryback will get my official support.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

..... boring! 

I sick of Jobbers matches and its the same wit BC. I just skip them all now.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Wsupden said:


> *Ahen* HAHAHAHAHAH. Are you serious? That is a terrible name. He doesn't need to tell a story, he'll get over by destroying his competition. Yeah people mock call him goldberg, that's cause he hasn't made a name for himself yet, when he does, it'll stop.


Exactly. People forget that Brock Lesnar and Batista got the Goldberg chants when they first started out. Ryback will be fine.


----------



## iNSANE®™ (Jul 16, 2011)

_I like him, but I'd book him against a real superstar like Orton or Kane..._


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

TGO™ said:


> Ryback CANNOT afford to lose his first feud. I've said it before, he needs to feud with someone important who the fans actually care about. Two newcomers feuding usually doesn't work because there's no investment in them from the fans. He needs to go over guys like Orton or Show because they're VERY over babyfaces who the fans adore and won't lose anything from putting a new guy over. That should actually be Show's job. Orton will always make people look good and Show's a big guy himself so you could play that up when Ryback goes over him. It's reminiscent of Lesnar/Show.


If Ryback has the charisma and talent to connect with the audience and is given consistent booking that makes him look good, he'll be able to get over on his own merit without relying on the crutch of being put into a feud with top guys straight away. Just look at guys like CM Punk and Kofi when they were starting out or even look at Austin Aries over at TNA. If he _needs_ to be given a feud with a top guy to get noticed, its only because WWE utterly pissed all over its midcard.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Post-Modern Devil said:


> If Ryback has the charisma and talent to connect with the audience and is given consistent booking that makes him look good, he'll be able to get over on his own merit without relying on the crutch of being put into a feud with top guys straight away. Just look at guys like CM Punk and Kofi when they were starting out or even look at Austin Aries over at TNA. If he _needs_ to be given a feud with a top guy to get noticed, its only because WWE utterly pissed all over its midcard.


It won't work with Ryback because he's a reincarnated version of Goldberg which WON'T work in today's WWE unless it's Goldberg himself.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ryback now destroys Heath Slater are you serious WWE


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan (Sep 7, 2011)

Heath Slater is a guy WWE could build up hes very talented and has alot of potential to become a solid main event/ mid carder in the vein of Jeff Jarrett. Ryback has a ways to go and hes very one dimenional as of right now. I'll hold my full judgement until hes had a solid feud.


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, Ryback isn't really THAT huge compared to people like Lesnar, hell I think Cena gives him a run for his money in the size department.

He's big, but not big enough to be giving this Goldberg push he's getting.


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

Say whatever you want about his character, and his booking so far. Nobody can deny that his clotheslines are pure fucking art! And those big boots, and slams. This guy, in the shape of one character or another, can definitely be something.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LookAtMe said:


> Yeah, Ryback isn't really THAT huge compared to people like Lesnar, hell I think Cena gives him a run for his money in the size department.
> 
> He's big, but not big enough to be giving this Goldberg push he's getting.


Ryback's considerably bigger than Lesnar at this point especially in muscle tone.

Lesnar's shrunken over the years.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

LookAtMe said:


> Yeah, Ryback isn't really THAT huge compared to people like Lesnar, hell I think Cena gives him a run for his money in the size department.
> 
> He's big, but not big enough to be giving this Goldberg push he's getting.


Ryback 290lbs

Lesnar 260lbs


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Only a matter of time before they feed Ziggler to him.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: No Ryback this week (5/18/2012)*

No Ryback and instead Sandow, Titus and Young?
Sounds awesome.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: No Ryback this week (5/18/2012)*

He got a hype video so he is still in their plans, it was the go-home show and he is still doing squash matches so there was no real need for him on the show.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: No Ryback this week (5/18/2012)*

Good. Had enough of him, Tensai and Clay.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: No Ryback this week (5/18/2012)*

They'll put him on at Over the Limit.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: No Ryback this week (5/18/2012)*

Thre was a video so don't worry, WWE has big plans for him. He's going to squash someone on Sunday.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: No Ryback this week (5/18/2012)*

I don't understand why they have him squashing 140 pound randoms anyway. They have plenty of jobbers on the roster he can go through.


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ryback now destroys Heath Slater are you serious WWE


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: The Ryback Question*



SJFC said:


> What is a Kane? What is a Goldberg? What is a Edge? What is a.... yeah i think you get the point.


Ryback = a mix of two of his past names "*Ry*an Reeves" and "Silver*back*"


----------



## Grave (Nov 2, 2003)

He's got too good of a look to not get an IC or US title run (wwe logic). Don't know if I see him getting over though.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll for sure take him over Jackson, Ryan and Funk anyday. He seems decent in the ring, also judging from his Nexus run. I hope JL will will use him as the SD version of Tensai, that way he doesen't need to get title shots, and he can be buttied if he proves to be ueseless.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

Ryback is the long lost third Bushwhacker.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Let's just hope that he doesn't squash Reks, Hawkins and McIntyre.

Or, based on current things, Ziggler and Rhodes.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I think it's about time this was posted again:



ben_fletch said:


> *Heyyyy you Jobberrrrrrrrs!*


Uncanny.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That picture made me cry of laughter.


----------



## plushturtle (Jan 31, 2012)

I found it hilarious that they gave him pyro and yet managed to miss it two weeks in a row because they were focusing the cameras on his stupid arm-raising thing


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

I just do not see him getting over. Goldberg looks + RVD clothes + no personality = never getting over.


----------



## funkasaurus (Feb 16, 2012)

Is it just me or did he steal his taunt from the bad guy in Bloodsport?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

plushturtle said:


> I found it hilarious that they gave him pyro and yet managed to miss it two weeks in a row because they were focusing the cameras on his stupid arm-raising thing


That was a bit odd.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> That picture made me cry of laughter.


you're not alone, that's fucking hilarious.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I kind of like Ryback.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I find it very difficult to care about the Ryback character or buy into him being such a big deal when we have Brodus Clay and Lord Tensai doing exactly the same thing. We have 3 weekly squash acts in the WWE right now, and really? Ryback is the least impressive if you look at who he has beaten. Brodus has beaten actual WWE employees every week, sometimes twice a week. Tensai has defeated CM Punk and John Cena. Both men are undefeated. Who has Ryback beaten? A few non-WWE wrestlers with frames only slightly more impressive than my own, and uh...Derrick Bateman. 

I get that they're building him up, and I'm not really being critical of Ryback, my point is it's hard to care at this stage when there's two other guys being booked far more impressively. This is really bad timing on WWE's part, in my opinion. I'd like to see Ryback get a few more victories under actual WWE employees under his belt and then get into a program with somebody, perhaps for the US or IC title, but that "big deal" feeling just isn't going to come for a long while, especially with Brodus Clay and Lord Tensai being booked how they are. Brodus Clay's dire need to break out of his own weekly shtick and get into a program is another matter entirely.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

The difference between Ryback and the other two is that Ryback does not only beat his opponents, he destroys them. I am worried however that he is too stiff with his clotheslines nd big boots. It's not fair to get over by being stiff. Or should I say, it's unfair to the others who are not allowed to.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

There's a very negligible difference between how Ryback wins, and how Brodus/Tensai win. Point is all 3 are booked dominant and are undefeated, while of the 3, Ryback has the least impressive list of opponents defeated.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The problem is that WWE doesn't know how to space out debuting stars and you can see that with a Sandow, Cesaro, Ryback, Tensai, and quite possibly an Ambrose (not so much but still). Ryback could have maybe debuted around this month to give people a breather from so many new people coming on the screen.

As I said before, this Ryback gimmick will get him nowhere and everybody will realize that soon but Skip Sheffield is awesome though.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Ryback's entrance*

How awesome is it!
The music and the camera angles are really good.
I especially like it when the pyro goes off and the camera zooms into his face.
IMO one of the best current entrance in WWE.

(Y)


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's entrance*

Needs more guys blowing fire extinguishers and holding sparklers


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's entrance*

it doesnt impress me much.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Ryback's entrance*

He needs to stop with the shitty antics - when he lifts and lowers his arms, the way he struts when he has the opponent up for his finisher, the "feed me more" shit... these are awful.


----------



## Ben-David (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's entrance*

Ignorant fans shouting Goldberg does a disservice to both men. WWE could push this guy over with the fans. But, most likely will let him go the way of A. RILEY, Ted D. as well as others.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's entrance*

His facial expressions ruin it for me. He looks like one of the berserks in the Mad Max movie.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ryback's entrance*

I like how he rocks his head to the beat. lol it's a good beat.


----------



## The Skarupa (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Ryback's entrance*



SVETV988_fan said:


> it doesnt impress me much.











I dig his entrance, but why have fireworks when you're not going to show them?


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's entrance*



The Skarupa said:


>


don't include the youtube address, otherwise it doesn't work. You only need the video code.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's entrance*



The Skarupa said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/XqYp1jpzKCk


LOL


----------



## The Skarupa (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Ryback's entrance*

Holy shit, man, I was really struggling with that, thank you.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's entrance*

Ryback is gold. Turning out to be the highlight of my week


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*What needs to happen now!*

Ryback can break out of the squash matches now and really establish himself as a badass face monster in the WWE by having a feud with Big Show.

Heel Big Show is a far better character than his crybaby smiley face character so it should make for a pretty entertaining feud. Plus who wouldnt pay to see Ryback hit his big suplex finisher on a guy as big as Big Show - it could really be a breakout moment for him.


----------



## Kra88yPa77y (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What needs to happen now!*

i doubt he can put big show up there and do his little turn leg lifting routine


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's entrance*



Kotre said:


> don't include the youtube address, otherwise it doesn't work. You only need the video code.


I've been trying to make a video box pop up in my sig, but everytime it's just the embed code that appears. Can someone please help?


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What needs to happen now!*



Kra88yPa77y said:


> i doubt he can put big show up there and do his little turn leg lifting routine


The guy's pretty big. He's got a huge upper body and has a pretty similar build to Lesnar in his early days. Besides Big Show isn't 500lbs anymore, he's about 450 now aint he?

Speaking of Lesnar. Look at how much his feud with Big Show put him over. If WWE can replicate that with Ryback he's money.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

What's interesting about Rob Van Goldberg? He's just a generic big guy. His matches have been too one sided to really measure his in ring skills. I don't want to even hear him on the mic.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ryback now beats Camacho. So whos next then???


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm starting to lose interest in Ryback.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

Panther said:


> What's interesting about Rob Van Goldberg? He's just a generic big guy. His matches have been too one sided to really measure his in ring skills. I don't want to even hear him on the mic.


he is decent to good on the mic actualy


----------



## dxpwnu (Apr 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ryback now beats Camacho. So whos next then???


You act as if people care about Camacho. It would be funny if he destroy Kelly Kelly, but she's an afterthought anyway.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

From now on, I'm referring to Ryback as Ryback Van Goldberg.

RVG! RVG! RVG! RVG! RVG! RVG! RVG! RVG! RVG! RVG!


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

they should change ryback into a gi joe like character or road warrior like gimmick. do the same with mason ryan, pair them up and voila new awesome power tag team created!!! 

no will never happen. instead they ruin him by making him goldberg v2.0


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Ryback needs some fucking hair... a little mohawk like undertaker had at wrestlemania would be cool


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

lesnarism said:


> he is decent to good on the mic actualy


yip yip yip what it do 

:kane


----------



## yes! (May 21, 2012)

Ryback is like a video game character during he's matches he shouts out 
“Finish him!” right before he does his finisher, like he is in Mortal Kombat or something.
“Shark swimming with dolphins!” even though not really, because that would be a massacre. That shark wouldn’t stand a chance.
“Feed me more!” Because he’s HUNGRY FOR a Burger.


----------



## EAA1 (May 23, 2012)

I was 11 and a WCW fan when Goldberg first came around. I enjoyed his matches, although I don't remember anything similar going on in WCW (or WWE) at the time. Right now, WWE has Clay, Tensai and Ryback all doing squash matches. They are wearing it out.

I enjoy Ryback a great deal. I think the Terminator Singlet is great. I think his movement/mannerisms are weird, but I get it and I think it adds to his whole image as this nutcase machine going down to the ring and dismantling some nobody. His moves look vicious (although I think he needs a different finisher - largely because I don't think he'd ever be able to walk around like that carrying a Big Show or a Khali, and if he ever falls while trying to do that, he'll never live it down.

Honestly, I think they are going about it the wrong way trying to sell him as a face. If you want him to be a huge selling point for your brand, here's what you do:

1) Keep pushing him as you're pushing him. If it's losing steam, it will continue to lose steam. Let the crowd turn on him a bit. This only works if his face push has clearly failed.

2) Shoot a segment backstage where Ryback, getting ready for a match, finds out his match has been scratched from the card because the crowd doesn't want to see another Rysquash.

3) The next week, have a prominent face run into Ryback backstage and make fun of him. Pretty easy to do. Either have the guy say "Oh, hey Goldback. Err, Ryberg. Err, Skip. What's up?" or have the face walk up and parody his walking style. Doesn't really matter. Keep selling the idea that Ryback isn't getting over and that top talent, management and fans don't respect him.

4) Finally, after a few weeks of this, have Ryback go postal on a weekly basis. I'm not talking about squash matches. I'm talking about him coming out and demolishing a referee after a fight totally unrelated to him. Catching Teddy Long backstage and hitting him with that Lariat. Cut to him bashing his head into a locker door. Make him bowling over people with that Lariat backstage a weekly thing. He's so violent and crazed looking that he would make an EASY sell as a reckless, hate-fueled heel.

Goldberg was rarely, if ever a heel. If you push Ryback exactly like they pushed Goldberg in WCW, he's never going to get away from that chant. If you push Ryback as a destructive machine hellbent on hurting anyone and anyone in the building and you aim that machine at people that can't defend themselves (refs, managers, divas, announcers, wwe employees backstage, etc) he'll build heat and - if anything - you'll be able to PLAY OFF OF that Goldberg chant as one of the things that fuels his rage.

Whatever they do, I hope he's on TV for a long time. I enjoy watching him in the ring. He had me at SHARK. SWIMMING. WITH DOLPHINS.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I loved the Goldberg chants when he came out at over the limit. Please WWE, stop with those ppv squash matches. Let Ryback and Brodus Clay have some actual competition if they gonna be on the ppv, a squash match feels very very Raw/Smackdown.

But, I do like Ryback, He is built like a damn tank. He is more legit as a unstoppable force then Brodus as an example. He is actually pretty much a legit force then everybody on the roster right now.

I did miss the shark swimming with dolphins, I need to rewatch his match.


----------



## nature_boy_v (Aug 12, 2010)

*is wwe going for goldberg's record with ryback*

do you think that wwe is going for goldberg's winning streak record with "Ryback" winning matches againts jobbers.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: is wwe going for goldberg's record with ryback*

No


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: is wwe going for goldberg's record with ryback*

That would require them to make up fake numbers like WCW did. Which of course is entirely possible because they make up facts all the time in their "did you know" segments. Hell, Steph just told somebody that WWE is the first brand of it's kind to go three hours. Like WCW never existed. They think their fans are stupid.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: is wwe going for goldberg's record with ryback*

Goldberg ooze with charisma that's why he so fucking over able to get away with the record...


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: is wwe going for goldberg's record with ryback*

Ryback has potential but he is no Goldberg. The guy brings intensity like no other.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: is wwe going for goldberg's record with ryback*

Did you know Ryback's win loss record is currently 567656876789- 0


----------



## nature_boy_v (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: is wwe going for goldberg's record with ryback*

i thinks both characters are similar.

if not this, what could be the plans for Ryback character?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: is wwe going for goldberg's record with ryback*

I hope not but I wouldn't put it against them.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: is wwe going for goldberg's record with ryback*

Bahahahaha

Hahahaha.

No.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: is wwe going for goldberg's record with ryback*



nature_boy_v said:


> i thinks both characters are similar.
> 
> if not this, what could be the plans for Ryback character?


Honestly, I'd be very surprised if WWE actually had any long term plans for Ryback at all. Long term planning is certainly not creative's strong suit these days, and there's no reason to think they're using Ryback as anything other than a time filler right now, with hopes that if he squashes enough "nobodies", that he'll somehow get super over with the crowds. 

The biggest problem they have with building him as being a Goldberg-like character is the limits of the roster. Goldberg had a plenty of legit star heels to go after, including the NWO, arguably the most hated heel stable of all time. There's nothing like that to help Ryback to reach Goldberg's heights.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

Actually, Skip Sheffield (who has been recognized as Ryback in cannon) has lost some matches so he's not undefeated.


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't see any gain from him squashing jobbers every week now. Needs to start a fued with someone, ANYONE. 

Get laurentitis out there and says he doesn't like Rybacks aggressive attitude, and he should "tone it down." Then have Ryback win a squash match, but get Big Show to cheap shot him after a match. That way you base an interesting storyline around these two after the Cena match (or possibly a triple threat.)

Anyhting is better than him squashing jobbers every week. It was amusing for the first month or so but now it's kinda sad.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

gothmog 3rd said:


> Actually, Skip Sheffield (who has been recognized as Ryback in cannon) has lost some matches so he's not undefeated.


Yea and I'm sure Bill Goldberg lost matches when he was training to be a wrestler.

Point is, gimmicks reset 'undefeated' streaks.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: is wwe going for goldberg's record with ryback*



Headliner said:


> That would require them to make up fake numbers like WCW did. Which of course is entirely possible because they make up facts all the time in their "did you know" segments. Hell, Steph just told somebody that WWE is the first brand of it's kind to go three hours. Like WCW never existed. They think their fans are stupid.


The McMahons are in denial about being a wrestling promotion so that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Andyc10 (Sep 8, 2007)

Personally I think WWE have got something good with Ryback, he is young and has years in him, he could be the monster to take over from where Undertaker and Kane will eventually leave a void. 

As with people like Brodus i cant see them being able to do this, i also am doubting his ability to put on long matches to a good standard. 

Also i dont mind that Ryback up to now has just squash nobodys, it will still have the same effect if he destroys someone meaningful whether its 2 months down the line or straight away. Might give him a new freshness and keep this opening run going should they wait.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Hated him as Skip Sheffield, hate him now he's stolen RVD's singlet and become a boring jobber-squasher.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> Yea and I'm sure Bill Goldberg lost matches when he was training to be a wrestler.
> 
> Point is, gimmicks reset 'undefeated' streaks.


Not the same thing. Ryback was acknowledged as a former NXT contestant thus he is the same person. They have made no mention of Brodus Clay being on NXT or his former gimmick as Del Rio's bodyguard for example. The Funkasaurus is not the same Brodus Clay apparently.


----------



## Klemencas (May 23, 2012)

I think Ryback needs feud with Lord Tensai (A-Train) or with Brodus Clay i think that would be awesome.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

*Why Ryback is the future of the WWE*

For those that blinked during the WWE Over the Limit Pay-Per-View and missed the Ryback squash match against Camacho, it was nothing to write home about.

It is, however, a sign of big things to come for the superstar.

Ryback will be big time.

The Vince McMahon and WWE creative department loves what they see from Ryback as a huge athlete that can be the future of the company.

While many fans yell Goldberg at the star, they should appreciate seeing the creation of the next Brock-Lesnar-type in the WWE. Ryback could be the next big thing.

For those that love the star, good news is on the horizon. For those chanting at the star formerly known as Skip Sheffield, Vince McMahon will be driving you crazy moving forward.

Wrestle Zone is reporting about Ryback’s WWE future:

WWE has begun giving Ryback top billing at SmackDown live events, which is a strong indication that the company is firmly behind his push.

Yes! Yes! Yes!

The WWE Universe has to be honest with itself when evaluating the future of the company. The long history of the business shows that the WWE favors the bodybuilder type-stars like Hulk Hogan, John Cena and Triple H.

All signs point to a long run to the top of the SmackDown for Ryback, and it’s about time. The WWE needs the next big thing… again.

A physically dominating star like Ryback is exactly what the WWE needs to get the fans excited about a face. While Sheamus and Cena are great, the WWE needs a force that can be more like Goldberg in the sense that he was all about him.

The fans may be chanting Goldberg, but that is not that terrible. Goldberg was a great sports entertainer.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Why Ryback is the future of the WWE*

Squashing jobbers doesn't make someone "the future". He hasn't even faced a legit opponent yet. What's his biggest challenge so far? Yeah that's right. Heath Slater. He hasn't even spoken on the mic yet as far as I know.

Brodus Clay, while not as physically intimidating as Ryback, can at least get a reaction from his "squash performances".


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Why Ryback is the future of the WWE*

He is not THE future, he is PART OF the future.


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Why Ryback is the future of the WWE*



Panther said:


> Squashing jobbers doesn't make someone "the future". He hasn't even faced a legit opponent yet. What's his biggest challenge so far? Yeah that's right. Heath Slater. He hasn't even spoken on the mic yet as far as I know.
> 
> Brodus Clay, while not as physically intimidating as Ryback, can at least get a reaction from his "squash performances".


Says the guy with the Damien Sandow avatar


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Why Ryback is the future of the WWE*

He's become one of the next big things on the Smackdown forum


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Why Ryback is the future of the WWE*

He is not the poster boy for the wwe,he might have title reigns but he will never be the top guy.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Why Ryback is the future of the WWE*

I have to say the fact that Goldberg existed does not do the character any favors, and smarks just hating on the guy with the Goldberg chants makes it even worse.

I liked Ryback with the simple black generic attire best, This RVD one I still cant get in to it, the excessive arm waving, also looks silly.

In OTL Ryback sported a growing beard which I thought looked better on him, he might want to try and grow it out more see how that works.

He yells to much to get the crowd behind me and it seems unnecessary to me, yet I love the fact he is showing intensity, something most of the roster lacks.

I cant get fully behind him, I wont say I like him, but I can safely say I dont dislike him. The finisher needs to change too. 


Time will tell...


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Why Ryback is the future of the WWE*



-Halo- said:


> I have to say the fact that Goldberg existed does not do the character any favors, and smarks just hating on the guy with the Goldberg chants makes it even worse.
> 
> I liked Ryback with the simple black generic attire best, This RVD one I still cant get in to it, the excessive arm waving, also looks silly.
> 
> ...


I don't think the finisher is a problem. I know he has much more devastating moves, but I've never seen another wrestler perform his finishing move (i've only watched since 2002 though). I think the uniqueness of the finisher makes it more worthy of being a finisher than his other more devastating moves.

PS - Just realized it is a lot like Samoa Joe's muscle buster.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Why Ryback is the future of the WWE*

I like Ryback, but The future of the WWE? Like others have said he is the part of the future I am sure, but if Ryback is slated the NEXT BIG THING by the WWE, it will be a big mistake, IMO.

A ME guy that will have some title runs, sure can definitely see that, but if your talking a John Cena, revlove the entire show around him type of guy, I just can't see that.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Why Ryback is the future of the WWE*



Slammed said:


> Says the guy with the Damien Sandow avatar


But have he mentioned anything about Damien being the future? have he said something about Damien´s perfomance? no, he just has him in the pic so uhm....I dunno what you tried to do here.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Why Ryback is the future of the WWE*



Slammed said:


> I don't think the finisher is a problem. I know he has much more devastating moves, but I've never seen another wrestler perform his finishing move (i've only watched since 2002 though). I think the uniqueness of the finisher makes it more worthy of being a finisher than his other more devastating moves.
> 
> PS - Just realized it is a lot like Samoa Joe's muscle buster.


I am not saying its a problem I am saying I dont like it. 

Since they are making all the comparisons to Goldberg they might as well just make him use the jackhammer. 

I think it would look better, but again due to Goldberg's existence, people will hate on him more.

I really cant think of a finisher that can work for him at the moment, The clothes line from hell was good.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Why Ryback is the future of the WWE*



Slammed said:


> PS - Just realized it is a lot like Samoa Joe's muscle buster.


*headtilt* Huh, that explains why I don't like him. Same reason I can't get behind A double U.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Why Ryback is the future of the WWE*

He is the next big thing , no question about it.

And to the guys questioning what his finisher should be , I dont care if Goldberg did it , big agile guys like Ryback should be spearing motherfuckers left right and center.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

He needs a feud ASAP


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

He's a guy who I wouldn't mind as a monster face.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

To be honest I thought he was a heel and then all the sudden it turns out he's a face.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't like the name, the look, or the entrance theme. However, he brings intensity to the table. He has "it", but I feel like he is just another Goldberg mold. The WWE needs it's own character here, not some WCW rehash. If he wore black trunks with his name written in what would appear as "smeared blood" across the back, and front of his trunks that would sell a better look for him. Put on some black biker gloves, and change his name to "The Natural Disaster" Ryan Sheffield, or even Ryan "The Beast" Sheffield. Give him the song "Flood" by the band Tool. Then he would own.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

Sorry but I'm not buying it at all. He has not proven a thing. Squashing 160 lb Indies does not show if has "it" or is the next big thing.


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

Put him in a feud with Kane.


----------



## harryj615 (Mar 3, 2012)

Swarhily said:


> Put him in a feud with Kane.


YES. im glad that they went from indie jobbers to at least an actual smackdown jobber. cole and booker played it well when he got taken off his feet. he has a lot of potential imo. i understand the brock and goldberg references but it would be dumb for a brock/ryback match at any time just because they are both big. i think that now that he faced hunico he will start getting more wwe superstars and there will possibly be a push for MAYBE no way out but definitely the next ppv. this is all just my opinion of course.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Give him the WWE title, have him sqaush HHH & Cena, have him beat Undertaker with the finger poke of doom. That's probably their plans. :troll

I really liked him on smackdown this week though.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll have to see him have legit matches first before I really judge him. Never impressed with squashes.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Been marking for Skip/Ryback since the first season of NXT. He has massive potential and can do wonders in the mid-card. As long as hes not fed to Cena/Orton he can gain some momentum and even a IC title reign. And hes starting to get over so I hope WWE does not abandon ship on this guy.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

He needs to squash a tag team, injure the first guy (kayfabe) and say to the tag partner "I break you like I break your friend!" and steal his elbow or kneepad.


----------



## CPFC84 (Nov 5, 2009)

Does anyone know how he got his black eye? Nice touch on commentary to refer to it. Made him look more bad ass, and he used it to come across as even more intense.


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

Love him, I cant wait to see him fight some standard wwe guys i really look forward to seeing him on smackdown every week


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Still love everything about him


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Getting bored of the demolishing of the random wrestlers that arn't even superstars. He should destory the jobbers like Heath Slater/Drew MacIntyre for a few weeks then give him a proper feud.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

I hope he gets a title run soon, or a feud with someone.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

You're Pretty Good said:


> Give him the WWE title, have him sqaush HHH & Cena, have him beat Undertaker with the finger poke of doom. That's probably their plans. :troll
> 
> I really liked him on smackdown this week though.


FEED.HIM.MORE.

Ryback is pretty awesome.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

He was pretty stellar in the SummerSlam 2010 tag match. I preferred him in his old tights tho.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

The guy has personality, let him run with it. We have Brodus, Tensai, and Lesnar running around as monsters.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

How can anyone say he has personality?

He had more personality as Skip friggin Sheffield.


----------



## SportsFan4Life (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Ryback wants more well how about this for more.....*

Much prefer Ryback to "that Grizzly ManBear" on RAW !


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Example said:


> Getting bored of the demolishing of the random wrestlers that arn't even superstars. He should destory the jobbers like Heath Slater/Drew MacIntyre for a few weeks then give him a proper feud.


This is nitpicking but I never got this line of thinking. I understand guys like say Miz, Ziggler, or Swagger since they have minor credibility but what's supposedly so special about being put in there with guys like Slater or McIntrye over the random jobbers. They're not credible at all, they don't look intimidating, and they aren't even geniunely comical lowercard guys like Simon Dean or Chavo. If guys like Slater or Bateman are barely gonna put up anymore of a fight, I would prefer the random jobbers simply because the contrast in size between them and Ryback makes the squash extra hilarious.

Again nitpicking, Ryback should really be put in a feud with someone with even minor credibility.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

The random squashes are amusing me, unlike the Clay/Tensai/Cesaro/etc. squashes. 

WTF with the eye though, that was fairly revolting. It looks like the time my little brother got pecked hard in the eye by a chicken when he was little and had to have stitches on his eyeball. >.>


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I wonder if he pull off a hilarious, but still credible roidrage type powerhouse like Steiner or Warrior with his own Terminator gimmick. Those 300 lbs guys have been boring for the most part in the last few years, doing wannabe intense faces and expecting to be taken seriously just because they're meatheads (Zeke, Ryan), I don't get this WWE philosophy that big guys don't need to have entertaining personalities, I'd like to see some over the top big guy again and he could maybe make it work since he actually has some mic skills and charisma.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

PacoAwesome said:


> I'll have to see him have legit matches first before I really judge him. Never impressed with squashes.


This.

People are garnering opinions of him way too early.

Who knows if he's injury-prone, botchy or whatever. That would set his career back big time.

Maybe he's outstanding in every aspect of wrestling? Its too early to tell right now.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I hope Drew McIntyre is next on the list to be fed to Ryback.


----------



## harryj615 (Mar 3, 2012)

NoLeafClover said:


> I hope Drew McIntyre is next on the list to be fed to Ryback.


PLEASE DO THIS. i know alot of people like drew but imo he sucks. his character does get under my skin like he's supposed to but if ryback is hungry for jobbers then feed him drew who got a win against hornswoggle. when was his last win unless you saw him at a house show?


----------



## harryj615 (Mar 3, 2012)

CPFC84 said:


> Does anyone know how he got his black eye? Nice touch on commentary to refer to it. Made him look more bad ass, and he used it to come across as even more intense.


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120526133725AArnzKz

apparently somewhere on the forum it says ricardo gave it to him. now i know that seems highly unlikely BUT did you know that back in the day yoshi tatsu whipped up on sheamus due to sheamus borrowing his protein mixer and upon returning it, it wasnt clean (they used to be roomates lol). so either way both of these (the link and my above statement) could be plausible.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Okay Ryback made me mark out already*

Seriously, that finisher against TWO people (regardless if they were jobbers) was fucking awesome.

The fact he got me so pumped against scrubs, imagine what he does against WWE competition.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Okay Ryback made me mark out already*

Seriously?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Okay Ryback made me mark out already*



DoubleAwesome said:


> Seriously?


Ya seriously, it was amazing


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Okay Ryback made me mark out already*

Yeah I thought it was cool too.
Rybacks starting to grow on me a bit. 
I enjoy the Jobbers little spiel at the start too.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Okay Ryback made me mark out already*



PunkShoot said:


> Ya seriously, it was amazing


Meh Look at him he looks like a beast those 2 guys were Barry Stevens like Size even Daniel Bryan or Punk could've done that.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

WWE obviously has plans for Ryback because they had hyped his appearance before the commercial break, then replayed the double finisher later and acted like it was a big deal.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Ryback is Vince's wet dream..

:vince2 :Vince


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay Ryback made me mark out already*



PunkShoot said:


> Seriously, that finisher against TWO people (regardless if they were jobbers) was fucking awesome.
> 
> *The fact he got me so pumped against scrubs, imagine what he does against WWE competition*.


Have mediocre matches?

Why is everybody acting like we've never seen him wrestle.

It's still Skip Sheffield.

He just got on a ton of HGH and is a lot bigger.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

I still am more interested in his jobber opponents after the match then I am Ryberg. I feel Friday was not the last we will see of Kevin Benol in a WWE ring.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*



THA_WRESTER said:


> yeh ryback should win the ic title and hold it and beat the record for longest reign and face tensai at mania id wana see that!!


Sorry but that belt finally got the dignity it deserves back with Cody. No way should Ryberg be allowed to tarnish it back to a D level belt.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

I like the idea of someone debuting as "just another local athlete" and take Ryback to the limit. Not beat him but just let them wrestle a really awesome match with each other and have someone make a big statement with their debut. 

While I just said that I like this idea Ryback needs to get some wins over credible guys before this can happen. Give him a midcard title at the very least and hopefully have him at least beat one main eventer. This way when some random guy takes him to the limit they took someone who's a pretty big deal to the limit.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

They're building him up very similar to Goldberg.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*



VladMan2012 said:


> They're building him up very similar to Goldberg.


Goldberg firs win was against an established midcarder though. As much as I dislike Bill Goldberg, his wins were more impressive.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

The jobbers each, and every week are getting old. I think AW Global will end up feuding with him. I still feel like AW Global will ask for the services of Ezekiel Jackson, and pair him up with Mason Ryan. Once Ryback goes on to a feud with those two, he will gain some more credibility. His first real feud, and loss will come again Damien Sandow. This build up for Ryback I feel is for a solid heel win for Damien Sandow.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

people with the ryback hate are just crazy....hes a credible opponent who has a gimmick and can make a jobber match look amazing,bettah recognize


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

He's fun. When he stops being fun, I'll start bitching probably, but why bitch now when he's still fun? Who fucking cares how big the two guys he simul-squashed were? It looked cool. Jesus dude, not everything has to be all serious and technical and crazy.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Ryback is going to be huge*

He is an absolute TANK.

He has a great moveset, probably the best one of the best "power" movesets. He is all strength and looks like an animal. I think he will do well as both a face and heel. And that red eye he had on Smackdown just made him look that much more intimidating. He should keep that. And they really need to get a FEED ME MORE chant going.

I just wanted to say that all his moves are awesome and I generally tune in to Smackdown to see what he'll do next.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

JAG, my friend. JAG.


Goldberg was more intimidating. 

Ryback is a Goldberg-wannabe. All he needs to say is "Who's Next?" and that's that.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

The fact that Ryback will likely be a multi time world champion is absolutely disgusting.

Ryback is just the next guy in a long line of generic vanilla big men they push to main events.

He isn't the first, he won't be the last. At least Batista was entertaining.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

I get the feeling that if some people had their way, WWE would fire anyone too big to be a cruiserweight. But Vince will always push big men. So if it has to be somebody, Ryback and Brodus Clay are good fits.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

He's better than other big men they could be pushing, so eh.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

He gets Goldberg chants which screams rip-off. My guess is that he is liked by kids, since he is like a robot who always wins. The dude is huge, but I am yet to see a storyline, unless he is mainly used as an "attraction" like Brodus Clay and so forth.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

I'll give my judgment on him when he has a legitimate match but right now I don't care for him.


----------



## Straight Awesome (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

Gooooooooooldberg. Goooooooldberg.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

NO

Goldberg was HUGE

This guy will be HALF as huge......which 2 me by RIPPING off a gimick is still half too much


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

Can we please merge this thread with "ryback discussion": http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/615769-ryback-discussion.html

On topic: Ryback is really entertaing. I wish someone would bring a sign saying "Feed Him More". That would really help get the guy over, or maybe WWE should use a plant.

And when it comes to the Goldberg stuff.. Come on, they have amny differances and Bill hasn't been around for 8 years, and his career ended long before that.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

Looks like I'll be the first person in here to actually not say something negative about him or call him a ripoff...(though what's wrong with being similar to someone else? Unless he wins like 173 straight matches or something, doesn't mean he's a ripoff. People are seriously thinking that no 2 people could be similar? Look at sports, guys always get compared to other guys all the time, called "modern day version of ____". Don't see a problem if Ryback reminds me of Goldberg)


I can see Ryback doing some big things in the WWE. He'll need some big feuds first for people to see if he has potential.

Nobody should rush to conclusions just based on what he's done in his first few matches. Does this look like a guy who could be(and eventually was) the face of Smackdown for a few years?









So just give Ryback(and all the other new guys,like Cesaro,Sandow) some time before you judge them.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*



Kentonbomb said:


> He is an absolute TANK.
> 
> He has a great moveset, probably the best one of the best "power" movesets. He is all strength and looks like an animal. I think he will do well as both a face and heel. And that red eye he had on Smackdown just made him look that much more intimidating. He should keep that. And they really need to get a FEED ME MORE chant going.
> 
> I just wanted to say that all his moves are awesome and I generally tune in to Smackdown to see what he'll do next.


I was listening to a podcast with Alvare and some other dude a while ago and the guy, who is/was in the business, said that squash matches are designed for guys to get over their moves. I guess it worked on you.



Brye said:


> I'll give my judgment on him when he has a legitimate match but right now I don't care for him.


I agree. He might get over now, but let's see if he can keep it once he stops having squash matches.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

I don't necessarily think Ryback will be huge, but I do think he will go further than guys like Mason Ryan and Ezekiel Jackson - purely on the fact Vince is supposedly high on him. He does have more talent than those guys to, but then again, it's not hard to have more talent than someone like Ezekiel Jackson. I like Ryback though, I was a fan of him when he was on NXT and then when he was apart of The Nexus. Now he has this Ryback character which I don't mind, his squashes against no-name jobbers are entertaining. He has a good moveset for a big guy, I like his miltary press slam, running clothesline, and backpack stunner - and he's one of the few reasons I watch SmackDown along with Sandow and Christian.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

Yeah Ryback is highly similar to Goldberg, but that's a compliment if anything, especially considering they're chanting it so soon. No doubt Vince sees money in him, because he seems like a legit main eventer. Remains to be seen whether he can talk on the mic or not, but at that size it doesn't really matter.

And yeah, he's gonna be huge and a main eventer for years to come, so get used to it. FEED ME MORE


----------



## Lanceknight (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

ideally he and brodus should have a match, the loser gets the hell out
if one of them is gone atleast, i can handle it

but like said before, he hasnt really had a debute yet.
his toughest opponent was slater, and he got in quite a few hits on him


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

Also, I'd love to hear the crowd start chanting Ryyyyybaaaaaaaack in the Goldberg style, that would be awesome


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

I want to see more of his backpack stunner.

That needs to be his finisher ASAP.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*



WashingtonD said:


> Also, I'd love to hear the crowd start chanting Ryyyyybaaaaaaaack in the Goldberg style, that would be awesome


Or WWE gets the gillberg version of ryback.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

I think they should get the big guy jobbers onto him next.. e.g. Khali, Mason Ryan, imagine the roar he gets when he picks up and slams one of those guys.
Then once he's estabished himself who knows? Maybe a Lesnar feud?
If John Cena is taken out of the picture one way or the other and Lesnar is looking to take over, maybe Ryback will be the one to "stop him"


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

Did everyone forget Ryback is still Skip Sheffield?

The same awful wrestler he always was.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

Ryback? more like Goldberg.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

I don't see the Goldberg comparisons. Both of them are bald, is that it? Crimson is a Goldberg ripoff, Ryback is not.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

Thing is, I think there's 3 people with undefeated streaks going. So if they wanted to make him stand out a little more they shouldn't have done almost the same thing with Clay and Tensai.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*



Kentonbomb said:


> I don't see the Goldberg comparisons. Both of them are bald, is that it? Crimson is a Goldberg ripoff, Ryback is not.


Ryback - Bald, intense, power moves, physically dominant, squash matches, winning streak, babyface

Crimson - undefeated streak (not winning streak, been beat in tag matches, matches were never squashes, just never been pinned), tall but lean, ginger hair, heel, cocky

Ryback is well more of a Goldberg than Crimson


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

This is what will happen to Ryback when he faces Kharma....


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

Huge as in midcard fodder? The guy is bad.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*



M.S.I.I. said:


> Huge as in midcard fodder? The guy is bad.


The fact IWC hate this guy before he's even done shit just makes me excited for how big hes going to become  Enjoy clutching on to Ziggler and co. as they fight for the IC strap forever.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

On this weeks Smackdown Ryback has a blackeye so who did it???. Looks like someone has finally beaten the shit out of him


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> On this weeks Smackdown Ryback has a blackeye so who did it???. Looks like someone has finally beaten the shit out of him


One of the Divas probably.....:lol


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

That be interesting to know. I would not be surprised if it was some stupid ass accident like he tripped while holding shopping bags did not place his hands to fall and landed on his face to the edge of something.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

Nobody in all likelyhood, they have make up that will do away with the black eye if they really wanted it gone. They probably added it to him because they thought it would do something for his character, or...something.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

Goldberg


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*



RAWHEADREX99 said:


> One of the Divas probably.....:lol


AJ. She crazy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*



Cookie Monster said:


> Goldberg


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

I will have to wait and see, The fact that Goldberg existed does not do the Ryback character any favors.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*



Dice Darwin said:


> AJ. She crazy.


:lol Yeah she's a wild one...watch out D-Bry she'll smack your bum...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

Who knows, it could have just been added to make him seem "tough", I guess? Or a rusty bruised robot lol. I got no idea.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

Brodus Clay is not undefeated. What moron said that?

And they brought up that Tensai was in WWE before, so he's not undefeated either. Hell he lost to the Undertaker at *Wrestlemania*. Ryback on the other hand is a different character to Skip Sheffield. It's not an "incarnation." He never transformed into Ryback, thats why they say he's undefeated. It's stupid cause he was a part of the biggest storyline of 2010 but there you go.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

Maybe he was at the dinner table at his mums house and he finished his dinner and screamed 
FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE!
And she got offended and punched him in the eye.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nobody in all likelyhood, they have make up that will do away with the black eye if they really wanted it gone. They probably added it to him because they thought it would do something for his character, or...something.


He looks more intimidating with the blood-shot eye. In my opinion.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

Maybe he did it to himself? I have no idea.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*



DoubleAwesome said:


> Ryback? more like Goldberg.


No, more like Goldberg the....




Goalie :lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

I dunno but it was sick, the bloodshot eye is badass.


----------



## Klemencas (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*



Dice Darwin said:


> AJ. She crazy.


No way , i bet that was Kharma and i think this is message to us that she will return and have feud with Ryback.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*



Klemencas said:


> No way , i bet that was Kharma and i think this is message to us that she will return and have feud with Ryback.


I would love for that to happen...:lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

I can't see it, not yet at least. He needs some legitimate opponents and longer matches to have a grasp of his future, as long as he's squashing jobbers I can't see him as anything but a Ryan or Jackson who'll fade out when the act wears itself out. In all honesty, the first guy who beats him will probably make it farther than him as long as they build on it.


----------



## Klemencas (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*



RAWHEADREX99 said:


> I would love for that to happen...:lol


Yeah ,me too . :lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

:lmao at people hating on him because he's big. I bet they are the same people whining because WWE never pushes 'smaller' guys. Pot, meet kettle. Ryback is getting more and more over every week. He has a kickass look, he's intense, he's charismatic and is a general beast in the ring. Why not push him? Oh wait, it's because he's not 6'0 and 200lbs right? That shit works both ways you know. Yeah, he needs more character development and an actual feud but he's doing great so far with what he's been given. I mean, how many people can make squash matches fun and entertaining? I look forward to seeing him every week and the fans do too because his responses are growing. Some folks aren't even giving him a chance.


----------



## MyBloodyValentine (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

I don't have a source but there are many rumors on other wrestling forums that it was Ricardo Rodriguez who got into a fight with Ryback. Apparently Ryback was being aggressive and Ricardo Rodriguez was the first one to strike, knocking out Ryback out cold.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*



Kentonbomb said:


> He looks more intimidating with the blood-shot eye. In my opinion.


I don't see how. If he can get a black eye, it means he can be hurt, which takes away from the Goldberg ripoff gimmick he's got.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

Yeah, the way he picked up those two jobbers and did his finisher on both of them at once was hilarious. I like the guy, he has more potential than Ezekial Jackson and Mason Ryan combined. He reminds me of Goldberg but in a good way. Hopefully, he gets a legit feud soon.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

Maybe RVD gave him a black eye for ripping off his ring attire? Or Goldberg gave him a black eye for ripping off his look? Or maybe Sheamus gave him one for ripping off his complete lack of fan reaction?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

Taken from Wikipedia:
On 25 May 2012 he appeared on SmackDown with a blackeye. Unspecified sources proclaim this is due to his wife beating him.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*



YESYESYES said:


> Taken from Wikipedia:
> On 25 May 2012 he appeared on SmackDown with a blackeye. Unspecified sources proclaim this is due to his wife beating him.


And we all know that Wikipedia is always 100% true.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*



Index said:


> And we all know that Wikipedia is always 100% true.


Didn't say it was. There aren't too many sites that are though.
So meh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

Uh oh. We know what Vince does to guys who get hit by their wife and don't fight back, LOL.

I don't expect that to be true, but funny regardless.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

His mom beat the shit into him. Turns out his mom was a big fan of Barry stevens.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

His novelty will ware off quickly. It is somewhat entertaining to watch him beat no-name jobbers. Especially the recent squash on Smackdown. Also, I find it funny that I didn't see a single post comparing him to Goldberg until after the crowd chanted it during that one PPV.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't see how. If he can get a black eye, it means he can be hurt, which takes away from the Goldberg ripoff gimmick he's got.












If it bleeds, we can kill it!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Uh oh. We know what Vince does to guys who get hit by their wife and don't fight back, LOL.
> 
> I don't expect that to be true, but funny regardless.


 Drew McIntyre 2.0


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

He probably got it at a house show. Most likely against Alex Riley.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

No idea.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*



Starbuck said:


> :lmao at people hating on him because he's big. I bet they are the same people whining because WWE never pushes 'smaller' guys. Pot, meet kettle. Ryback is getting more and more over every week. He has a kickass look, he's intense, he's charismatic and is a general beast in the ring. Why not push him? Oh wait, it's because he's not 6'0 and 200lbs right? That shit works both ways you know. Yeah, he needs more character development and an actual feud but he's doing great so far with what he's been given. I mean, how many people can make squash matches fun and entertaining? I look forward to seeing him every week and the fans do too because his responses are growing. Some folks aren't even giving him a chance.


I don't hate him because he's big. I hate him because he is terrible.

He's getting more over every week? You mean those fake cheers they pipe into Smackdown every week?

The crowd didn't move when he came out to the ring. 

He's charismatic? Based on what? Have you seen his promos as Skip Sheffield? He has this horrible accent.

People aren't giving him a chance because we've seen this before/

Generic Vanilla Giant #5733473 WWE pushes to the main event. Been there, done that.

We've seen him wrestle and have feuds as Skip Sheffield. They were awful, he did terrible.

Just because he got on a ton of HGH (Steroids that WWE doesn't test for) doesn't excuse that he is still awful.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

lol at this thread.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

I don't see the big deal about him so far. Whenever he wrestles legit matches, then we can really see how good he can be.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

It's rare for me, but I can finally see a future WWE guy as a potential money character. Ryback is great, believability, marketability, charisma, decent big man worker, can talk from what I heard. A guy with his presence doesn't need more than that. Just put him in a real program so he can get rid of the Goldberg stigma.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

How exactly is Ryback a Goldberg copy? Other than being bald and huge there really aren't any similarities between the 2 that I see. When Ryback starts getting 'Ryyyyyyyyyyybackkkkkkkk' chants and has a winning streak of 100+ while changing his finisher to a spear/jackhammer, ditches the singlet for black trunks, and has a monster truck named after him then sure but now? Not even close.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

What's his finisher called? It looks like a running Angle slam.

I'm loving Ryback. I'm hoping they go crazy with him. Maybe seeing Randy Orton in a bar and ripping Orton to shreds, (substitue your own name, I just think Orton would be my choice. About time he gave something back


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*



Brye said:


> I'll give my judgment on him when he has a legitimate match but right now I don't care for him.


Same for me


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

For fuck sake.

He is fucking terrible.

And to all the retards, no, he's not hated because he's 'big', he's hated because he is a pathetic, unoriginal, Goldberg rip off.


----------



## TheRevolver (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

Strange, I don't mind the guy - usually I'd hate this sort of character.

Hard to judge until he starts having a lengthy match and a feud as others have pointed out.

The Goldberg chants are cringe worthy - gotta feel sorry for the guy and WWE must be furious, I cant see them going away either.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*



Cookie Monster said:


> Goldberg


I hope it was Goldberg 

Seriously though someone must of stiff punched him at a house show match as he didnt have this blackeye on last weeks Smackdown. I am so glad finally he has been took down by someone


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

I like him. I say wait until he gets into a feud to judge him.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

Let's do the math here since people seem to be having a hard time with it:

-He wrestled Camacho at OTL on Sunday.
-He wasn't on RAW and SD didn't have a house show.
-SD is taped on Tuesdays.

Your winner if it was WWE-related (I'm not saying it was because I don't live in his back pocket or follow him around for a living) is Camacho. Saying it happened at a house show when there clearly wasn't one in that 3 day stretch is dumb.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

Goldberg taught him a lesson.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

Chris Jericho


----------



## plushturtle (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

His entrance pisses me off. The fact that they haven't captured his pyro because they're too busy focusing on his face annoys me


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

Ryback barring injury WILL at minimum be a geniunely succesful midcarder, guy's just too much of a beast not to be.

Main eventer? I don't think the guy has the personality but I could be wrong, I won't entirely dismiss the possibility. WWE will inevitably somehow fuck up his booking like they do with everyone so the lack of personality could be a major deal breaker in spite of the other positives the guy has.


----------



## TigerFan46 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

It could've been a cover for the busted blood vessel he had in his eye. It looked like there was less color around his eye after the match.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

The same guy who was kicking everybody's knees on NXT.


----------



## #heel.fanatic (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

He tripped and fell on his steroids. Either way, the squash matches are getting old now. Put this guy in a feud with Tensai or someone who will give this guy more credibility. Destroying no name guys who weigh 160 lbs means nothing to me.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*



Amazing_Cult said:


> I want to see more of his backpack stunner.
> 
> That needs to be his finisher ASAP.


This.

People forget that it took awhile for Goldberg to get some real momentum going with the crowds too.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*



Bob the Jobber said:


> This.
> 
> People forget that it took awhile for Goldberg to get some real momentum going with the crowds too.


Goldberg was original at the time. Ryback is a cheap imitation. Everyone knows that. He will never get over. But they will keep jamming him down our throats.

I'm not saying Skip sucks entirely but the whole gimmick and the way he is booked does suck.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*

Monster characters very rarely last nowadays. Once the wrestler loses, the character loses it's mystique. The problem is that most of the guys that get stuck with these characters are completely one dimensional. Ryback has to show that he is more than just a Goldberg wannabe. He has to become more than just a undefeated streak.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*



NathWFC said:


> For fuck sake.
> 
> He is fucking terrible.
> 
> And to all the retards, no, he's not hated because he's 'big', he's hated because he is a pathetic, unoriginal, Goldberg rip off.


Yes! Yes! Yes! 

I was beginning to think I was the only person that realized that that slight problem of him SUCKING would hurt his momentum at some point.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Who gave Ryback that blackeye???*

He's always smacking himself on the head, he probably botched and got himself in the eye.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*



Starbuck said:


> :lmao at people hating on him because he's big. I bet they are the same people whining because WWE never pushes 'smaller' guys. Pot, meet kettle. Ryback is getting more and more over every week. He has a kickass look, he's intense, he's charismatic and is a general beast in the ring. Why not push him? Oh wait, it's because he's not 6'0 and 200lbs right? That shit works both ways you know. Yeah, he needs more character development and an actual feud but he's doing great so far with what he's been given. I mean, how many people can make squash matches fun and entertaining? I look forward to seeing him every week and the fans do too because his responses are growing. Some folks aren't even giving him a chance.


I don't think that the reason people dislike him is his size. ~___~ Getting a tad ridiculous there, imo.

I'm willing to give him a chance until the pointn where he has a legitimate match that lasts some time. I just don't care for squash match week after week. Just flller for me. Not saying I can't understand people liking him, but I don't care for him much at the moment.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

what the fuck was up with his eye this week? YUCK!


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

Ryback is actually one of the few bright spots on SD, for me at least. I'm tired of seeing Orton and Sheamus all the time, it's refreshing to have someone like Ryback, the guy is actually athletic for his size and can move really well, he's not a slow fatass like Tensai or Clay.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

JohnTheRevelator said:


> Ryback is actually one of the few bright spots on SD, for me at least. I'm tired of seeing Orton and Sheamus all the time, it's refreshing to have someone like Ryback, *the guy is actually athletic for his size and can move really well*, he's not a slow fatass like Tensai or Clay.


You're basing that off what? His delayed suplex, or the other move he does?

His squashes are somewhat entertaining and he does effectively come across as an intimidating figure. But my inner cynic keeps telling me that this mystic will fade, once his limitations are made apparent when he's in a match that lasts longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

IAmNotAJ said:


> You're basing that off what? His delayed suplex, or the other move he does?


I've seen his matches on NXT as Skip Sheffield, he's really agile for a heavy guy.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

He will never get over like this.

Times have changed, this isnt 1998 anymore. It doesnt work.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

JohnTheRevelator said:


> I've seen his matches on NXT as Skip Sheffield, he's really agile for a heavy guy.


Well, if that's the case, he sure as hell hasn't utilized that agility in his matches as Ryback.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Brye said:


> I don't think that the reason people dislike him is his size. ~___~ Getting a tad ridiculous there, imo.
> 
> I'm willing to give him a chance until the pointn where he has a legitimate match that lasts some time. I just don't care for squash match week after week. Just flller for me. Not saying I can't understand people liking him, but I don't care for him much at the moment.


Look at all the steroid comments and all the posts about him only getting pushed because he's big and yada yada yada. Of course there are some people who dislike him because he's not from the indies and is a big guy. That thing works both ways. Those who only like big guys hate on smaller guys and those who only like smaller guy hate on big guys. There's nothing ridiculous about it all really.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I like him, I just with they would actually DO something with him.

I thought it was going in a good direction as he first started squashing jobbers, and his opponents were starting to get slightly more big and credible but last week he aws back to squashing two jobbers again. They need to put him in a feud, or at least progress his character a bit more. So far all we know is that he's massive and he squashes a lot of people...that's it. They need to give the audience a bit more to grab hold of to start to connect to the guy.

There are SO many squash matches and enhancement matches on Smackdown right now it's frustrating because you want something to move forward. We have Damien Sandow squashes (which arent as bad as they are used to progress his character well), Cesaro squashes, Titus/Young squash matches too. They need to start making a concious efford to do something constructive with Ryback, as squash matches can only get him so far.


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

IAmNotAJ said:


> Well, if that's the case, he sure as hell hasn't utilized that agility in his matches as Ryback.


Watch his match against Barrett from NXT to see what I'm talking about. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar5ThO15niQ


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

RVD probably kicked Ryback in the face causing the blackeye for copying RVD's attire


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=6eXRhK7wrjY#t=21s *Rybacks NEW THEME!!!* What you think oh this. I think it is great!!! :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Ryback is going to be huge*



Trifektah said:


> Goldberg was original at the time. Ryback is a cheap imitation. Everyone knows that. He will never get over. But they will keep jamming him down our throats.
> 
> I'm not saying Skip sucks entirely but the whole gimmick and the way he is booked does suck.


He is already getting over.

See the crowd reactions on SD! Not huge, but he is on the right track.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

i always love a good power wrestler. and if people compare him to goldberg because he is roided up, bald and uses power moves than that's okay. Goldberg was a phenominal power wrestler. he maybe stiff, and couldn't go for an hour but he had brute strength and was very fast.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Needs to fight proper midcarders now. Have him feud with Jack Swagger or something. The jobbers are boring already.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

He needs a proper Feud that's gonna get him some proper PPV minutes and a promo or something. Have him in an angle with Kane and let it last a good month or two.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Look at all the steroid comments and all the posts about him only getting pushed because he's big and yada yada yada. Of course there are some people who dislike him because he's not from the indies and is a big guy. That thing works both ways. Those who only like big guys hate on smaller guys and those who only like smaller guy hate on big guys. There's nothing ridiculous about it all really.


I think it's more of the way things usually go. When a small guy makes it in the WWE, they have to be well above average in the ring but a big guy doesn't even need to know what a ring is. Now Ryback clearly isn't that level of bad by any means but most of the time someone like him debuts I get ready to cringe.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Mojo Stark said:


> Needs to fight proper midcarders now. Have him feud with Jack Swagger or something. The jobbers are boring already.


:lmao Swagger is a jobber not a mid carder.

And Ryback has the best clothesline in the business.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I can't stand the jobbers each week as well. At least feed him someone like Tyson Kidd who gives him a run for his money. The WWE is missing the boat. There are two parts to a build like they are doing with Ryback. The first one they have done, and seem to continue doing. He is just squash match after squash match with a bunch of local jobbers. The other part is introducing actual WWE talent for him to go over on.

At this point this is where the matches are longer, and possibly Ryback is knocked off of his feet, or put in a submission move for the first time since he has been back on telelvision. Small things like this are what starts the second part of his build. You have the commentary like Booker T say things like "Ryback is human afterall". You don't paint him as the "underdog" just yet, but you have the issue becoming apparent that the level of talent has gotten harder.

The squash matches stop, but yet he is still winning. This is where you enter in stars like Yoshi Tatsu, Tyson Kidd, and possibly Heath Slater. After that you take the next step, and throw in Khali, Ezekiel Jackson, and maybe Mason Ryan. At some point it would make sense to make this man Intercontinental Champion so that he could defend it every match on Smackdown, and Raw. Putting the title on the line every night is something a bad ass does. They put it on the line because they know they can't lose it.

His fatal mistake is assuming that he can't lose. You have built this man up to a point where you have to find the right heel to have Ryback put over, and lose his Intercontinental title to. There is only one man worthy of that type of rub right now, and I am going with Dolph Ziggler. He already thinks he is better than what he did last night, and I think he is the perfect heel to defeat Ryback, and win the IC title.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Brye said:


> I think it's more of the way things usually go. When a small guy makes it in the WWE, they have to be well above average in the ring but a big guy doesn't even need to know what a ring is. Now Ryback clearly isn't that level of bad by any means but most of the time someone like him debuts I get ready to cringe.


I have to disagree here, there's just as many untalented small guys as big guys imo, but the small guys generally get less flack because they're not making anybody jealous about their physiques, and don't stand out that much. There's room in wrestling for all styles of wrestling, I love technical wrestlers, highflyers, but I also like the powerwrestlers. It's ridiculous to expect the big guys to do shooting star presses and stuff (unless they're Uhaa Nation or Brock Lesnar), but I also don't expect D Bryan to do body press slams or similar moves. I don't see how throwing guys around is inferior to doing exciting flips or have a grappling galore, as long as you have the ring psychology, the match flow and the storytelling ability it's irrelevant what style you do.

I agree that WWE is known for hiring a lot of untalented big men, but that's not because they aren't there, WWE just looks into bodybuilders without wrestling experience or even interest instead of bodybuilders who are actual wrestlers. I guess that's why they have such a bad reputation, but even those guys can be built up into something if WWE actually pushed them into improving instead of just half-assing it and not caring about becoming a better wrestler.

I mean, how many guys, even highflyers in the WWE can do that:






A guy bigger than Cena, bigger than Sheamus and almost just as big as Batista doing those moves.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

he will keep his undefeated streak, win the ic title later on, then lose it to sandow at mania where he finally loses a match and this also could put him in the main event picture


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> And Ryback has the best clothesline in the business.


A clothesline can look devastating when you don't know how to do one properly.

Someone better pull Ryback aside and tell him to stop hitting people in the neck.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Couch said:


> A clothesline can look devastating when you don't know how to do one properly.
> 
> Someone better pull Ryback aside and tell him to stop hitting people in the neck.


You're meant to hit them in the neck, that's the whole point. It's not meant to be like Orton's when he forearms them in the chest.

Here's a classic Clothesline being performed on Ziggler's dad,


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Ryback's the apple of the WWE's eye right now but with their level of inconsistency in the booking he could easily turn up next week as Cryback. I hope they keep faith with him because he's got a lot of talent.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Brye said:


> I think it's more of the way things usually go. When a small guy makes it in the WWE, they have to be well above average in the ring but a big guy doesn't even need to know what a ring is. Now Ryback clearly isn't that level of bad by any means but most of the time someone like him debuts I get ready to cringe.


See. You cringe because he's big and automatically think the worst. How is that any different from other people cringing when they see smaller guys and automatically forming an opinion on them before they even see the guy do anything in the ring? It isn't. Both camps are exactly the same in their reactions to certain types of wrestler. I don't see the difference and I find it silly that people who mark for smaller guys or whatever get angry when people judge said guys for being small yet they are usually the first people to judge a bigger guy just because he's big. It works both ways and is equally stupid if you ask me.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> You're meant to hit them in the neck, that's the whole point. It's not meant to be like Orton's when he forearms them in the chest.
> 
> Here's a classic Clothesline being performed on Ziggler's dad,


The distinction between lariat and clothesline would better resolve this debate.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Constant bitching about Ryback, yes he is a huge guy, it has to work with some guys, when Mason Ryan debuted, it did not work, mostly because he had boring wrestling skills. Ryback has been impressive since he debuted again, i haven't seen such power moves in a long time, i am amazed he is even allowed to do his clothesline that hard seeing the WWE is not allowing much anymore. Since Christian returned i haven't seen him pulling off one Spear.

But when Ryback comes on, you know someone is gonna get hurt or you gonna see something good, that is a thing you want with a wrestler...

Btw, anyone know why he has that big black and blue eye on Smackdown last week? Like Cole said, if he looks like that, imagine how the guy who did that looks. But than again, i can imagine that off-screen Ryback maybe can be the most nicest guy you can meet.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Xander45 said:


> You're meant to hit them in the neck, that's the whole point. It's not meant to be like Orton's when he forearms them in the chest.
> 
> Here's a classic Clothesline being performed on Ziggler's dad,


I've asked wrestlers what is a move they hate taking. I've had several say they hate being clotheslined in the neck.

Bradshaw did more of a lariat and was well known to try and hit people as hard as possible with it.

A proper clothesline is never to the neck. Why would you intentionally hit someone in one of the weakest and most vital points of the body? Proper clotheslines are done to the upper chest, anyone doing them to the neck is an unsafe worker hence, Ryback.

Orton's clotheslines look bad because he has hypermobile shoulders and has a unique way of doing them.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

I just wish that they filmed the pyros.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> The distinction between lariat and clothesline would better resolve this debate.





Couch said:


> I've asked wrestlers what is a move they hate taking. I've had several say they hate being clotheslined in the neck.
> 
> Bradshaw did more of a lariat and was well known to try and hit people as hard as possible with it.
> 
> ...


Fair points, but I thought Ryback was going for the same "clothesline from hell" lariat that JBL did? I wouldn't say he's an unsafe worker, just a bit stiff sometimes to make him look more like the monster they want him to be.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Am I suppose to be impress with Ryback?*

Am I suppose to be impress with him beating guys who don't even work for the company? Just look at the size differences with all of his opponents. A bigger guy beats a smaller guy. Big deal.  Only people they are fooling are kids and some of them are smart enough to figure out this is stupid.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Am I suppose to be impress with Ryback?*

Dude, he's winning 2-1 handicap matches almost every week, how can you NOT be impressed by his performance? He's been killin' his opponents, too. Beating 2 of the guys he's beating = beating 1 regular roster guy, so it is impressive.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Am I suppose to be impress with Ryback?*

In a kayfabe sense, yes you are. The problem is that the squash matches are doing nothing to really cement my opinion that Ryback is deserving of the push that he's receiving. I get that he is big, what else does he bring to the table? It's coming across as another case of Vince trying to force a big man on the audience because he prefers that physique and that has failed a lot more times than it has worked.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Am I suppose to be impress with Ryback?*

This guy took out Heath Slater and Derrick Bateman, he's for real.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Am I suppose to be impress with Ryback?*

Well I like his power moves and such, also has a good look to him. Just give him a proper feud.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Am I suppose to be impress with Ryback?*

No, you are supposed to be impress*ed* with him. To be honest if it was real one guy that easily destorys two every week would be pretty damn impressive.

Imagine seeing that in UFC or something, obviously it wouldn't be allowed but if it was and a guy just took 2 guys out at once all the time he'd probably become one of the biggest draws in the world.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Am I suppose to be impress with Ryback?*

I swear it's more of a joke than anything else.
They find the wrestlers that least look like actual wrestlers and have the commentators take the piss for the entire match.
The only serious part is Ryback, but then again, who can take him too seriously with his entrance, his need to shout out random cheesy lines and the usually present Goldberg chants when they're not edited out.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Am I suppose to be impress with Ryback?*

Yeah surely the time has come to start feeding him jobbers that are actually under contract. Then maybe a real opponent.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Am I suppose to be impress with Ryback?*

Ryback is losing steam. They need to pull the trigger and throw him into a real feud, he could be big.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Am I suppose to be impress with Ryback?*

I'd be impressed if he picked up two people over 200 pounds.


I don't think he could, I saw him struggle picking up just one of those jobbers a while back.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Am I suppose to be impress with Ryback?*

Yeah, you are supposed to, but you are not. That's kinda how it goes. 

Squashing these itsy bitsy wimps that make Bryan look manly is only fun the first couple times.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I still don't know why I should care about Ryback. Just because he squashes 2 jobbers every week who can barely form a sentence that doesn't make him entertaining.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

The whole thing comes off like its a joke.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I like him but I am hoping for an actual storyline/direction soon.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

I like Ryback. He's a badass who you don't wanna fuck around with. I would love it if he eventually got into an actual storyline with someone.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

He can't go into a storyline because he isn't good enough to beat anybody credible yet, it would hurt the other person more than help Ryback. Just 6 more months of handicapped matches and he might, MIGHT, be ready to go against a real superstar.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

> *an unsafe worker hence, Ryback*.


...What?

He'd be unsafe if he was going for a different move and fucking up, but he's not. He means the move he's going for, it's just a stiff move.

Tonnes of guys used to do the Piledriver, didn't make them unsafe wrestlers, just a risky move.

Overall I like Ryback, I just want to see him in worthwhile angles.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The Redeemer said:


> He can't go into a storyline because he isn't good enough to beat anybody credible yet, it would hurt the other person more than help Ryback. Just 6 more months of handicapped matches and he might, MIGHT, be ready to go against a real superstar.


6 more months? There's no way that people will care after that long if they keep doing squash matches.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Haha, still destroying skinny, no name, local jobbers in handicap matches I see. Quality.

Ryback is an absolute fucking waste of space.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hate him.


At least at this point in time.


They try to make him seem like such an awesome, popular superstar, but he hasn't done anything to personally impress me yet.

He has a great build but his character is just boring to me so far and his matches are nothing to drool over.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fake Ryback crowd sign on the WWE website. Hilarious. How fucking dumb do they think we are?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

LOL, what did the sign actually say?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I like Ryback but they need to stick him against somebody who is actually on the full time roster. it just seems like they are picking guys who are on the local circuit.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Am I suppose to be impress with Ryback?*

Why don't they just give him some mic time perhaps? Then we could actually understand what his gimmick/angle is and we might be more invested into _why_ he seems content destroying jobbers. There needs to be a reason for everything that happens in the WWE, and currently I'm just not seeing a reason as to why a guy as "dominant" as Ryback would be content dealing with jobbers when he could be already moving his way up the card (this is entirely from a kayfabe perspective).

He needs to start feuding with Sandow and soon, it's a perfect fit for a strong opener to Summerslam and could be a great feud for both of them. He's got the size, the ability (his move-set is impressive imo) and decent enough mic skills let us get a glimmer of his character which is the only thing he really needs. He'll just keep getting Goldberg chants otherwise.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

His power moves tonight were nice.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> LOL, what did the sign actually say?


That was what the sign really said but I think he's saying it's obviously a WWE planted sign. ie: "Here kids hold this and you'll get on TV and WWE.com"


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

TKOK! said:


> I like Ryback but they need to stick him against somebody who is actually on the full time roster. it just seems like they are picking guys who are on the local circuit.


...that's why it's funny. It's like a car crash you can laugh at.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I wish they'd just put him in a real match already. The first time he was on it was cool, the second time ok, the third time a nice character was built. But since then I just fast forward when I see his name or picture. His "matches" are almost as boring as Brodus Clay's. Squash matches once in a while, ok, but if that's all the guy does then he's worthless.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Am I suppose to be impress with Ryback?*



Evolution said:


> Why don't they just give him some mic time perhaps? Then we could actually understand what his gimmick/angle is and we might be more invested into _why_ he seems content destroying jobbers. There needs to be a reason for everything that happens in the WWE, and currently I'm just not seeing a reason as to why a guy as "dominant" as Ryback would be content dealing with jobbers when he could be already moving his way up the card (this is entirely from a kayfabe perspective).
> 
> He needs to start feuding with Sandow and soon, it's a perfect fit for a strong opener to Summerslam and could be a great feud for both of them. He's got the size, the ability (his move-set is impressive imo) and decent enough mic skills let us get a glimmer of his character which is the only thing he really needs. He'll just keep getting Goldberg chants otherwise.


I'd rather not see WWE bury Sandow to put over their next failed monster.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Who said anything about Ryback winning? You could easily book a multi-month, balanced feud using the concept of brain vs. braun. Which is why I think it's such a natural fit for this feud to happen.


----------



## immune to fear (May 11, 2012)

I only hope he stops squashing jobbers.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

did anyone else mark when he shouted "2 is greater than 1" on SD? :lol


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I would like to see him move on to actual roster wrestlers really soon, but before that happens I want to see him take on 8 jobbers at once in an 8 on 1 tornado handicap match and go over easily. Just to put him over that one last bit. As for who he should face on the regular roster, I think a short feud with Drew McIntyre, Jinder Mahal, or Tensai could help him. I personally would love to see him go straight after Big Show after Cena and Show run through their current feud.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Therapy said:


> That was what the sign really said but I think he's saying it's obviously a WWE planted sign. ie: "Here kids hold this and you'll get on TV and WWE.com"


Are you sure? Look at the cutting of the fingers holding the sign, looks poorly photoshopped to me.


----------



## BadManDudley (May 9, 2012)

THe Fans have always liked him The lost could work if he ends up winning the mini feud and it could bring in some new small star that they might have in the wings and have him lose by roll up or some luck win 

He needs to stop with jobbers soon and get a feud


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

I'm neutral to Ryback until they actually do something with him. I will say, though, that I appreciate WWE poking a little bit of fun at itself with the squashes. It takes me back to the days of watching Wrestling Challenge and Superstars where almost EVERY match was a squash match. The scrawny kids that Ryback has been destroying are monsters compared to some of the jobbers of the late 80s.

It's especially funny when Cole adds his two cents, "They're just lulling Ryback into a false sense of security."


----------



## EdReed2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Goldberg push: Ryback undefeated streak*

With the Goldberg chants growing and no real direction for his character at the moment do you think it would be wise to move him up at the card as an undefeated monster face ala Bill Goldberg? 

I think the kid is talented. He has that "IT" factor. He might not be a John Cena for this company but he can be a top star. He's got massive size - thats obvious. But he's also an agile guy with a variety of moves, and he's clearly over for a guy who's biggest win to date has came against Heath Slater. He might not be an IWC favorite, but this is clearly a guy you can build around. 

With the existance of Goldberg though should that have some effect on how long he can continue undefeated? I can't see a heel who would benefit or make sense going over Ryback so what would you do with this guy?


----------



## GRIDIRONCPJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Ryback certainly isn't a Goldberg. He's not nearly as athletic (Goldberg played in the NFL, so anyone who denies his athleticism is a fool) and he doesn't come off as charismatic at all. He seems more like a robot than anything, considering he moves like a robot on his way to the ring and his music seems like something C3PO would dance to. Is Ryback really the premier "beast" persona out of the batch of young talent out there? I guess my expectations get a little too high when I watch old Lesnar matches on youtube. 

As far as Ryback building some sort of undefeated streak, it's meaningless in today's WWE. There isn't a deep enough roster, so that's why we're seeing him squash kids the size of people on this forum. It honestly doesn't come off as strong when you're beating up tiny little men (under 200lbs is tiny). Hell, I think any 200lb+ athlete could beat the crap out of a pair of 150lbers. 

I think a fairer comparison would be Ryback vs. Batista, both are fairly weak physically for how played up their strengths are and both aren't really agile.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Every week I get just a little excited about Ryback, and whether he'll actually face a challenge or not, and every week the same damn thing happens. Didn't he debut the Smackdown after wrestlemania or something? Or even before then? And he's STILL doing squashes?

How unimaginative are creative being with him? It's boring. Last Smackdown they announced Ryback was up next before going to commercial and I thought surely, surely he'll be in a proper match because it's gone on long enough but no, just 2 jobbers in the ring after the commercials. Everyone over the age of 5 can predict what will happen next. 

That's another thing: why the hell do whoever writes this stuff think that because there are 2 opponents, the audience somehow think he might not be able to win? HE ALREADY BEAT 2 GUYS AT EXTREME RULES and then went back to 1 on 1. You could put 6 jobbers in there against him and HE WOULD STILL WIN. He has been built up enough. I think 3 or 4 squash matches should be all it takes before putting someone like him in a proper feud. 

He does have some potential but right now, he is the most boring person in the industry. Yeah, the industry. All because of his God awful booking.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

When hes going to start defeating 6 jobbers at the same time?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This was his best squash match to date. The crowd seemed to like him and there were no "Goldberg" chants as far as I remember. I just hope to God they don't go with the "Undefeated Streak" gimmick. Make him help Teddy Long win his respect back or something.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

bet hes going to get into a feud after NWO


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Ryback in line for major push.*



> WWE has big plans in store for Ryback, who has continuously steamrolled enhancement talent since debuting on SmackDown in April.
> 
> SuperLuchas.net reports Vince McMahon has notified creative to script Ryback as dominant as possible in future outings. The WWE Chairman is very high on the SmackDown Superstar as he feels he can be his company's version of Bill Goldberg.


Woot. Excited for what he has in store.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

Meh, I'm not convinced until he gets a real feud. Squashing jobbers accomplishes nothing. He could be a main eventer or a high carder, but he could also be the next Mason Ryan. I wouldn't bet on the latter, but they haven't proven how serious they are about him yet, so I'll take reports like this with a grain of salt. All these reports say Vince is so bloody high on RyBack, and yet he can't get on Raw. Something about that doesn't add up.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

^It just means he'll be squashing mid card guys now as well. Same path as Goldberg really. Then he'll squash upper card guys.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

Not surprised, as Vince believes or believed that this guy is the next Cena.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

I don't see him as Goldberg status, but he can probably reach if not, surpass Rhyno status. Goldberg is a proven beast. Ryback is gonna have to do something intense for me to feel a legit Goldberg vibe out of him. Hell, even Barrett has lifted Henry and Show.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

Not surprised at all. Ryback has the body type that Vince pushes. And it'll be a disaster. He's not going to get over and they are going to feed Ryback countless heels, ruining their momentum, to try to do it. If you think Sheamus' booking is stale, it'll be worse with Ryback.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

_Vince McMahon has notified creative to script Ryback as dominant as possible in future outings *after hearing the Goldberg chants and thinking they were a compliment and not mocking him*. The WWE Chairman is very high on the SmackDown Superstar as he feels he can be his company's version of Bill Goldberg; *a wrestler who was last relevant 8 years ago*_.

Fixed for accuracy..


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*



Therapy said:


> _Vince McMahon has notified creative to script Ryback as dominant as possible in future outings *after hearing the Goldberg chants and thinking they were a compliment and not mocking him*. The WWE Chairman is very high on the SmackDown Superstar as he feels he can be his company's version of Bill Goldberg; *a wrestler who was last revelant 8 years ago*_.
> 
> Fixed for accuracy..


This. Exactly.

I don't think Vince has realized that people are chanting Goldberg because they aren't falling for the Goldberg rip off gimmick. Instead of dialing it back and giving him a new character, they are doing the exact opposite. It completely backwards.


----------



## unknownuser (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

I find what Ryback is doing now to be perfectly acceptable, it's a pretty enjoyable couple of minutes on Smackdown when he comes out and FINISHES THEM, but I do find myself wondering what's going to happen when they have established guys job to them.


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

I question the wisdom of getting behind an obvious steroid user (an injury-prone one, at that) to such a degree, but hey, it's not my company.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

I think he is quite good. Even liked him as Sheffield.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

While I don't tend to believe many dirtsheets, this one is a bit of a 'stating the obvious' kind of thing. As soon as there is a shred of Ryback connecting with the audience he will be launched further up the card.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

How many suspension does he have? One or two?


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Not surprised, as Vince believes or believed that this guy is the next Cena.


Absolutely nothing about Ryback says "next Cena", or even "legit main eventer".

This is going to fail miserably.


----------



## nugoyxi (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

I actually like the guy. I would like him being pushed over many guys in the current WWE honestly lol.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

I like how he's booked due to the adrenaline, but the guy himself is not THAT good compared to Goldberg in the intensity department, he's like 80% there but not more than that. He's not going to stay a Goldberg-ish guy forever though, kinda like Lesnar and Batista, who also found their own niche. I love his ring psychology with him shouting to the crowd, it makes a big difference for me as he makes his moveset look larger than life unlike literally everybody on the roster except Orton with his RKO.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

Please god no not the Goldberg wannabe being pushed to the max


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

WWE needs to give this guy his own character instead of being an obvious Goldberg wannabe. They obviously haven't realized the Goldberg chants during his matches are NOT a good thing.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

This is not gonna work. If WWE is gonna repeat old gimmicks and storylines, why not smart successful ones from the 80s updated for modern times.I'm thinking Jake the Snake/Ultimate Warrior could be interesting if done right. Savage/Liz/Hogan though I guess they are kinda doing that now with AJ/Punk/Bryan...I just think they'll blow it. I've been let down too many times.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Meh, I'm not convinced until he gets a real feud. Squashing jobbers accomplishes nothing. He could be a main eventer or a high carder, but he could also be the next Mason Ryan. I wouldn't bet on the latter, but they haven't proven how serious they are about him yet, so I'll take reports like this with a grain of salt. All these reports say Vince is so bloody high on RyBack, and yet he can't get on Raw. Something about that doesn't add up.


He's squashing them so brilliantly though. I've never seen anyone squash jobers so intensely. The matches are so entertaining that I actually find myself looking forward to Smackdown each week to see what other beastly moves he's gonna pull off. 

I don't want to say WWE won me over, because Skip Sheffield the wrestler won me over. WWE could have Ezekiel Jackson in this role and I wouldn't give a shit, but Ryback is an absolute truck so its entertaining.

And I like Mason Ryan aswell. Don't care what anyone says. He reminds me of Lex Luger and such. Mason Ryan and Dolph Ziggler partnership would be great.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

Yeah Ryback is getting pushed now thats why he is on TV but put him n the ring with a wrestler that knows what they r doing n ring performing he will flop but hey he's on tv so he's a star now right?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*



Tokyo4Life said:


> Yeah Ryback is getting pushed now thats why he is on TV but put him n the ring with a wrestler that knows what they r doing n ring performing he will flop but hey he's on tv so he's a star now right?


That makes no sense. The professionals would know more than these enchancement talent he's facing. So naturally the matches would improve. A good wrestler can make anyone look good. 

Ryback is muscular but that doesn't mean he doesn't know how to work. He's got the best moveset of any power wrestler I ever seen except maybe Brock Lesnar. Every move he does looks painful and they're not generic big man moves either. They're pretty damn unique.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*



Kentonbomb said:


> He's squashing them so brilliantly though. I've never seen anyone squash jobers so intensely. The matches are so entertaining that I actually find myself looking forward to Smackdown each week to see what other beastly moves he's gonna pull off.
> 
> I don't want to say WWE won me over, because Skip Sheffield the wrestler won me over. WWE could have Ezekiel Jackson in this role and I wouldn't give a shit, but Ryback is an absolute truck so its entertaining.
> 
> And I like Mason Ryan aswell. Don't care what anyone says. He reminds me of Lex Luger and such. Mason Ryan and Dolph Ziggler partnership would be great.


I actually agree with this, except for the Mason Ryan comments, I'm not a fan of him at all. Maybe it's because I was a fan of his as Skip Sheffield, but I to find myself looking forward to his matches each week. He's one of the highlights of SmackDown for me each week. His squashes are hilarious, mainly due to how ridiculous the jobbers are, how much force he puts into his moves, and how much intensity he shows. I don't mind Ryback, and I'm not opposed to WWE pushing him far.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*



Loudness said:


> I like how he's booked due to the adrenaline, but the guy himself is not THAT good compared to Goldberg in the intensity department, he's like 80% there but not more than that. He's not going to stay a Goldberg-ish guy forever though, kinda like Lesnar and Batista, who also found their own niche. I love his ring psychology with him shouting to the crowd, it makes a big difference for me as he makes his moveset look larger than life unlike literally everybody on the roster except Orton with his RKO.


As usual, you're right on the money. I don't think we'll find another guy that can match Goldberg's intensity/emotion not to mention how he demanded your attention as soon as you saw him. That said, Ryback is still a guy I'd like to see get a push, he's really entertaining. He needs to use that piggyback-stunner more often though, that is a sick, sick move. Ryback may have a limited moveset to this point but the way he delivers it is what makes it awesome. 

I just wish he stopped with the robot arm entrance and knee-high march before his finisher.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

Shit, really? Thought he might be in the doghouse.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

Ryback is not even close to Goldberg's believable intensity, charisma, presence and athleticism but he's their best new talent to push. He's the only one who can become a real money star. They need to go into second gear with him, give him a program.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

Ryback vs Big Show (if ever he continues to dominate after Cena) Book IT


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*

He'll end up flopping the same way Kozlov did when they tried pushing him. Next year he'll be main eventing Superstars.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Is there a reason why Ryback's jobbers keep getting mic time?*

Are WWE going to pull a swerve on us when someone like Chris Hero debuts and knocks out Ryback and gets the win? This is more of a topic about the jobbers he faces, not neccessarily Ryback so that's why I didn't put it in the discussion thread.

What do you think? Would you like this idea or be against it? Me, I'm indifferent towards it all. I'm a supporter of Ryback and want to see him get a big push, but Chris Hero would get huge momentum behind him if he knocked him out. And I think Hero is more talented, so I dunno.

I think Ryback would be the wrong person to pull this off on because he's probably the best monster wrestler they've had since Brock Lesnar. If it was anyone else, I'd be behind the idea 100% but with WWE, you just don't know.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Is there a reason why Ryback's jobbers keep getting mic time?*

Evaluate talent.

I'm dead-ass fucking serious.

Some of these jobbers have average/good mic skills, which is already better than 70% of the current roster.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

All I know is I'm fucking sick of that guy. Every week it's the same old bullshit. The saddest part is how they try to make it look impressive. I would be more than happy if K.O. Kassius Ohno took him out. But that'S not gonna happen..


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Is there a reason why Ryback's jobbers keep getting mic time?*

They cut heel promos so the crowd will want to see them get beat up by the big goof. No real sense in having a babyface squash machine if he's sqashing people the crowd haven't got even a LITTLE heat towards.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I dunno. Ryback doesn't really make any sense to me at all creatively. The crowds chant "Goldberg" during his matches, and that just kills his momentum because he isn't Goldberg.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Is there a reason why Ryback's jobbers keep getting mic time?*

The same reason Elmer Fudd gets a few lines in before Bugs Bunny rapes him....to make us feel *something* for 'em.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*



Kentonbomb said:


> He's squashing them so brilliantly though. I've never seen anyone squash jobers so intensely. The matches are so entertaining that I actually find myself looking forward to Smackdown each week to see what other beastly moves he's gonna pull off.
> 
> I don't want to say WWE won me over, because Skip Sheffield the wrestler won me over. WWE could have Ezekiel Jackson in this role and I wouldn't give a shit, but Ryback is an absolute truck so its entertaining.


Agreed, I find that I feel the same way about him. I really look forward to seeing him destroy guys because he does it so convincingly and dominantly. I see no reason why they can't push him hard like this, especially if they are planning on keeping Big Show heel for a while. If you build Ryback up to a feud to eventually face off against Show, and beat him...that'd put him over quite nicely. 
:jordan2


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

good this guy deserves it and i can see him being either your #1 or #2 guy no doubt about it
the squash matches are probablly gonna stop after NWO and he'll get into a feud with a returning marc henry or maybe somebody else but i think eventually they should make him go over big show


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

This whole squash setup where the music kicks in during a promo is definitely leading to something. Some midcard heel will be cutting a promo one night about how he's unstoppable, etc and when Ryback's music kicks in everyone will mark the fuck out. They're training the crowd with repetition.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*



Rock316AE said:


> Ryback is not even close to Goldberg's believable intensity, charisma, presence and athleticism but he's their best new talent to push. He's the only one who can become a real money star. They need to go into second gear with him, give him a program.


True, they need to pull the trigger at some point, put him to the test. Book him nicely.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

-- WWE has big plans in store for Ryback, who has continuously steamrolled enhancement talent since debuting on SmackDown in April. SuperLuchas.net reports Vince McMahon has notified creative to script Ryback as dominant as possible in future outings. The WWE Chairman is very high on the SmackDown Superstar as he feels he can be his company’s version of Bill Goldberg.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Ryback on Raw whooo movin on up...I was actually watching with some casuals for a change and they seem really impressed :lmao all i could do is unk2


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Why does WWE always go into overkill mode while pushing these new characters? We get that he can squash two people at a time. He's been doing it for a while now. Get him into a legit feud and let him go over if you want to establish him as a big time guy.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Pretty soon we will be getting 3 on 1 and 4 on 1 handicap matches.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

This guy is lame.

Even casuals won't be impressed with him squashing guys who are twice lower than his size.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Twice lower? Just say half his size.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Ryback in line for major push.*



Bob the Jobber said:


> As usual, you're right on the money. I don't think we'll find another guy that can match Goldberg's intensity/emotion not to mention how he demanded your attention as soon as you saw him. That said, Ryback is still a guy I'd like to see get a push, he's really entertaining. He needs to use that piggyback-stunner more often though, that is a sick, sick move. Ryback may have a limited moveset to this point but the way he delivers it is what makes it awesome.
> 
> I just wish he stopped with the robot arm entrance and knee-high march before his finisher.


I think an exciting moveset is more important than a big moveset personally. I expect him to do more than what we've seen on PPV during longer matches, but the deal about squashing is to promote your trademark moves, which are pretty nice imo, although his finisher could be something more impressive. The backpack stunner is a far better move and more suited as a finisher, great fun to see it.

And yeah, I think the guy is having a bit of a burden with the Goldberg comparision, he's probably the better wrestler as Goldberg was anything but great, but people aren't comparing their actual talents at all (where Ryback owns Goldberg), but the total package which is a strange case as Goldberg still seems to be more entertaining despite beeing worse if that makes sense (which it normally wouldn't). The intensity of Goldberg was kinda insane, even the guys who disliked him popped during his entrance and his matches, and started hating again AFTER he was done, a very paradox kind of wrestler. Very charismatic guy, but beeing just 80% as good as Goldberg in that department is still FAR above average compared to guys like Ezekiel Jackson and Mason Ryan.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldberg had an unbelievable presence. Undertaker levels.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

^Absolutely, probably the most intense powerguy ever, at least I can't think of another one immediately.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

They aren't making him to be a Goldberg. Goldberg was all about the undefeated streak. There are thousands of wrestlers who've started their career squashing jobbers. If anything, Brodus Clay is closer to Goldberg. He's still undefeated and they've even mentioned that and the exact number.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

I think they need to start giving Ryback some proper opponents now. I'd keep him as a Goldberg style wrecking machine but I'd start feeding him better quality opponents; Jack Swagger should be first (just because I want to see him get totally obliterated); then I'd like to see him against The Miz. I reckon he'll end up being beaten by some breakthrough jobber - it would be a great start for somebody to get a 123 Kid style sneaky win over Ryback.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Lets not forget about Cesaro, and Sandow as well. Those two are also undefeated, and should remain so for a while. I like the idea that the WWE would toy with having multiple undefeated talents. That way it creates a who is going to beat who atmosphere amongst the lower to mid cards. Keeping to just one undefeated star like in Bill Goldberg's case where it was just him. Right now the WWE could easily have these new guys come in, and each go on simple streaks of their own. I think it adds more dimension to their character.


----------



## wizard887 (Apr 7, 2012)

I can't decide if I like him or not, I was quite impressed with him at first and thought there was something about him that could be special. The last couple of weeks though he's starting to annoy me with his mannerisms and I can really see him going stale quickly.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Just gonna throw this gif out there. Beastly


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

As much as I hate squash matches I can't help but watch Ryback every week. If Vince's plan is to get people that normally don't enjoy one-dimensional big men to get on board with them by pushing them down our throats it might be starting to work and I'm the first sheep.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

I liked him at the start, had a stale couple weeks for me, but back into him again. What I would like to see happen with him:

Him and Brodus, keep their streaks until one of the big 4, preferably one of the later one's. They put the 2 in a streak vs streak match. Clay goes heel and gets DQ'd and gives Ryback the win, but doesn't lose. Not good enough for Ryback so they set it up to finish it at WM.

Sets us up Clay as the monster heel, and gets Ryback as the face which right now we really don't know wtf he is besides a badass squasher.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

wwecruz said:


> Pretty soon we will be getting 3 on 1 and 4 on 1 handicap matches.


I want to see that, then 5 on 1, then 6. Somebody was talking about 8. Feed him MORE!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Jobberwacky said:


> I want to see that, then 5 on 1, then 6. Somebody was talking about 8. Feed him MORE!


I was thinking about 8 opponents today as well. Was he involved in that match where Kane took on all of the NXT guys? It would be pretty cool to see the tables turned where Ryback is the monster only instead of it ending in a DQ he runs through the whole lot.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

Ryback's so seemingly unstoppable at this point, I'm left with little doubt that Hornswoggle will be ending his streak soon. Bookmark this page and sing my praises when I'm right.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I like Ryback! I just hope he experiments more when he faces these jobbers. When he 1st did his finisher on those tag team jobbers a while ago, It looks really unplanned and It looked like he just improved and just thought of that in his head. That's what I think he should keep doing, and I pray he doesn't do the double tag team lifting more than once.. He did it again on RAW and it didn't impress me. 'Cause we saw this like a week or two before that, So it's like.. Why try to pull it off again? But yeah, I like him! I pray he doesn't get beaten by talents that are getting pushed because then he'll be in the same club as Mason Ryan and others and just be looked at as a generic big guy. I know that he can be more than that. I also hope they get the crowd into it when he says "FEED! ME! MORE!".

But to end this post, I love the Ryback gimmick and I hope he keeps it up.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Twice lower? Just say half his size.


:lmao

I sincerely don't see why they can't simply continue on this course with him. Throughout the entire summer, he should eat alive undercarders, be put in 4-on-1 handicap matches involving true jobbers, maybe even 8-on-1 as was suggested on the previous page of this thread. Just keep building him up with the jobbers and undercarders like Heath Slater and people are going to keep responding to him, more and more.

By September, they can start to finally let him slowly penetrate the genuine midcard, or whatever constitutes a reasonable facsimile of same. 

General Ryback timeline should be something like:

April-August: Destroying Jobberville----September-January: Climbing Through Midcard----In Royal Rumble match, he and Big Show eliminate one another----February-April: Feud with Big Show culminates with Ryback going over Show at Wrestlemania XXIX----April/May: Wins United States Championship----June-October: Dominate Entire Midcard Wit Da Greatest of Ease---Survivor Series 2013: Drops United States Championship to Cheating Heel, Kills Cheating Heel Afterward----December 2013-January 2014: Build-up Toward Royal Rumble 2014----Wins Royal Rumble 2014----Challenges Heel World Champion at Wrestlemania 30, Goes Over and Becomes World Champion

Nah, makes way too much sense. There will have to be some kind of big losing streak somewhere in the middle of all of that and a couple of Money in the Bank cash-ins and some colossal long-term loss for a short-term fix.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

adrian_zombo said:


> Just gonna throw this gif out there. Beastly


I loved that when I saw it this week on Raw. He shows such promise, I just hope he lives up to it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Any mid-cards or under cards that he hasn't faced yet? I'd like to see him squash Hunico or Jinder Mahal.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Just an fyi - this thread will be closed when he stops crushing jobbers in the same fashion and goes on to a different "chapter" of his career. At the moment its obviously the same stuff every week (I don't mean that in a bad way, let it be known) so its best to have a general thread for him, but when it changes and he begins to face bigger names he'll be treated as the rest of the roster and won't have to be contained in just the one thread. (Y)


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother (Jun 1, 2011)

Wake me up when he beats... nay, even _FACES_ someone credible.


----------



## cobblepot456 (Apr 3, 2012)

Just have him appear in the middle of a main event match and flatten everyone in the ring, Brock Lesnar debut style.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Ziggler is next.

Imagine that selling :mark:


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope Orton's suspension really forces the WWE's hand to push this guy. The best thing is when the Goldberg chants start and then he pulls off a sick power move and the crowd stops immediately. :lol




Evolution said:


> Ziggler is next.
> 
> Imagine that selling :mark:


I hope the crowd knows how to catch a body surfer.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ryback apprentely got that black eye from hitting himself in the eye with a cattle bell weight lol


----------



## raw_is_ward (Apr 2, 2012)

*Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Ryback is quickly going to become the new face of the company. Ryback is built up more and more this year, at Wrestlemania Cena turn heel. The following Wrestlemania Ryback becomes champion after beating the 'unstoppable' heel cena. Ryback is the new face of WWE in 2014.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*



raw_is_ward said:


> Ryback is quickly going to become the new face of the company. Ryback is built up more and more this year, at Wrestlemania Cena turn heel. The following Wrestlemania Ryback becomes champion after beating the 'unstoppable' heel cena. Ryback is the new face of WWE in 2014.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ryback apprentely got that black eye from hitting himself in the eye with a cattle bell weight lol


It was a made up story by Bryan and Cody.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

RyBack will flop like Orton did if they push him that far. He just isn't good enough. The Goldberg knockoff act isn't gonna make him big enough, and if that can't do it, he's not gonna do it if he's just like everybody else. He's just a big guy, nothing more, there's plenty of big guys that can do what he's doing. He's not special and certainly not face of the WWE material.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*



Smoogle said:


>


:lol sums it up pretty good

Its puff puff pass OP


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

One day Ryback is gonna fuck with the wrong local athlete, and his world is gonna come crashing down.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Where was Ryback when Big Show was smashing heads on Smackdown? This is exactly why I can't understand the booking behind Ryback, Cena, and Big Show. Granted Tensai didn't turn out as impressive as who knows who thought, but throwing Big Show just didn't make sense. Ryback's first real PPV match vs The Big Show would have been gold. Big Show going through everyone, and same is said for Ryback. Hell, I would have built this shit all the way up to Summer Slam. That would explain why Big Show would be picking a fight for Cena outside of it being a reason to why he got his job.

Basically, the Cena PPV match now has purpose. Big Show is trying to prove to Ryback that he doesn't want any part of Big Show because after Ryback, and the world see's what Show does to Cena everyone will respect him. We know that this Cena vs Big Show is just a "filler feud", but it can still have purpose. Big Show coming out with a win is only to make Ryback look more dominant once he goes over Big Show at Summer Slam. Cena losing presents yet another reason for the IWC to think he is going to turn heel. Cena losing at this point creatively isn't going to harm him. Does losing to the largest athlete in the world really take away credibility?

Now with Ryback he gets his "filler feud" with Lord Tensai. Why? Simple, if Tensai was booked to lose at some point then why not let it be at a PPV a month before Summer Slam vs Ryback, and not live on Raw vs John Cena whom he has already beaten? If it were that Tensai didn't already lose his match with Cena this could have been a great creative scenario for all 4 men involved. The story told would be that Ryback would end up defeating Tensai, in which would be Tensai first loss, and Ryback's continuing undefeated streak. Ryback goes on to defeat Big Show, and that gives victories to two men whom could have been just recently booked with success over Cena. However, that was ruined once Tensai had to job out to Cena this past Raw just to get to Cole.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Probably not the face of the company. Actually most definitely not, imo. But he is the future.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

they should make Stan Stansky the face of the WWE turn Ryback heel and have them wrestle at Mania lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Doubt it. I like Ryback, but he's upper midcard at best right now. And Cena's never turning heel, so you can forget about that.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Mason Ryan is better than fucking Ryback. The day Ryback become the 'face' of the company, is the day I genuinely stop watching WWE for good.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

I want whatever drugs the OP is on..


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

People seem to be getting into the 'feed me more' and 'finish him' chants. Good news for Ryback (Y)


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

1. Ryback has been squashing 9stone 5ft unknown jobbers for a few months now.
2. I hardly doubt with the characteristics of Ryback he is going to be a face so soon it makes no sense, the only reason they didnt have Brodus stay heel was because they knew Ryback was coming through.
3.2014 whose to say Cena will still be a full timer in 2014.
4. Ryback needs to feud with Sheamus before hes gets anywhere near WWE title level.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Ryback into the ME, especially without any character development is going to backfire just as much as this guys jump:


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Also Ryback would be a hell of a lot more intimidating if his entrance music was the song "Flood" by Tool. Listen to that song, and tell me it doesn't fit his character perfectly. It's easily the type of song that could give him that final mark of the edge that he needs. Perfect song for the perfect character. It's mean, nasty, and best of all it's by a real band.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

I think Ryback is awesome been a fan of his since his nexus days but he needs time to work on his ring work and also he needs to build himself up by now beating upper midcard's like Rhodes and Ziggler have a dominated IC title run for about 6 months before he drops the belt to Sandow and then move on and face off with whoever the World champion is come rumble time.


----------



## dizzymizzlizziac (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

I don't really see anything of the sort happening. One, Cena's is nehehver turning heel, so you can forget all about that. Two, what the flippidy fuck has Ryback accomplished? He's beaten down some puny guys with no real competition at all - and that's pretty much it. If anything he looks awfully weak and his whole 'feed me more' Goldberg meets RVD routine is more pathetic than anything else. Can't see a future for him at all in the WWE - not as a middle card, and certainly not as a face - if they don't change this dumb-ass route they put him on.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

I've never been one of those

"I'll stop watching WWE" guys

But if that terrible roided up montrosity aka Ryback becomes world champ. I'll take a break for a few months.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

if he is going to be face of the company he needs to stop looking like his laying a big brown boat in every match :ryback


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

FACE of the WWE.....


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Ryback isn't even close to being the #1 face of the company. Did you hear his Raw debut this week? He got absolutely no reaction from the crowd. He's being pushed much faster than he should and it's going to backfire.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

new Goldberg my ass.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Please OP. Ryback will be a upper mid carder at best if he's lucky.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

If Ryback becomes the face of the WWE they wont even be able to sell out high school gyms.


----------



## ted316 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Soon roidberg will be used by Johnny Ace or whoever is manager at the time to try and stop Cena and will be beaten by the 5 moves of doom (does he really have that many moves these days?). Then he'll go back to the bridge he should be living under where he can carry out his roidhead oliver twist constantly asking for more food.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Pff... Nobody gives a fuck about Roidback except for those smarks chanting goldberg. He's boring as fuck. Mason ryan and zeke are better than this guy by a long shot. Why the fuck wwe has to give us another talentless hack instead of focusing on the garbage shows they're giving us.


----------



## dxpwnu (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

I look at most of these reply's and really laugh at how pathetic the IWC is these days. If you would have told me awhile back that John Cena would be the face of the WWE one day, i would have laughed right in your face. Anything is possible people, stop being so small minded.I remember when Brock Lesnar use to get the Goldberg Chants And i thought to myself " He's just another Goldberg ripoff with your typical big guy moveset", but look where he ended up at, don't be so quickly to judge.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*



dxpwnu said:


> I look at most of these reply's and really laugh at how pathetic the IWC is these days. If you would have told me awhile back that John Cena would be the face of the WWE one day, i would have laughed right in your face. Anything is possible people, stop being so small minded.I remember when Brock Lesnar use to get the Goldberg Chants And i thought to myself " He's just another Goldberg ripoff with your typical big guy moveset", but look where he ended up at, don't be so quickly to judge.


But Roidback is no Lesnar. Lesnar screamed main event all over him plus he was 21 and Roidback is like 30 something? I believe. And Lesnar actually look like serious threat unlike Roidback who looks like he's always constipated taking a shit.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Ryback is just being pushed for Cena, cause he didn't beat goldberg. So what else but create a new one and feed him to super cena! to legitimize his legacy


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Ryback as the New Face?....I'm pretty sold to this character it's fun and weird at the same time, but if he's going to be representing what the WWE is..well that character he has wouldn't even cut it.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Ryback sucks. Hate to burst your bubble. Just another Goldberg wannabe.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Dirtsheets reporting Ryback to lose his next match against "local athletes" :side:


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Hahaha Good one


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Ryback is a great power wrestler. Probably the best in the company. The idea of Zeke Jackson or Mason Ryan being better than Skip Sheffield is laughable.

Ryback being the face of the company is unlikely. The crowd is too savvy, so monster pushes tend to backfire. As a matter of fact, it's really only a matter of time before the smark-centric audiences boo the hell out of him and that's unfortunate.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

I hate Ryback hes just a goldberg wannabe


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*



NathWFC said:


> Mason Ryan is better than fucking Ryback. The day Ryback become the 'face' of the company, is the day I genuinely stop watching WWE for good.


This times a million. Ryback fucking sucks.


----------



## dxpwnu (Apr 2, 2012)

You people are funny, the things being said about Ryback were the same things being said about Brock Lesnar. How ironic.

Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*



dxpwnu said:


> You people are funny, the things being said about Ryback were the same things being said about Brock Lesnar. How ironic.
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using VerticalSports.Com App


Lesnar made an immediate impact. Ryback has been around for 6 and 1/2 years now and has finally reached that pinnacle of excellence of squashing jobbers. Maybe in another 6 years he can rise above hate and get a match with Alex Riley..


----------



## dxpwnu (Apr 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I hate Ryback hes just a goldberg wannabe


WOW, you just said something new that has never been said before, you're smart.



Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## dxpwnu (Apr 2, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Lesnar made an immediate impact. Ryback has been around for 6 and 1/2 years now and has finally reached that pinnacle of excellence of squashing jobbers. Maybe in another 6 years he can rise above hate and get a match with Alex Riley..


That is true, paul heyman also helped him.



Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Um, no.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Ryback is so much better than Mason Ryan or Jackson it's not even funny. This past Raw, Ryback got a reaction and from the crowd reports, people like "feed me more". Ryback could be the next Lesnar, Batista, etc.

His squashes are pretty damn entertaining too especially compared to the shit shows we received lately.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

I enjoy watching his matches and that's all that matters for me.


----------



## Mr Muscles (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

i like wrestling


----------



## DevinB333 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

How is having him sqash local jobbers pushing him too fast? I think he should be to the lower midcard guys by now. I find his matches entertaining because he's making simple moves look devastating (clothes line). On the subject of being the new face if Cena turns heel: Not likely, but anything can happen.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

If WWE had one ounce of courage, they'd pull the ultimate swerve and have one of the pencil-neck jobbers actually beat Ryback. Talk about something that would flip everything on its end...


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Feed Me More will become the new You Cant See Me. I can see it now!


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

I think he's better than Zeke and Mason Ryan, but that's not saying much. It's way too early to say he'll be a main eventer let alone face of the company. There's lots of things he has to do before he should even get a midcard title shot like have a legitimate match not squash, face an opponent with some semblance of talent, cut a promo, and have some kind of feud. I've seen people already saying he's gonna be the face of the company before he's even done any of those basic things, this is why WWE always tries to push people right away because they think the same way sometimes and it rarely works out. Just give him some time before having these lofty expectations!


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

He hasn't even cut a fucking promo. How does that make him the face of the company?


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Kill me before that happens. Ryback? are you freaking kidding me?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Ryback is going to lose to the next Santino. He's going to face some FCW guy who they're about to bring up and lose, putting the FCW guy over immediately for his first match as an underdog wrestler.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Can we at least see something besides squash matches before we make insane assumptions/predictions?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Yea I dont mind that happening.. atleast the guy has intensity unlike Cena.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Ryback is going to be a big money star, I can see it. If they can get Flair to be his manager and cut his promos, would be even bigger.


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*



NathWFC said:


> Mason Ryan is better than fucking Ryback. The day Ryback become the 'face' of the company, is the day I genuinely stop watching WWE for good.


A thousand times no.

You could attempt to write a tome trying to justify that statement and your body would explode through a million multiple falsegasms.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Very unlikely. Ryback just issn't good. He was in developmental for 8 years I think. We was on the TE with the Miz, and did NOTHING until now. And he only beats up jobbers nobody know or care about.


----------



## davisxp (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Maybe he will be a main eventer,but definetly not the dface of the company.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

It's waaaaay too early to tell if Ryback is going to amount to anything, let alone the face of the company. Can't we ever just let somebody develop before pinning them with the label of bust or future champ within a few months of their debut?


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Plus Ryback is on SD, this is the RAW section...


----------



## Jamil (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

'Wrestling' jobbers and looking impressive quite frankly isn't worth becoming the new face of the WWE. He'll flop, sooner or later.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

A no talent body builder being the new face of the WWE? Happened before I am sure it will happen again.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

ryback will be released before the end of 2013.

he's another one of the monster pushes that will fail.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

*Who ? Is this a joke ?*


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

I can't see it but it's not impossible.

I love Ryback. I'm hoping he gets put up against some better known wrestlers but I'm enjoying the jobber squashing. It's fun to watch. I'm wondering if he can get three on his back for his running whatever it's called.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

lol Ryback. I think the Kettle Bell that burried him has more chance of becoming the face of the wwe.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

I'd rather Ryberg than Shame us.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*



YESYESYES said:


> I'd rather Ryberg than *Shame us.*


Stop with the crappy nicknames.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

they finally found another GOLDBERG!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Would be funny when the people bagging Ryback now mark out over him this time next year. I like him. He has a.. quality.


----------



## DomoDaDude (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Ryback's cool, the best powerhouse we've gotten since 2002 Brock but no, he will not be the face of the WWE. Unless he becomes super over and is able to perform consistently on a Main event level.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

I like Ryback don't get me wrong, best "power" face (in-ring wise) on the roster right now. WAY to early to say where his career will end up, and I just don't see "face of the company" for him. Not saying he can get himself into a nice spot on the upper-card at some point, just not "face of the company"


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Probably not the face of the company. Actually most definitely not, imo. But he is the future.


Your sig pics give me boner everytime


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*



DaMenace88 said:


> Ryback's cool, the best powerhouse we've gotten since 2002 Brock but no, he will not be the face of the WWE. Unless he becomes super over and is able to perform consistently on a Main event level.


This is possible though. They obviously saw something in him to repackage and redebut him as a completely different character. I find it hilarious when he is demolishing local competitors but I agree with whoever said that he needs a relelvant match. Maybe against tensai? or Big Show?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Ah crap, wrong thread..


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

I can't see him becoming the face of WWE on a John Cena level however i actually enjoy his squash matches alot. I think he'll have a good run but not to main event level.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

let him squash cena


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Lets hope so lol, anything is better than Cena as WWE/World champ.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

i think he will be especially with his look,presence and especially since vince is very high on him


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

I don't really think this could happen


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*



Trifektah said:


> This times a million. Ryback fucking sucks.


Million times indeed. Mason Ryan is better than anybody.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

He'll probably be fired for wellness violations, before he even gets a chance to be the face of the company. I do want him to destroy Sheamus though - won't happen obviously, due to Vince's boner for paleface, but I'd love to see it. On another note, the jobber promos beforehand are the best part of Ryback's matches.



Rock316AE said:


> *Ryback is going to be a big money star, I can see it.* If they can get Flair to be his manager and cut his promos, would be even bigger.


Yeah...


> Ryback’s debut on Raw in the handicap match lost 298,000 viewers.


Big money star indeed. Although it stands to reason you'd get behind him.


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

*How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*

Seeing as how he was on RAW this past Monday, it's a safe bet that he'll be on more. Probably again next Monday. He's a lot more entertaining compared to Brodus. Is this how Goldberg started out by destroying these people nobody heard about? I didn't watch back then.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*

He already faced one didn't he? After Damien Sandow refused to face Derrick Bateman..


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*

i would like to see him have a feud with sandow, it would be great sandow taunting him every week saying he is not worthy then they can face each other in a paper view in a DQ match. BTW i am a ryback and sandow mark.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*

it's gotta be soon. People will start losing interest. Just start putting NXT jobbers against him at least, JTG, Slater etc


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*

He's beeten Bateman and Slater aready. He will probably move back to that once he is done with the handicap matches.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*

Goldberg was 173-0, so once he gets over 160 squashes, he might squash a couple from the roster.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

He beat Camacho at The Over Limit.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*

They are going to bring back all the jobbers from the past few months and make a 12 on 1 handicap match. FEED HIM M0ARZ!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*

You mean Over The Limit?

I didn't really know what to think of Ryback before, but I'll admit that he's fun to watch. Who doesn't love watching someone bulldoze through some local jobber and treat them like a crash test dummy? I think it's a little one dimensional to try and do in 2012, because this isn't 1998 and Ryback isn't Goldberg, despite what the smarks in each city chant.

I think he's catching up to Brodus Clay as far as having a gimmick or certain 'it' factor that's managed to click with the audience. What WWE needs to have is some kind of plan moving forward with him. IS he the next Goldberg, or will he fall into being the next Umaga?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*

Its only a matter of time before he moves onto the big leagues. Ryback is so overrated though hes just a goldberg wannabe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*

He's already beaten some members of the roster. I want him to face somebody who actually WINS for once. Nobody is gonna buy this guy as a serious threat if he never beats a real star.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*

I want to see him wrestle longer than a couple minutes. Curious to see if he can keep up the intensity or if he is gassed after 5 minutes like Sheamus is. I still think he'll never be much more than a midcarder


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*

The problem with Ryback is that if he started facing jobbers, it wouldn't do much to advance his booking. He'd just go from local jobbers to WWE jobbers. The audience is used to that by now.

He needs to start with lower level midcard heels but anyone who faces him in a feud is going to lose and won't gain any momentum from it. So it has to be someone that the audience knows but will be cool with seeing them lose repeatedly. The best fit for that role is Otunga or Swagger.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its only a matter of time before he moves onto the big leagues. Ryback is so overrated though hes just a goldberg wannabe


I've already seen Ryback (as Skip) put on better matches than anything I saw Goldberg do, so I'm not worried about Ryback's ability in the ring. I can't say I'm in love with the gimmick (since it's paper thin right now), but his ring work won't be the problem.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*



Tobyx said:


> it's gotta be soon. People will start losing interest. Just start putting NXT jobbers against him at least, JTG, Slater etc


Like that's an improvement. They're effectively at the same level as local jobbers outside of better physiques. If anything, Ryback squashing local jobbers is more entertaining than him crushing NXT jobbers if only for the huge contrast in size and look and the slight comedic aspect of it.

That being said, he ought to move onto a program with Otunga or Swagger.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its only a matter of time before he moves onto the big leagues. Ryback is so overrated though hes just a goldberg wannabe


I think it's unfair to say that right now. Wait till we see him in a feud and hear what he's like on microphone first


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

LOL @ the idiots who think Ryback is not going to be a maineventer just because they don't like him.
He will be a multiple time WWE & World Champ. I predict he will win the Royal Rumble and at Wrestlemania will go clean over a top guy like Orton, CM Punk or maybe even Cena for the title. Similar how Brock went over the Rock at Summerslam.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*

The Wellness Policy will be first opponent Ryback cannot defeat


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*

He'd be nothin in this business today if Barry Stevens hadn't so selflessly put him over all those weeks ago, hopefully once they get to 289-0 or whatever they'll have Stevens return and deservedly get his win back to break the streak.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*



Barnabyjones said:


> The Wellness Policy will be first opponent Ryback cannot defeat


Just because Orton put Wellness Policy over clean twice, doesn't mean it'll get booked that way against Ryback.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*



Dice Darwin said:


> Just because Orton put Wellness Policy over clean twice, doesn't mean it'll get booked that way against Ryback.




:dwayne thats the best one liner ive read in quite some time!, repp'd


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*

Just feed Tensai to him.


----------



## Wintex (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*

Tensai is the new cheeseburger


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*

Im tired of seeing him squash these pencil neck geeks week in and week out. Also if Ryback didnt talk I would like him alot more.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: How long before Ryback faces people on the roster?*



HankHill_85 said:


> You mean Over The Limit?
> 
> I didn't really know what to think of Ryback before, but I'll admit that he's fun to watch. Who doesn't love watching someone bulldoze through some local jobber and treat them like a crash test dummy? I think it's a little one dimensional to try and do in 2012, because this isn't 1998 and Ryback isn't Goldberg, despite what the smarks in each city chant.
> 
> I think he's catching up to Brodus Clay as far as having a gimmick or certain 'it' factor that's managed to click with the audience. What WWE needs to have is some kind of plan moving forward with him. IS he the next Goldberg, or will he fall into being the next Umaga?


It was a joke referring to Big Johnny's botch when he announced himself as Cena's opponent. 

Watch at :51


----------



## b20 (Oct 5, 2010)

WWE is getting boring! Ryback???They are trying to create a new Goldberg with this NXT loser who hasn't beat any real superstar!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Give him a few weeks and Ryback will start facing the roster.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ryback sucks.

Golberg rip off in RVD rip off attire with a named ripped off from a STEVEN SEAGAL character.


----------



## Quentin Zagar (May 5, 2005)

Comeon he maybe facing jobbers but I like watching it he looks fucking impressive and seems to be a beast in the ring, I just hope it stays that way when he faces real opponents


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

quentinz said:


> Comeon he maybe facing jobbers but I like watching it he looks fucking impressive and seems to be a beast in the ring, I just hope it stays that way when he faces real opponents


It's the same thing......every........single..........time. It's tedious. Boring. Predictable. 

And they stole his name from a fucking Steven Seagal character!!!










That is so fucking lame and I can't even put it into words.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> Ryback sucks.
> 
> Golberg rip off in RVD rip off attire with a named ripped off from a STEVEN SEAGAL character.


Stop f*cking saying his attire is a ripoff from RVD -_-


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I think they've been doing the smart thing with getting him over based on his strength and intensity alone. We've seen what happens when they try and quick push guys to the upper mid card or top of the card without giving the crowd time to establish any background or familiarity, and the fans just...don't care. Del Rio, Sheamus (at first) – perfect examples. They aren't rushing Ryback's push and letting him get over by dominating small talent and showing off his power – but more importantly forming the question in the fans minds, “what would happen if this guy went against a Big Show, a Del Rio, an Orton a Punk or even a Cena".

Utilizing jobbers or no names like Heath Slater continues to reaffirm what Ryback’s routine is, to familiarize the fans to his character – everything from his entrance, to his trademark sayings or actions and even his signature moves. This way, when he moves up the card, people know what to look for, and in turn know what to get excited about.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Could the poll options not be so black and white? He has potential and I do find him exciting/interesting/impressive more often than not.


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

I like Ryback but Mason Ryan got more crowd reaction and is much quicker in the ring.He plays the face a lot better.Has more power and a better look.Besides Mason is constantly doing better in the ring even if it is by a little bit.He knows where his flaws are.Even then I don't see either as the face of the company.I see A-RY is the next John Cena type big face with Mason Ryan playing the Batista or #2 face role.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

NoLeafClover said:


> I think they've been doing the smart thing with getting him over based on his strength and intensity alone. We've seen what happens when they try and quick push guys to the upper mid card or top of the card without giving the crowd time to establish any background or familiarity, and the fans just...don't care. Del Rio, Sheamus (at first) – perfect examples. They aren't rushing Ryback's push and letting him get over by dominating small talent and showing off his power – but more importantly forming the question in the fans minds, “what would happen if this guy went against a Big Show, a Del Rio, an Orton a Punk or even a Cena".
> 
> Utilizing jobbers or no names like Heath Slater continues to reaffirm what Ryback’s routine is, to familiarize the fans to his character – everything from his entrance, to his trademark sayings or actions and even his signature moves. This way, when he moves up the card, people know what to look for, and in turn know what to get excited about.


It doesn't even need to be an uppercard push or even putting him in a midcard feud outright. It can be something small like him being inserted in a lower midcard 6 man tag team as a surprise partner for the faces. Or some lower midcard heel like Swagger or Otunga deciding they wan to knock him off, getting their asses handed to them, and delibrately getting themselves counted out, scurrying to the back with their tale between their legs, making Ryback look strong while leaving the door open for a feud. WWE can intersperce squash matches inbetween these more noteworthy events until they're fully ready to put Ryback in geniune feuds/storylines. How about teasing his fans a little bit, don't rush the guy but don't keep everyone starving.


Note that this isn't me being some critic deriding the WWE like most of us on here usually are, I'm geniunely interested as a fan to see the progression of Ryback. He's probably the only guy in the WWE with legitimately solid booking behind him. I just want them to wet my appetite _just a bit_. You ought to agree with me here.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*



Smoogle said:


>


:lmao best thing I've seen all week.

Oh yeah and cena will not be turning heel. Deal with it. Move on.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Give him a few weeks and Ryback will start facing the roster.


Yeah, I'll bet that's what people said when he started doing this...


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, I'll bet that's what people said when he started doing this...


Go drink your haterade 

Ryback is awesome.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*



true rebel said:


> I like Ryback but Mason Ryan got more crowd reaction and is much quicker in the ring.He plays the face a lot better.Has more power and a better look.Besides Mason is constantly doing better in the ring even if it is by a little bit.He knows where his flaws are.Even then I don't see either as the face of the company.I see A-RY is the next John Cena type big face with Mason Ryan playing the Batista or #2 face role.


The thing with Mason is it's a train wreck once he speaks so I don't see him getting anywhere.
Here's an example of his speaking ability...


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*



VoiceOfTheVoiceles said:


> The thing with Mason is it's a train wreck once he speaks so I don't see him getting anywhere.
> Here's an example of his speaking ability...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu2wfMvsnlI
I don't see anything wrong with this promo.Sure it's a generic heel promo but then again we see worse then this on TV all the time.I think he pretty much expanded as much as he could on that topic.
EDIT:I meant the one on my link.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Go drink your haterade
> 
> Ryback is awesome.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

I am honestly getting to like Ryback more every week. Maybe because I was a huge Goldberg mark back in the WCW days. And yes I mostly like the more scientific side of wrestling but I am also a big mark for power wrestling. Power wrestlers don't get the credit they deserve.

I am looking forward to Ryback's first real match and see what he can do. As far as I have seen he had some pretty good squashes. Props to the job-boys too.


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*



Therapy said:


> I want whatever drugs the OP is on..


Bath salts? 
Someone probably said it already though.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

We're talking about the company that strips pretty much EVERY popular face down to a smiling boyscout. I do NOT see Ryback connecting with the audience as a smiling suck up. Guy's a badass and will get over as a badass, he'll be f***ed if they try to make him "safe".

That being said, his run as a badass WILL be a fun ride while it lasts however.


----------



## AwesomeY2J (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

NO


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*



Rock316AE said:


> Ryback is going to be a big money star, I can see it. If they can get Flair to be his manager and cut his promos, would be even bigger.


Your boy Ryback lost nearly 300k viewers.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Go drink your haterade
> 
> Ryback is awesome.


Yeah because the one thing that Raw and Smackdown both need is more repetitive squash matches.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

^ Exactly. 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, I'll bet that's what people said when he started doing this...


It was. That was 2 months ago now. It's getting redundant at this point. Yes, we know, Ryback is a beast, he can slam two guys at once, now let him face someone who isn't a local jobber already. Don't get me wrong, i like that they are using old school jobbers and that they are building him up at a slower pace, but it's too repetitive. He needs to move up the card and move onto a storyline sooner or later. Still, i want to see him face 8 jobbers at once, so, lets have that first.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

You remember that old Rock promo where he said, "everytime that music hits, the crowd thinks to themself, 'ah, I'm going to take a leak. This guy sucks!' That is exactly what I think and do everytime I see two jobbers standing in the ring about to grab a microphone. Ugh. What a stupid, stupid gimmick for a boring wrestler. Anyone that is marking for this guy would mark for the Gobbledy Gooker.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

I see him as a Batista guy. The only difference, and it's a major one, is that 'Tista was able to feud with SCSA and Goldberg and shit, and he was a part of Evolution, one of the greatest stables ever.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*



Therapy said:


> Lesnar made an immediate impact. Ryback has been around for 6 and 1/2 years now and has finally reached that pinnacle of excellence of squashing jobbers. Maybe in another 6 years he can rise above hate and get a match with Alex Riley..


Austin made it big in 1996 
He made his debut in 1990,I think


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

I think Mason Ryan has a better look than Ryback but Ryback has been better built as a no nonsense guy with badass gimmick


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok..just saw tonight SD....I liked his match tonight...not for the wrestling as it was to rehersed..but his display of power...I believe these guys were the biggest he has put on his back at once and that was just awesome and his power bomb was the shit...Kind of like how they are building him up...only thing is will he last...are they building him up for one big fued...but I am ready to seem him get a small beat down and recover for the win...just to see how the crowd reacts to him...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

I don't think Ryback will be the face of the company. Not even close. I mean just ask Orton.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Really?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I know that Arthur Rosenberg guy on Raw. He's TJ Mack on indy circuit. What a great highflyer. WWE could sign him for their new cruiserweight show.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> I know that Arthur Rosenberg guy on Raw. He's TJ Mack on indy circuit. What a great highflyer. WWE could sign him for their new cruiserweight show.


Actually he is Kirby Mack. TJ Mack is his brother.

Goes to show the jobbers are more entertaining than Roidback


----------



## googes1 (Feb 16, 2011)

There are a dozen jobbers on NXT why is he still having matches with two indy guys. His double finisher wasn't interesting the second time. Ryback (Vince's new toy) in a indy fued with D Brian or Punk??


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Man, I get chills when Ryback's theme hits. Love him, defo in my faaaave 5!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

That powerbomb in his match last night was ridiculous, so much elevation. I liked that he threw in a fall away slam too. His matches are repetitive as shit but at least he adds a little something different to each of them.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Dunno if this has been mentioned already (Im not reading through the previous 29 pages to find out) but has anyone else noticed that he hasnt actually pinned anyone since he started facing 2 opponents? One of the jobbers always gets the pinfall? Surely not undefeated?


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mirror Mirror on the wall, Kevin and Tony are about to run into a wall."

Cracked me up. Pretty hilarious on the part of Cole, especially the tone he delivers it.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

sayne said:


> Dunno if this has been mentioned already (Im not reading through the previous 29 pages to find out) but has anyone else noticed that he hasnt actually pinned anyone since he started facing 2 opponents? One of the jobbers always gets the pinfall? Surely not undefeated?


You cant pin your partner in a tag match.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

One thing I don't get...faces winning a lot is a "gimmick rip off"? That sounds a little too common in the world of wrestling to only be used once (especially when that one time was incredibly succesfull and kept a company on its feet).


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm really liking Ryback and see him being a future main eventer (especially bases on what Vince thinks). Like many others I'd like him to be put in a few matches against established guys -- let him beat Swagger and then Cole can cream over the fact that he beat a "former world champion".

I think the guys that they'll build around for the next 5 or so years are: Punk, Bryan, Cena, Sheamus, Orton, Barrett, Del Rio, Ryback, and then there'll be Ziggler, Rhodes, Miz, Sandow, Cara and Mysterio as fill in guys.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

So when does he start squashing 3 jobbers weekly?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Go drink your haterade
> 
> Ryback is awesome.


Ok, first off, that had nothing to do with whether he's great or he isn't, it had to do with how much his booking sucks.

Secondly, awesome? Awesome, how? You mean the fact that he's NEVER shown the ability to cut a good promo or wrestle a good match? Awesome, that way?

Ok, sure, his power moves are executed nicely...whatever. Anybody can do basic shit. Prove something.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, first off, that had nothing to do with whether he's great or he isn't, it had to do with how much his booking sucks.
> 
> Secondly, awesome? Awesome, how? You mean the fact that he's NEVER shown the ability to cut a good promo or wrestle a good match? Awesome, that way?
> 
> Ok, sure, his power moves are executed nicely...whatever. Anybody can do basic shit. Prove something.


You know, considering your avatar it would be funny if startet writing Sandow-style

But you're right, he hasn't shown anything, except for the ability to get (kind of) over with squash matches, something few others can say today.

The thing that bothers me the most is that he is very stiff. I see he entertainment value of it, but it's incredibly unfair to other talent who are no allowed to.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> But you're right, he hasn't shown anything, except for the ability to get (kind of) over with squash matches, something few others can say today.


Yeah, because for most people, squash matches are nothing but talent introduction. Have a guy sell for you, show the crowd what your signature moves are, win, move on to real opponents. That IS the purpose of a squash match. Squash matches exist to establish a person's signature moves upon entering the company. It's not meant to be a whole song and dance. This guy gets 50 squash matches in a row. For him, it's a routine, it's not just introduction. Plus, the jobbers are cutting heel promos, the announcers are laughing their heads off that these guys are about to get massacred. Of course the crowd is gonna think his act is a bigger deal because it is bigger than the standard squash match, they put more effort into his than any of the others because it's a regular thing. Not to mention, now, he's beating 2 guys every week instead of 1. I have no doubt that within a couple weeks, it's gonna be 3. Not one doubt in my mind.

And even considering all that, he's not really that over, which is understandable cause he just debuted but nevertheless, he's only slightly more over than the other new talent with all the things they give him. Chanting Goldberg at him is not a compliment, either. It's a sign that the fans aren't buying this, just like the people who chant Albert at Tensai.


----------



## lazyandcool (Jun 8, 2012)

Ryback is future of this buisness.he is my favourite wrestler right now


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

Just noticed I voted 'Hate him' when this poll went up, but I'm actually starting to like Ryback. But as has been said already, I'm sick of him squashing local jobbers, he desperately needs some legitimate competition.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

The squashes are getting boring.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

I'm still having fun watching the double squashes. The announcers laughing their asses off makes it even funnier. Is it quality booking? Nope. Is it entertaining? FUCK YES. And really, there's not much else entertaining on WWE programming right now, so I'll take it. 

Sometimes it does pay to be easily amused.


----------



## CPFC84 (Nov 5, 2009)

Agree with SrsLil - I enjoy the squash matches for what they are. I don't sit there thinking "Jesus christ the booking is terrible, just another squash match, he needs a feud or he will become irrelevant". I think most of you just need to watch Smackdown as a fan, and not be wannabe internet gurus of all things wrestling.


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

The squash matches have a place. I kind of enjoy them. There WILL be a time when Ryback gets involved in a feud. I just think people need to be patient for now.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

lazyandcool said:


> Ryback is future of this buisness.he is my favourite wrestler right now


I don't look forward to our HGH induced Future


----------



## sayanwizard (Jan 16, 2012)

Have to admit I'm kinda enjoying the squash matches now.. As it's been said, very little time before he starts facing 3 guys at the same time. But when he does get a legit feud, one feud I'd love to see is Ryback and Kane. Will be a great monster face vs monster heel feud, and Kane is still good enough to have great matches and really put him over.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

They're waiting for the Revolution coming this summer to fully unleash Ryback.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*



Omega_VIK said:


> Really?


:lol Perfect response.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

what's his record already? 30-0 or something. I say, let him squash people for the rest of the year.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

OP is on bath salts. That's crazy talk right here

Sent from my Ally using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## twinki (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Aouch  your the man


----------



## Redninja (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Ryback hasn't even proven anything in the WWE. I was impressed when he did his finisher with 2 guys, but all that proves is that he is strong. It does not make him a good wrestler.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Ryback = New face of WWE = Heel Cena*

Ryberg's roidgasm entrance was the highlight of Raw. I'm sold.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

hes going to have a streak leading to mania where he goes against taker in a streak vs streak match!! vince really likes this guy and i could see him doing this. This would put him over as one of the companies top guys. Not saying he has to win but i think this is the feud he needs to make it big time as im a fan of him and can see him being the #1 or #2 guy of the wwe


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

FEED HIM FOUR!!!!


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Ryback said feed him 3, and i wouldnt be surprised if they did.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I missed that. So hopefully it's 3 next week, he surely can't replicate the exact same match with the double slam again.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Brock_Lock said:


> what's his record already? 30-0 or something. I say, let him squash people for the rest of the year.


As Ryback he is 13-0.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jobberwacky said:


> FEED HIM FOUR!!!!


How bout "FEED ME A WINNER!"? 

I mean...come on. We get the message, already. 

I don't think I've ever seen somebody be around for only 2 months and manage to be the stalest person in the company, but he's done it. That might be some kind of world record.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

The 2-1 handicap matches are boring now. Doesn't prove anything.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

AyrshireBlue said:


> The 2-1 handicap matches are boring now. Doesn't prove anything.


This, this, and this. Do the casuals really go crazy for Ryback? Serious question.

Sent from my Ally using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

FEED HIM 3!

I really hope each week, he demands more and more local jobbers until it's like 20 on 1.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

The act is beginning to get a little boring. I don't care what happens to the guy, I'm just tired of seeing the same match week after week.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Cena's #1 Fan said:


> This, this, and this. Do the casuals really go crazy for Ryback? Serious question.
> 
> Sent from my Ally using VerticalSports.Com App


Yes they do. My 11 year old cousin forgot all about Punk and was marching all around the house like Ryback after watching those handicap matches.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd like to see a 5 on 1 handicap match against some local hacks, with him hitting his muscle-buster-type finisher on all 5 of them at the same time. Wouldn't put it past him, the guys a freak of nature


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So next week I bet the jobbers are going to sprout:
"3 is better than 2!" " 3 is better than two!"


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

After all is said and done I want every single jobber he's beaten to face him together.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*

Ok so ive noticed Ryback is destroying small jobhber guys every week. This leads me to think why doesnt he actually fight someone his own size and see if he can man handle him. I can bet he wouldnt be able to beat up a larger guy like hes done with all these smaller guys. WWE management seriously need to set up a feud with someone his size


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*

I am pretty sure he can manhandle men of his size easily. The guy has strength. Plus 2 guys half his size make up for the same size as Ryback himself if not more.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*

I don't know but I fast forward through all his matches now. I don't see the point in watching the exact same thing over and over again.


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*

It's part of his build up


----------



## avila06 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*

well he did say feed me three after he pinned the 2 jobbers...maybe theyll keep increasing the jobber count, and then turn him over to a monster heel.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*

Why doesnt Ryback go after Big Show lol you can gurantee Big Show would knock him out before he even tryed to do anything


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*

Meltzer said guys on the roster don't want to work with him so they're hiring outside guys to do it. I'm not surprised because Ryback hurt one of those indy jobbers a few weeks ago.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*

From the looks of his matches he works pretty stiff so I can buy guys not wanting to work with him. Also, making him face "smaller" guys makes him look even bigger and we know Vince can get a little obsessed with guys looking "big"


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*

Is this a joke thread?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*

Why don't you stop being an awful troll and just leave? Or if you must do it, you should be doing it right - go with being a mark - pretend that you think that Ryback has a say in who he fights, but don't show that you know about "feuds" and "management". You're mixing up the smark and mark gimmicks with this thread, and it makes no sense.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*



zkorejo said:


> I am pretty sure he can manhandle men of his size easily. The guy has strength. Plus 2 guys half his size make up for the same size as Ryback himself if not more.


Yea.

Ryback is billed as 291 lbs.

If he is against two guys at 150 lbs (some of them are definitely bigger), he's officially lifting more than his body weight.

Also, lifting 2x 150 lbs if more impressive than 1x 300 lbs.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*

Because he's a SCARED COWARD :kobe3


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Meltzer said guys on the roster don't want to work with him so they're hiring outside guys to do it. I'm not surprised because Ryback hurt one of those indy jobbers a few weeks ago.


Ryback is incredibly unsafe.

He's clotheslining people in the fucking face at full speed. This isn't All Japan in the 90's.

His powerbombs are just asking for a concussion. Teach the big lugg how to work.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*

Why does everyone act like the DIDN'T have a match with Bateman and Camacho?

I mean, sure, I know that a lot of you idiots only watch RAW for some reason, but Bateman IS a big guy; Camacho as well.

Numbers:
Ryback - 1.91m and 132 Kgs.
Camacho and Bateman - 1.88m and 100-101 Kgs. 

You can just _look_ at them and see that they are bigger than the local athletes.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*

It's getting beyond ridiculous. Are we honestly supposed to take this guy seriously when not only is he a clear rip off of a former, extremely popular wrestler, but he's also just beating up two, 5 and a half feet, skinny, absolute nobodies every fucking week? It's not "impressive", it's pathetic.

Ryback is the cheapest, worst, rip off wrestler I've ever seen.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*

Ryback is moving on from two 5 and a half feet, skinny, absolute nobodies next week he's going to do three 5 and a half feet, skinny, absolute nobodies.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*

Can't believe I'm going to say this but I agree with Kelly Kelly Fan. Ryback squashes are fine... but how they can have a face destroying guys with arms the size of twiglets and look "impressive" is beyond me. Him double finishing two pencil neck part-timers is probably less weight than doing the slam to Kane alone.

I like Ryback, and he mixes it up as much as he can. But Be A Star WWE? Really?


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*



NathWFC said:


> It's getting beyond ridiculous. Are we honestly supposed to take this guy seriously when not only is he a clear rip off of a former, extremely popular wrestler, but he's also just beating up two, 5 and a half feet, skinny, absolute nobodies every fucking week? It's not "impressive", it's pathetic.
> 
> Ryback is the cheapest, worst, rip off wrestler I've ever seen.


Just curious, who is he a rip off of and why?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

^^
Goldberg + a little of RVD (the attire, so it's mostly a joke).

Also, don't ignore my post guys. 
He defeated Bateman and Camacho, two dudes who are certainly bigger than the jobbers.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*



Rop3 said:


> Just curious, who is he a rip off of and why?


Either you're at absolute most 16 years old, or you're taking the piss. Which is it?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> ^^
> Goldberg + a little of RVD (the attire, so it's mostly a joke).
> 
> Also, don't ignore my post guys.
> He defeated Bateman and Camacho, two dudes who are certainly bigger than the jobbers.


Wow, one match where he's beaten two average sized guys rather than two skinny midgets. Brilliant. That changes everything.


----------



## 1illmatic (Jun 12, 2012)

Need to see him up against a tougher opposition.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I dont mind the squashes mainly cos the jobbers have been so entertaining, they show tons more personality than Ryberg,
come on, Rutherford 'P.S.' Hayes! awesome. Eventually he'll move on up to Heath Slater, ie the greatest Jobman in the biz today.

The thing that annoys me most about Ryberg is that milking-a-giant-invisible-cow arm thing he does, also why do they never actually show his pyro? is it some kind of rib?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*



Masked Janos said:


> Can't believe I'm going to say this but I agree with Kelly Kelly Fan. Ryback squashes are fine... but how they can have a face destroying guys with arms the size of twiglets and look "impressive" is beyond me. Him double finishing two pencil neck part-timers is probably less weight than doing the slam to Kane alone.
> 
> I like Ryback, and he mixes it up as much as he can. But Be A Star WWE? Really?


Thank you for agreeing with me I know I have a reputation on here but I do have a good point

And as most of you have said yes Ryback does look very unsafe to work. He works stiff from watching him destroy jobbers. This guy shouldnt be pushed. He should go back to FCW and learn how to perform moves safely


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*



NathWFC said:


> Either you're at absolute most 16 years old, or you're taking the piss. Which is it?


21 and not taking the piss. I have a hunch at what your answer would be, but I'd like to hear it from you before I take it apart. It'd be cool if you gave actual reasons as well, not just a name.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I guess they use local jobbers to differentiate Ryback from Goldberg and to not waste the Superstars as there aren't that many jobbers to feed Ryback. I don't mind it, but it gets annoying when Cole squirts all over the announcing about Ryback holding 2 guys at the same time when those two are like 140lbs each. 

I would like an NXT vs Ryback storyline where Regal would send a guy each week to SD! from NXT to face Ryback and after he goes over them, to have him in handicap matches vs NXT guys. And there would be a nice connection as Ryback himself was in S1.
Then after he finishes them off to have some "successful" NXT participants like Gabriel face Ryback, and eventually leading to the top NXT graduate like Wade or D-Bry. That could be a proper long feud and Rybacks rank would steadily rise until he meets an top tier opponent like D-Bry at a PPV.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea, but how do they get round the fact they've never mentioned that Ryback is Skip Sheffield?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> Wow, one match where he's beaten two average sized guys rather than two skinny midgets. Brilliant. That changes everything.


Those two "average sized wrestlers" are bigger/big as all of your current champions.

My point was that he can perform with other people, not just small jobbers. 

The fact that he is still stomping jobbers, yes, that is an issue; but he DID have matches with other people as well.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Did anyone else hear Ryback say "Feed me three" after his match on RAW last night? He even put up 3 fingers when he said it. I think 3 on 1 handicap matches will be awesome. But by the end of this month he needs to fight someone who could actually put up a fight. My dream match for Ryback will be Ryback vs Tensai where he sends him the fuck out the company.

It's not that his 2 on 1 have gotten boring (ok they have, you know he's gonna win) it's just that it's the same match he wrestles over and over. One guy jumps into him, he does a powerbomb and fling that guy into the other and well he marches around to finish them.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

His matches as Skip Sheffield sucked though.

All he did was Clothesline people very unsafely.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

YimYac said:


> His matches as Skip Sheffield sucked though.
> 
> All he did was Clothesline people very unsafely.


Zeke didn't teach him well. 

---
3 on 1 matches? Sure.

Soon he will be taking on groups of 5 all by himself.

RYBACK, LOCAL ATHLETE DESTROYER 

Him defeating Tensai somewhere along the line and being the reason why Tensai leaves is actually pretty possible.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I have to admit I mark for his big clothesline every time and as pointless as it is, it is fun watching him murder geeks every week. It'd be much worse if he was actually having long matches and being involved in storylines, trust me.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I still like Ryback. They are getting over the top with the local jobbers though.

People act like as if everyone has an original gimmick these days besides Ryback, which is the complete opposite because nearly everyone has a gimmick that has been done before.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

yeh after raw and him throwin up 3 fingers i see him going against 3 jobbers for the next month and finally after that he'll have a real feud


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This guy shouldnt be pushed. He should go back to FCW and learn how to perform moves safely


And this is your 15 years of in-ring experience telling you that's he's an unsafe worker? Or do you actually have no clue wtf you're talking about?

I would suggest that the latter is more likely.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

THA_WRESTER said:


> yeh after raw and him throwin up 3 fingers i see him going against 3 jobbers for the next month and finally after that he'll have a real feud


I see them doing this until Survior Series honestly.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Said it before, and I know I'm not the only who has said it, but all the jobbers he's faced over the course of two months need to come back as a stable and attempt to take him out. They could be called "Ryback's Victims" or something like that, led by Barry Stevens, marching to the ring yelling twenty! (or whatever number it is now, I've lost count lol) Is greater than one! Then Ryback destroys them all. Now THAT would be something worth seeing, and could definitely get him over, before finally taking on some WWE wrestlers.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*



Rop3 said:


> 21 and not taking the piss. I have a hunch at what your answer would be, but I'd like to hear it from you before I take it apart. It'd be cool if you gave actual reasons as well, not just a name.


OK, let's break down why he's a complete rip off and poor imitation of Goldberg shall we?

First of all, he has a number of similar physical characteristics, such as his overall size, height and build, particularly his huge traps, and his baldness. Now, whilst those things cannot necessarily be helped (well, his size could be helped if he wasn't bang on the juice), asking him to grow a beard can be, and when you add all of those things together, it's clear that people are obviously going to be reminded straight away of Goldberg when looking at him.

So, knowing people will look at him and instantly think 'Goldberg', you'd want to give him a unique gimmick and persona to detract from that comparison, right? Well, clearly not. Not only have they instantly put him on and started building a winning 'streak' and squashing people, they've got him roaring like Goldberg, they've got him working super intense and stiff in the ring like Goldberg (though without the natural charisma), using similar power moves to Goldberg, and even given him a catchphrase with a similar meaning to Goldberg's famous one. Fuck me, he even stands at the top of the ramp with his head down for a few seconds before walking to the ring like Goldberg did. All he needs now is a tattoo on his shoulder.

The Ryback character is a fucking joke, and anyone who doesn't realise what a ridiculous, cheap rip off of Goldberg he is and doesn't see that the WWE knows that full well and is doing it completely on purpose, is either worryingly deluded, stupid or deeply in denial.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

^^
I agree, though, as much as I see it, I've got no issue with it.

Firstly, yes, in general, it is a stupid thing to do.
However, there is no denying that it simply will work. 

Secondly, even though I am an objective person and as such can admit that having him as he is is a annoying decision, I personally like him. This is simply due to the fact that I didn't witness Goldberg back in the day.

For all of you that did, though... 

As for Ryback having no charisma, I don't know. I feel his intensity, in what other ways would he show his charisma? 

Love his theme song, it really grew on me.
Basically, yes, their plan to make a new Goldberg is working.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> Said it before, and I know I'm not the only who has said it, but all the jobbers he's faced over the course of two months need to come back as a stable and attempt to take him out. They could be called "Ryback's Victims" or something like that, led by Barry Stevens, marching to the ring yelling twenty! (or whatever number it is now, I've lost count lol) Is greater than one! Then Ryback destroys them all. Now THAT would be something worth seeing, and could definitely get him over, before finally taking on some WWE wrestlers.


A Ryback Rumble. Then he needs to pile them all on top of each other and pin them. I would love to see him take on at least 8 guys at once before moving on to a real feud. I would like that sooner rather than later though.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Aid180 said:


> A Ryback Rumble. Then he needs to pile them all on top of each other and pin them. I would love to see him take on at least 8 guys at once before moving on to a real feud. I would like that sooner rather than later though.


That would be crazy. Maybe on 1000 RAW LOL


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

F4Wonline.com is reporting the first feud scheduled for Ryback will be against Daniel Bryan.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

im liking the jobber thing more and more each week. like others have said, i think it would be HELLA fun to see 3 jobbers going at it trying to take him down. and then maybe more jobbers, even some old ones coming back or trying to interfere just to make it more interesting. i would probably be happy watching that kind of thing for a couple of months, its just entertaining and probably better than what were gonna get in an actual feud.


----------



## elroi714 (Jun 13, 2012)

What they are doing with Ryback is a very good question indeed- as it has been noted by many fans that the "big guy beating up two people much smaller than himself" gig is getting rather old. I rooted for Skip Sheffield (Ryan) back in his days on NXT. The guy is young and a brute! Unfortunately, he's not the most able with the microphone and his skills are suspect- the power is NOT! He's a young guy that could become something really big in the WWE. Personally, I think Ryback, Skip, Ryan- or whatever he wants to call himself- should work on his skills as a wrestler. I'd love to see someone like him come along (a brute) and show us that he is MUCH more than a brute. I want to see someone like him wrestle another brute and surprise us with an unexpected submission hold out of nowhere- and not just one- put having the ability to throw on at least a few different ones. I'd also love that same person to show us a bit of gymnastic type skills- pull a moonsaw, come at you from the top rope, etc. He's trying to build himself into the "super-destroyer"- I say, "Let him". But you are not going to become the "super-destroyer" by pulling off the same act every week by destroying a couple of "ham and eggers". He desperately needs to move on to a superstar with a name- somebody the fans recognize- or else he will remain a brute that is a nobody. I like the guy and think if he expands his game- he could become a big name rather easily. But as Flair always said, "To be the man, you gotta beat the man". And so far, Ryback hasn't beaten "anyone" yet. But I must admit- he's done a heck of a job with the "nobodies" so far. So please- somebody- anybody- help this guy out! He has untapped potential- tap it!!!


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

He is one of the reasons I watch Smackdown.


----------



## elroi714 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

Good analogies of big guys that have gotten lost in the shuffle. What they really need is a big guy like those you have mentioned that is more than just a big guy. I want to see the full package- the big guy/wrestler/submission expert/high-flyer. A big guy is a dime a dozen- but the more they can add to their game- the more potential to become a true superstar they get. When Ryback can put the Big Show on his shoulders and march around before slamming, I'll be impressed by his brute strength alone. Until then, he's just a brute with a pretty good level of intensity. I like the guy- but he desperately needs to evolve. Hope it happens soon.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

All these squash matches are pretty much standard these days when a new big wrestler debuts. I don't really mind it though, its allot more fun to watch these matches than the ones Brodus Clay did. I am a sucker for wrestlers who still put so much force into their moves. :cool2


----------



## elroi714 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*

I've seen a few posts on here promoting all those "ham and eggers", as I call them, to form a group and come back for revenge on Ryback. I'm 50/50 on that idea. Yes, the two-man destruction is getting old. I've seen a suggestion to make it three and I've seen the Ryback Revenge Team of the twenty-some people that he's already gone through. Either he needs a greater number of victims at once- or he needs to face a "somebody" rather than a bunch of "nobodies". My worry about the "Revenge Team" is that like his present "two-man" gimmick, it would get old quick. I want to see him face a superstar- preferably, another big guy. And I want him to show us that he can do something else than the "Goldberg power/intensity" thing. I want to see him surprise us all with some real wrestling- some submission moves or high-flying. I think the perfect rising superstar for Ryback to feud with would be that guy who comes out acting like he is smarter than everyone- you know, using words that he learned from studying Reader's Digest "Word Power" for the past few years. The smart sneak vs. the intense brute- brains vs. brawn. It could turn into a major stepping stone for both of them.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*



NathWFC said:


> OK, let's break down why he's a complete rip off and poor imitation of Goldberg shall we?
> 
> First of all, he has a number of similar physical characteristics, such as his overall size, height and build, particularly his huge traps, and his baldness. Now, whilst those things cannot necessarily be helped (well, his size could be helped if he wasn't bang on the juice), asking him to grow a beard can be, and when you add all of those things together, it's clear that people are obviously going to be reminded straight away of Goldberg when looking at him.
> 
> ...


^ This is so true.

Its kinda humourous that someone who was all of 7 when Goldberg was big was getting ready to "school" you though.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Beast mode:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

morris3333 said:


> F4Wonline.com is reporting the first feud scheduled for Ryback will be against Daniel Bryan.


Was this on their show or in an article?


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

> -- According to a WWE source, WWE has Ryback continuously facing independent wrestlers at televised events because their contracted talent are wary of wrestling him. We're working on additional details and hope to have more on this later this week.


The guy's kinda stiff,and has a limited moveset,perhaps the talents don't want to wrestle him because he's not that safe,i mean the clothesline on the jobber on this weeks raw was stiff,real stiff.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

If Ryback is indeed supposed to be a "cyborg" or some type of robot... I'd make more of a comparison they are grooming him to be a replacement for Taker. (not me.. them)

And no I don't think he'll face him for the streak. I just think he's groomed to be the next generation "super natural" phenom. 
After all they are putting him on squash matches on PPV for a reason. 
I think wrestling fans easily look at it from a glass half empty perspective but you gotta look at it from their point of view. 
They are putting him on PPV against nobodies to give the feeling that he is important, and Ironically considering everybody else who starts off in their first ppv feuds face people on the roster he really wouldn't differ much from everybody else. So what a better way to make somebody a "somebody" then have him destroy a bunch of nobodies. 
It's actually kind of brilliant when you think about it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

morris3333 said:


> F4Wonline.com is reporting the first feud scheduled for Ryback will be against Daniel Bryan.


Oh God do I hope this is true. The IWC's gonna lose their shit. :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

morris3333 said:


> F4Wonline.com is reporting the first feud scheduled for Ryback will be against Daniel Bryan.


The fuck. This better not be true. That means bryan will lose his match at nwo and not become champion and ryback will just beat him in a feud. Fuckk wwe theyre gonna take all of bryans momentum and give it to ryback. I am a fan of ryback but i dont think bryan is the right person to be his first feud


----------



## Grave (Nov 2, 2003)

Daniel Bryan would make Ryback look great


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*



NathWFC said:


> OK, let's break down why he's a complete rip off and poor imitation of Goldberg shall we?
> 
> First of all, he has a number of similar physical characteristics, such as his overall size, height and build, particularly his huge traps, and his baldness. Now, whilst those things cannot necessarily be helped (well, his size could be helped if he wasn't bang on the juice), asking him to grow a beard can be, and when you add all of those things together, it's clear that people are obviously going to be reminded straight away of Goldberg when looking at him.
> 
> ...


By your standards every single wrestler is a rip off. First, his size, height and build. He's a muscular big man. Was the Goldberg only one like that? I'd say it's a very classic look for a wrestler. He could change his build yes, and have less muscle. Would that really be better though? He's supposed to be a power wrestler, if he had a leaner build would he somehow suddenly become much better? I'd say he'd become worse, since his current build really makes him look the part. And there's probably more smaller guys than bigger, so if he did lose muscle he'd just be a rip off of someone else. As for the hair, I hope you realise that being bald isn't just a Goldberg thing. There's a dozen current superstars who are bald, and thousands in the past. If he had hair, would that make him somehow better? Nah, he would look worse, and especially if you go with a completely unique hairstyle that no superstar has ever used. Btw, Ryback and Goldberg already have different beards. Then there's his attire, which you didn't mention. Completely different from Goldberg. If they were going for a Goldberg ripoff, why in the blue hell would they give him an attire that looks just about the polar opposite of Goldberg? *Tl;dr: Both are muscular and bald, but that's where the similarities end, and tons of people are muscular and bald.*

Then the gimmick, eh. Right away you mention the streak. It was a huge part of Goldberg. But Ryback, really? They have not even mentioned a streak!! It's just a guy beating a bunch of jobbers, the way that thousands of wrestlers have been built up, even way before Goldberg came around. Goldberg's gimmick was the streak, Ryback's gimmick is NOT the streak. If it was, they would mention it for fucks sake! Ok, more characteristics. He roars. Oh, that was a Goldberg only thing? Sorry, I didn't notice that every single other superstar in the history of this business has stayed completely silent during their matches. How blind I am! Working intense? Well fuck, how is it you want him to work? Last I checked, intensity is GOOD for a power wrestler. Is it not? Stiffness, then. Cause, you know, once again I've learned something new, apparently Ryback is the only wrestler ever apart from Goldberg to work stiff against local jobbers. Power moves, then? Yeah, he's a fucking power wrestler. He's gonna use power moves. If they wanted to make him a Goldberg, they would have given him the jackhammer and spear. They didn't, they gave him completely different power moves. Are you mad because they gave him power moves? What should he be doing in the ring, hurricanranas? Catchphrase, I give you that. But it's not really the same, because Ryback is not about a streak. If he goes 200-0, then yeah, you were right. But I highly doubt he will, they haven't even mentioned a streak yet. Goldberg's catchphrase's meaning was that the next guy he fights will lose and add one to his streak. If Ryback does not have a streak gimmick, then clearly they don't mean the same thing. Entrance then? As far as I remember, Goldberg stood in pyros. That was his thing. Is Ryback doing it? Nope. And they also have completely different mannerisms in their entrances, Goldberg jumps around, Ryback stays still but raises his arms. *Tl;dr: There's as much similarities as between any two random power wrestlers, or any two random highflyers etc.*


With your logic, everyone is a rip off. Every single wrestler shares something with another wrestler. Ziggler is a Billy Gunn, Sin Cara is a Mysterio, Hunico is a Chavo, Alberto Del Rio is a JBL, Jack Swagger is a Kurt Angle. The list goes on. But they're all their own persona, regardless of the similarities. Every character shares things with other characters and that's just the way it is. Gillberg was a real ripoff of Golberg. Ryback is not.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Putting Rybore up against D-Bry would be the worst possible thing the WWE could do.

Imagine the crowds - they're nearly favouring D-Bry in the fued against Punk, they will shit on Ryback, who's not even over.

Although they could do a double turn I suppose. That would be the only way it would work.


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> F4Wonline.com is reporting the first feud scheduled for Ryback will be against Daniel Bryan.


No idea where came across that


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Why doesn't Ryback go toe to toe against someone who's credible? Here's the answer.

Vince is somewhat high on Ryback and wants to book him like a Terminator kinda guy who just tears his competition apart. They want to showcase him as a guy who can beat any amount of opponents. And maybe, Vince might give him a long long streak of clean wins. So its quite obvious that they cant do it with the jobbers from the actual roster. He squashes Slater one day. Okay. So then he'll move on to Tyson Kidd. Then Barreta, Hawkins, Reks and maybe, someday, Jinder Mahal. How many times will you like to see Ryback squash the same old opponents (We already had nuff of Brodus doing that)? Plus, the way Ryback squashes people would make Superstars and NXT mean nothing given his victories over all the wrestlers from those two shows. And they just cant bury the entire lower mid card and the mid card just to give Ryback a winning streak. And that's where the local talent comes into play. Bringing in the local talent is actually a good idea. One, it provides the local talents with an opportunity to work in front of a huge crowd, on the grandest stage (Look at Bryan. That guy was brought in like this once against Jamie Noble back in the day. He's a one time WHC now). Two, it provides Ryback an opportunity to work much more freely as all his opponents are half of his size, which comes in handy to showcase Ryback's immense strength. So I wouldn't be surprised if this 'Ryback squashing Local Jobbers' story goes on for a while.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Considering Bryan can make anyone look great and teach them how to work, that's no surrpise.

WWE thought Jinder Mahal was too green, so they made him wrestle Bryan at every house show.

Bryan has wrestled the stiffest of wrestlers in Japan and ROH, he can handle Roidback.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*



Rop3 said:


> By your standards every single wrestler is a rip off. First, his size, height and build. He's a muscular big man. Was the Goldberg only one like that? I'd say it's a very classic look for a wrestler. He could change his build yes, and have less muscle. Would that really be better though? He's supposed to be a power wrestler, if he had a leaner build would he somehow suddenly become much better? I'd say he'd become worse, since his current build really makes him look the part. And there's probably more smaller guys than bigger, so if he did lose muscle he'd just be a rip off of someone else. As for the hair, I hope you realise that being bald isn't just a Goldberg thing. There's a dozen current superstars who are bald, and thousands in the past. If he had hair, would that make him somehow better? Nah, he would look worse, and especially if you go with a completely unique hairstyle that no superstar has ever used. Btw, Ryback and Goldberg already have different beards. Then there's his attire, which you didn't mention. Completely different from Goldberg. If they were going for a Goldberg ripoff, why in the blue hell would they give him an attire that looks just about the polar opposite of Goldberg? *Tl;dr: Both are muscular and bald, but that's where the similarities end, and tons of people are muscular and bald.*
> 
> Then the gimmick, eh. Right away you mention the streak. It was a huge part of Goldberg. But Ryback, really? They have not even mentioned a streak!! It's just a guy beating a bunch of jobbers, the way that thousands of wrestlers have been built up, even way before Goldberg came around. Goldberg's gimmick was the streak, Ryback's gimmick is NOT the streak. If it was, they would mention it for fucks sake! Ok, more characteristics. He roars. Oh, that was a Goldberg only thing? Sorry, I didn't notice that every single other superstar in the history of this business has stayed completely silent during their matches. How blind I am! Working intense? Well fuck, how is it you want him to work? Last I checked, intensity is GOOD for a power wrestler. Is it not? Stiffness, then. Cause, you know, once again I've learned something new, apparently Ryback is the only wrestler ever apart from Goldberg to work stiff against local jobbers. Power moves, then? Yeah, he's a fucking power wrestler. He's gonna use power moves. If they wanted to make him a Goldberg, they would have given him the jackhammer and spear. They didn't, they gave him completely different power moves. Are you mad because they gave him power moves? What should he be doing in the ring, hurricanranas? Catchphrase, I give you that. But it's not really the same, because Ryback is not about a streak. If he goes 200-0, then yeah, you were right. But I highly doubt he will, they haven't even mentioned a streak yet. Goldberg's catchphrase's meaning was that the next guy he fights will lose and add one to his streak. If Ryback does not have a streak gimmick, then clearly they don't mean the same thing. Entrance then? As far as I remember, Goldberg stood in pyros. That was his thing. Is Ryback doing it? Nope. And they also have completely different mannerisms in their entrances, Goldberg jumps around, Ryback stays still but raises his arms. *Tl;dr: There's as much similarities as between any two random power wrestlers, or any two random highflyers etc.*
> 
> ...


Haha, what a ridiculously long winded way to show that you've completely missed the point. Any fool can sit there and say "he's bald, so what? Lot's of people are bald", "he does big power moves, so what? Lot's of people do big power moves", which is basically how the majority of your post reads. You've broken down every single similarity I posted and made them all out to be separate from one another, when quite clearly the whole fucking point was that it's when you add all of these similarities together that it becomes painfully apparent what a huge rip off he is.

The only semi-valid points you made in that post that were worth reading were about his attire and his 'streak'. With regards to the attire, obviously even WWE aren't fucking stupid enough to stick him in the exact same outfit are they? Unfortunately they probably _are_ stupid enough to think that simply giving him a different attire would be enough to fool people into not being able to see their obvious attempt at a Goldberg clone for what it is. Although clearly it has worked on some of the less intelligent wrestling fans, which luckily for them there's a lot of. As for the streak, no, they're not advertising it with the exact word "streak" (though I wouldn't bet against it sooner rather than later) but they do make a point of constantly letting us know that he is "undefeated", and therefore my point is still valid.

With your logic, ev... No, wait, your post had no real logic. Just another deluded tool who doesn't like the truth and who, going by your post, most likely doesn't have a clue about Goldberg, wrestling before WWE bought out WCW, or why these comparisons are even being made.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

morris3333 said:


> F4Wonline.com is reporting the first feud scheduled for Ryback will be against Daniel Bryan.


:lmao. Ryback can't hang with GOATface


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Why doesnt Ryback fight guys his own size???*



NathWFC said:


> Haha, what a ridiculously long winded way to show that you've completely missed the point. Any fool can sit there and say "he's bald, so what? Lot's of people are bald", "he does big power moves, so what? Lot's of people do big power moves", which is basically how the majority of your post reads. You've broken down every single similarity I posted and made them all out to be separate from one another, when quite clearly the whole fucking point was that it's when you add all of these similarities together that it becomes painfully apparent what a huge rip off he is.
> 
> The only semi-valid points you made in that post that were worth reading were about his attire and his 'streak'. With regards to the attire, obviously even WWE aren't fucking stupid enough to stick him in the exact same outfit are they? Unfortunately they probably _are_ stupid enough to think that simply giving him a different attire would be enough to fool people into not being able to see their obvious attempt at a Goldberg clone for what it is. Although clearly it has worked on some of the less intelligent wrestling fans, which luckily for them there's a lot of. As for the streak, no, they're not advertising it with the exact word "streak" (though I wouldn't bet against it sooner rather than later) but they do make a point of constantly letting us know that he is "undefeated", and therefore my point is still valid.
> 
> With your logic, ev... No, wait, your post had no real logic. Just another deluded tool who doesn't like the truth and who, going by your post, most likely doesn't have a clue about Goldberg, wrestling before WWE bought out WCW, or why these comparisons are even being made.


So instead of addressing my points, you go with a personal attack. Just goes to show I'm right and you don't have anything to argue me with. Hate sore losers though, you could just admit I'm right instead of flaming.

Stay classy, NathWFC!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

morris3333 said:


> F4Wonline.com is reporting the first feud scheduled for Ryback will be against Daniel Bryan.


Er, ok then. Not sure I'd be keen on that, unless this rumour is for months down the road, mostly because Ryback is being built up, so if it happened soon, Bryan would be jobbing and selling Ziggler style. If the two would be more on equal footing, then it could work. 



As for Ryback, I want to like him. I just don't. Something about his ring work doesn't sit well with me, but maybe that's the nature of the squashing he's doing. It's possible that once I see more of him in ordinary matches, rather then these recent two-on-one deals with him flinging smaller guys around like rag dolls, I'll feel better about him. 

I do like the jobbers. Just not all that into the big squasher yet.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

With reports saying WWE talent not wanting to wrestle with Ryback, and that is why he is constantly wrestling contracted jobbers. I doubt they would give him a higher midcarder or upper echelon ME guy to feud with. I see it already he cripples Bryan.


----------



## Damian77D (Mar 5, 2011)

Love him. He is the new Goldberg.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Rop3 said:


> So instead of addressing my points, you go with a personal attack. Just goes to show I'm right and you don't have anything to argue me with. Hate sore losers though, you could just admit I'm right instead of flaming.
> 
> Stay classy, NathWFC!


Erm, I think you'll find I quite clearly did address your points and it's you who has not addressed mine in return, and have instead gone with the "you were mean to me so I'm obviously right" route rather than coming back with anything worthwhile because _you_ have nothing to argue back with, as also proved by your first pointless reply to me.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Heel said:


> I have to admit I mark for his big clothesline every time and as pointless as it is, it is fun watching him murder geeks every week. It'd be much worse if he was actually having long matches and being involved in storylines, trust me.


This.

Ryback matches are fun to watch. There's just this presence Ryback has. He's one of the reasons I watch RAW and SD now. I just wanna see Ryback come out and beat the shit out of two skinny dudes. If that's not fun to you then I don't know maybe seeing guys who look like Ryback's opponents call themselves champions and stiff kick the shit out of each other is more your thing.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

urca said:


> The guy's kinda stiff,and has a limited moveset,perhaps the talents don't want to wrestle him because he's not that safe,i mean the clothesline on the jobber on this weeks raw was stiff,real stiff.


Lol, he's no stiffer than Sheamus. And who the hell cares, some stiff wrestling needs to be brought back to today's product. A guy the size of Ryback needs to be as convincing as he looks.

Besides, the talent aren't worried to work with him from a safety stand point...they're worried from a burial stand point. Last thing they want to do is part of a handicap match versus Ryback and get squashed. 

But they soon will. They soon will ALL job to Ryback. :arnie


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

FEED ME!...

Bro, you don't need any more food. lol

He's alright, I like him.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

He needs to face someone who is actually on the roster. He is murdering these skinny little nobodies. It does NOBODY any favors.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

NoLeafClover said:


> Lol, he's no stiffer than Sheamus. And who the hell cares, some stiff wrestling needs to be brought back to today's product. A guy the size of Ryback needs to be as convincing as he looks.
> 
> Besides, the talent aren't worried to work with him from a safety stand point...they're worried from a burial stand point. Last thing they want to do is part of a handicap match versus Ryback and get squashed.
> 
> But they soon will. They soon will ALL job to Ryback. :arnie


At least Sheamus knows how to wrestle and can wrestle safely 
Do you know who was the last stiff wrestler that came to WWE?And what happened to him?








The talent isn't really afraid of burials,lots of them are just there to be there,i mean let's face it they're not as hard working as the past generation,common knowledge my friend .
Don't get me wrong,I like Ryback,but let's face the facts,if he's anywhere near Goldberg's level of wrestling skills,i'd never let my employees wrestle the guy,the reports about Bryan being the guy to face him later makes sense(I don't want that,though :/),because Bryan's a guy who worked in Japan,where stiff wrestling is the only way,he faced Low Ki (aka Kaval in WWE),and that guy is stiff as FUCK.
Other talents are not really ready for the guy,perhaps only Tyson Kidd and Christian and Ziggler (honorable mention goes to Heath Slater).
He needs to tune up his wrestling skills,because he's gonna need it in order to survive.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:kg3 at people thinking the DB thing is a real story, theres no quicker way to fuck up anyones big face push at the moment than to have them go against the guy at least 30-70% (depending on the city) of the crowd are just dying to cheer for, Bryans turning face after the punk feud, theres no-one else he can get booed against.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> :kg3 at people thinking the DB thing is a real story, theres no quicker way to fuck up anyones big face push at the moment than to have them go against the guy at least 30-70% (depending on the city) of the crowd are just dying to cheer for, Bryans turning face after the punk feud, theres no-one else he can get booed against.


Hoping for too much and it would be perfect for them to hotshot Ryback in the main event because Vince likes Ryback more than Bryan. Bryan will not turn face and Vince doesn't give a shit what the crowd wants, he wants Ryback to rape everyone.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Well look at that Daniel Bryan isn't afraid of Ryback. But I don't buy that report, they need all the heels that are over to remain higher up the card due to the thin roster. If they want to kill the Yes chants and his momentum that quick then they will do it. Nothing we can do about it. Bryan can work with anyone, but come on it's not like Bryan will win or be anything more than a rag doll with Ryback if this feud happens. Why not have Ryback face Big Show, Tensai or Kane? What he can't pick them up?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't see how Ryback is a bad, let alone dangerous wrestler. Those jobbers are literally earning their paychecks, and exclusively training to make their opponents look as good as possible, of course they will sell quick, intense attacks from Ryback like they have been killed, it's all part of kayfabe. I don't see how fake looking clotheslines would do any good. I think having a few big guys on the roster that can throw people around is pretty fun imo, the way how he executes his moves by yelling to the crowd is also ace. Far better than Tensai, Brodus Clay, etc imo.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Kazzenn said:


> Hoping for too much and it would be perfect for them to hotshot Ryback in the main event because Vince likes Ryback more than Bryan. Bryan will not turn face and Vince doesn't give a shit what the crowd wants, he wants Ryback to rape everyone.


Did the guy who posted the rumour actually give a link? no, because there was no report, he just did to get a reaction out of people who thinks like the above.

I didnt think DB would turn face so quick but I really think his segment with Vince the other night was foreshadowing, theyre desperate for ME faces now with the incoming wave of natural heels.


But yeah Ryberg, man that milking-the-giant-invisible-cow arm thing he does annoys me.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah I'm not really saying the report is true, sounds too much like dirtsheet BS but I am saying Vince would have Ryback go over Bryan every damn time unfortunately.


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

They always feed D Bry to the next "big face".


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^They tried that once, and theyve learned their lesson.

also, once again, there was no report.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

All I got to say, is that Bryan is connecting with the crowd and they want to feed him to Ryback? I don't want to see how that will turn out.

Anyways I PM that guy to see if he can provide a report or tell us if he heard it via Observer radio show.


----------



## Realdonnyv (May 21, 2012)

Why couldn't they just keep him as Skip Sheffield, Ryback is the worst name ever.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Loudness said:


> I don't see how Ryback is a bad, let alone dangerous wrestler. Those jobbers are literally earning their paychecks, and exclusively training to make their opponents look as good as possible, of course they will sell quick, intense attacks from Ryback like they have been killed, it's all part of kayfabe. I don't see how fake looking clotheslines would do any good. I think having a few big guys on the roster that can throw people around is pretty fun imo, the way how he executes his moves by yelling to the crowd is also ace. Far better than Tensai, Brodus Clay, etc imo.


The guy clotheslines people in the fucking head and/or neck.

This isn't All Japan 1990. Also look at his powerbombs.

He does the same Concussion giving powerbombs Benoit used to give people where he slams them down as hard as possible with no remorse.

Ryback is an accident waiting to happen. Being rough is fine, but being blatantly unsafe is too far.


Bryan can handle Ryback however. Bryan wrestled Takeshi Morshima, a guy much bigger and stiffer than Ryback in 5 seperate matches, each more brutal than the last.

Hell Morishima hit Bryan so hard it fucked up the retina in his eye, leaving him partially blind for a long time. Bryan finished the match, came back the next month and wrestled in an eyepatch.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

YimYac said:


> The guy clotheslines people in the fucking head and/or neck.
> 
> This isn't All Japan 1990. Also look at his powerbombs.
> 
> ...


American Dragon is hardcore like that :bryan


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I eventually want to see the "American Dragon" in WWE. A tough, technical, submission machine.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> F4Wonline.com is reporting the first feud scheduled for Ryback will be against Daniel Bryan.


I'm not surprised. Vince is very high on Ryback and a top heel is needed to get him over. Bryan coming from a WWE Title program gives him a lot of credibility as a heel and Bryan is able to make Ryback look great in the ring. It's a good first feud draw for Ryback and shows that he's going to advance up the card in a hurry.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I eventually want to see the "American Dragon" in WWE. A tough, technical, submission machine.


We've seen bits and pieces of it, but they haven't really gone full badass yet.

One day it will happen:sad:


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd love to see them let Bryan loose

FOr fucks sake he used to stomp the fuck out of people's heads as a finish.

Don't even get me started on the MMA elbows.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

How many more pages until everyone realizes the fake "bryan feud" post was a troll?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

thank god. feeding DB to Ryback would not quench his appetite :bryan

Is Ryback heel or face. going from what he is doing i would say he is a face but the guy looks like a freaking heel for sure. How the hell would someone like him be an underdog. I never understood why guys like Cena, Big Show, Henry and others could ever be face considering they are bigger and stronger than their opponents basically all the time. Yeah heels have dirty tactics but thats it.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

morris3333 said:


> F4Wonline.com is reporting the first feud scheduled for Ryback will be against Daniel Bryan.


Back to jobber status like I predicted.


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

SrsLii said:


> How many more pages until everyone realizes the fake "bryan feud" post was a troll?


No one reads threads


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

> We noted before that some WWE talents were hesitant to work with Ryback. There is at least some talk among the crew with people saying Ryback is a severe injury to an opponent just waiting to happen, because of his intensity and his sloppiness in depositing people.


http://www.pwpix.net/pwpixnews/headlines/341643688.php


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Realistically speaking, who do you guys think his next feud would be against? there aren't really no credible midcard heels on SD to get him over, or none that i can think of off the bat.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

It'll either be Ziggler, Bryan or Kidd. They can make him look like he has some in ring talent.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I doubt CM Punk, Cena or Randy would be willing to work with him, so whats the point?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cena's #1 Fan said:


> Realistically speaking, who do you guys think his next feud would be against? there aren't really no credible midcard heels on SD to get him over, or none that i can think of off the bat.


Bryan really is the best candidate for this job. Ziggler and Rhodes will likely be involved with Sheamus. Barrett won't come back to job to Ryback. Swagger is a possibility, but Bryan fits better.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

guy will be a terrible face if thats what they want in him. How is he gonna look feuding with someone so much smaller than him. He needs to be a heel. Instead of Johnny Ace bringing out Tensei all the time to punish ppl he should have brought Ryback out to show that he doesnt discriminate and just wants to be fed.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

How one sided would a feud with Ryback and any WWE Superstar be though? Either he keeps the win streak or he loses it by way of cheating, but beats the guy who cost him the streak in 10 seconds the next time.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Lol @ ya'll believing that report. Ryback has to establish himself some more before he gets thrust into a feud with D-Bry. Ryberg's face push would get absolutely buried if he went head up with da GAWD. 9/10, Rywack's first feud will wind up being against a washed up monster like Kane or something.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I say.. his first feud should be against Alex Riley. then hire Mexican America from TNA only to feed them to Ryback. Lets give those mofo's the taste of their own medicine. FINISH THEM!

DONE!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL at that report, how can you believe at everything you read? If at all he was that dangerous to work with, Vince would have never given him a push of that sort and maybe Ryback would have still been hanging around in FCW. Ryback even had quite a lot of tryout matches for 4-5 months before he was brought on TV and if he really was that dangerous, they would have never brought him on TV.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

SrsLii said:


> How many more pages until everyone realizes the fake "bryan feud" post was a troll?


I did point that out a few pages back, it seems just writing F4weekly in a post is the way to fool everyone, dont bother actually looking up or anything.
Respect to that well fed troll.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

YimYac said:


> The guy clotheslines people in the fucking head and/or neck.


In his defense, he's wrestling against tiny jobbers whose role is obviously to bump as harshly as possible. They're the ones who are making the clotheslines look as vicious as they are by bumping from face to neck. I'm sure if he were facing taller opponents who weren't supposed to go flying, he'd be aiming for the chest and the bumps would be less severe.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

faceface said:


> In his defense, he's wrestling against tiny jobbers whose role is obviously to bump as harshly as possible. They're the ones who are making the clotheslines look as vicious as they are by bumping from face to neck. I'm sure if he were facing taller opponents who weren't supposed to go flying, he'd be aiming for the chest and the bumps would be less severe.


Bullshit. It's not like you have a choice. If a guy is coming at you full speed and hits you in the neck, not much you can do.

I've seen wrestlers bigger than Ryback, wrestle people smaller than his jobbers do safer clotheslines.






Brodie Lee who is around 6' 7" or 6' 8" vs Hieracon/Jonathan Gresham who is around 5' 6/7ish"

Skip to 1:55. Brodie is easily an entire foot taller than Gresham. Gives him an incredibly safe clothesline to the chest, Gresham sells it insanely well, and it gets a great reaction. They are able to continue the match, due to Gresham not having his neck hit by a fucking truck.

There is no excuse for Ryback to be that unsafe considering he's been training/wrestling for several years. There is a rule in wrestling about taking care of your opponent.


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> LOL at that report, how can you believe at everything you read? If at all he was that dangerous to work with, Vince would have never given him a push of that sort and maybe Ryback would have still been hanging around in FCW. Ryback even had quite a lot of tryout matches for 4-5 months before he was brought on TV and if he really was that dangerous, they would have never brought him on TV.


You are very naive in how WWE works.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

What's with everybody thinking Ryback is so dangerous? Sure his moves look impactful but the guy is a monster so of course he isn't going to gingerly set guys down on the mat. If he was such a wrecking ball I'm sure we would've heard by now that he hurt one of those guys but that's not the case.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

YimYac said:


> Bullshit. It's not like you have a choice. If a guy is coming at you full speed and hits you in the neck, not much you can do.
> 
> I've seen wrestlers bigger than Ryback, wrestle people smaller than his jobbers do safer clotheslines.
> 
> ...


so you are saying the Ryback is an unsafe worker? if so, you gotta give the man credit, he takes imitating goldberg very serious..


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)

If only his gimmick is something like a vending machine that destroys people. Like a mercenary or something like that.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Dusty Roids said:


> so you are saying the Ryback is an unsafe worker? if so, you gotta give the man credit, he takes imitating goldberg very serious..


Lol I agree, I never thought he'd take ripping off Goldberg THAT far.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> LOL at that report, how can you believe at everything you read? If at all he was that dangerous to work with, Vince would have never given him a push of that sort and maybe Ryback would have still been hanging around in FCW. Ryback even had quite a lot of tryout matches for 4-5 months before he was brought on TV and if he really was that dangerous, they would have never brought him on TV.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

Ponpon said:


> If only his gimmick is something like a vending machine that destroys people. Like a mercenary or something like that.


I still wish he was a time traveling cyborg. Stupid but hilarious to see.


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

One of the best things going for WWE atm. Also, there is no way Ryback is naturally big. He's definitely been on the steroids. The man is HUGE.


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

Take him off TV if nobody on the roster wants to wrestle him, I'm getting seriously tired of him squashing nobodies.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

Tonight finally did it. I'm done and I don't want to see him in a ring ever again. I don't even give a shit if he squashes 3 or however many jobbers from now on I don't care.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kazzenn said:


> Tonight finally did it. I'm done and I don't want to see him in a ring ever again. I don't even give a shit if he squashes 3 or however many jobbers from now on I don't care.


Join the club. I'm sick of seeing him squash a bunch of skinny nobodies.


----------



## nugoyxi (Dec 31, 2011)

ICYMI

Ari Cohen = Elia Markopoulos
Mike Testa = Brian Fury

(From- Beyond Wrestling, Chaotic Wrestling, New England Championship Wrestling)


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

Guys, always remember that the chicken cross the road to dominate Ryback. 

The look Ryback gave when he said 'stupid' to his opponent while he's opponent is set up for the PowerBomb is hilarious.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That powerbomb was sick. Needs to do it to an actual competitor in order to be legit imo.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm still surprised that WWE hasn't received a lawsuit for mishandling manlets. There must be some 6ft+ jobbers somewhere.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't mind him killing the jobbers because the way he is doing it is so damn destructive looking.. like, when I write that he's killing the jobbers, it looks like he might actually kill them lol

To me, that's entertaining. I watch because I want to see how much punishment he hands out in any given match.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

FEEED HIMMMMM THREEEEEE!!!

FINISH THEM!!!

DONE!


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

Ryback is the next big star for WWE... a real money maker star. he has a heck of a lot of potential.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I like the head bobbing he does to his music.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

I love this guy. He is definitely one of two reasons I even watch smackdown (the other reason being damien sandow).... but this shit is getting old. it's the same shit week after week. they need to give him some actual opponents now, not 150 pound bitches to throw around the ring.


----------



## chasmmi (May 4, 2007)

I would normally agree that the jobber thing is stupid but he is so damn entertaining at this that it is fun to watch.

It seems amazing that these guys are walking away from these beatings as it all feels very very real which isn't the norm.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

WWE lost another chance of doing something entertaining and meaningful when they allowed Del RIo to chose Sheamus opponent on smackdown (was it 2 smackdowns ago?), Ryback would have been a great pick: interesting match + showing Del Rio can be capable of dangerous choices + a real opponent for Ryback + a challenge for Sheamus.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

IMO for some reason I find his squash matches entertaining lol


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

The only thing I like about him is that his matches are over quick, therefore off my screen quicker.


----------



## Ryback (Jan 27, 2012)

TheGreatOne. said:


> The only thing I like about him is that his matches are over quick, therefore off my screen quicker.


not like.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

He's a major highlight for me. He looks brutal.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Who else agrees the worst part of Ryback's matches are Michael Cole over selling him? 'Oh my god!! haaha these guys don't stand a chance! haahaa my lord! 2 guy 2 guys! this guy is unstoppable! haahaa'


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^^^ I find Booker and Cole laughing at the dudes to be the funniest part. Booker always trying to say they have a chance like he's being sarcastic "this kid's got it, look at the boy go!!!" but then gets crushed by Ryback. Cole does oversell him picking up 2 light weights, but it doesn't bother me tbh.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Booker and Cole are gold in all occasions, but the Ryback matches are extra-hilarious. 

"I've seen these guys on the independent circuit..."


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> ^^^ I find Booker and Cole laughing at the dudes to be the funniest part. Booker always trying to say they have a chance like he's being sarcastic "this kid's got it, look at the boy go!!!" but then gets crushed by Ryback. Cole does oversell him picking up 2 light weights, but it doesn't bother me tbh.


ya maybe for the first couple of matches it was funny, but now is it still really that funny to them? its been the same shit every damn week for like 2 or 3 months now. And they always act amazed when he picks 2 lightweights up as if he hasn't done 30 times already.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm actually starting to enjoy the promos the jobbers cut before the match more than the match itself.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

Anarchy™ said:


> I'm actually starting to enjoy the promos the jobbers cut before the match more than the match itself.


Definitely. I dread hearing Ryback's theme play because the promos are so bad they're good.


----------



## EdReed2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

I don`tave a problem with the squashes against indy performers right now, because there`s really not many jobbers / mid card talents for him to go through before he`s at the top. It`s called a slow build people. He should be picking up major stream around Survivor Series after getting into a few real programs with more highly regarded superstars. If their doing these same squashes a month from now though there`s gonna be an issue. I don`t mind the slow push, but you gotta start making progress at some point.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

The only dude that cut a legitimate promo was way back when he was still facing one guy per match; It was a guy billed as "Jacob Kaye". 

The dude, aside from being small, actually looked good/normal and he was very good on the mic, not in the "so bad it's funny" way, but like legitimately good. 

I was hoping, for weeks after that match, that he would appear on WWE TV again.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

EdReed2000 said:


> I don`tave a problem with the squashes against indy performers right now, because there`s really not many jobbers / mid card talents for him to go through before he`s at the top. It`s called a slow build people. He should be picking up major stream around Survivor Series after getting into a few real programs with more highly regarded superstars. If their doing these same squashes a month from now though there`s gonna be an issue. I don`t mind the slow push, but you gotta start making progress at some point.


That's fine but murdering guys half your size in what is effectively the same match is ridiculous, and I would not be shocked if he is still squashing "vanilla midgets" until Survivor Series.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Kazzenn said:


> That's fine but murdering guys half your size in what is effectively the same match is ridiculous, and I would not be shocked if he is still squashing "vanilla midgets" until Survivor Series.


Hopefully it gets interesting when they start putting more guys for him to face at the same time.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

It will for a week then after a month it'll grow stale like the 2 on 1 did. People loved it the first week and then got tired of it as it went on.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ryback is winning every week like a future star should be, The rest of the rosters is on this win this week, lose next week booking because they all facing eachother..


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Since WWE aren't doing anything with the tag team division, why not give Ryback the Morgan push and have him carry both belts for a while and then some jobber tag teams and some others can try to take it from him?


----------



## TheJacksEvans19933 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Ryback says "Stupid"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3-BySuzGYE

Why they don't give normal oponents to Ryback?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Ryback says "Stupid"*

That was pretty random, but I too noticed that.

*thread gets merged with Ryback discussion thread*


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Ryback says "Stupid"*

They will give him normal opponents in time. Hopefully.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Ryback says "Stupid"*

Rumors swirl that nobody wants to work with Ryback because he's too stiff, so I guess we'll see soon.


----------



## PotterNo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Ryback says "Stupid"*

Makes no difference, Ryback will never be a serious wrestler anyway.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Ryback says "Stupid"*

I really don't think he was calling the guy stupid because the guy screwed up legit or anything if that's what you're thinking.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Ryback says "Stupid"*

He just pulled it again tonight in the post main event cooldown match. Chuckle.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm still a Ryback-fan, but i think it's really getting old with him facing jobbers. 

I mean the idea letting him face 3 or 4 opponents at a time would be cool, but what i really think he needs is a decent feud, storyline and some promo/mic-time.

Or at least give him the intercontinental title..  Yeah.


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Will Ryback get 3 next time or a real match?*

Seriously. I hope they don't give him 3 crappy workers to squash. I wanna see him wrestle a real match. It was entertaining at first, but I don't see where in the hell they are gonna go with him. I guess he could squash the entire locker room then lose to Cena and start all over again.


----------



## ZigglersHandshake (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback get 3 next time or a real match?*

It's getting a bit ridiculous isn't it, and I really like the character. I think we'll probably see him go straight to feuding with a main eventer, Big Show perhaps.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Will Ryback get 3 next time or a real match?*

I love watching the promos the jobbers do. The first spot of the match is always awesome as well.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Will Ryback get 3 next time or a real match?*

The only enjoyable thing about Roidback segments are the jobbers.

What does that tell you?

(the guy sucks)


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Will Ryback get 3 next time or a real match?*

It should be Ryback v. CM Punk, Daniel Bryan and Kane at Summerslam. Ryback wins.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Will Ryback get 3 next time or a real match?*

Interested to see how's he gonna lift 3 guys.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Will Ryback get 3 next time or a real match?*

Feed Him THREE!!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Will Ryback get 3 next time or a real match?*



James Curran said:


> It should be Ryback v. CM Punk, Daniel Bryan and Kane at Summerslam. Ryback wins.


Too early to put the belt on him


----------



## 1illmatic (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback get 3 next time or a real match?*

Give him a real match.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Will Ryback get 3 next time or a real match?*

I'd love to see him wrestle his 600lb barbell, only then will I be impressed..


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Will Ryback get 3 next time or a real match?*



-Extra- said:


> Interested to see how's he gonna lift 3 guys.



Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryan has some great stories about "The Ryback"


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Why the fuck is that goof after The WWE title match?


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

If they are going to continue the jobber route they could at least give them names like:

Jeff Goldman & Liam Sachs
Craig Butch & Matt Cassidy
Sean Bonny & Brian Clyde
Jonny Clint & Ash Eastwood

You get my drift.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I still want to see him beat up 30 hometown jobbers at the same time. After that, I would like to see him move to a feud with a roster guy that is essentially a squash feud. Then I wouldn't mind him winning the US or Intercontinental title and having a title match every week with a roster member, slowly building up a strong winning streak with a midcard title. From there we can see if he deserves a World title or not. Personally, I like Ryback, but it's too soon to tell if he should Main Event.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Feed Me 3*

So we should be expecting Ryback to start squashing 3 jobbers in the near future. This should be interesting.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Feed Me 3*

I reckon they should bring back the Spirit Squad to feed to Ryback. Feed Me FOUR!


----------



## I AM CORN (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Feed Me 3*

he could perhaps but it would have to be someone like hornswaggle or something


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Feed Me 3*

Its all a way to make him relevant it will keep increasing Feed me 4,5,6 etc etc it will catch on like YES but obviously not as much.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Feed Me 3*

Dunno man, I think they've got him now. 3 is greater than 2~!


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Feed Me 3*

I can see it now, Stacked on his shoulders are Khali, Big Show and Mark Henry  Tell me you wouldn't be impressed. Not likely, sadly, 

I do however, think they should have him win one of his matches, then anything between four and eight guys come from under the ring and he crushes them all


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Feed Me 3*

They might as well put him in a gauntlet match against every local jobber they can find.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Feed Me 3*



@MrDrewFoley said:


> I can see it now, Stacked on his shoulders are Khali, Big Show and Mark Henry  Tell me you wouldn't be impressed. Not likely, sadly,
> 
> I do however, think they should have him win one of his matches, then anything between four and eight guys come from under the ring and he crushes them all


ryback would struggle to lift any one of those men he aint done anything strength wise to impress me yet since he's basically lifting light weights that any other bigman in the wwe can do


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Feed Me 3*



Bananas said:


> I reckon they should bring back the Spirit Squad to feed to Ryback. Feed Me FOUR!


Weren't there five people in the Spirit Squad? Unless you're intentionally missing out Dolph because he clearly wouldn't be going back to that gig lol. I'm guessing you were and if so - my bad.

Anyway, I guess three jobbers will be the next route. OP clearly is unimpressed with Ryback constantly squashing jobbers but I don't see the big issue. If they do it right, it could build upto a big climax when he finally has to sort out a real superstar.

Remember when Brodus came out on the ramp to help Santino against Dolph and Swagger? Before that Brodus had basically only squashed jobbers (albeit actual WWE jobbers). It's that kind of moment they should be aiming for - only hopefully more important and intense.

A big save for a face in distress against two or more physically impressive guys. I'd personally like to see him fuck up Henry or Big Show... or both.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Feed Me 3*

Bring back Brooklyn Brawler, Gillberg and Funaki and the guy will get over as hell with that squash.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I get that Vince has the hots for this guy and all, but I had enough of the squashes after they threw 2 jobbers in the first time. If anyone deserves to be on both RAW and Smackdown it's Damien Sandow, but then again Ryback is a face so they gotta get him over somehow. Still skip his segments completely though. I won't be interested until he starts a program with someone or at the very least starts running threw contracted talent. We get it. He can lift 350lbs of jobber. Fantastic. His Muscle Buster Lite is no Stroke of Genius.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

he should fight like 5 chicks


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

FEEED HIMMM THREEEEE..

FINISH IT!

DONE!


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

Feed him four jobbers and berserk him suddendly turning against the refere, destroying wrestlers (not jobbers) trying to help like in one long and gruesome improvised battle royale and dominating everyone. You can explain that he suffers from PTSD. At the end Damien Sandow comes and beats him using intelligence and strategy or simply reasons him with wise words. 

They become friends and act as individual wrestlers (I would love to watch Sandow using Ryback as one enforcer) and fight as one tag team when needed.

Brainy and the Beast


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Feed Me 3*



Coyotex said:


> ryback would struggle to lift any one of those men he aint done anything strength wise to impress me yet since he's basically lifting light weights that any other bigman in the wwe can do


It's just possible that I might have been joking,


----------



## johncenaftw (Jun 21, 2012)

Goldberg push. Just hope he doesn't run through the top guys.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

I hate the gimmick he has because it's basically the same Goldberg. "What's next?" vs "Feed me more"; both dudes are obviously really muscular, the difference is Ryback is beating peeps whom nobody gives a crap about.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

WWCturbo said:


> I hate the gimmick he has because it's basically the same Goldberg. "What's next?" vs "Feed me more"; both dudes are obviously really muscular, *the difference is Ryback is beating peeps whom nobody gives a crap about*.


Eh....so was Goldberg yo'


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

123bigdave said:


> Eh....so was Goldberg yo'


x2. 

The beginning of his streak wasn't that impressive to look at either. People just remember the big matches and expect Ryback to make an immediate impact on the roster.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Will Ryback ever be able to make a career for himself?*

I'll admit, at first I didn't like Ryback. Then two weeks later I took a liking to him. His squash matches are fun to watch and the way in which they're set up makes you just want to see Ryback come out and tear to pieces the two skinny pieces of crap trying to put themselves over. It's a simple yet effective way of getting over Ryback.

But there's one thing that's been bothering me. At first it started as a joke with, I believe, the Chicago crowd at Extreme Rules this year. I am, of course, referring to the "Goldberg" chants by the crowd. It's become apparent now that it's almost as if it's a game now. No matter what city he's in, the crowd just keeps chanting "Goldberg"

So it begs the question, is Ryback even over with the crowd? Do the crowd see him as nothing but an opportunity to play the game of "Goldberg"? Do they take him seriously at all? Will Ryback ever make a name for himself or will he just be remembered as mini-Goldberg?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever be able to make a career for himself?*

I like Ryback's look and moves and stuff even though he is a little too close to Goldberg IMO. I don't see him making it very far though. Ezekiel Jackson and Mason Ryan were both big strong squasher guys and they didn't last long.

I refuse to watch these stupid matches with him wrestling 2 random dudes that I could prolly beat up myself. I'll start watching him again when he wrestles an actual wrestler.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Will Ryback ever be able to make a career for himself?*

They need to keep pushing him strong, ignore the Goldberg stuff and pretty soon they will stop the chants. He could be the next big thing.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Will Ryback ever be able to make a career for himself?*

Once Ryback loses a few times, he should be fine in that regard. They should probably do that sooner rather than later, however.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Will Ryback ever be able to make a career for himself?*

He is over I believe, the crowd still pops for his power moves and for his initial entrance, before the Goldberg chants start.. I hope they turn "Goldbeeerg" into "Ryyybaaaack" somehow though.. chants can ruin a guy. The "boring" chants during the Koslov vs Triple H title match ruined his career forever, after his mega push.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Will Ryback ever be able to make a career for himself?*

I quite like the guy however the squash matches have run their course ages ago and he needs to start having proper matches that are competitive and guys who are are actual members of the roster.Its still to early to say where his career is going he definitely needs mic time as i cannot see him getting into main event feuds without this.


----------



## Vec-Tron (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever be able to make a career for himself?*

He'll be a gimmick strong man like E. Jackson within a year. I'm bored to tears by every squash match, so maybe he'll show charisma after that ends.


----------



## SnakeBites (Jun 20, 2012)

I like Ryback, but they need to stop making him face nobodys in the ring, it's getting boring now.

I would like to see him face 3, but after that get him in a feud.

Ryback/Tensai feud would be good. Have Tensai squash match then get him on the mic calling out Ryback then start from there.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever be able to make a career for himself?*

I like watching RyBack. He's bad ass and it would be pretty impressive if he could actually take 3 guys that he's begging for and hurl them onto his back and stomp around the ring.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever be able to make a career for himself?*

He's big

Vince likes him.

Sadly Roidback will be a 10 time world champion in about 5 years


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Will Ryback ever be able to make a career for himself?*

As long as Vince is still high on Ryback, he will get multiple chances to prove himself. Vince repeatedly pushes anyone who he favors regardless of the crowd's reaction.

As for being over, he's not over on Raw. When he came out, the crowd was completely silent besides Goldberg chants. They can edit the reactions on Smackdown, so it's harder to tell how over he is on that show.


----------



## porkchop64 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever be able to make a career for himself?*

He won't if he keeps on getting booked for squash matches against jobbers, a.k.a "local talent".


----------



## Vec-Tron (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever be able to make a career for himself?*



YimYac said:


> He's big
> 
> Vince likes him.
> 
> Sadly Roidback will be a 10 time world champion in about 5 years


It's true! If he shows even a glimps of charisma vince will push him to the moon...... Batista!!!... That stile of wrestling bores the shit out of me, but Vince has a hard on for big guys. Hey some people do like it, but not me.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever be able to make a career for himself?*

Mike Adalme was more over than Ryback. Complete waste of time. Can't wrestle. No charisma. Can't hold viewers. Can't get the crowd to be invested in all. Give up on him already.


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Will Ryback ever be able to make a career for himself?*

Maybe if this happens,

I'm thinking Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose start showing up on Raw every week and tell Vince McMahon they are taking over leading to a big three on three match at Summerslam which saw CM Punk, Randy Orton and Sheamus against Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose with a mystery partner. During the match Sheamus gets taken out meaning a two on two but there's a ref bump and Dean Ambrose low blows CM Punk so out of nowhere John Cena comes down the ramp and into the ring looking like he'll take out these "outsiders" as we'll call them.

Unfortunately though shock horror after looking like he's picking CM Punk up to help him John Cena instead hits CM Punk with an AA and turns, wait for it, heel to join these "outsiders" from FCW as we'll call them in Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins. After the three men take out CM Punk and Randy Orton brutally Michael Cole gets in the ring to interview John Cena who goes on a tirade of an interview where he tells the fans to "stick it" because they turned on him whilst carrying WWE on his back.

Whilst John Cena and his "outsiders" Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins take over WWE with John Cena becoming WWE champion and going on a long reign of around a year or so and going over everyone outside of the most popular babyface to whom he loses to in a horrible finish at WrestleMania another person is slowly coming up the ranks, this man is the man the call Ryback and whom has built up an undefeated streak. With John Cena running out of opponents Vince McMahon makes Ryback/Cena on Raw in the main event for the WWE title seeing as John Cena had won it back by this time but John Cena says only if Ryback beats Seth Rollins later that night which he does. So we get Ryback/Cena and after a gruelling 8 minute match Ryback hits John Cena with his finisher for the win and is WWE champion, i don't think that storyline has been done before and if it has WWE probably think we've forgotten about it anyway.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Will Ryback ever be able to make a career for himself?*

Who is going to step up and put him over though?

Dudes are scared to get Goldberg'd.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever be able to make a career for himself?*

The problem with Ryback is that there's already a bunch of squash match guys on the roster, when you tune into Smack down you're pretty much guaranteed to see more squash matches than regular matches which kind of sucks if you're hoping to see good matches.

I'm not sure what the guy needs to do to separate himself from Goldberg, but I can tell you that they crowd chants his name for a reason. The squash match stuff was fun, then got boring, then picked up when he started squashing 2 people, but now it's starting to get stale again... when Goldberg came out there was nobody really like him, not to mention Ryback usually wrestles guys that you've never see on the show before.

Also the guy looks really stiff, I wouldn't be surprised if any of his opponents get a legit injury - the mark of a green wrestler. People can hate on someone like Lord Tensai, but the guy at least can make it look like he's being stiff with his opponents without actually being stiff.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm enjoying him, although they need to do something more with him because soon it's going to start becoming very stale, it's already teetering on that now.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

They should turn him heel and give him a good manager. I highly doubt that ryback can cut a good promo.


----------



## Broadside (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Will Ryback ever be able to make a career for himself?*

I don't hate the guy by any stretch of the imagination, but I would like to see either his squashes lead/build to something, or he does away with it soon and starts having proper matches with proper competition. If WWE isn't confident with his skills, put him together with Mason Ryan and start doing some APA type stuff that won't involve anything over 5 minutes in length, I'd probably quite enjoy that.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Will Ryback ever be able to make a career for himself?*

I don't like the constant talk of the 'it' factor, but there's something I'm not feeling with this guy. It's just complete and utter apathy. 

I can't even picture him outside the context of squash matches. Imagine him versus Orton or CM Punk or Sheamus or Cena. Maybe he'll prove something more then, but he hasn't yet, and I just can't picture it. He's very 1-dimensional (not that that's anything too uncommon these days).


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Ryback is awesome, I predict he will win the next Royal Rumble and go over clean at wrestlemania against a top guy like Orton, Punk, possibly Cena but I doubt that.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I think he will face Kane at SummerSlam. If there's anybody who can show Ryback to be stiff while not being stiff is Kane. To be honest if you're scared to get hurt in this business then why be a WWE star. You think Foley didn't think he was going to get hurt when The Rock hit him ten times with a chair? Also Vader was stiff as fuck in WCW back in the days. WWE development system is training cheerleaders apparently.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I think he will face Kane at SummerSlam. If there's anybody who can show Ryback to be stiff while not being stiff is Kane. To be honest if you're scared to get hurt in this business then why be a WWE star. You think Foley didn't think he was going to get hurt when The Rock hit him ten times with a chair? Also Vader was stiff as fuck in WCW back in the days. WWE development system is training cheerleaders apparently.


That may not be a bad idea.(Ryback vs Kane) especially if they put on a good match.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

itsmadness said:


> They should turn him heel and give him a good manager. I highly doubt that ryback can cut a good promo.


He's above average compared to current roster. But yeah I'd still prefer a manager. Maybe a new heel woman manager? Just not Vickie..


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Cena's #1 Fan said:


> That may not be a bad idea.(Ryback vs Kane) especially if they put on a good match.


:lmao you seen a Kane match? Would bore the piss out of me.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> :lmao you seen a Kane match? Would bore the piss out of me.


I disagree, i reckon Kane would be a good feud in a few months for Ryback. Kane is a monster, Ryback is the new monster on the block. I could see that being a decent feud. 

I still think he should keep squashing more and more jobbers per match. These are a different type of squash match as they're all about making his offense look utterly devastating. I think this has been a great slow build, making small changes each week. I'm loving it.

Also, as someone suggested, Brains and Brawn - Ryback and Sandow. I think they'd be an intense tag team.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> :lmao you seen a Kane match? Would bore the piss out of me.


Kane has been one of the most consistent workers this year.


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

Feed him more.


----------



## paweletakwiele130 (May 5, 2011)

What was it with Ryback constantly shouting "stupid" at one of the jobbers today? Did the jobber fuck sth up or was it Ryback's routine? I haven't seen it before.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

pg43283 said:


> What was it with Ryback constantly shouting "stupid" at one of the jobbers today? Did the jobber fuck sth up or was it Ryback's routine? I haven't seen it before.


He's done it before. Jobber botched the first powerbomb though but I think that was after he yelled "stupid".


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

itsmadness said:


> They should turn him heel and give him a good manager. I highly doubt that ryback can cut a good promo.


Typical IWC bullshit. Ryback makes for the perfect face character, turning him heel would just be so stupid at this point.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Typical IWC bullshit. Ryback makes for the perfect face character, turning him heel would just be so stupid at this point.


:lol this, The WWE would be perfect if they would just turn:

John Cena
CM Punk
Sheamus
Orton
Christian
Ryback
Brodus Clay
Great Khali
Kofi
Sin Cara
Truth
Santino
Ryder
Tyson Kidd
Justin Gabriel
The Usos

Heel


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Its amazing how much of a Goldberg clone Ryback is because he almost fits Bill to a tee minus stealing RVD's attire, but I'm okay with that because I think the WWE roster has been sadly lacking a destroyer. Umaga passed away, Henry's injured, Clay is cartoony, Lesnar only works PPVs, and WWE made A-Train even more uninteresting with the Tensai makeover.

I do hope they continue with Ryback's push and undefeated streak and I think he could be a big time player if he could work on his craft then go over people on the roster.

- Vic


----------



## badmanbigelow (Jun 20, 2012)

Now that I think of it, I wonder if Vince is trying to build Ryback to be a modern day Warrior as opposed to Goldberg... or a hybrid of both. That being said, I don't dislike Ryback, but I'm starting to get sick of the jobber fest minus Stan Stansky and Arthur Rosenburg, the FUTURE of jobbers.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Why Ryback is better than Goldberg !*

Ryback is better than Goldberg. He is awesome did you see how,he picked up two guys at once this week, and the weeks before wow Goldberg could never do that. Also when Nexus were in an big main event Skip was awesome, and why are wrestlers scared to face him.He was the best performer, in that big Summerslam tag team match.When I saw him in that match I said to my brother that,this guy has the potential to be the next Big Monster in the WWE.Also he has had solid matches on F.C.W,as well as being great in that 4 star Summerslam 7 on 7 main event. Bill Goldberg never did that when did Bill Goldberg have solid matches.I started watching wrestling in 1997 as an 12 year old kid.I loved Hollywood Hulk Hogan and Sting, and watched more Nitro shows that year then raw, despite my first ever show that I watched was Wrestlemania 13. However I always told my dad to change to raw, when this new up and coming performer Goldberg, would have his boring two minute match. The reason why I called him an performer, is because to call him an wrestler is an insult.Insult to people like Ryback and Kane, who despite their size can actually go in the ring unlike Goldberg.I still watched Nitro into 1998 more than raw however when, Goldberg beat Hollywood Hulk Hogan that was the night, I stopped watching Nitro live on an Monday. I never watched it again live on an Monday, till the final ever Nitro show.When Goldberg came into the WWE in 2003 I only watched his match with The Rock,because The Rock is my favorite of all time.When Goldberg beat him I never watched any, parts of raw that had this boring ignoramus in them.Ryback enlightens me however that ignoramus Goldberg, was an simpleton that simpleton had no talent what so ever.Don't say Goldberg chants to Ryback, say Ryback chants if Goldberg ever came back to him.All in Ryback is better than Goldberg,your welcome.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Why Ryback is better than Goldberg !*

Wow...you just go on thinking that then.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Kane has been one of the most consistent workers this year.


Consistently boring.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Why Ryback is better than Goldberg !*

close the thread I did not know there was an Ryback thread already.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why Ryback is better than Goldberg !*

Goldberg picked up Big Show when he was 550 lbs and held him in a vertical suplex position and you think he couldn't lift 2 guys who weigh 120 lbs soaking wet? :argh:

RyBack might be a better wrestler than Goldberg, but he damn sure doesn't have the same "it" factor. Goldberg squashes were fun, I feel absolutely nothing when RyBack comes out.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Why Ryback is better than Goldberg !*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Goldberg picked up Big Show when he was 550 lbs and held him in a vertical suplex position and you think he couldn't lift 2 guys who weigh 120 lbs soaking wet? :argh:
> 
> RyBack might be a better wrestler than Goldberg, but he damn sure doesn't have the same "it" factor. Goldberg squashes were fun, I feel absolutely nothing when RyBack comes out.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbySdh66npI


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Why Ryback is better than Goldberg !*



forzaitalia2012 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbySdh66npI


Irrelevant? Umm..okay. So you dont care what he has to say? It seems to me, that if someone doesnt agree with you then theyre stupid. Ive gotten that feeling a lot from you. Especially with your Del Rio thread and calling everyone stupid simpletons.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

RobsYourUncle said:


> Feed him more.


So Ryback is a buff guy with an eating disorder?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why Ryback is better than Goldberg !*

Considering Goldberg is the biggest draw ever outside Hogan/Austin/Rock and RyBack is an unimportant Nexus cast off who can only work with local jobbers, my opinion seems pretty relevant on the subject.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Why Ryback is better than Goldberg !*



TomahawkJock said:


> Irrelevant? Umm..okay. So you dont care what he has to say? It seems to me, that if someone doesnt agree with you then theyre stupid. Ive gotten that feeling a lot from you. Especially with your Del Rio thread and calling everyone stupid simpletons.


Why do you hate me everything I say you reply to go away never say anything to me again.


----------



## badmanbigelow (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Why Ryback is better than Goldberg !*

It's really too early to make any positive or negative judgments on Ryback until we see him in some feuds and actual matches.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Why Ryback is better than Goldberg !*

Better wrestler? Maybe. I think it should be pointed out that Goldberg was a *Phenomenon*, one of the strongest, most intense men I've seen in Pro wrestling. He made me believe lol.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Why Ryback is better than Goldberg !*



forzaitalia2012 said:


> Why do you hate me everything I say you reply to go away never say anything to me again.


Damn dude. Im not even saying anything bad. Im giving my opinion on your opinion. Frankly that youtube video you posted to that guy was rude considering what he said was completely relevant.

Also dont bash the Thunder and call them LOSERS like you called without having any freakin facts to back it up. Thats why Ive been hassling you. Because you bashed my team. Thats something you just dont do without reprecussions. Ya hear?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Why Ryback is better than Goldberg !*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Considering Goldberg is the biggest draw ever outside Hogan/Austin/Rock and RyBack is an unimportant Nexus cast off who can only work with local jobbers, my opinion seems pretty relevant on the subject.


You'll have to forgive the OP. Its still real to him, damnit!


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Why Ryback is better than Goldberg !*



TomahawkJock said:


> Damn dude. Im not even saying anything bad. Im giving my opinion on your opinion. Frankly that youtube video you posted to that guy was rude considering what he said was completely relevant.
> 
> Also dont bash the Thunder and call them LOSERS like you called without having any freakin facts to back it up. Thats why Ive been hassling you. Because you bashed my team. Thats something you just dont do without reprecussions. Ya hear?


Sorry for bashing your team.There an great side with an good young future and Durant and Westbrook will win titles, unlucky this year. I belive that this won't be the only time we would have meet you in the finals, and we will see each other many more NBA final for years too come.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

RYBACK IS NOW MY FAVOURITE WRESTLER. I HOPE HE SQUASHES BROCK LESNAR AT WRESTLEMANIA AND WINS THE WWE TITLE.


----------



## Bindal (Jan 31, 2012)

I think it's clear that having him beat two (maybe three soon) opponents at a time, twice a week, is a way to get Goldberg's streak over and done with. If he is squashing 4 opponents every week, it will take roughly 10 months for him to reach 174. He will probably start facing jobbers from the main roster (e.g. Heath Slater, Drew McIntyre) aroung 140, and legit competitors around 160. 

The reason he is facing local jobbers is because the WWE roster isn't as big as the WCW roster back in 1998.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Bindal said:


> I think it's clear that having him beat two (maybe three soon) opponents at a time, twice a week, is a way to get Goldberg's streak over and done with. If he is squashing 4 opponents every week, it will take roughly 10 months for him to reach 174. He will probably start facing jobbers from the main roster (e.g. Heath Slater, Drew McIntyre) aroung 140, and legit competitors around 160.
> 
> The reason he is facing local jobbers is because the WWE roster isn't as big as the WCW roster back in 1998.


He has already been facing main roster folks on and off


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

FEED HIM MORE!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

How 311 idiots have voted that they "LOVE" him I'll never fucking know.

Oh how I'd love to see Goldberg get back in the gym for a couple of months and randomly come back and squash the cunt.


----------



## Burning Hammer (Jun 18, 2012)

At first I thought it was cool having Ryback come out and destroy 1-2 scrawny guys. It was more entertaining than some of the stupid crap they show but now since its the same thing over and over it's gotten boring. I still like Ryback though he's awesome.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

NathWFC said:


> How 311 idiots have voted that they "LOVE" him I'll never fucking know.
> 
> Oh how I'd love to see Goldberg get back in the gym for a couple of months and randomly come back and squash the cunt.


How dare they have an opinion.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> How 311 idiots have voted that they "LOVE" him I'll never fucking know.
> 
> Oh how I'd love to see Goldberg get back in the gym for a couple of months and randomly come back and squash the cunt.


I'm with ya brother! :steiner2


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm know they're going to have him eventually have beaten 29 guys and have him say "Feed me 29!", thus the Ryback Rumble takes place where they all return and he beats 29 guys at the same time.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Burning Hammer said:


> At first I thought it was cool having Ryback come out and destroy 1-2 scrawny guys. It was more entertaining than some of the stupid crap they show but now since its the same thing over and over it's gotten boring. I still like Ryback though he's awesome.


It looks like its standard these days to let him squash jobbers for weeks, just like with Brodus Clay, who basically still has no direction and not a good feud.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



> - Ryback talks about the Goldberg comparisons since returning to WWE TV this year in an article in the July issued WWE Magazine. Ryback said,
> 
> “*All the Rob Van Dam comparisons are fine with me because we actually have the same airbrush guy. I feel like I’m a colorful person in terms of my personality… The plain black look just didn’t cut it for me. It worked for Austin, it worked for Goldberg, but I’m not Austin or Goldberg – I’m Ryback.*”


I like Gillberg.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

I love this guy. I hope he makes it far!


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

I don't see the Goldberg comparisons. Whatsoever.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

*the ryback


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

It'd be funny if outside of the ring Ryback was actually really effeminate, promo's of him out shopping, on the phone to his mother etc.


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



The Arseache Kid said:


> It'd be funny if outside of the ring Ryback was actually really effeminate, promo's of him out shopping, on the phone to his mother etc.


You mean, almost like... a normal person?


----------



## Thugblood (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey guys 
On last Smackdown Did they really chant "Feed me more" ?
Or did the WWE edit it?


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Its gotten very boring seeing Ryback squashing guys it was nice in the start, but now atleast put three jobbers or some WWE wrestlers with some skills put him in a storyline and start building him hes been stale with the squash mashes with only two.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

Hope the next Jobbers try to throw panera bread at him, just to see how mad he gets.


----------



## YaoGuai (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

Ryback is a beast.

I do understand the Goldberg comparisons though.

It was weird because I was watching his squash match and thinking "huh, this guy kinda reminds me of Goldberg," and then the Goldberg chants started.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

Omg.....he should have called himself "THE RYBACK!"


----------



## YaoGuai (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Omg.....he should have called himself "THE RYBACK!"


THEE RYBACK!

art thou bored?


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

Shut up and squash, Bill.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

He is not just "Ryback", he is "The Ryback".


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

Who ever compared him to Austin?


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

I don't get the comparison to Austin, but I do get the comparison to Goldberg.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Hope the next Jobbers try to throw panera bread at him, just to see how mad he gets.


:lmao YES. I really want Bryan to just tell a ton of The Ryback stories one day. Seems like they have fun.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

Compared to Austin? In what way? Maybe just by being bald but that's where it stops. He IS the new age Goldberg, until he loses he will be compared to Goldberg. 

If he ever makes it far you know he's just going to be fed to Cena in one of those filler feuds that will end at some filler PPV with Cena going over.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

"I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Heath Slater!"


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

It's not that he's being compared to Austin, he's saying that wearing plain black trunks worked for those two massively popular guys but not him. It's not rocket science people.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

I like how he's so proud to be himself, not digging him one bit right now tbh.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

*He's also not Norman Smiley.*


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

...so Ryback is RVD on riods..


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

You need two jobbers squashed...you need a 5 minute filler...you need to go to the bathroom and there hasn't been a divas match yet..you call Ryback for all you transitional needs!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

I don't think anybody mistook you for Austin buddy. 

And WWE, good luck getting those Goldberg chants to stop.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

I hope he makes it.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

dream match Gillberg vs Ryback...


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

He's also not any good


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

Get Ryebread outta here man...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

He doesn't remind of Austin, Goldberg, or RVD. He actually reminds me most of that Skip Sheffield guy from NXT and then Nexus.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

"I am The Ryback."


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

how long has he been eating jobbers. Guy looks like a beast, they just need to make him heel or something. Im assuming he is face since he is smashing guys who go for the cheap heat but it would provide so much character if he started beating up on the guys like Ryder, Santino and just didnt discriminate. was a guy who only worried about himself so he would be tweener kind of.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

Ryback: "I am not Austin, I am not RVD, I am not Ryback - I am Goldberg! ... Ahhhh fuck it".


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

He's not Austin, he's not Goldberg, he's garbage.


----------



## PotterNo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

'The Ryback' kind of sounds like the name of a model of Cadilac or something


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

But when is Ryebread gonna wrestle someone who weighs over 200lbs though? Wrestle 2 guys who combine to weigh 230 don't count anymore


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

Good to see him saying he's not those 2 because with all due respect to him he's not even close to those 2 in terms of talent and impact on wrestling.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



ultimatekrang said:


> *the ryback


I agree. Calling him The Ryback gives it a much cooler sounding/old school feel.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Theproof said:


> He's not Austin, he's not Goldberg, he's garbage.


:lmao this is the best one yet.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

Yeah, wonder who compared him to Austin.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



> I feel like I’m a colorful person in terms of my personality…


Oh, are you? THEN SHOW IT.

I'm not Goldberg....well, you're damn sure TRYING to be. Unfortunately for you, nobody will ever be able to match Goldberg at that formula. He may be a one trick pony but the one trick he did, he did brilliantly and drew tons of money with it. This guy will never amount to a quarter as much. I don't know where he thought anyone compared him to Austin, though. He should be so lucky to be even mentioned in the same breath.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

*To be fair to the guy I think he's getting the Austin/Goldberg thing from the black tights. *


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

Ryback is a character from universal soldier, end of story, or was it that segal movie???


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*










Oh shit. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

Looks at him for ffs. They shoulda gave up on this squash match shit with him, Brodus, Cesaro, Sandow.. and thrown one of them in the deep end and straight at a guy with a belt. Mix it up a bit, instead of this ever dragging storylines through two minor PPV's with the rotational big belt 5 (Punk, Bryan, Sheamus, Kane, ADR) in constant match rotation and put a roid'd spanner in the works. 

"Yes! Yes! Yes!" - **grab** throw, slam, 
"Go to Sleep" - "Fuck You!" **grab** throw, clotheline.. 
"Hiya Big fella" - "Stupid Ginger!" **grab** throw, suplex...
"Its my Destiny to beat yoouuuuu..." - **grab** throw, slam..
"Embrace the.. oh FUCK" - **grab** throw, clotheline.. aarrrrrrrgghhhhhhhhh!!!

or something to that effect...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oh shit. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Great, now there's an excuse for the Austin comparison.

I swear, Skip Sheffield is one of the reasons I just CAN'T buy RyBack.

Ladies and gentleman, Goldberg version 2: 










Gotta be fucking kidding me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

Vince living in the past. lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Tokyo4Life said:


> Ryback is a character from universal soldier, end of story, or was it that segal movie???


Casey Ryback - Under Siege 

Seagal movie.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

He's not Ryback either, it's The Ryback!(Y)


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

STFU AustBerg............


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

he failed to address whether or not he is RVD...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



LadyCroft said:


> *To be fair to the guy I think he's getting the Austin/Goldberg thing from the black tights. *


Nah he jacked RVD's singlet :lmao


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, are you? THEN SHOW IT.
> 
> I'm not Goldberg....well, you're damn sure TRYING to be. Unfortunately for you, nobody will ever be able to match Goldberg at that formula. He may be a one trick pony but the one trick he did, he did brilliantly and drew tons of money with it. This guy will never amount to a quarter as much. I don't know where he thought anyone compared him to Austin, though. He should be so lucky to be even mentioned in the same breath.


Ryback is meant to be a machine. People were saying they couldn't take him seriously as "The Cornfed Meathead" Skip Sheffield. So what do people want? Goofy Sheffield or Ryback? Me, I like the ass kicker Ryback. His squash matches are enough entertainment that he doesn't need to do anything else but kick ass. And his catchphrases will catch on, they're already catching on.

He's not trying to be Goldberg. Just because he's bald doesn't mean he's Goldberg. I wish people would stop being so damn ignorant.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Kentonbomb said:


> Ryback is meant to be a machine. People were saying they couldn't take him seriously as "The Cornfed Meathead" Skip Sheffield. So what do people want? Goofy Sheffield or Ryback? Me, I like the ass kicker Ryback. His squash matches are enough entertainment that he doesn't need to do anything else but kick ass. And his catchphrases will catch on, they're already catching on.
> 
> He's not trying to be Goldberg. Just because he's bald doesn't mean he's Goldberg. I wish people would stop being so damn ignorant.


His baldness is the least of the reasons. He's a big jacked up guy with no personality, he comes out, squashes a guy in 2 minutes and then leaves, and that's literally ALL he does.

There's only 3 differences between Goldberg and RyBack

A - Goldberg was over

B - Goldberg was good at it and the act had never been done in that way before

C - Goldberg beat REAL talent

Other than that, they're the same. You think people are chanting Goldberg at RyBack solely because he doesn't have hair? COME ON. You know better than that I hope.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

the fuck is entertaining about watching a guy squash local gym rats?


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> His baldness is the least of the reasons. He's a big jacked up guy with no personality, he comes out, squashes a guy in 2 minutes and then leaves, and that's *literally ALL he does.
> 
> There's only 3 differences between Goldberg and RyBack
> 
> ...


*

So what if he is Goldberg 2.0? Who said its a bad thing? Wrestling is all about recycling gimmicks. 

Ryback is over too

Ryback is getting good at this

I'm sure they will put him against REAL talent in a few weeks. 

Fucking negativity. Drop it.*


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> His baldness is the least of the reasons. He's a big jacked up guy with no personality, he comes out, squashes a guy in 2 minutes and then leaves, and that's literally ALL he does.
> 
> There's only 3 differences between Goldberg and RyBack
> 
> ...


What personality can you give him? You want him to dance or something?  Don't give them any ideas...

Ryback's matches are actually entertaining which is more than I can say for most people. And no, most people are just ignorant and think that anyone who comes out and goes undefeated is Goldberg.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Felpent said:


> So what if he is Goldberg 2.0? Who said its a bad thing? Wrestling is all about recycling gimmicks.
> 
> Ryback is over too
> 
> ...


The act doesn't work anymore in 2012.

He's not over. Chanting Goldberg at somebody is telling the guy you don't buy what he's selling.

No he isn't. 

That's what people said like 2 months ago.

No.



> What personality can you give him? You want him to dance or something? Don't give them any ideas...
> 
> Ryback's matches are actually entertaining which is more than I can say for most people. And no, most people are just ignorant and think that anyone who comes out and goes undefeated is Goldberg.


No, I don't want him to dance. 

Nobody thinks that anyone who's undefeated is Goldberg. What are you talking about? It's the WAY he does it. I've never heard anybody say Tensai before he lost, Brodus, Sandow or Cesaro is Goldberg. RyBERG is blatantly copying Goldberg. The fact that YOU personally don't see it doesn't mean it's not there. There's a reason the people in the arenas chant it at him and it's not ignorance.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The act doesn't work anymore in 2012.
> 
> He's not over. Chanting Goldberg at somebody is telling the guy you don't buy what he's selling.
> 
> ...


I see more Lanny Poffo in Damien Sandow than Goldberg in Ryback. Ironically enough...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

Well, isn't that special? *church lady voice*

Like I said, whether you see it or not, the vast majority of people do and it's not going to stop unless his act evolves.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, isn't that special? *church lady voice*
> 
> Like I said, whether you see it or not, the vast majority of people do and it's not going to stop unless his act evolves.


You must have missed the part where the people were chanting FEED ME MORE.


----------



## wrestlingfan4life2 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

I love Ryback. I'm not a fan of Brodus clay. But what would make me interested in them, is an actual feud. Not just Dominating jobbers right and left...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

He's not Ric Flair, either, clearly...


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



wrestlingfan4life2 said:


> I love Ryback. I'm not a fan of Brodus clay. But what would make me interested in them, is an actual feud. Not just Dominating jobbers right and left...


Brodus Clay sucks. Ryback has the most entertaining squash matches I ever seen. I actually look forward to Smackdown to see what Ryback will do to these schmucks. 

Brodus Clay literally does the same moves in the same routine every week. Ryback always adds something new and that shows me that he's not a slacker in the ring. I've been a fan of his since he was Skip Sheffield, he can GO in the ring. And he's intense as hell.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Kentonbomb said:


> You must have missed the part where the people were chanting FEED ME MORE.


I skipped his match on this weeks SmackDown, so I probably did. It's the same shit EVERY time, why bother? 

I'll bet they were still chanting GOLDBERG, though. They will on Raw tonight, for sure.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Kentonbomb said:


> You must have missed the part where the people were chanting FEED ME MORE.


you missed the part where people were chanting "GOOOOOOOOOOOOLDBERRRRRRRRRRRG"

bro...theyre chanting "feed me more", but feed him more what? More jobbers? It's a stale fucking act, and regardless of how much people chant "feed me more", theyre not going to be long for a gimmick like this when it's been done BETTER in the past.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*

You guys need to be patient. You don't know where this is leading up to. Maybe the whole intention was to make him like Goldberg only for some small nobody jobber to come in and defeat him. 

I hope not, but you don't know. I personally don't see any comparison but I know how the internet works. Ryback is eventually going to face three guys and that is something I don't believe Goldberg has ever done. Maybe on the next PPV, he will face four guys. Seeing Ryback destroy four guys at once would be good TV in my book.


----------



## wrestlingfan4life2 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Kentonbomb said:


> Brodus Clay sucks. Ryback has the most entertaining squash matches I ever seen. I actually look forward to Smackdown to see what Ryback will do to these schmucks.
> 
> Brodus Clay literally does the same moves in the same routine every week. Ryback always adds something new and that shows me that he's not a slacker in the ring. I've been a fan of his since he was Skip Sheffield, he can GO in the ring. And he's intense as hell.


That's one of the reason i don't like Brodus Clay. Same thing every single time, what a bore. bathroom break when he's on. I agree Ryback Kicks butt, but he can't keep dominating nobodies every week, it would be nice to see him wrestle someone like Clay, or santino, possibly even kane..


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Kentonbomb said:


> You guys need to be patient.


8 weeks of squashes is pretty fucking patient imo


----------



## wrestlingfan4life2 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> 8 weeks of squashes is pretty fucking patient imo


 lol, it is indeed..


----------



## Firass (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> 8 weeks of squashes is pretty fucking patient imo


Has Brodus not been there for over 6 months and he still really haven't had a real match - so 8 weeks is prolly not gonna cut it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Firass said:


> Has Brodus not been there for over 6 months and he still really haven't had a real match - so 8 weeks is prolly not gonna cut it.


so youre justifying the lack of Ryback's character development with the lack of Brodus's development? 

:bosh


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL @ the nerds who say Ryback sucks thinking they know everything.
I had some mates over who used to watch Wrestling when they were younger like most guys do, and I put Smackdown on and showed them Ryback. They loved it thought he was awesome, entertaining & funny watching him squash 2 dudes at once, they all predicted he would be the next big thing in WWE. Casual fans love guys like Ryback.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Reaper of Death said:


> LOL @ the nerds who say Ryback sucks *thinking they know everything.*


none of us said or implied that we "know everything"...


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> the fuck is entertaining about watching a guy squash local gym rats?


they're building him up and making him look as dominant as possible to as many people as they possibly can. gee, that was hard to figure out. 

at the very least he adds a new move every single week, unlike 90% of the roster. your incessant whining that isn't justified at all for all of the wrestlers you dislike is so annoying.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Ryback used to give me a stiffy, now he's repeating the same act over and over again. He needs a fued


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Kentonbomb said:


> You guys need to be patient. You don't know where this is leading up to. Maybe the whole intention was to make him like Goldberg only for some small nobody jobber to come in and defeat him.
> 
> I hope not, but you don't know. I personally don't see any comparison but I know how the internet works.* Ryback is eventually going to face three guys and that is something I don't believe Goldberg has ever done. *Maybe on the next PPV, he will face four guys. Seeing Ryback destroy four guys at once would be good TV in my book.


Goldberg faced off against up to 5 different opponents at once with chairs and contrary to Ryback's opponents they weren't part of the liliputian army. that is what sets Goldberg and Brock apart from Ryback, IMO. ryback manhandles smaller guys who every one expects him to be able to throw around and Brock and goldberg tossed around 220-230 pounders like they were nothing.



Reaper of Death said:


> Casual fans love guys like Ryback


Universal truth is not measured in mass appeal.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

I like Ryback, but yeah. I get it now, put him in a feud already.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> they're building him up and making him look as dominant as possible to as many people as they possibly can. gee, that was hard to figure out.


Yeah, it is hard to figure out considering he hasn't squashed a person who's won a match this year. If I wanted to make a guy look dominant, he'd be beating stars.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

I'll pretty much agree what the majority of people are saying here, Ryback needs a feud now. The squash matches were fun at first, but the longer they keep doing the same thing, the less momentum Ryback has behind him. Especially now they're stuck at him just squashing 2 jobbers for weeks on end.

I heard a report they wanted him to squash 3 or 4 jobbers at once, but for some reason Bill DeMott said no to that. Not sure why they wouldn't want him to have some kind of progression.


----------



## Rayfain (Dec 5, 2011)

Ryback has yet to achieve anything. How is beating scrawny local guys every week supposed to make me believe he is a bad ass? 

I doubt we are going to see anything interesting come out of it - for example, an upset - considering how much Vince loves the guy.

It would be a great way to debut Chris Hero though. They introduce Hero as "local competitor Kassius Ohno" and he shockingly knocks him out with a discus elbow.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Kentonbomb said:


> Brodus Clay sucks. Ryback has the most entertaining squash matches I ever seen. I actually look forward to Smackdown to see what Ryback will do to these schmucks.
> 
> Brodus Clay literally does the same moves in the same routine every week. Ryback always adds something new and that shows me that he's not a slacker in the ring. I've been a fan of his since he was Skip Sheffield, he can GO in the ring. And he's intense as hell.


fpalm Ryback does the exact same shit every week as well


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, it is hard to figure out considering he hasn't squashed a person who's won a match this year. If I wanted to make a guy look dominant, he'd be beating stars.


I don't think that will make any difference if I'm honest. If he was squashing the roster instead of nobodies, I think the people here who hate him will still hate him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kuchiki said:


> I don't think that will make any difference if I'm honest. If he was squashing the roster instead of nobodies, I think the people here who hate him will still hate him.


That has nothing to do with anything. Hate is hate, credibility is credibility. Whether RyBack is good or he sucks, beating on 90 pound jobbers from the local Indy fed is NOT the process to make him look good. We get it, he can beat losers, point proven. Now give him somebody who can take a hit without folding like an accordion.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Kuchiki said:


> I don't think that will make any difference if I'm honest. If he was squashing the roster instead of nobodies, I think the people here who hate him will still hate him.


Yeah, they're the types that basically assume that if it's a big guy, they automatically suck. Even though he's shown he can go as Skip Sheffield, that doesn't count for some reason.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I like Ryback but they are ruining his momentum by having him do the same squash match every week. Give him a credible opponent already WWE.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



ogorodnikov said:


> they're building him up and making him look as dominant as possible to as many people as they possibly can. *gee, that was hard to figure out.*


Oh, we have a sarcastic one our hands here...I dont think you realize that squashing jobbers isnt making anyone look tough. It makes it look like a bad gimmick. The guy has wrestled on 3 PPVs, and has squashed no name jobbers on 2 of them. On the other, he squashed Camacho, who hasnt won a match since what seems like 2010. Again, tell me why 8 weeks of squashing jobbers is supposed to be viewed as some sort of epic character development?




ogorodnikov said:


> at the very least he adds a new move every single week, unlike 90% of the roster. *your incessant whining* that isn't justified at all for all of the wrestlers you dislike is so annoying.


Oh, he adds a new move every week? Please, inform me of what moves he's "added"...throwing guys around a ring consists less of moves, and more of strength. I havent seen a move out of him aside from a few glorified samoan drops and suplexes. 

My incessant whining? Yeh, I'm sorry if I'd like to spend my time watching guys who can, you know, *wrestle* against other actual *wrestlers* on my *wrestling* program.

Ryback is a nice novelty act, but his character hasnt developed in 8 weeks, with the exception of him screaming "FEED ME MORE" like he's a fat chick at a buffet.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm sorry but WWE is trying to destroy ryback, Im having to leave the room each time ryback is on because of these pointless matches that we have to watch. I would much rather lick a bottle of coca cola for 10 minutes than sit through a jobber match each week.


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *That has nothing to do with anything.* Hate is hate, credibility is credibility. Whether RyBack is good or he sucks, beating on 90 pound jobbers from the local Indy fed is NOT the process to make him look good. We get it, he can beat losers, point proven. Now give him somebody who can take a hit without folding like an accordion.


Well, you're debating on who he beats as effecting how good he looks and how people feel about him, so clearly that has something to do with credibility and hate... Or is that not the point you are making after all?

I didn't even argue if they're doing it right. I'm simply saying I don't think it'll make any difference. Khali crushed the roster and nobody cares about him outside of india.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

The irony of all this is that in six months time Ryback will be putting over the same indy jobbers, in their local feds.


----------



## The Skarupa (Mar 2, 2010)

I like Ryback. I don't think there's been a guy in the WWE in a while that's really had that crusher attitude, but as a fan, I'm starting to just get bored. 

It's just not entertaining watching him destroy tiny dudes. Why not just beat up audience members or staff?

I'm sure they'll do 3 jobbers, but then the problem is 

for him to have a long, credible match with only one WWE solid mid-card guy; means Ryback must really be terrible, the little dudes are so bad that it doesn't matter that was beating them, or that mid-carder is great, because this is a guy who has been destroying 3 guys at a time.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

WWE would be stupid to put him in longer matches. Fans don't want to see him be like the other people.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I see tons of potential in this guy, but I swear if he keeps facing jobbers.. lol


----------



## Beretta92 (Jun 26, 2012)

i think he'll be put vs bigger wrestlers , but that matches would be easy for him aswell, as wwe wants to make another goldberg, and we actually need such character nowadays


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

pro wrestling fans mentality is so different from MMA:

WWE-guy squashes jobbers for months=boring, he sucks, no character development...

MMA-guy goes on a long can crushing streak(Hector Lombard, Mousasi, Aoki...)=he is one of the best at his weightclass and would probably beat everyone in the UFC(even if he hasn't beaten a decent fighter yet).


----------



## FightingGM (Jun 26, 2012)

hes a fake ass goldberg with rvd gear


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

FightingGM said:


> hes a fake ass goldberg with rvd gear


blablabla shut up troll.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Brock_Lock said:


> pro wrestling fans mentality is so different from MMA:
> 
> WWE-guy squashes jobbers for months=boring, he sucks, no character development...
> 
> MMA-guy goes on a long can crushing streak(Hector Lombard, Mousasi, Aoki...)=he is one of the best at his weightclass and would probably beat everyone in the UFC(even if he hasn't beaten a decent fighter yet).


Even completely forgoing the obvious "Wrestling is scripted, MMA is real" argument, its not really a good comparison as pretty much everybody in MMA except the actual champions isn't really above fighting some no name. Ryback is legit awesome but it doesn't help his case that squash matches in the WWE are mainly seen as a thing for debuting new guys; even the few exceptions like Big Show or Alberto Del Rio rarely do it frequently. 

I actually agree with you in a sense but we gotta factor in context.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

for the 1000th episode of Raw, RVG comes out and squashes the entire local promotion with one fell swoop. Still no one gives a fuck and the goldberg chants get louder.


Calling it now...


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

I love the Ryback characte. for a number of reasons, 

1. He is one of the largest wrestlers to compete in some time, Seriously not many people can do what he can in the ring. Not only that but he has mastered that crazy killer look to the point where he can give you chills. If he walked up behind you in a subway you might just crap yourself. That is marketable easily 

2. Its different, I like the throwback attire he wears and the fact that they are not interviewing him yet. They are just putting him in there with 2 people that are about the size of most of the fans, to demonstrate what he could do to them. He did not debut and get thrown into a stupid fued only to end up jobbing to a established star at a big PPV. The WWE has too many favorites and its making the show too predictable. Ryback could mix things up

3. only thing I dont like is his music


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone remember this?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I hate to say this, but...Ryback is growing on me. I don't know how either, nothing has changed since he debuted and I didn't like him at all before. I'm not saying he's my fave right now, I'm not saying he's necessarily even "good," but I actually kind of like the gimmick.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Ryback is awful.

I'm tired of roidheads in WWE


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

YimYac said:


> Ryback is awful.
> 
> I'm tired of roidheads in WWE


Agreed. Get rid of Mysterio and Sin Cara immediately!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Can somebody change the title of this thread to "The Ryback"?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

nemesisdivina said:


> Anyone remember this?


Feed him more.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Won't lie, starting to drift away from the squashes a bit. They are fun to watch, but I don't feel as though I need to view them anymore.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, let him squash 3 jobbers by lifting and slamming all of them at once, and then move to an actual feud.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

As long as he continues to freak out and smack himself in the head and shout at jobbers and rock out to his own entrance music (that especially) I'm still down. Ryback is fun. Don't give a shit where they go with it tbh, there's not a lot right now that's fun so I'm just enjoying the ride.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Get this guy off my TV screen please. Or at least have him face someone other than local wrestlers. This is ridiculous.

No matter what WWE ever does, they can never turn him into the man they want him to be:


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Firallon said:


> Get this guy off my TV screen please. Or at least have him face someone other than local wrestlers. This is ridiculous.
> 
> No matter what WWE ever does, they can never turn him into the man they want him to be:


:troll:troll:troll


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Agreed. Get rid of Mysterio and Sin Cara immediately!


Yeah, get rid of Rey even though he hasn't wrestled in a fucking year!


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Ryback should keep winning matches till it becomes 99-0

Then hype up their 100th match

Some known heel should come and interfere,yet he wins anyway

Then Ryback vs some known heel(like Miz)

Ryback then has victories over Miz and other low level jobbers on nxt and superstars 

Let him cross 173-0 and a championship match where he upsets a heel champion

200-0:Hope he wrestles as many house shows as possible
Raw
SD
House shows

He should have an underrated streak for one year and then become WWE champion


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Ryback should keep winning matches till it becomes 99-0
> 
> Then hype up their 100th match
> 
> ...


There are no fucking words.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

Ryback > Goldberg.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ryback is growing on me and I'm not sure why. I think it's just because it's really fun watching him kill these midgets every week and his clothesline is epic.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Yeah, get rid of Rey even though he hasn't wrestled in a fucking year!


It's not like I even actually want Sin Cara gone, but those are guys believed to have failed wellness tests for steroids. I could have included Orton, but I wanted to stick to the laughably little guys.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

> Daniel Bryan ‏@WWEDanielBryan
> 
> Most people don't know this, but The Ryback is a huge fan of the 90's. His favorite movie is Terminator 2. He didn't realize it was a sequel.
> 
> ...


GOAT has spoken. Change the thread title NOW! I can just imagine the fun D-Bry, Rhodes and 'The Ryback' have on the road.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Ryback should keep winning matches till it becomes 99-0
> 
> Then hype up their 100th match
> 
> ...


This is one of the worst ideas I've ever heard


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> Yeah, let him squash 3 jobbers by lifting and slamming all of them at once, and then move to an actual feud.


This. "Feed me three" already!

Then have him squash Santino for the US title. He can let Santino hit him with the Cobra, then it has no effect, so he destroys Santino and takes his stupid title and eats it, removing it from existance.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



chr1st0 said:


> fpalm Ryback does the exact same shit every week as well


So does Cena, Punk, Big Show, Kane, Orton, Sheamus, etc etc etc.

If you really think their matches are way different from eachother, then lol. Ryback just doesn't get any promos (yet) to make his matches seem important.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I like him for some reason. He's intense and he fucking kills them jobbers. 

He'll get over with the crowd. The WWE just have to build him up and start putting him in serious matches/feuds. I wish the geeks in the crowd would stop chanting Goldberg. 

It's old and it's not clever anymore.

Guy actually looks disappointed.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I wish the geeks in the crowd would stop chanting Goldberg.
> 
> It's old and it's not clever anymore.


It got old after the first time, and it was stupid to begin with really.

Has Goldberg ever actually commented about it?


----------



## Demolition Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I admit Ryback has grown on me and I agree the Goldberg chants are a little old. He looks intense in the ring and he completely decimates those jobbers! I get a good laugh out of it, but I hope he gets into a feud eventually.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I like him for some reason. He's intense and he fucking kills them jobbers.
> 
> He'll get over with the crowd. The WWE just have to build him up and start putting him in serious matches/feuds. I wish the geeks in the crowd would stop chanting Goldberg.
> 
> ...


It's okay. Lesnar received rather loud Goldberg chants on and off all the way to Summerslam where he defeated The Rock. Batista was given Goldberg chants several times, too. 

Ryback just hasn't gone over that "hump" at which point most of the fans quit chanting "Goldberg!" at him. And he won't until he's given a strong storyline, but that probably won't be happening until after Summerslam, I'm guessing.


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

I actually get a kick out of the Goldberg chants.

But I can't wait to see what they do with him outside of the jobbers. But I just see him being another guy with talent that the WWE won't utilize right.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The act doesn't work anymore in 2012.
> 
> He's not over. Chanting Goldberg at somebody is telling the guy you don't buy what he's selling.
> 
> ...


LOL. Ryback squashed unknows on and of for months. And the reason people chant it at him is to act smarky and cool with each other and to act like they're above the casuals.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

I hate it when smarks try to be clever in crowds (aside from D-Bry, they actually kept him relevant). Do they think they're doing say, Ziggler, any good by cheering for him? He's the heel, so if he doesn't get heat, he gets no push. People who chant Ryback are the same, they're just trying to be cool and get themselves over with each other. It's the fans like this that literally ruined ROH for me.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Punked Up said:


> I hate it when smarks try to be clever in crowds (aside from D-Bry, they actually kept him relevant). Do they think they're doing say, Ziggler, any good by cheering for him? He's the heel, so if he doesn't get heat, he gets no push. People who chant Ryback are the same, they're just trying to be cool and get themselves over with each other. It's the fans like this that literally ruined ROH for me.


Of course they're doing good by cheering for him. It's not as if WWE has Ziggler on some sort of monster heel run and HAS to keep him as a heel for the sake of a storyline--if anything they seem to be making him less and less heelish as the weeks go on. I imagine WWE is thrilled with the fact that a young superstar is getting over with the crowd--it would be completely idiotic if they went "augh, he's not getting any heat, only cheers, better job him out."

So WWE fans have ruined ROH for you? What does that even mean? Yeah, the Goldberg chants are a bit silly right now, but WWE should be adapting to these chants and try to get Ryback involved in some sort of program/storyline that will make him stand out. If the fans respond one way to a character and you don't change the character in the slightest, the response won't change--that's what's happening with Ryback.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Get this douche off of my TV


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

If they really want to get him over just make him undefeated forever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I like him for some reason. He's intense and he fucking kills them jobbers.
> 
> He'll get over with the crowd. The WWE just have to build him up and start putting him in serious matches/feuds. I wish the geeks in the crowd would stop chanting Goldberg.
> 
> ...


Just like his matches...


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I like Ryback, but he really needs to move on from beating 2 guys at once. At least 3, but I would prefer a feud with a real guy now.


----------



## Stone Cold X (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*



Cookie Monster said:


> If rumours are true, I doubt this will be happening. Word is Vince is high on Ryback ad thinks he can be the number two face behind John Cena.


I think Ryback's great so far, the only thing this Ryback character needs to rely on, is booking. What I got from Ryback is the "next generation" Goldberg. 

I would love nothing more than to see Goldberg back, but this is close enough. This has to be executed _right_ by the booking/storyline teams. Half the time, the storyline/booking fuck up the potential of the characters that's on WWE. 

If booking/storyline teams keep this pace of "destruction" for Ryback, he can become the next Goldberg if done right. If you recall, Goldberg had a year-long, multi-brand streak.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

I just wish the guy got a much better entrance song.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

"Streak" angle is pointless until he's wrestling actual WWE wrestlers.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just like his matches...


Like I say, we needs to start having some proper feuds and matches. 

That's if WWE are serious about making him a star.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I still don't think they are, until proven otherwise. At least not a real, main event star who wins a world title. Midcard, maybe, but he'll probably end up like Jackson, Ryan and all the other roid monkeys with no talent. I don't buy into this idea that Vince is such an overwhelmingly huge fan of his, because if that was the case, he shouldn't be facing jobbers after like 12 weeks or however long it's been, it accomplishes nothing. If the report is actually true about how he's too unsafe to work with, then he definately won't make it.

Either way, somebody needs to get him a damn feud already, this is so ridiculous.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Either way, somebody needs to get him a damn feud already, this is so ridiculous.


Yea if he gets in a feud he can actually show that he has skills and talent.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Honestly, I don't even care. I just want to see something DIFFERENT. He's been here 2 or 3 months and he's staler than John Cena after the last 7 years. That's REMARKABLY bad.


----------



## MAN_KIND (Jun 28, 2012)

I think that Ryback has the potential to be a BIG star, that is only if the WWE use him properly though.

I myself would like to see a Ryback V.S Damien Sandow fued, i think if it were to be worked right, then the fued would be pretty good, and could be a big push for both competitors (no matter who they have come out on top.)


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Even if he is facing like 3-4 jobbers at least it is a progression for him.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I still don't think they are, until proven otherwise. At least not a real, main event star who wins a world title. Midcard, maybe, but he'll probably end up like Jackson, Ryan and all the other roid monkeys with no talent. I don't buy into this idea that Vince is such an overwhelmingly huge fan of his, because if that was the case, he shouldn't be facing jobbers after like 12 weeks or however long it's been, it accomplishes nothing. If the report is actually true about how he's too unsafe to work with, then he definately won't make it.
> 
> Either way, somebody needs to get him a damn feud already, this is so ridiculous.



It wouldn't be so bad if 3 more wrestlers weren't getting tv time to simply squash people.

Why are they having him scream "feed me 3" if they're just gonna keep him squashing 2 man teams ?
Why even hint at him squashing even more people ?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

All the jobbers he's beat should all come back for like one night only at a PPV. Like all of them he's faced should come back.

He comes to the ring and stands in the middle of the ring. The jobbers round him and all jump on him. Then he powers out and knocks them all flying and then beats the hell outta them. Winning and ending him facing jobbers. Then get's into some proper feuds with WWE wrestlers.

Just an idea.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> All the jobbers he's beat should all come back for like one night only at a PPV. Like all of them he's faced should come back.
> 
> He comes to the ring and stands in the middle of the ring. The jobbers round him and all jump on him. Then he powers out and knocks them all flying and then beats the hell outta them. Winning and ending him facing jobbers. Then get's into some proper feuds with WWE wrestlers.
> 
> Just an idea.


I love it. Have them coming from everywhere, under the ring, from the roof, under the tables, in the crowd. 

I'd love to see that. It'd be crazy.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Ryback : "I am not Austin, I am not Goldberg - I'm Ryback!"*



Punked Up said:


> And the reason people chant it at him is to act smarky and cool with each other and to act like they're above the casuals.


Exactly, I never got how a few geeks in the crowd chanting it to Ryback and Albert every week is clever or funny. Just makes this crowd desperate to look clever. Especially when Ryback is actually fun to watch. They need to do something more interesting, every two weeks you can add another jobber to his matches, then let him squash the mid carders on the roster and you build him for a money match with Orton and Cena. Brock Lesnar was getting only Goldberg chants before the Rock program for Summerslam.


> All the jobbers he's beat should all come back for like one night only at a PPV. Like all of them he's faced should come back.
> 
> He comes to the ring and stands in the middle of the ring. The jobbers round him and all jump on him. Then he powers out and knocks them all flying and then beats the hell outta them. Winning and ending him facing jobbers. Then get's into some proper feuds with WWE wrestlers.
> 
> Just an idea.


That's a good idea.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Look, we all know they're trying to duplicate, or even replace, Goldberg's legacy with Ryback. He's at 16-0 right now if you only count televised matches since his return - WWE will probably add in all his house show victories, putting him easily over 30-0. This is just something we're going to have to muddle through (or fast-forward through, as it were). Ryback is here to stay.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nobody is going to replace Goldberg, Crimson, Ryback, these guys need to find their character. Like Lesnar did in the past, if they actually think that someone is going to make the monster impact Goldberg did, they're crazy. Only 3-4 guys in wrestling history made it bigger. Give Ryback a unique program with credible opponent and the chants will be gone.


----------



## SnakeBites (Jun 20, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> All the jobbers he's beat should all come back for like one night only at a PPV. Like all of them he's faced should come back.
> 
> He comes to the ring and stands in the middle of the ring. The jobbers round him and all jump on him. Then he powers out and knocks them all flying and then beats the hell outta them. Winning and ending him facing jobbers. Then get's into some proper feuds with WWE wrestlers.
> 
> Just an idea.


This idea = WIN.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> All the jobbers he's beat should all come back for like one night only at a PPV. Like all of them he's faced should come back.
> 
> He comes to the ring and stands in the middle of the ring. The jobbers round him and all jump on him. Then he powers out and knocks them all flying and then beats the hell outta them. Winning and ending him facing jobbers. Then get's into some proper feuds with WWE wrestlers.
> 
> Just an idea.


That is an absolute great idea
Hope it happens at Summerslam

They should just come from everywhere-Under the ring,from the crowd,damn even the referee should attack him

Superb idea


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Am I the only person here who wants to see him squash a big guy like Ezekial Jackson or Mason Ryan? The skinny guys are fun but I'm really curious on how he does against a big guy.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ryback is overrated seriously put him against a big man and lets see how tough he is then. Squashing jobbers doesnt prove anything!!!!!!


----------



## dxpwnu (Apr 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ryback is overrated seriously put him against a big man and lets see how tough he is then. Squashing jobbers doesnt prove anything!!!!!!


How is he Overrated (Think.)? Probably still just as strong if not stronger.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Post-Modern Devil said:


> Am I the only person here who wants to see him squash a big guy like Ezekial Jackson or Mason Ryan? The skinny guys are fun but I'm really curious on how he does against a big guy.


 Certainly not. I have to agree with you because I myself I have posted thread suggesting the same thing you did. Guys like Mason Ryan, Khali, Jindhar Mahal, or even Ezekiel Jackson could easily job out to him. I'm not like most, in that I don't want him to keep this streak going to much longer. He can run through no names like the ones mentioned previously, but at some point there has to be a heel that defeats him, and my vote goes to Damien Sandow. Sandow is a fresh talent, and he could really use the rub off the build of Ryback.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> All the jobbers he's beat should all come back for like one night only at a PPV. Like all of them he's faced should come back.
> 
> He comes to the ring and stands in the middle of the ring. The jobbers round him and all jump on him. Then he powers out and knocks them all flying and then beats the hell outta them. Winning and ending him facing jobbers. Then get's into some proper feuds with WWE wrestlers.
> 
> Just an idea.


I like it. Would be a fine way to coronate him beyond this stage of his career. As has been said, perhaps at Summerslam?

The match should go like ten or twelve minutes, though. Realistically, this would be a battle between one man and about 25-30 guys. Considering how tiny they are compared to him, and what they're trying to do with Ryback, it makes sense for him to win, but it needs to be depicted as a rough battle. The image you created with him powering out after maybe 30-60 seconds of them being all over him would be epic to see in real.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ryback is awesome. Don't hate him because he's booked against jobbers. 

Nobody should really hate him til he sucks in teh ring or botches something they ask him to do. Right now, he's doing as he's told, and doing it correctly..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TRS is on to something for sure. An all out brawl with all the jobbers. Maybe even (like Deso said) a more rough battle, take it around the arena if necessary. Have Ryback ram through all of them and then solely beat on one all the way to the back. Then have the other jobbers come to and look for the fellow comrade, and when they find him laying in the hallway they spread out and it becomes a game of man hunt. Anyways in the end, it ends with Ryback pinning Berry Stevens in the middle of the ring. :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> TRS is on to something for sure. An all out brawl with all the jobbers. Maybe even (like Deso said) a more rough battle, take it around the arena if necessary. Have Ryback ram through all of them and then solely beat on one all the way to the back. Then have the other jobbers come to and look for the fellow comrade, and when they find him laying in the hallway they spread out and it becomes a game of man hunt. Anyways in the end, it ends with Ryback pinning Berry Stevens in the middle of the ring. :lmao


:lmao

Epic!


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

Apologies if this has been said, I'm not reading 128 pages just to check

I'm fed up of these Ryback 2 on 1 squash matches.
Enough already, give him a tougher opponent.
I'd like to see him (try to) squash Brock & Show in a 2 on 1 match and pick both of them up and march around the ring.
These 2 on 1 matches against local nobodys (no offense to the nobodys) are getting old.


----------



## londongeeza (Feb 21, 2012)

*Please please WWE...*

...give ryback a proper match. I'm getting so sick of these local jobbers. Maybe ryback v mason Ryan would be a good match up but please end the 2 on 1 crap. Thanks


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Please please WWE...*

I'm sure they will read this thread and take this into account.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Please please WWE...*



londongeeza said:


> ...give ryback a proper match. I'm getting so sick of these local jobbers. Maybe ryback v mason Ryan would be a good match up but please end the 2 on 1 crap. Thanks


Cant see them putting Mason Ryan against him, but your right he needs a real match, maybe, Camacho or Tyson Kidd would be a good start, Kidd would make Ryback look great in the ring.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Please please WWE...*



Rustee said:


> I'm sure they will read this thread and take this into account.


Come on now, you don't think WWE employees, including the superstars read this forum?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Please please WWE...*

Although they are fairly entertaining I agree he needs to move on to people at least somewhat credible, the aquashes just aren't doing anything for him. It's the exact same thing every single week and has been for about 3 months.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Please please WWE...*



StarzNBarz said:


> Come on now, you don't think WWE employees, including the superstars read this forum?


Maybe they do, maybe they don't, but they certainly don't make their decisions based on what we say.

If they did, RyBack would've had a proper match a LONG time ago. This is just ridiculous. I'm done with RyBack until he gets a real opponent.


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Please please WWE...*



11rob2k said:


> Cant see them putting Mason Ryan against him, but your right he needs a real match, maybe, *Camacho *or Tyson Kidd would be a good start, Kidd would make Ryback look great in the ring.


*He already faced Camacho at a PPV. Over The Limit I think it was. That's about the only credible opponent he's faced. *


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Please please WWE...*

The only superstars h has ever beaten are Derrick Bateman, Heath Slater and Camacho.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Please please WWE...*



YunisTaker said:


> *He already faced Camacho at a PPV. Over The Limit I think it was. That's about the only credible opponent he's faced. *


oh yeah forgot about that.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Please please WWE...*

Im a big Ryback fan and even I'm sick of these matches, its time to get him into a fued


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Please please WWE...*

put him in there vs santino and ryder for ultimate laffos


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Please please WWE...*

Give him a match with Regal. :side:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Please please WWE...*

The endless squash matches have ruined his momentum. Everytime he comes out, it's to a tepid response because people are tired of the same thing. If Smackdown is serious about pushing him, then they have to do actually give him a win that means something.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Please please WWE...*

Or he could continue torturing these jobbers in new ways. Like throw them into the announce table or drop them from a cage or something. Every week its the same, its like he is looping the events again and again but with different people.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Please please WWE...*

WWE has already ruined him for me. No credible opponents beaten.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Please please WWE...*

He will have to face a real opponent at some point, but I kind of disagree with what a lot of people are saying about the squash matches hurting him. Actually, I think they're helping him. The whole "Feed Me More" thing is kind of starting to catch on and if there's any chance that is going to become popular, WWE will keep up with these squash matches for as long as they can. 

Personally, I find them entertaining. Two jobbers in the ring, getting time on the mic, being a couple of real tools. Then, Ryback comes out, throws them around like rag dolls and picks up the victory is decisive fashion. I know that it certainly can't continue forever, but let's be real, if he wasn't doing this, he wouldn't be doing anything better. It's WWE trying something new.

Besides, if he builds enough momentum, then his first match with a big star could be huge.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

AlienND said:


> Apologies if this has been said, I'm not reading 128 pages just to check
> 
> I'm fed up of these Ryback 2 on 1 squash matches.
> Enough already, give him a tougher opponent.
> ...


He's strong but he's not Superman. Seems like this is a spite post. Carry brock and Big Show at the same time? Are you serious? Hell, lifting Big Show on your shoulders is a feat all on it's own.

I'd like to see you lift two of these jobbers and march around the ring. And if the WWE wants RyBack to squad Show and Brock then that's what will happen. It's a show.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Please please WWE...*

Mason Ryan is still employed?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Please please WWE...*

I think when the roster sees how stiff he is, they're scared to get in the ring with him.


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Please please WWE...*

He's working his way from the very bottom, Goldberg style, he'll start facing the low level guys (Superstars regulars) soon, then move to the US or IC titles, then upwards from there. I can see him holding the US and World Titles together. Yes, they'll rip off the Goldberg streak that much. Then he'll job to Cena.


----------



## RoadDoggJJ (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Please please WWE...*



YESYESYES said:


> I think when the roster sees how stiff he is, they're scared to get in the ring with him.


Can't Vince just tell them, "Face Ryback or we'll bury you forever?" Of course I'm not saying he should, but I didn't think low-level superstars had much say over their matches.

Anyway, I'm thinking there are two interesting ways that this could go (although I'm sure WWE won't do either. The first is that Ryback comes out to face yet another "jobber" team, but they unexpectedly win, and turn out to be the next big tag team. The other is that Ryback demands stronger competition, so his next opponent is like Mark Henry or someone. Neither of those will happen though.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Please please WWE...*



RoadDoggJJ said:


> Can't Vince just tell them, "Face Ryback or we'll bury you forever?" Of course I'm not saying he should, but I didn't think low-level superstars had much say over their matches.
> 
> Anyway, I'm thinking there are two interesting ways that this could go (although I'm sure WWE won't do either. The first is that Ryback comes out to face yet another "jobber" team, but they unexpectedly win, and turn out to be the next big tag team. The other is that Ryback demands stronger competition, so his next opponent is like Mark Henry or someone. Neither of those will happen though.


It would be awesome if the Feed me More warcry gets interrupted by Henry music, and about that I wonder if Ryback can do his finisher on him.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Please please WWE...*

"Feed me more" is just another way of saying "Who's next?"... Can't believe you guys are buying this crap.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Please please WWE...*

He is like a "special attraction" type thing at this point. Not sure when they will start allowing him to interact with others. Oh and his first few promos might be interesting lol.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Please please WWE...*

I can't believe people are buying this Roidback crap.

It just goes to show that Vince still has mind control over the majority of the IWC even when they think he doesn't.

This meathead is going to be a 5 time world champion in 2 years and it's pathetic.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Please please WWE...*



CamillePunk said:


> Give him a match with Regal. :side:


:lmao 



Cpt. Charisma said:


> He's working his way from the very bottom, Goldberg style, he'll start facing the low level guys (Superstars regulars) soon, then move to the US or IC titles, then upwards from there. I can see him holding the US and World Titles together. Yes, they'll rip off the Goldberg streak that much. Then he'll job to Cena.


Seems that way to me, and :lol at your last sentence. Probably true.

I have to say, I cracked up last night when that one jobber jumped on his back and thought he was going to neutralize Ryback by putting him in a keylock or headlock. Hysterical.


----------



## Wrestling god (Mar 13, 2012)

I think that they have cancelled for short time that 3 on 1 matches that ryback was yelling in the ring. Maybe initially he was able to lift 3 people at once, but wasnt able to do it reliable enough, so he is training so he can success in that lift more than 90% of the times.

Good call i think. Better do good from the start and not botching it and possibly ruining everything. Sin cara maybe should have done the same thing with his opponents. Saving the hard moves until other wrestler and self could do it with good success rate.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Just watched an Al Snow video of him talking about Ryback. Funny as fuck.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

- WWE officials have reportedly been impressed with Ryback’s crowd reactions at live events. Besides the Goldberg chants, the feeling is that the fans are starting to like Ryback and chant his “feed me more” lines.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Please please WWE...*



WWCturbo said:


> "Feed me more" is just another way of saying "Who's next?"... Can't believe you guys are buying this crap.


Goldberg sucked at first too. Relax.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Just watched an Al Snow video of him talking about Ryback. Funny as fuck.


LOL, just checked it out, really funny


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

deadmau said:


> - WWE officials have reportedly been impressed with Ryback’s crowd reactions at live events. Besides the Goldberg chants, the feeling is that the fans are starting to like Ryback and chant his “feed me more” lines.


Matter of time. He's one intense guy, and fans like that. Goldberg chants will go away soon enough, fans just being geeks. Listen to the Don Tony show. The guy Kevin shits all over the people chanting Goldberg. He's spot on too.

All they need to do is put him in a feud with a higher up the card guy and let him show us a bit more in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

He's intense, has a good look, but cant help feeling ripped off as a fan. They're recycling a gimmick and pretty soon at that. He'll get over, obviously, his booking will make sure he will. But, he'll always be a rip-off in my eyes. Until they do something different.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I just can't take any more of these 2 on 1 handicapped matches. Its the same fucking match every damn week, he literally does the same moves in order. FFS he needs to get into a feud already, how longs he been squashing locals now 3? 4 months? almost every week now when smackdown comes back from commercial break and shows 2 scrawny locals standing in the ring i just roll my eyes and think "god here we go again...".

Ok WWE we've seen his moveset and what he can do, the squash matches have done they're job a long time ago, but now its time he moves ON!! or is he gonna be doing squash matches until he retires?


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

I would still rather see Ryback kill two jobbers than Sin Cara squash Slater or Brodus Clay... well, than Brodus Clay, period.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks Ryback isn't similar to Goldberg at all besides the whole undefeated thing?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Heel said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Ryback isn't similar to Goldberg at all besides the whole undefeated thing?


But he's bald and does power moves, so he must be Goldberg mark II.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

The only thing I don't like is his attire. It looks too much like RVD. I mean I know he looks nothing like RVD but the attire is basically RVDs in XL.

He should have dress like The Undertaker. Black Jeans or something and gloves. Like Diesel.


----------



## wwetakerrocks (Mar 17, 2011)

Ryback looks good, I just want to see him in a real match.


----------



## wwetakerrocks (Mar 17, 2011)

Ryback looks good, but I want to see him in a real match.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

English Dragon said:


> The only thing I don't like is his attire. It looks too much like RVD. I mean I know he looks nothing like RVD but the attire is basically RVDs in XL.
> 
> He should have dress like The Undertaker. Black Jeans or something and gloves. Like Diesel.


So anyone that wears black trunks and black boots will be copying Steve Austin?

Or anyone wearing spandex will be copying Kurt Angle?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah because FEED ME MORE

is different than Who's Next?


Give me a break. Get Roidback off my TV


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

Ryback is unique despite all the comparisons to Goldberg IMO.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

YimYac said:


> Yeah because FEED ME MORE
> 
> is different than Who's Next?
> 
> ...


One has 3 words, while the other has 2.

So yeah, it's different. Plus they are two completely different phrases.


----------



## Hrithik (Jul 2, 2012)

Ryback should be booked for US championship and defend it in hardcore matches like the attitude era bringing a new revolution and also make an unbeaten streak like 173-0 of Goldberg. What do u think and who could be the stars in the hardcore revolution?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Ryback does need stiffer competition, but it's pretty true that he isn't getting the respect he deserves. Guy is athletic as hell. Only problem is that the first thing I thought when I saw him from first impression was 1) RVD-like attire and 2) Goldberg. I don't WANT to think it, and the personalities are different, but it's unfortunately how it looks.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Please please WWE...*



WWCturbo said:


> "Feed me more" is just another way of saying "Who's next?"... Can't believe you guys are buying this crap.


Have you watched the new batman films? Are you gonna watch the Amazing Spiderman or The New Total Recall film? Have you ever watched any sort of remake/ re-imagining of a film in your life???

If so then whats your problem. Goldberg was over and drew money. Unfortunately he doesnt wanna be in the business any more so why not create a new Goldberg if WWE is in fact recycling Goldberg's gimmick.

But i guess people just have too much of a problem for guys coming out and just being plain bad ass and beating people up for more than one person to ever do it in the entire history of the wrestling business.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Source: F4WOnline

- As seen on SmackDown last night, Ryback picked up a win over Curt Hawkins. It sounds like Hawkins and his partner Tyler Reks aren't finished with Ryback after they commented on Twitter last night.
Hawkins: "Well that meathead @Ryback22 clearly cheated tonight... Good news is I have an in with the SmackDown GM next week, we go way back."

Reks: "Think @TheCurtHawkins would be mad if he knew the coin we tossed for the match was rigged? No worries, we're not done with @Ryback22 yet."

Lol, looks like Reks is up for a job next 

Also for those who hate Ryback, if yall cant get behind him yall gonna be left behind.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

There should be a Ryback Rumble. 

The whole roster comes in Royal Rumble style all trying to pin Ryback. Winner gets a HOF induction.

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

NearFall said:


> Also for those who hate Ryback, if yall cant get behind him yall gonna be left behind.


Sadly Roidback will be a multi-world champion before 2014 hits.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

That clotheline that Ryback put on Hawkins, that was a mean one. :shocked:


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Why do I get the feeling this is going to lead to Ryback/Reks next week and then Ryback/Hawkins & Reks the week after that? I guess as long as it gets those 2 guys on TV I'm satisfied.


----------



## morganx15x (Jul 13, 2010)

Love him!!


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

ryback is alright with me. yeah hes a goldberg knock off but hey, no ideas original......


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

Kinda felt bad for Hawkins, the kid deserves better. I'm a fan of Ryback, but I expected Curt to have some moderate offense in the match. Hope Reks puts up more of a fight, he's no small guy after all.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Brock Lesnar vs Ryback book it Vince!!!!!*

Brock Lesnar vs Ryback would be an awesome match. Lets see if Ryback can dominate Brock like he does with all those jobbers as I bet he wouldnt last a minute in the ring with someone like Brock. Brock would destroy Ryback and show how weak Ryback actually is

Come on Vince book it!!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar vs Ryback book it Vince!!!!!*

ahem, it's "The Ryback".


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Brock Lesnar vs Ryback book it Vince!!!!!*

Yeah, that isn't gonna happen. Brock ain't fighting anyone that isn't an established main eventer since they can only use him for a limited amount of dates.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar vs Ryback book it Vince!!!!!*



jerseysfinest said:


> Yeah, that isn't gonna happen. Brock ain't fighting anyone that isn't an established main eventer since they can only use him for a limited amount of dates.


This


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar vs Ryback book it Vince!!!!!*

Lesnar to bury one of Vince's new favourite boy? I don't think so OP.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Brock Lesnar vs Ryback book it Vince!!!!!*

I hope one the jobbers pops Ryback with a needle one day.


----------



## johncenaftw (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar vs Ryback book it Vince!!!!!*

It's still real to you, dammit.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar vs Ryback book it Vince!!!!!*

We had that match at Wrestlemania XX

It sucked then it'll suck now


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar vs Ryback book it Vince!!!!!*

I'd enjoy it if Lesnar buried him. Other than that, fuck no.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar vs Ryback book it Vince!!!!!*



Brye said:


> I'd enjoy it if Lesnar buried him. Other than that, fuck no.


This. Would like to see the match start, instant F-5, 1,2,3 Brock wins. Other than that no way.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar vs Ryback book it Vince!!!!!*

fpalm


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar vs Ryback book it Vince!!!!!*

I would rather see Lesnar killing this fat fuck Brodus Clay


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar vs Ryback book it Vince!!!!!*

Just think of the ratings and money for that match Vince

Also Ryback is overrated/NXT reject/is on steroids nobody can be that big just by working out/he is a goldberg wannabe/picks on guys alot smmaler than him

Brock Lesnar >>>>> Ryback

This match has to happen!!!!! 

It could happen on the 1000th Raw episode Ryback shows up for his usual beat down of jobbers but who returns on that night Brock Lesnar!!!!! and he storms the ring takes down Ryback gives him some stiff punches, elbow shots to the face, knees his ribs and then picks up him and gives him the F5!!!!! This would be the perfect way to show Ryback isnt all that tough. Then after Brock does that he gets on the mic and says to HHH im coming for you at Summerslam and im gonna destroy you. Please god do this Vince


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar vs Ryback book it Vince!!!!!*



Brye said:


> I'd enjoy it if Lesnar buried him. Other than that, fuck no.


I'd enjoy it if Ryback actually beat Lesnar.
I don't see why not. Lesnar could be passing the proverbial torch to the next big guy who does fuckloads of power moves...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar vs Ryback book it Vince!!!!!*

How about Kelly Kelly vs New Jack in a hardcore match. I'd pay to see that plus the ratings will go thru the roof :lmao


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar vs Ryback book it Vince!!!!!*

We had this thread last month dammit and I ended it.




wwecruz said:


> Didn't that match already happen at WrestleMania XX?


Stop.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar vs Ryback book it Vince!!!!!*

It would definitely put Ryback over a lot if he could even just go toe to toe with Lesnar, unlike Cena.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

I was pretty surprised to see Hawkins equal Ryback in height. I figured Ryback would have dwarfed him.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Honestly, to put him "over" I think feeding him Tensai would be the best choice at this point for Ryback's career. I don't think a squash match is the right way to go about doing this though. Ryback has to win in a legit match that goes in to a commercial break. The classic disqualification on Tensai's part would add to his frustration in not being able to adequately put Ryback down, and out. Even with Ryback winning I think we would still see Tensai attack him after the match, and do his usual after the match routine. Ryback got his name from the movie "Under Siege" with Ryback being played by none other than Steven Segal.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i loved it that smackdown was live and they couldn't edit out the goldberg chants. vince had to be pissed. it was even in some of the replays. those chants will never stop.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

You know, there are a lot of us who actually like Ryback and enjoy his character. I get that there are also a lot of people who think he's a Goldberg clone, or dislike him for whatever other reason, but given that all the Ryback discussion is crammed into just this one thread, it would be awesome if those of us who like him could have an actual discussion without 3/4 of the posts being one-offs about how he's Goldberg and should be squashed/buried by [whoever]. It's just getting kind of old.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

If they actually begin to book him against *ACTUAL* competitors, then I'll change my current opinion I have for his overall character.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Post-Modern Devil said:


> I was pretty surprised to see Hawkins equal Ryback in height. I figured Ryback would have dwarfed him.


I believe Ryback is one inch or so taller than Hawkins. He's about 6'3" or so. Which isn't colossal in terms of height but with all of the seemingly tiny jobbers he's crushed, WWE's effectively given him the image of being a giant.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

SrsLii said:


> You know, there are a lot of us who actually like Ryback and enjoy his character. I get that there are also a lot of people who think he's a Goldberg clone, or dislike him for whatever other reason, but given that all the Ryback discussion is crammed into just this one thread, it would be awesome if those of us who like him could have an actual discussion without 3/4 of the posts being one-offs about how he's Goldberg and should be squashed/buried by [whoever]. It's just getting kind of old.


Can I get an Amen!!!!

I'm loving Ryback. His matches are a highlight of what is currently the better of the two main wrestling shows, otherwise known as Smackdown

I like the slow build. People complain constantly that there aren't enough slow builds in wrestling. Now one comes along and people complain that he's boring. Make your mind up.


----------



## dxpwnu (Apr 2, 2012)

Haters are going to hate, I bet most people like him on these forums, but jumps on the bandwagon hate.

Sent from my Epic Touch 4G using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Ryback is just example #5345 of you people being absolutely impossible to please. If WWE pushes a guy through the roster, he's being rushed. If they take their time and build him slowly, it's boring and repetitive.

All of you people who hate Ryback and the fact that he basically faced jobbers for 12 weeks, ask yourself this question: if Ryback had been ripping through the actual roster for the last 12 weeks, which heel would he be up to? Dolph Ziggler? Jack Swagger, maybe? And if he was already beating guys like that, instead of just now getting to Curt Hawkins, would you be upset? And, if so, what precisely is it that you DISLIKE about his very slow-burn push?

I swear to god, there is just no pleasing some of you people.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

@MrDrewFoley said:


> Can I get an Amen!!!!
> 
> I'm loving Ryback. His matches are a highlight of what is currently the better of the two main wrestling shows, otherwise known as Smackdown
> 
> I like the slow build. People complain constantly that there aren't enough slow builds in wrestling. Now one comes along and people complain that he's boring. Make your mind up.


There's a difference between a slow build and having the exact same match against jobbers week in and week out.

RyBack debuted on April 6'th, 3 whole months later and his act has neither evolved to even the slightest degree, nor has he had a step up in competition. That's not a slow build, hell, that's not even a push, period. If he debuted TODAY, he would be no better or worse off than when he debuted originally, the last 3 months have been POINTLESS.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Ryback is just example #5345 of you people being absolutely impossible to please. If WWE pushes a guy through the roster, he's being rushed. If they take their time and build him slowly, it's boring and repetitive.
> 
> All of you people who hate Ryback and the fact that he basically faced jobbers for 12 weeks, ask yourself this question: if Ryback had been ripping through the actual roster for the last 12 weeks, which heel would he be up to? Dolph Ziggler? Jack Swagger, maybe? And if he was already beating guys like that, instead of just now getting to Curt Hawkins, would you be upset? And, if so, what precisely is it that you DISLIKE about his very slow-burn push?
> 
> I swear to god, there is just no pleasing some of you people.



For me it was more the fact that they weren't using stars like Eli Cottonwood, Big E Langston, Brad Maddox, Eric Rowan, Nick Rogers, or Rick Victor. Instead we get a bunch of jobbers from local towns, and I would think that the WWE would get the men they have signed some feel for the big screen. Rick Victor is no rookie by any means, and I think he has paid his dues enough to job to Ryback. Cottonwood was released, and who better than to send him off than Ryback? Big E Langston is ways to go before he debuts, but how about job out to Ryback? Langston would have fooled the crowd in to thinking he was enough to beat Ryback. They are all developmental talents, and I don't see why they can't get the exposure especially considering most of them won't be on main WWE television probably ever again outside of a spot jobbing out on NXT, or Superstars.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Ryback is a F'n animal! Cant wait till he wins a title. Hopeing for the IC belt would look beast on him.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Why wasent Ryback in the battle royal???*

Why wasent Ryback in the battle royal??? this guy says feed me more well he could of had alot more in that battle royal so where was he??? clearly there protecting Ryback and they know deep down he would get the shit beaten out of him in a battle royal


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Why wasent Ryback in the battle royal???*

Kayfabewise: Because he hasen't proven that he's good enough. he has never beaten anyone of importance.

Bookingwise: Because it would mean that he either would loose his winning streak or we would have to see him as GM.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why wasent Ryback in the battle royal???*

That last line.....fpalm

He wasn't in the battle royale because they want him to be undefeated for a long time. He wasn't planned to be the GM (as that would've been completely ridiculous and against his character), and they want him protected, so there. It's not hard to figure out.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Why wasent Ryback in the battle royal???*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That last line.....fpalm
> 
> He wasn't in the battle royale because they want him to be undefeated for a long time. He wasn't planned to be the GM (as that would've been completely ridiculous and against his character), and they want him protected, so there. It's not hard to figure out.


Funny how WWE wants him to protect with the undefeated streak when Cena made him his bitch 2 years ago.
Nexus didn't happened 1987, 1996 or at least 2006, it happened 2012 and even the Little Jimmy will say that Ryback looks familiar.
That's just ridiculous like having Goldberg as a member of Dungeon of Doom in 1996 where Hogan made him his bitch and 1-2 years later WCW presents Goldberg as a new, undefeated member


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Why wasent Ryback in the battle royal???*

DualShock has a point didnt Cena beat Ryback when he was in his Skip Sheffield gimmick??? that just shows hes weak and if Ryback actually had a match against a guy the same size as him he would get beat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why wasent Ryback in the battle royal???*



DualShock said:


> Funny how WWE wants him to protect with the undefeated streak when Cena made him his bitch 2 years ago.
> Nexus didn't happened 1987, 1996 or at least 2006, it happened 2012 and even the Little Jimmy will say that Ryback looks familiar.
> That's just ridiculous like having Goldberg as a member of Dungeon of Doom in 1996 where Hogan made him his bitch and 1-2 years later WCW presents Goldberg as a new, undefeated member


I hear you. And one of the reasons I can't buy RyBack is the Skip Sheffield cowboy character. So stupid.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Why wasent Ryback in the battle royal???*

idk what is undefeated in wrestling anymore. You have Crimson losing tag matches etc but they kept pushing he was undefeated and recently Clay was supposedly undefeated but he lost numerous matches on SD.

They didnt want him in the Battle Royal because he would lose and he hasnt shown anything on the mic so if he was GM he would suck.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Why wasent Ryback in the battle royal???*

Skips,should of cameback as a ******* ass kicking cowboy who its very serious and isnt kid friendly like cena. Not this goldberg shit


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Why wasent Ryback in the battle royal???*

kellykelly fan for the last time it isnt real


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Why wasent Ryback in the battle royal???*

Because they wanna hold him back and have him beat two jobbers every week until we don't give a fuck about him anymore.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Why wasent Ryback in the battle royal???*

It's still real to Kelly Kelly fan damnit!


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Why wasent Ryback in the battle royal???*

Probably because they want to protect his destruction character (as opposed to protecting his undefeated streak). The only way that he could have been in the battle royal is if he absolutely destroyed everyone in it, which was never happening.

In my humble opinion he should have been in it and won, as having Ryback as the GM would be a total mindfuck and would be awesome.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Why wasent Ryback in the battle royal???*

Ryback the GM.. lmao. I can just imagine Ryback putting himself in every match that night, squashing everyone. One on one vs ADR, squash. Handicap match vs PTP, squash. Diva's match? Kharma's return vs.. Ryback! Squash. ME, Sheamus vs.. Ryback? SQUASH. No promo's, just one match after the other with after every match Ryback grabbing the mic yelling "feed me more".. and then announcing his next opponent. Stupidest SD EVER. Still, I'd probably be rofl at the stupidity of it all...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Why wasent Ryback in the battle royal???*

To protect his character and undefeated streak.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Why wasent Ryback in the battle royal???*

WWE never said Ryback was a new character, they just didn't say he was Skip Sheffield. I wish people would realise that. If by some weird reason Nexus reforms, I'm willing to bet Ryback will be in it. 



Dark_Link said:


> Skips,should of cameback as a ******* ass kicking cowboy who its very serious and isnt kid friendly like cena. Not this goldberg shit


So, a bit like Stone Cold Steve Austin then?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Can Ryback talk? Whats he like on the mic?


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Can Ryback talk? Whats he like on the mic?


Awful


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Heath Slater: I'm the one man band Heath Slater, Who's Next?

Out comes Goldberg. Squashes the crap out of Heath. Starts celebrating,

Ryback comes out and squashes Goldberg. 

Now that I would like to see.


----------



## physics man (Jun 29, 2012)

*Ryback vs Undertaker at Mania*

Do you think it can happen if he continues to win his matches and moves on from jobbers to real competitors. If Ryback beats Undertaker he will cement himself as the future of the wwe and will be a huge star the next night. He has the look and in ring skills to be a huge success.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Ryback vs Undertaker at Mania*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ryback vs Undertaker at Mania*

Shawn Michaels, Triple H.....RyBack.

*sigh* Only the Internet Wrestling Community.....

No. The Streak has been built up to where there's a certain standard of who challenges for it now. They have to be massive, massive stars. Basically, Brock Lesnar, The Rock and John Cena are the only people who can provide a challenge. RyBack has done nothing, nothing, nothing, absolutely nothing but beat jobbers. Kofi Kingston is a more credible threat to the Streak at this point in RyBack's career. And even given a huge push, he can't be ready from now to Mania. It's just impossible, even Sheamus isn't big enough for a match against Taker at Mania.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Ryback vs Undertaker at Mania*

If Taker had another year or 2, Ryback would be a perfect opponent, assuming he succeeds himself. However, it's just too early for him.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Ryback vs Undertaker at Mania*

lol Ryback beating Taker at Mania...yer funny


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Ryback vs Undertaker at Mania*

I know the booking has been bad, creative continues to do clusterfucks but im so glad the wwe doesnt have you on their team.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Ryback vs Undertaker at Mania*

That would be absolutely dreadful.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Ryback vs Undertaker at Mania*

All these undertaker streak threads make my head hurt.
And no to Ryback.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Ryback vs Undertaker at Mania*

What?! NO, NO NO NO NO NO. Taker's next 2 Wrestlemania opponents should be Cena and Rock, nobody else, not even Lesnar. The thought of the Goldberg rip-off wasting one of Takers final matches is vomit inducing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Ryback vs Undertaker at Mania*










At least not this WM. And at this point the Streak should not be ended at all, it should be the thing that defines The Undertaker.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Ryback vs Undertaker at Mania*

Trolls gonna troll.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Ryback vs Undertaker at Mania*

God no. Ryback isn't worthy and he never will be.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Ryback vs Undertaker at Mania*

Fuck off OP.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ryback vs Undertaker at Mania*

It would probably ruin Ryback's career, as he will be hated by the crowd. (not in a good way)

He would be getting XPac heat


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Ryback vs Undertaker at Mania*

I think the OP's got the message.

The only people I can think of in the wrestling industry who are 'big' enough to face the streak today are:

The Rock
John Cena
Stone Cold
Brock Lesnar
Sting
Kurt Angle

All of Taker's final matches should against any of those guys. There's the excuse of "But the young guy needs the rub, even if he loses!" - In all fairness, fuck em'. The streak is THE match at WrestleMania. It's so big that it's as big if not bigger than the WWE/WHC match. Putting someone who isn't anywhere near the level of those guys above would devalue the streak and that WM main event.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

lol @ ryback even being considered to be on the card for a wrestlemania let alone in one of the main events v taker.

Seriously the guy is not even at the level to get a raw/smackdown main event at the minute. He needs at least another 3-4 years solid before he can even be considered a main eventer. That's the problem with wwe in this day and age, they are too quick to push guys to main event level e.g. jack swagger and dolph ziggler and then have to cut them off and then they are pushed back down to mid-card level.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Nah, just feed him The Big Show at Wrestlemania. Hell, they can even go for a modified "Cena moment" with Ryback: Show crushes Santino for the United States Championship at Night of Champions or whenever, holds it all the way to Wrestlemania and Ryback defeats him soundly to take that championship while his undefeated streak continues. 

Undertaker should only have two Streak matches left in him at this point, anyway, and those are being reserved for Brock Lesnar and John Cena in my estimation.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Ryback vs Undertaker at Mania*



mcc4374 said:


> I think the OP's got the message.
> 
> The only people I can think of in the wrestling industry who are 'big' enough to face the streak today are:
> 
> ...


So the only full time wrestler is Cena


----------



## cheese_it (Mar 5, 2012)

Tyler Reks provided the best match we have seen Ryback have thusfar this week on SD. As a pretty big guy himself, hopefully he'll be one of the first guys to make Ryback look more legitimate.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Ryback is a fucking machine, caznt wait till he wins the Intercontinental Championship!


----------



## freddyvoorhees (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a serious doubt about Ryback: Is he a face, a tweener, a heel or bookers don´t even know yet what to do with him?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't like this ryback. He sucks, and looks retarded. Like the offspring of nappa and shrek.


----------



## BestInTheWorld1998 (Mar 26, 2012)

*RyBack*

I think Ryback need a bigger opponent and lose. I am so sick and tired of these squash matches. I put this is General WWE because I didn't know whether to put it in Raw or Smackdown. But Ryback needs a new opponent that will make him loose or at least make him feel the pain like Mark Henry or the Big Show or Sheamus, or Khali.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: RyBack*

He wasn't in a squash match this week.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy (May 8, 2012)

I'm just glad Ryback is not facing local jobbers anymore. Not that Curt Hawkins and Tyler Reks are any better.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ryback is still sloppy in the ring and is still facing jobbers.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

All I got out of Ryback this week was that he's going to need to be re-taught how to sell/bump (assuming he ever really knew). Also, Reks is vastly superior as a worker.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Tyler Reks gave Ryback a good little match. As one would expect, selling and bumping aren't among Ryback's strongest points. But I liked the match overall, I liked how Reks seemed to coax the match out of dictating the pacing thereof. 

So I suppose Ryback's time with the jobbers is now suddenly over?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

TheSupremeForce said:


> All I got out of Ryback this week was that he's going to need to be re-taught how to sell/bump (assuming he ever really knew). Also, Reks is vastly superior as a worker.


I wholeheartedly agree.

A post I made elsewhere:

"So, after watching Ryback vs Tyler Reks, I think that all of Ryback's matches will be like that:
Sure, people will get in a few moves here and there, Ryback will sell it for the moment, but then he will shrug it of a second later like nothing happened.

Since I know that a lot of people dislike Sheamus and Cena for stuff like that (or so they say), I'm guessing that Ryback will be on their hate list.

Next week: Ryback vs Reks and Hawkins, I bet (or as an additional match at MITB)."


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I despise the very idea of Ryback.

It's almost insulting that they are trying to get this hack over as a Goldberg clone.


----------



## roni10_levi (Jun 24, 2006)

All I can tell is that in 1-2 years, Ryback will become the toppest star in WWE and one of the all-time toppest! I can put money on that. he get everything in order to be #1: the look, the speed, the power, the devastading moves, the determination, the intensity, everything! (and sorry dudes- I don't consider mic skills as a real greatness category). 
so, yes- he have it all and I feel he is gonn'a be my favourite one.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

roni10_levi said:


> All I can tell is that in 1-2 years, Ryback will become the toppest star in WWE and one of the all-time toppest! I can put money on that. he get everything in order to be #1: the look, the speed, the power, the devastading moves, the determination, the intensity, everything! (and sorry dudes- I don't consider mic skills as a real greatness category).
> so, yes- he have it all and I feel he is gonn'a be my favourite one.


Well you don't have to worry because he's actually decent on the MIC, he's not close to horrible on it.


----------



## SankSpraying (Jul 12, 2012)

He needs a intercontinental champion run i think he deserves it by now


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

> Source: Pwinsider
> 
> -- WWE have been denied registration to trademark the name "Ryback." The USPTO first refused them in January because they felt it was only a surname and they don't allow trademarks for them. WWE followed up this week, saying that it is more than just a surname, but the USPTO denied them again – this time final – because the office wasn't satisfied with their answer.


I don't think that WWE will push him hard after this shit. They don't wanna risk after they'll give him some world titles and make him the top face and then go to someone else company.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*What is the point of Ryback?*

His look is out of a damn comic book and he is just another big guy if you ask me. He does the SAME thing every week, and he isn't the next Goldberg like the WWE is hoping for. So can someone tell me what they see in him?

Idea: Goldberg returns and breaks his streak on the 1000th episode?


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What is the point of Ryback?*

Everyone does the same thing every week. At least he beats ass.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: What is the point of Ryback?*

Feed him Smores!


----------



## Shredder016 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: What is the point of Ryback?*

He's looking a LITTLE more human after being briefly beat down by Swagger, and the audience chanted along with him, so I'd say he's on a good track. If you guys haven't heard, Vince wants him to be THE NEXT CENA.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy (May 8, 2012)

*Re: What is the point of Ryback?*

There is no point in Ryback.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: What is the point of Ryback?*

He is over.


----------



## Shredder016 (Jul 15, 2012)

How does Ryback remind you of Lord Hentai?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Swagger should be his ultimate opponent.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am at the point where I seriously want to see Santino defeat him with The Cobra in under ten seconds. This infuriates Ryback, and thus turns him heel. He destroys Santino rendering him unconscious, and out of action for weeks. He finally cuts a real promo, and lets the world know that his loss to Santino was a fluke, and he just showed the world what he does to "flukes".


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He's over now, but I am not sure he's as strong as he's made out to be. Like Cena strong. Cena lifts big peeps during matches and shows not much fatigue at all. I know Ryback is strong, but I think I need to see him power lift a dude, and still continue a lengthy match afterwards.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> He's over now, but I am not sure he's as strong as he's made out to be. Like Cena strong. Cena lifts big peeps during matches and shows not much fatigue at all. I know Ryback is strong, but I think I need to see him power lift a dude, and still continue a lengthy match afterwards.


I was actually uncomfortable watching Ryback when he was powerbombing Swagger over and over. It looked like he straining so hard he was going to throw his back out. I don't know how strong he is, but he probably is around Cena's strength level.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Hes ok. but why they want him to sell so much? people just want to see him kick ass. Selling to Swagger is ok, but Hawkins and Reks?


----------



## cheese_it (Mar 5, 2012)

They want him to be like early 2000s Lesnar strong but he just isnt. Nothing against Ryback, Lesnar is considered a strength freak.

If your fihgtig someone swagger size, stick to a good double powerbomb, not a bad triple.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

First he no-sold (not the moves themselves, but the whole ordeal) the beating that the Heatseekers gave him.

Now he took 2 of Jack Swaggers finishers and a shoulder, yet he rebounded and destroyed Swagger. I don't care how much Swagger has been jobbed out recently, that just doesn't make sense.

Also: Why the hell didn't that match officially start?


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: What is the point of Ryback?*



HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> Everyone does the same thing every week. At least he beats ass.


This.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

An i the only one who is getting sick of all the Goldberg chants on every show he is? Yes we get it now, he is strong, he is bald, he looks like Goldberg!!!


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

The Goldberg chants werent even funny to begin with but smarks act like they're in a secret club and want to remind everyone they know things other fans dont.

Ryback is awesome. The man is volumes of money, maybe I am getting ahead of myself but I think he can quite easily be the number 2 guy and would make a great top face to fight a heel cena.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Zankman Jack said:


> First he no-sold (not the moves themselves, but the whole ordeal) the beating that the Heatseekers gave him.
> 
> Now he took 2 of Jack Swaggers finishers and a shoulder, yet he rebounded and destroyed Swagger. I don't care how much Swagger has been jobbed out recently, that just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Also: Why the hell didn't that match officially start?


Nah, WWE devalued Swagger's finishers long ago when it took 3 gut wrenches to put away an injured Ryder, and Santino kicking out of it at a 1 count if I remember correctly. Not really sure why the match didn't start, the ref just didn't give the signal to ring the bell.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

The Goldberg chants have gotten retarded. Seriously, the same crowds that chant Goldberg at him are chanting Feed Me More with him at the end of the match. It's not about his overness at this point, it's about the crowds being fucking retarded and trying to put their own selves over.


----------



## Uncharted (Jul 20, 2012)

*I See Bad Things For Ryback*

Remember Ezekiel Jackson and Vladimir Kozlov, those unstoppable heels from Smackdown and ECW. After only 12 months, creative got sick of them and they were turned into jobbers and released

I see this process repeating itself for Ryback and Mason Ryan (if he gets on track). 12 months of push, get dropped and released.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

Creative/Vince loves start and stop pushes so it could easily happen to him or anyone else at any time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

I agree, it's very likely, but something about this push feels different. I don't know. I guess because he's face, not heel. That and the fact that he's not black or foreign makes it look more likely that he'll last, because Vince is very xenophobic.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I agree, it's very likely, but something about this push feels different. I don't know. I guess because he's face, not heel. That and the fact that he's not black or foreign makes it look more likely that he'll last, because Vince is very xenophobic.


I think that this pretty much sums it up.

Personally, I see him lasting, at least for a few years.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

Unlike those guys, Ryback is actually getting over, slowly but it's happening. Also, he's actually getting the crowd to chant one of his catch phrases, which is way more than any of the guys you listed ever did.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

Ryback isn't black or foreign so has an advantage on those already.

He's also AWESOME. FEED HIM MORE.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*



Index said:


> Unlike those guys, Ryback is actually getting over, slowly but it's happening. Also, he's actually getting the crowd to chant one of his catch phrases, which is way more than any of the guys you listed ever did.


lol those guys didn't have catchphrases to chant. The goldberg chants still out weigh the "Feed me more!" chants. Maybe that will change but right now he hasn't gotten himself over with the fans yet.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Damn. Rewatched a few parts of RAW and I didn't notice that Ryback is actually pretty over. Probably more over than most midcarders. Still loving the guy, I'm hoping for Ryback vs. Swagger, Hawkins and Reks at Summerslam.


----------



## GOATse (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

Weight gain, if all these enablers keep feeding him more.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The Goldberg chants were stupid months ago, just a few desperate to get attention people pretending this is clever or funny. But it's not the problem, like you can see on RAW, he's getting over big. The big problem like I said in another thread, is that he's selling too much for his opponents. The way he sold on the last PPV was just ridiculous, almost killed his entire character. And it wasn't even a Mark Henry, Kane, Show etc, just jobbers. He needs to kill his opponents with 100% offense.

If WWE are smart, a year from now Ryback is going to be a money star. But they need to stop with all the selling he's doing and let him be a realistic act. Sure, in the ring he can destroy every opponent but outside, make him realistic like Goldberg was.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nah, WWE devalued Swagger's finishers long ago when it took 3 gut wrenches to put away an injured Ryder, and Santino kicking out of it at a 1 count if I remember correctly. Not really sure why the match didn't start, the ref just didn't give the signal to ring the bell.


Eh, I know this, but, still... 

Cobra > Gutwrench powerbomb & whatever his corner move is... Doesn't make sense.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

"Who's next?" vs "Feed me more". Make it happen Vince!


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

He'll be World Heavyweight Champion in 2013, Like Tyrion Lannister said something about this push feels different, i really think there going to stick with Ryback and make him World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I like The Ryback. He does powerbombs and I fucking love powerbombs.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

He is better in the ring then Jackson and Kozlov.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> The Goldberg chants were stupid months ago, just a few desperate to get attention people pretending this is clever or funny. But it's not the problem, like you can see on RAW, he's getting over big. The big problem like I said in another thread, is that he's selling too much for his opponents. The way he sold on the last PPV was just ridiculous, almost killed his entire character. And it wasn't even a Mark Henry, Kane, Show etc, just jobbers. He needs to kill his opponents with 100% offense.
> 
> If WWE are smart, a year from now Ryback is going to be a money star. But they need to stop with all the selling he's doing and let him be a realistic act. Sure, in the ring he can destroy every opponent but outside, make him realistic like Goldberg was.


Do you just love every roided up wrestler?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> The Goldberg chants were stupid months ago, just a few desperate to get attention people pretending this is clever or funny. But it's not the problem, like you can see on RAW, he's getting over big. The big problem like I said in another thread, is that he's selling too much for his opponents. The way he sold on the last PPV was just ridiculous, almost killed his entire character. And it wasn't even a Mark Henry, Kane, Show etc, just jobbers. He needs to kill his opponents with 100% offense.
> 
> If WWE are smart, a year from now Ryback is going to be a money star. But they need to stop with all the selling he's doing and let him be a realistic act. Sure, in the ring he can destroy every opponent but outside, make him realistic like Goldberg was.


I think you're completely wrong. It's not a few people trying to be funny or clever. It's A LOT of people voicing their displeasure over a blatant rip off. 

What's exciting about a guy who gets nothing but 100% offense? A guy who doesn't sell anything, doesn't have anything dramatic happen in their matches is a bad idea. Very bad. This past RAW was the only time I've ever heard him anything resembling a positive response on a live show. I think the character and whole idea is shit, and it will never work. 

It's like WCW's Renegade. A horrible ripoff performed by a far more inferior talent.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

PacoAwesome said:


> I like The Ryback. He does powerbombs and I fucking love powerbombs.


I think Ryback is a pretty cool guy. Eh powerbombs jobbers and doesnt afraid of anything.


----------



## DiddyDong (Aug 31, 2011)

do you guys think ryback has a tiny dick from all the roids


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

They're not superpushing Ryback, which has only got to be good for him. People complain about the beating of jobbers, but it's a better way to build up a new face than him debuting and beating Ziggler or Rhodes immediately.

Although like OP said, WWE creative has insane ADHD, so I wouldn't be surprised if they stopped this slow push soon enough, push him hard and then just stop.


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

^ Lolwut?


----------



## DiddyDong (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

how does he pass his drug tests


----------



## crawdadr (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

He has the crazy eyes!

But I kind of like him. But I also like the Skip sheffield stick so that may be it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

The difference is between the Ryback and those 2 jabronies is that the Ryback has an impressive and exciting moveset and he's over with the crowd. Those 2 guys could do neither of the sort and they were in more programs, held titles, etc.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

He needs to get 100% offense because they want to build him THAT dominant. Then when he's wrestling legit guys like Show/Kane/Henry he can sell for them. The way he sells for jobbers makes him look like a big fish in a small pond, not a star in the making(And he is). 

And it doesn't matter if they think he's a rip off, this is not the first or second time, it's 3 months now, just makes them look desperate to be "cool" while they're the complete opposite. I agree that he's not on Goldberg's level in any aspect BTW.


----------



## Bryan ls A God (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

I don't see the "Goldberg" chants stopping. And Im sure WWE doesn't like the crowd chanting Goldberg all the time. If that's going to stop WWE drastically needs to change his character again and change his look.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

He is 2012 WWE Renegade


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

If they got Goldberg to come in and job to him that'd help.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

The Goldberg chants will eventually fade out, I will admit, I did crack a grin and chuckle when I first heard them. Now though, it's getting quite annoying and Ryback will be pushed onto bigger things regardless.

I quite like him, he has grown on me. When I first saw him I thought he could flop. But he has gotten quite over! Rock316AE is correct in his thoughts about selling though. He should be completely no-selling jobbers. They are only jobbers. He should only begin to sell when moving onto midcarders.

As for offences, Ryback is pretty crazy. His moves flow quite well, and he just has an aura of believability about his moves. Putting "effort" or "emotion" into them, so to speak.

For creative, I think he really needs to move onwards. Possibly feeding him 3 or 4 jobbers at once, followed by moving through the main roster.


----------



## Uncharted (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

Sooner or later, Ryback will be on Superstars full time, and mostly used as jobber in house shows and dark matches.

He will be used to push stars like Show, Sheamus and Kane. I happened before to others and will happen again.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

Ryback is getting over so he is real safe for now.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

GOOD. I'm absolutely sick of Ryberg. Get him off WWE TV as soon as possible.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

*The difference between Ryback and the likes of Kozlov and Zeke is that Ryback is a much better worker and is far more marketable to their key audience (white America)*


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> He needs to get 100% offense because they want to build him THAT dominant. Then when he's wrestling legit guys like Show/Kane/Henry he can sell for them. The way he sells for jobbers makes him look like a big fish in a small pond, not a star in the making(And he is).
> 
> And it doesn't matter if they think he's a rip off, this is not the first or second time, it's 3 months now, just makes them look desperate to be "cool" while they're the complete opposite. I agree that he's not on Goldberg's level in any aspect BTW.


Goldberg chants are never going away

Ryback will be a huge star in the same fashion that Sheamus is a huge star

An overpushed musucular guy that nobody cares about. At least Sheamus can work a decent match


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

I can't believe all the sheep buying into another roided up musclehead Vince is fawning over

Just goes to show that Vince still has control over his entire fanbase, even the IWC>

Roidberg is awful get him off my tv. Sick of seeing generic muscleheads


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

ryback is stiff/dangerous like golderberg. just watch he's going to end somebody's career.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Heimerdinger said:


> An overpushed musucular guy that nobody cares about.


Sheamus is a World Champion. He is getting pops and reactions(albeit they have declined due the 18 second fiasco at WrestleMania. I don't particularly care for Sheamus, but the auidence does to a degree. They will eventually care for Ryback too, and are starting too.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

DiddyDong said:


> do you guys think ryback has a tiny dick from all the roids


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I agree, it's very likely, but something about this push feels different. I don't know. I guess because he's face, not heel. That and the fact that he's not black or foreign makes it look more likely that he'll last, because Vince is very xenophobic.


The fact I agree with this is slightly sad but yeah.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*

Ryback is in the same boat as Mason Ryan, just another attempt to leech off the success of another gimmick and I hope the fans continue to chant "Goldberg" during his matches.


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*



Mr White said:


> Ryback is in the same boat as Mason Ryan, just another attempt to leech off the success of another gimmick and I hope the fans continue to chant "Goldberg" during his matches.


Except that Ryan got 0 reaction so they gave up on him after a few matches.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Diesel_Power (Dec 1, 2011)

They've been pushing him for three months straight and he still isn't over. And they still chant Golberg at him. Not a good sign.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Diesel_Power said:


> They've been pushing him for three months straight and he still isn't over. And they still chant Golberg at him. Not a good sign.


He's getting rather over. "Feed me more" chants are gaining momentum. As much as I hate squash pushes, his seems to be working.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ryback*

Would anyone love to see Ryback with a Bane/The Punisher esque gimmick?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ryback*

I personally want to see him take Big Show down with one of those clotheslines.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Ryback*

I just want to see him in a real match. I know everyone here probably hates on him because he gets to look good in squash matches and he hasn't used a submission hold yet, but I think he's been impressive. Bigger guys tend to end up disappointing but I kind of think he's got more too offer than just impressive clobberings. Plus he's already really over.

I'd like to see him feud with Big Show. Show has been made out to be a wrecking ball lately and Ryback's just a beast.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Ryback*



3VK said:


> I just want to see him in a real match. I know everyone here probably hates on him because he gets to look good in squash matches and he hasn't used a submission hold yet, but I think he's been impressive. Bigger guys tend to end up disappointing but I kind of think he's got more too offer than just impressive clobberings. Plus he's already really over.
> 
> I'd like to see him feud with Big Show. Show has been made out to be a wrecking ball lately and Ryback's just a beast.


Anyone who jumps to the conclusion that Ryan Reeves (I say his real name for reason) is a bad wrestler simply because he's a generic big "powerhouse" guy is a complete retard. Reeves is extremely agile for a guy his size. He isn't in a league of his own like Lesnar but he's definitely very very agile and athletic.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: I See Bad Things For Ryback*



Diesel_Power said:


> They've been pushing him for three months straight and he still isn't over. And they still chant Golberg at him. Not a good sign.





Heimerdinger said:


> I can't believe all the sheep buying into another roided up musclehead Vince is fawning over


I work at a school and the kids there absolutley love Ryback. The adults may not particularly care about Ryback, but the kids who're too young to know or remember the Goldberg push are really buying into it. This slow build is working pretty well; he's worked his way through the anonymous rookies and is now starting to plough through the bottom of bill guys (Hawkins & Reks, Jack Swagger, Heath Slater will be next) before taking on The Miz (I think) for the Intercontinental Title. For us older fans, it may be reminiscent of Goldberg's push but for the majority of the current WWE fanbase, this is new.


----------



## Xios (Jun 18, 2012)

I would like to see Brock Lesnar vs Ryback. Both guys are massive, it should be nice feud.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Ryback*



Combat Analyst said:


> Would anyone love to see Ryback with a Bane/The Punisher esque gimmick?


Not the new Bane, he fucking sucks.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know if it was posted here:










"FEED...ME...MORE!" is legit :lmao This guy is awesome. 

I also would like to see Big Show vs Ryback in a feud. Show always made other big guys look great with the way he can bump for them. He did it perfectly for Brock in 2002-2003 and for Cena over the years. They just need to stop with the ridiculous selling he's doing for jobbers, he needs to kill them with 100% offense.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Agreed with the selling part. Him selling for this losers looks ridiculous.

You've got guy's like Jinder Mahal giving him beat downs. Seriously.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> "FEED...ME...MORE!" is legit :lmao This guy is awesome.


:lmao






The commentary from Booker at the end is hilarious.

WWE are high on him, I just hope he gets pushed into a decent feud. Apparently this Jinder Mahal(who WWE like too) thing is going to be a real one. Hopefully he gets a PPV slot to just destroy him. The current beatdown segments/upperhand segments they're giving Mahal have to stop.


----------



## JinderMahal69er (Aug 2, 2012)

Ryback is alright but to be fair he was only going against jobbers, he doesn't have a chance against jinder mahal


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I feel like WWE missed a few chances to really get Ryback even more over on Raw. Not even the 1,000th episode, but I mean there were around 2-3 places where Ryback could have came out to cement himself as a face by either coming to confront Lord Tensei while he was beating up Tyson Kidd or coming out to confront Titus O'neal who was hailed as 'Unstoppable'. Realistically those would have made perfect material for a feud and not to mention would have been an unexpected twist and probably get a decent pop.

However WWE likes it's storylines to be pretty linear and bland, so any creative thing they will do is predictable. This goes universally by the way, not just Ryback. Good to see him feuding with Mahal, not exactly a high-profile bit however Mahal is more credible than Jack Swagger at this point.

Edit: Oh right, the guy in this video is unbearably opinionated. Sure, everyone gets their own opinion, but the way he presents it does not make me respect it one bit. If it's supposed to be a prediction, it's probably going to fail like every other prediction that condemns new talent coming into the WWE. Brodus Clay, Damien Sandow, Anthony Cesaro, Ryback, the entire lot of them could each go somewhere if creative got behinds them.

However creative likes to hemorrhage money like no tomorrow.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

skip shefield is a whole other story


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I agree. He's a nothing who will be forgotten.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I just love how people go "he only gets Goldberg chants"...Yeah, he gets those, he also gets quite a number of people to chant "feed me more" with him, and he gets far more crowd reaction than ADR and The Miz.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Ryback will go as far as the WWE wants him to. I personally believe he'll be a World Champion one day, but not because he's wowing me. It is because the WWE clearly has a plan for him and really like him, so I definitely see a main event push in his future...whether we like it or not.


----------



## MatMurko (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Feed him more.


----------



## JinderMahal69er (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I agree, plus with jinder mahal being pushed there is no need for him anymore


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I'd rather see Ryback fuck bitches up than fat ass tensai and fat ass Brodus Clay dancing every week with little kids. Just saying...


----------



## Randy Ravishing (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I would like to see Lesnar against Ryback - Two powerhouses crashing against each other


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Clicked the OP vid, saw it was from the Don Tony and Kevin show, immeadiately stopped watching, fuck those fat fucks, theyve ruined the once pretty good TVTRAX channel.


----------



## tombstone1 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

It's amusing that some people complain when someone big at size wins a world title in 6 months, but they still bash Ryback because in his first 3-4 months only beats jobbers, so he can't do anything in the WWE.
It seems that some people only know to complain.:gun:


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



tombstone1 said:


> It's amusing that some people complain when someone big at size wins a world title in 6 months, but they still bash Ryback because in his first 3-4 months only beats jobbers, so he can't do anything in the WWE.
> It seems that some people only know to complain.:gun:



That's exactly what's happened. I'm willing to bet that most of the Ryback haters that are frustrated with his squash matches are the same people who hate when guys like him get pushed to hard too fast. They just want a reason to hate a big guy - also this weeks smackdown had a little snippit from Ryback talking, he was unusually fluid with the little promo he cut.


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

If he was heel you guys would be supporting him


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

He is going to be Heavyweight Champion in the future. You've gotta accept the fact.


----------



## sulpice (Mar 12, 2010)

sorry, at the moment, i find ryback a very believable character. i think he will be a good feud for antonio cesario once he wins the us title. mid card looking great!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



DJ2334 said:


> I'd rather see Ryback fuck bitches up than fat ass tensai and fat ass Brodus Clay dancing every week with little kids. Just saying...


vouch agreed 100 percent. love or hate ryback its way better than seeing ...... ass brodus clay with little kids dancing in the ring. hell ill take tensai to i dont mind him its better than santinto marella and all the other ......ry wwe pulls out nowa days.

not to mention if they do push ryback maybe he can be a big star and beat cena the wana be hogan clone of this era


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

He's not going anywhere because they have built him up as a monster, but I'm damn sure they don't have a long term plan for him. Is he going to destroy the likes of Bryan, Del Rio, Punk, Orton etc under 5 minutes? The best thing they could probably do with him is turn him heel, so he can eventually lose to an "underdog" (read: Cena ).


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Yeah, I doubt Ryback's gonna become a top star. They're gonna feed him to John Cena in 2013 and we'll never see Ryback again...


----------



## roni10_levi (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

my opinion about Ryback is very clean, and you can read my leaps: *he will be WWE's greatest of all time*. not only couse Vince get major planes for him, but also this man is amazing!!! he has it all- he looks awesome, he is strong (I think, the strongest), he is acrobatic, he is fast and have very impressive moves. when he hits his oppoinents it looks so realable, so believable. 
I really believe he can do everything in ring. he is much (and I mean much!!!) more impressive than Stone cold was in his first WWF days. so I really feels that if WWE made guys like Stone Cold a mega-star, so it can make ryback (who once again- is much better than Austin, in terms of real wrestling abbilities) the best ever. and that's what they gonna do, IMO.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I like him, and i think you IWC lot should give him more of a chance.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I'm not particularly a fan, but I kinda like his in-ring style. It's very different from the rest of the roster, he moves like a cruiserweight, hit's like a heavyweight and isn't nearly half as reckless as some suggest. I've kinda noticed that he's mixing in some more technical moves with his brawling style(belly to belly etc) but then again, we haven't seen him in a MATCH since his debut. One thing though, he needs to bring that spear back.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



Moonlight_drive said:


> His ''debut'' was in 2004. Still he hassn't done shit.
> I don;t think he will be a big player in the WWE, midcard at best and than a jobber on Superstars.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXcijMDjnkM


Holy crap I didn't know he was in the WWE for this long before getting shot to come up to the main roster. It's do or die for guys like him and Sandow who spent years in developmental because if they don't get over they might as well consider their careers to be over (although they've been in developmental for so long that they're more than ready to achieve success).


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



roni10_levi said:


> my opinion about Ryback is very clean, and you can read my leaps: *he will be WWE's greatest of all time*. not only couse Vince get major planes for him, but also this man is amazing!!! he has it all- he looks awesome, he is strong (I think, the strongest), he is acrobatic, he is fast and have very impressive moves. when he hits his oppoinents it looks so realable, so believable.
> I really believe he can do everything in ring. he is much (and I mean much!!!) more impressive than Stone cold was in his first WWF days. so I really feels that if WWE made guys like Stone Cold a mega-star, so it can make ryback (who once again- is much better than Austin, in terms of real wrestling abbilities) the best ever. and that's what they gonna do, IMO.


Vince has major planes?? well that's that sorted then. 

Ryback at this point is generic big guy with a limit move set, GOAT? dont be stupid.


EDIT: Nevermind, he just fucked RAW... He's gonna be fired.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

Why Ryback will go nowhere? BROCK LESNAR. :lol


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*

I take my words back lol.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: why Ryback will go NO WHERE in WWE*



wkdsoul said:


> Vince has major planes?? well that's that sorted then.
> 
> Ryback at this point is generic big guy with a limit move set, GOAT? dont be stupid.
> 
> ...


The only thing I can find that validates what you say is this: http://www.examiner.com/article/enraged-brock-lesnar-reportedly-assaults-fellow-wwe-superstar

But two problems: One, sounds like bullshit, and second, looks more like Brock's fault from a kayfabe aspect.

Also your arguments are crap, hate him if you must, but when you start putting bullshit and trying to pass it for fact, you should just get lost. I've seen Ryback mix up his moves a lot more than most guys his size, and his mic skills proved pretty damn good to. So why don't you crawl back to your bridge, and come up with some better arguments.


----------



## Aeruhl (Jun 23, 2012)

*Ryback's Eye*

What's the deal with this? I doubt it started on purpose. I remember the first time he appeared with a fucked up eye it just looked like a bloody eye with a shiner. I never really took notice of it until recently when I saw someone on here say "Ryback needs to bring back that bloodshot eye." ... And now it's all pink again. First of all, I'm not sure what about having a bloodshot eye seems cool to people... weird. But this would seem to indicate to me that the condition of Ryback's eye is now somehow relative to his character. Something like Kane's eye. The difference is that Kane wears a lens. So what's up with Ryback? Is it some custom lens like Kane's? Does he just ask someone to punch him in the face before the show? Or does he just have perpetual conjunctivitis in one eye?


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Ryback hate?*

So after, what? 3 months since the guy has debuted, I have seen those who are optimistic about the guy based on raw talent, or neutral till they seen the guy actually work matches with contracted WWE wrestlers...kay, makes sense.

But then on the opposite of the spectrum are seething, hateful, raving individuals who I can only imagine are frothing at the mouth when the very thought of Ryback crosses their mind. It's not uncommon that some people will just not like a particular wrestler even when a mountain of evidence suggests they might actually like the guy for his talent, look, or even charisma.

but what really boggles my mind is that this...hate is often justified by a specific gripe. "Oh lol, he sucks because he only fights local jobbers." or "Oh he should be fired because he's not a 210 lbs, 6'0", pure matt tactician with little to no gimmick at all". Why do members of the IWC bother tagging on these specific gripes when in the end, the guy will probably move on to contracted work and try to display more agility and his move repertoire in more pitched matches when they are going to complain anyhow?

I'm probably going to be asking for a bunch of shameless anti-Ryback smarks looking to try and cause trouble, but really I don't expect much more from some people. What I just want to know is what the legitimate problem with it is?

He's pushed too slow, but he's being shoved down everyones throats?

He's green and talentless, yet he can pull some of the cleanest moves without risk of injury?

He's a terrible wrestler because he's bald?

Come on, those aren't reasons...in fact, it's because of posts like that which leads me to believe they have never actually watched some of the guys new work and are just basing their opinion on outdated information just to cause grief knowingly. How could I not label that as trolling?

And before anyone tries to pull "You're just an idiot mark" bit, I am a big fan of a variety of wrestlers, CM Punk, Damien Sandow, Brodus Clay, R-Truth, Kofi Kingston, AW and the Prime Time playas, Daniel Bryan and even occasionally Jinder Mahal. Sure, not everyone will agree with me on them, and I'm honestly not surprised. 

But I atleast try not to go into Alberto Del Rio threads and cause nonstop grief to people who don't give a shit. So yeah, what's up with all the hate? Can you swallow you're miserable loathing for 5 seconds to tell me that without falling into the many pitfalls that have been rediculously common place?


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Ryback hate?*

Great post. Some people simply don't like big brawler style wrestlers. Such people should just stick to watching ROH. WWE is for wrestlers of all shapes and sizes.. always has been, and probably always will be

Ryback is filling a gap and is getting over. People chant his catchphrase and pop for his power moves.. a lot of guys (and it tends to be teenagers I find) don't realise that not EVERYONE has to be a mat technician. 

It used to be all about power moves and muscle for the fans in the 80's and 90's and the technicians were overlooked.. what's changed? Now you have to be 6'0 or under with no muscle mass to get over with the so-called "smarks"?

For me, I've always enjoyed both styles of wrestlers.. I like a Big Show as much as I like a Rey Mysterio.. and I like Ryback as much as I like Daniel Bryan. The key is charisma, and Ryback has it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

He can't hide it for long.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*



Warrior said:


> He can't hide it for long.


lol. It's the same eye too!

Though I guess there was a 50/50 chance of that. :\


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

I don't know why he looked like he had a black eye last week, but rumor is he got into a fight with Brock Lesnar before the show today.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't know why he looked like he had a black eye last week, but rumor is he got into a fight with Brock Lesnar before the show today.


I think he just has pink eye, the rumor claimed Ryback suffered a few facial lacerations that would require stitches.


----------



## Aeruhl (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

Sooooo...... Why was it necessary to move this thread from General WWE to Smackdown? Ryback has been appearing on both Raw and Smackdown for months. He's been on every Raw in recent memory. On top of that General WWE covers both Raw and Smackdown. Ever heard the phrase, "if it ain't broke don't fix it"?



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't know why he looked like he had a black eye last week, but rumor is he got into a fight with Brock Lesnar before the show today.


WM Goldberg clone vs Lesnar setup. Lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't know why he looked like he had a black eye last week, but rumor is he got into a fight with Brock Lesnar before the show today.


Pwinsider said it was a false rumor.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*



Aeruhl said:


> Sooooo...... Why was it necessary to move this thread from General WWE to Smackdown? Ryback has been appearing on both Raw and Smackdown for months. He's been on every Raw in recent memory. On top of that General WWE covers both Raw and Smackdown. Ever heard the phrase, "if it ain't broke don't fix it"?
> 
> 
> 
> WM Goldberg clone vs Lesnar setup. Lol


At least they didn't lock it like 90% of the other threads that pop up during the shows. Apparently better conversation takes place in 300 page threads in which barely anyone ever replies to anything since there's another 2-3 pages every minutes.


----------



## necrosapien87 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Ryback hate?*

Because some people hate big muscle guys. A lot of people fear seeing another Goldberg. Thats why I remember some hate for Batista when he first showed up, and Lesnar. People seem to think that all power guys = no athletic talent. It will take time but people eventually like them if they are pushed right.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

That weight keep falling into his face apparently.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

Well he looks bad ass with the bloodshot eye.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

He rubbed it backstage and then came out


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

It looks like pinkeye. Somebody must've farted in his face and got shit particles in his eye.

I thought it was pretty awesome that the camera zoomed in on somebody holding a Ryback sign with the eye all red. He must be pretty clumsy.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

The more jobbers he eats, the more robot parts gets added to his body, he is the laser eye stage now.


----------



## Aeruhl (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*



SinJackal said:


> At least they didn't lock it like 90% of the other threads that pop up during the shows. Apparently better conversation takes place in 300 page threads in which barely anyone ever replies to anything since there's another 2-3 pages every minutes.


THANK YOU!! Someone who understands the ridiculousness.



The Enforcer said:


> I thought it was pretty awesome that the camera zoomed in on somebody holding a Ryback sign with the eye all red. He must be pretty clumsy.


It was that sign that actually prompted me to ask the question.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Well he looks bad ass with the bloodshot eye.


I have to agree. Adds to his overall look.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

Well, if he's not wearing contacts he needs to it works for his look. At the same time, he may need to consult a doctor about his eye.


----------



## theidealstranger (Jul 6, 2012)

*Where do you see Ryback going?*

He has been built like the next Goldberg and has cleared out jobbers and is moving now to clear out low-middle carders now. But once he finds his way out of this card and moves up, he has the likes of Cena and Orton to face. Would they put him over and make him the next Goldberg or would he slowly phase out?

In short, would he be a Goldberg or would he become a Zeus?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

I'm not convinced of all the reports claiming "oh, Vince loves this guy, he wants to make him the #2 babyface in the company", or whatever.

He's had almost no focus put on him at all, it's all just jobber fights over and over, usually in the same tired 2 on 1 situation. Until he gets a real feud I can't say I see much of a future for him. He possibly will because of his look, but nothing I've seen so far says that he won't just end up like every other big guy. Size, by and large has no bearing on anything these days and that's all he has.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

he's a great choice for goldberg return.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

Skip Sheffield was nothing. Ryback will only be marginally better.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

Burger King


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

Ryback brings dat intensity to the ring. He is great. 

WELCOME TO THE FOODCHAIN!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*



Vyed said:


> Ryback brings dat intensity to the ring. He is great.


People need to get past the jobber-squashing Goldberg-esque push and realise he seems extremely dedicated and really into his work.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

I don't really know where they are going with Ryback, will they have him go for the Goldberg type undefeated streak? Will he be heel or face? My guess, I don't think they'll go for an undefeated streak, instead they'll just have him be a uppercard monster type.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

personally he'd be much better as a heel


----------



## Jack of Hearts (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

I really enjoy his squash matches. You can see that he's genuinely having fun out there and it definitely feels like he's building a connection with the crowd. Obviously I would have preferred something other than the storyline of "muscly bloke goes on an undefeated streak" - but it's not like he's slacking off in his matches - he's doing the best with what's in front of him.

Looking forward to seeing him be treated like a big player in the future - I'm just hoping that he's not another monster that's going to be fed to Cena and forgotten about...


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

An informed opinion can't be given since his character's been given very little.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

They still have this motherfucker selling for geeks. 

Fuck, WWE. Learn.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

To the eye doctor hopefully.


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

I like Ryback, there's only a few new wrestlers that have caught my attention, Ryback is one of them.

I hope they give him a nice slow build like they are doing, working through jobbers, midcard and eventually the Intercontinental Championship. A long reign to establish him as an upper midcarder before eventually challenging the WWE Champion, preferably a strong heel, claiming he will hold both titles at the same time. The heel costs him the intercontinental championship, handing him his first loss. Ryback gets revenge by taking the WWE Title.


----------



## Praetorian Guard (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Ryback hate?*



Iormungand said:


> He's pushed too slow, but he's being shoved down everyones throats?
> 
> He's green and talentless, yet he can pull some of the cleanest moves without risk of injury?
> 
> *He's a terrible wrestler because he's bald?*


Sad thing is some people are THAT stupid. I don't take anyone who can't back up their claims seriously. Most people say "He's boring" or "He sucks" about all sorts of wrestlers and that's their opinion, but such a hollow opinion at best. Empty words from empty minds, I like all sorts of Wrestlers each of them have a place in wrestling or should. We have all kinds because reaching a wider base of fans is better than sticking to just one type of group. There will always be 'types' of wrestlers that you will see over and over, in TNA they had Crimson who was WAY MORE like Goldberg than Ryback is. He was undefeated for like 16 months that's ridiculous, and it won't go that far with Ryback. I agree that he would be better as a heel but I think they're safely building him as a face to gain fans quicker and they'll turn him when he's more over and ready.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

16 troll posts, not a single one of you answered the question.

I was wondering the same thing, my own eyes started to water after seeing that because I used to wear contacts and when I accidentaly wore them upside down some days my eyes would turn just like Rybacks and it hurt like hell, so whenever I look at him It just reminds me of the pain, yikes.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*



mrmacman said:


> he's a great choice for goldberg return.



The only good choice for Goldberg's return is Goldberg.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

I like him and I like the slow build. I hope he keeps being built slowly and maybe in a few months wins a title.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

In the same goddamn direction until he gets in a real feud and a real match. He's just there, nothing special.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

Ryback will continue to work through the jobbers and nobodies, gradually working his way up the roster: he'll work through Heath Slater, Jack Swagger and Jinder Mahal next before moving up to guys like David Otunga, The Miz and Tensai. I think that he'll probably feud with Wade Barrett when he gets back, and I can imagine a series of Ryback/Mark Henry matches. They're obviously going for a slow build with Ryback, which I think is a good idea. My main complaint has been how they've rushed people into the main event over the last few years, so it's quite nice to see a guy getting a gradual push.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

Somewhere in the middle of the mid card. I can see him getting a run with one of the secondary titles but I don't see him being anything more than a mid carder.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

Looks legit but I can't say what happened to it. Probably popped a blood vessel being so raged out. I think he should sport it everytime he wrestles, makes him look more scary. Was laughing so hard at the sign of his eye and it said Feed Me More under it lmao, so great.


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Ryback hate?*



WashingtonD said:


> Great post. Some people simply don't like big brawler style wrestlers. Such people should just stick to watching ROH. WWE is for wrestlers of all shapes and sizes.. always has been, and probably always will be
> 
> Ryback is filling a gap and is getting over. People chant his catchphrase and pop for his power moves.. a lot of guys (and it tends to be teenagers I find) don't realise that not EVERYONE has to be a mat technician.
> 
> ...


Listen to this man he speaks truth^^^^^


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

Well, Ryback could be given the IC belt at Summer Slam by squashing the champion (I would want to have Jericho holding on to the title wsince he got the record of holding it) in like 30 seconds and hold on to the title to Wrestlemania, drop the title to a cheating heel like for example The Miz, feud with him over the summer and finally take the title back at Summer Slam. Then move upwards on the roster to start feuding with Big Show before wrestling WWE Champion John Cena at the Main Event at Wrestlemania 30 in a face vs face, Title for title match emerging victorious and Cena putting him over as the new gface of the company.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

I think he'll be replacing Sheamus on Smackdown whenever they decide to move him over to RAW, I can see him becoming World Champion possibly going into WrestleMania 30.

I do like him though, Im just not sure how well he'll work higher up the card were if his presence will be enough and if once he does lose will it effect his aura.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*



JoseBxNYC said:


> He rubbed it backstage and then came out


I hope you're talking about the eye.


----------



## MAN_KIND (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

His finisher is called Shell-Shocked i believe? So maybe it's sort of a reference to that? Please don't judge me on this post i know it's horrible.


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

When he arrived as Ryback, it was around the time Damien Sandow was just poking his nose around helping all of us out with his wisdom and complaining about the unwashed masses.

The way Ryback was being billed was as raw and unwashed as it gets for WWE seriously there are no pretty moves it's all just power play which suits the guy as theatrical as his finisher is the only thing impressive about it is he does it with 2 people, I was sorta hoping for a feud between him and Sandow although WWE doesn't seem to like to put two new faces into a feud considering Sheamus has to have his TV time on smackdown and bringing over CM punk to cover for randy ect and the announcers/Gm are the main event it leaves very little time for promising talent to shine through, also can anyone tell me why Smackdown tastes like Raw diet?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

_"Right now, my road wife is the Ryback [Laughs] and Cody Rhodes. We don't have any particular good road stories because I feel like we're kind of boring. We just kind of drive to the next town. But what me and Cody really like to do is make up stories about the Ryback and then spread them amongst the locker room. For example, yesterday, we were working out in a gym. He was doing kettle bell snatches with only 35 pounds. You look at him, and you'd think, 'Oh! This guy is way stronger,' but he was lifting this kettle bell and he couldn't control it, and it hit him in the eye and now he's got a black eye. That story spread throughout the locker room all day yesterday." _

Daniel Bryan.

Haha..


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

I think it's nasty to be honest with you.

It's probably intentional, and there probably is some sort of eye drops that can do that. I'm guessing they're like a movie prop or something probably the way actors can get their eyes to look like that too in certain scenes if needed or whatever.

I'm just guessing here.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

Movie star:










Add green paint..


----------



## GOATse (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

FEED. HIM. ANTIBIOTICS.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

A year from now Superstars or whatever jobber show is on the air.

I can see movie star. I can. He can play the modern day roles Arnold used to play, machine, cyborgs, etc. I can definitely see that.


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

Dude injecting into his eyes, loophole in WWE wellness policy.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

I enjoy Ryback. With what Cole talks about regarding his training everyday he seems extremely dedicated to his work. He certainly doesn't look lazy in the ring either. Despite doing essentially the same match, he does it very well every time. I hope to see him get a midcard push as he is getting over. Hopefully he can win the IC/US title in a few months time then a few months after that have a slow push into the main event.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

Not far really. WWE needs more dominate heels for a guy like Ryback to succeed.


----------



## Gimmick AtoZ (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

the unemployment line


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

Honestly not sure where they're going with Ryback. I personally love watching his matches at the moment. Obviously he can't just carry on squashing jobbers and midcarders, but I don't really know how he'd do further up the match card. For now though, keep the squash matches coming!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Where do you see Ryback going?*

He's not going far, maybe a US title reign but that's about it.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Ryback is going to be a world champ , 100% sure on this if he can stay injury free.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

There could be a whole bunch of guys with disease gimmicks. One guy could get a cauliflower ear. Another a nice big cold sore on his top lip. Maybe a Diva with giant sty on her eye or really bad gingivitis.

WWE has stumbled onto a goldmine. Give everybody on the roster a highly visible disease, illness, or injury on their face. Money, money, money.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

1. Insert finger into anus.
2. Rub eye with said finger.
3. Profit?


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

Lesnar vs Ryback would be epic. Both are frickin Terminators.


----------



## WEBSTER-WHYTE (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*



stonefort said:


> There could be a whole bunch of guys with disease gimmicks. One guy could get a cauliflower ear. Another a nice big cold sore on his top lip. Maybe a Diva with giant sty on her eye or really bad gingivitis.
> 
> WWE has stumbled onto a goldmine. Give everybody on the roster a highly visible disease, illness, or injury on their face. Money, money, money.


CM Leper(c) vs. The Big Shigellosis vs. John Galena has been announced for SummerSlam, yippee.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

Its obvious Brock did that to his eye. Dont fuck with Brock as he will hurt you


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its obvious Brock did that to his eye. Dont fuck with Brock as he will hurt you


Oh god, that was a fake report. >.>


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

It's caused by the weed fumes coming off Van Dam's singlet.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> _"Right now, my road wife is the Ryback [Laughs] and Cody Rhodes. We don't have any particular good road stories because I feel like we're kind of boring. We just kind of drive to the next town. But what me and Cody really like to do is make up stories about the Ryback and then spread them amongst the locker room. For example, yesterday, we were working out in a gym. He was doing kettle bell snatches with only 35 pounds. You look at him, and you'd think, 'Oh! This guy is way stronger,' but he was lifting this kettle bell and he couldn't control it, and it hit him in the eye and now he's got a black eye. That story spread throughout the locker room all day yesterday." _
> 
> Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Haha..


Well I think we have solved the mystery of who started the rumour of the Ryback and Lesnar fight


----------



## Matt O' Smylie (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

Feed. Me. Whores. (Pink-eye. Dirty bastardo, de Rybacks)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I love his persona. He has everything nailed down to a T. People complain about him doing the same shit but that called building a character and getting him familiar with the audience. And the people who're complaining about Ryback doing the same shit is sucking off Sandow who's sticking to a routine as well. WELCOME TO THE FOOD CHAIN!


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Ryback will get "Jack Swagger"-ed in a year or two ... if he even gets a sniff at the world title ...


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm positive Ryback will be a World Champion. He's getting over so quickly for just squashes, Vince loves him and he's got a larger than life aura.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

According to this week's SmackDown! taping via live correspondent:



Spoiler: SmackDown!(10th Aug 2012) segment



* Jinder Mahal squashed two local wrestlers. He attacked them after the bell but Ryback ran out and chased him off. Ryback came back in the ring and hit the Shellshock on the two local wrestlers. Ryback got a bigger pop than he has been getting.



Looks like he is getting very over from simple squashes, pretty great.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

If Ryback truly gets over with this recycled gimmick, my palm will be stuck to my face for the rest of my life.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Jammy said:


> If Ryback truly gets over with this recycled gimmick, my palm will be stuck to my face for the rest of my life.


Give me a break, next you'll tell me everyone but Ryback is using a gimmick never before used. Clearly Dolph Ziggler isn't using a Ric Flair gimmick, and CM Punk is not using a composite of several classic gimmicks down to using Macho Man Randy Savage's top rope elbow drop.

Ryback has been 1,000 times more vocal than Goldberg ever was, and sells better than Goldberg ever did.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

I think he cried before the match.


----------



## DELiLLO (Jul 31, 2012)

*Ryback's matches getting boring...*

Does anybody else agree that watching Ryback destroy everybody in his path week in and week out is getting old? Here's an idea, let the guy beat the hell outta Lesnar and HHH and when the WWENation doesnt know what chant hell start saying "FEED ME MORE!"


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

That's because nobody behind the curtain knows what to do with him.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*



Jon_Snow said:


> That's because* nobody behind the curtain knows what to do* with him.


That's basically the main problem


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

It got boring after Goldberg did it 14 years ago.

At least after some time, they put him against quality guys and actually made it look competitive.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

He shouldn't have been stuck with a goldberg like gimmick in the first place


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

*Voted Lesnar in the poll

Lesnar is just scary, not only is he huge but he's also a very good MMA fighter. Plus he seems like the kind of guy who would have no mercy in a fight*


----------



## NBKiller (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

Until Ryback faces someone other than local jobbers or Reks and Hawkins, I'm not going to find his matches entertaining. Just get his Mahal feud done and move him up so he faces more credible guys.

Looks like Lesnar is the popular poll option.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*

Is this really thread worthy ?

He could always just spray some lemon juice and get it red like that.


----------



## DELiLLO (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

What was soooooooooo bad about the goldberg gimmick?


----------



## DELiLLO (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*



NBKiller said:


> Until Ryback faces someone other than local jobbers or Reks and Hawkins, I'm not going to find his matches entertaining. Just get his Mahal feud done and move him up so he faces more credible guys.
> 
> Looks like Lesnar is the popular poll option.


I agree 100% with you. Let him beat the crap out of someone. I wouldnt mind even seeing Orton getting dismantled.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*



DELiLLO said:


> What was soooooooooo bad about the goldberg gimmick?


Nothing because Goldberg could actually do it, he was FAR more believable, more intense, more of a showman, more everything. Maybe not more talented in the ring or on the mic but as it relates to the gimmick, he made it his thing and was good at it. RyBack sucks at it. Goldberg wasn't a channel changer, RyBack is.

I love when people say he's "getting" boring. It was boring after the 3'rd match, how much patience can you possibly have? Yeah, ok, we get it, you can beat nobodies. Move on. Jobber matches are meant to be nothing but talent introduction. That's it. You see a guy beat some no name guy up, you establish what his big moves are, his signature spots, his finisher, he wins, AND YOU MOVE THE FUCK ON. Jobber matches as a repeated feature of a character is absolutely pathetic, and one more sign of the times in WWE. It's damn sad.


----------



## DELiLLO (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nothing because Goldberg could actually do it, he was FAR more believable, more intense, more of a showman, more everything. Maybe not more talented in the ring or on the mic but as it relates to the gimmick, he made it his thing and was good at it. RyBack sucks at it. Goldberg wasn't a channel changer, RyBack is.
> 
> I love when people say he's "getting" boring. It was boring after the 3'rd match, how much patience can you possibly have? Yeah, ok, we get it, you can beat nobodies. Move on. Jobber matches are meant to be nothing but talent introduction. That's it. You see a guy beat some no name guy up, you establish what his big moves are, his signature spots, his finisher, he wins, AND YOU MOVE THE FUCK ON. Jobber matches as a repeated feature of a character is absolutely pathetic, and one more sign of the times in WWE. It's damn sad.


Thats why he should be in a match with a good superstar and show what he really has


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

Well, you can already tell he's got nothing, he's a powerhouse. Anybody who wrestles that style is comically limited. I don't think I've ever seen a good power wrestler, every wrestler who has power moves and is actually good combines it with some other style, anybody who's just pure power is garbage. I'm just waiting to see something new.

Now, of course, the positive side is that doing this routine keeps him away from doing anything important, so I guess I really shouldn't be complaining because I don't want the fucker to advance up the card.


----------



## AwesomeY2J (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

He has been boring!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

I had to go with Lesnar in this poll, the dude is strong as hell. He works out like a machine, he was in UFC, he can crush anyone's bones without regret.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

Lesnar easily. Legit MMA fighter, and former world heavyweight champ. Dude destroyed top MMA fighters like they were nothing. He tossed them around like rag dolls, and has to frickin dehydrate down just to make weight for HEAVYWEIGHT despite being nearly all muscle.

Ryback might be #2, but I think if The Rock stopped worrying about his image for a few minutes, he'd beat the fuck out of someone.

Big Show seems like a joke choice compared to the other 3 imo. Slow, fat, low stamina. Probably strong, but probably not any stronger than the other 3. And certainly slower with by far less stamina.




DELiLLO said:


> What was soooooooooo bad about the goldberg gimmick?


My gripes about Goldberg were:

Did not sell damage well AT ALL. And any time he did, he would magically forget he's supposed to sell the injury when he goes into his offense. Like he miraculously gets healed (and yes, I hated that shit about Hulk Hogan too. . .and about Stone Cold. . .and about Cena)

And it was sometimes kinda awkward that he was always an "honorable face", while being an angry aggressive dude. I'd have liked to have seen a real heel run, and now the lame one he had for a short period of time in WCW by "betraying" a guy who was one of the biggest douche characters in the history of professional wrestling. I mean. . .I didn't even consider it a real heel turn tbh.

But overall I enjoyed Goldberg. Probably since I didn't watch every WCW show to get bored enough with his constant winning.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

Getting boring? that ship sailed about a month ago..


----------



## Jynx36 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

Yes it's getting boring.
But it's still more entertaining to me than the majority of raw matches.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, you can already tell he's got nothing, he's a powerhouse. Anybody who wrestles that style is comically limited. I don't think I've ever seen a good power wrestler, every wrestler who has power moves and is actually good combines it with some other style, anybody who's just pure power is garbage. I'm just waiting to see something new.
> 
> Now, of course, the positive side is that doing this routine keeps him away from doing anything important, so I guess I really shouldn't be complaining because I don't want the fucker to advance up the card.


You know what? You really need to get your eyes checked, you are basically putting Ryback into the doghouse based on, what? Stereotypes? That makes so much sense, more it makes you sound like a typical IWC complainer who has little substance to their petty grievences. I'll try to refute your claims without keeping it personal, but I've seen more in Ryback than I ever saw in Ezekiel Jackson, or even David Otunga in ring work. 

I was going to offer more (aroung 4-5 more paragraphs to be exact), however it would achieve nothing, it would not sway your opinion even a fraction more positive than it is currently. You probably have a very rigged look on how 'your' wrestling should be, and anyone elses tastes or opinion are utterly distasteful and beneath your own. I could point out how cleanly he performs move, the lack of botches, his mic skills, and his movement in the ring.

But, you favor smaller and more agile guys like CM Punk, so really what's the point?


*Edit:* Realized I contributed nothing to this thread, but i've got to disagree. He's finally facing more credible opponents, but now he's getting boring? Pretty odd, sounds like a troll thread but that is my opinion on the matter. If Ryback had just went to the top of the company by now, the same whining people would just whine more that he was pushed down everyones throats.

In other words - some people are miserable fucks.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

I've always been a bit of a fan of squash matches so I don't mind. Ryback will never be anything but a midcard gimmick anyways. Might as well make his business to kick someone's ass every show.


And damn, I wish I could build some traps like his.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

Nope. Watching a cartoonishly enormous man in a silly outfit throwing people around never gets old, at least in one minute bite-sized segments. Everything in the WWE is so rushed nowadays, it's nice to see a character whose persona, catchphrases and signature spots are being slowly built up instead of the usual DEBUT - USELESS MIDCARD FEUD - WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE REIGN - MIDCARD HELL within a year routine.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Jobber matches are meant to be nothing but talent introduction. That's it. You see a guy beat some no name guy up, you establish what his big moves are, his signature spots, his finisher, he wins, AND YOU MOVE THE FUCK ON. Jobber matches as a repeated feature of a character is absolutely pathetic, and one more sign of the times in WWE. It's damn sad.


Sorry, but "jobber matches" were how the entire wrestling business worked until the Monday Night Wars created a ramping up game for ratings to the point where main event attractions were facing each other weekly on television. The _main event_ of the first episode of Raw was Undertaker vs. Damien fucking Demento. You're perfectly welcome to hate squash matches, but to call them a "sign of the times" is just inaccurate. Giving away John Cena vs. Daniel Bryan on free television is a sign of the times, not a jobber match.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

I'm interested to know how some of you guys would book Ryback long-term, because I doubt WWE has a plan for him outside of showing up, hitting the Shell Shock, then leaving.

How long do you have him run through all of these jobbers until you have someone legit put him over? Do you simply mimic the Goldberg formula and have him go undefeated for over a year?

I honestly don't know. I read a lot of guys are scared to get in the ring with him because of how he works.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

Getting old? They've BEEN old for weeks upon weeks.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

Well it gets boring that he fights Tyler Rex and that other dude all the time. If its suppose to be a feud it failed.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*



Iormungand said:


> You know what? You really need to get your eyes checked, you are basically putting Ryback into the doghouse based on, what? Stereotypes? That makes so much sense, more it makes you sound like a typical IWC complainer who has little substance to their petty grievences. I'll try to refute your claims without keeping it personal, but I've seen more in Ryback than I ever saw in Ezekiel Jackson, or even David Otunga in ring work.
> 
> I was going to offer more (aroung 4-5 more paragraphs to be exact), however it would achieve nothing, it would not sway your opinion even a fraction more positive than it is currently. You probably have a very rigged look on how 'your' wrestling should be, and anyone elses tastes or opinion are utterly distasteful and beneath your own. I could point out how cleanly he performs move, the lack of botches, his mic skills, and his movement in the ring.
> 
> ...


The problem I have with Ryback is he's almost like the in ring equivalent to your favourite band standing around like stone statues during their own concert. Sure, they may be your favourite band but it's likely you came for a show, not a rehearsal of the music you've heard on CD. Ryback merely performs every single manuever without making any of it look good. Not even intense. Brock Lesnar had it, Goldberg had it. But not Ryback.


----------



## Stone Cold X (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*



Trouble Trouble said:


> It got boring after Goldberg did it 14 years ago.


How dare you! :cuss:


Trouble Trouble said:


> At least after some time, they put him against quality guys and actually *made it look competitive*.


_*That's*_ what Ryback needs. :gun:


CM Jewels said:


> I honestly don't know. I read a lot of guys are scared to get in the ring with him because of how he works.


GOOD! That's how wrestling is supposed to be!


SinJackal said:


> overall I enjoyed Goldberg. Probably since I didn't watch every WCW show to get bored enough with his constant winning.


I watched a lot of the Goldberg matches, and was not a minute bored. The only thing that killed the whole "Goldberg" character for me was joining the storylines - I mean, he went from "badass" wrestler, to "I'll just lose to you in this instance, then I'll go back to being badass."

WCW had the chance to make Goldberg the "Sting" or the "Undertaker" of WCW with the winning streak, instead, they fuck it all up.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*



Svart said:


> The problem I have with Ryback is he's almost like the in ring equivalent to your favourite band standing around like stone statues during their own concert. Sure, they may be your favourite band but it's likely you came for a show, not a rehearsal of the music you've heard on CD. Ryback merely performs every single manuever without making any of it look good. Not even intense. Brock Lesnar had it, Goldberg had it. But not Ryback.


Spot on.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

Goldberg didn't have in-ring skills but he was intense, he was entertaining to watch. Ryback might be more talented but he's nowhere near as exciting as Bill was.


----------



## sean021122 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*



DELiLLO said:


> Does anybody else agree that watching Ryback destroy everybody in his path week in and week out is getting old? Here's an idea, let the guy beat the hell outta Lesnar and HHH and when the WWENation doesnt know what chant hell start saying "FEED ME MORE!"


Is there rreally a need for this rhetorical thread? Nobody cares about skip sheffield His biggest claim to afme was being a nobody ham and egger riding wade barrett's coattails in nexus. He will never ever escape the goldberg wanna be charcater they have created for him. His career has a very limited shelf life now.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

I'm not bored at all. I think he's brilliant and I'm looking forward to seeing if he can pull it off in a series of matches against someone. I'm enjoying it while it lasts.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

Just get Brock to destroy Ryback that's the match we all want to see. Ryback won't be saying feed me more once Brock is finished with him


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

Ryback < Goldberg Ryback is an better wrestler than Goldberg ever was.
On the eyes thing I think it's awesome I love seeing that intensity from Ryback eyes.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's Eye*



Jon_Snow said:


> I think he cried before the match.


Because he fears that Jinder Mahal will beat him.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

I honestly don't understand how WWE could possibly think this Ryback stalemate could be beneficial in any way. I don't even watch RAW live anymore, I've been forced to DVR-and-fast-forward now because of all the time-wasters, which now include the same Ryback match we've seen 20 times before.

It's getting easier and easier to just plain not give a shit.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

He was a part of a entertaining act with the local jobbers because they were so bad it was good, I remember someone did a thread in were we rated every one of them that was more better/hilarious than SD itself, now that he beats boring lowcarders I don't give a fuck.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

I would put him in a gimmick match against mahal at summer slam. Something like a falls count anywhere match just to see if he can handle it. Afterwards I'll have him go for the us title. The key is to show his rise up the wwe slowly and to not make it too easy for him. At this point jobbers are not moving the story along. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## theBIGvalboski (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

I guess I'm the only one that hears the reaction this guy is getting out there. I like Rybacks matches because they are a little more brutal than normal pussy wrestling. He looks like he is smacking the crap out of his opponents. Most guys in the back these days can't get a crowd reaction to save their lives (in most cases, careers. Ryback at least has the crowd chanting his little catch phrase "feed me more" and they also yell along with "finish him." I think he still has some work to do to become more of a wrestler than a brawler, but he certainly isn't boring.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I read here that he knocked himself in the eye with a kettle belt, but the red eye is suddenly back again. Pink Eye? FEED ME ANTIBIOTICS!


----------



## dontwannaregister (Apr 3, 2006)

The Mother Dragon said:


> Ryback < Goldberg Ryback is an better wrestler than Goldberg ever was.
> On the eyes thing I think it's awesome I love seeing that intensity from Ryback eyes.


I learned the difference between < and > in kindergarten. Just saying.


----------



## dontwannaregister (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Is the Ryback build up a swerve*



vG-MONEYv said:


> Nope, bad idea. Ryback has charisma, he can wrestle and he has the look.
> I dont think Ryback is just another generic big guy like Mason Ryan or Jackson, i hope he doesn't fade into obscurity like them.
> But i dont understand how does beating up guys half his size make him look dominant? it doesn't, i fully expect him to win and so does the whole crowd, he needs to be in a believeable feud, not squash matches.


I'm most people on here weren't even born yet, but back when WWF was on Saturday and Sunday afternoons (right before American Gladiators!), this was standard procedure.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

Lesnar's powerful, but why couldn't Ryback go to MMA and beat up a few guys? Lesnar's last 3 fights were not good at all. 

- Got rocked by Shane Carwin. Got stood up to prevent a loss. 
- Got rocked by Cain Velasquez
- Got rocked by Alister Overeem

What did he do? Beat up Frank Mir? Even Couture, age 60 and all, was beating him til one punch changed the fight.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

Thought it was a huge mistake not to have Ryback on RAW 1000. Vince/HHH want this guy to be the next Warrior/Goldberg/Batista and they dont feature him on a show that was drawing over 6 million viewers.


----------



## DELiLLO (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

I think it is time that he jumps into a big match and tries to prove himself.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

We've now seen 16 weeks of Ryback, and he's still beating guys at the very bottom of the food chain. 

We all _know _what WWE is doing: they're going to send Ryback after Goldberg's record of consecutive wins. Remember, Vince's crazed egocentricity demands that WWE be the biggest and best of wrestling's history in every conceivable way. At this point, what can we say WCW accomplished that hasn't been replicated, imitated, or bested by WWE? The one thing that springs to mind is Goldberg's streak, and I think their goal is to have Ryback beat it.

If you count dark matches at tapings, Ryback is 30-0 since January. Add in matches from house shows, and it's probably 60-0 or more. I have a sneaking feeling that, by Royal Rumble time, WWE is going to bring this up and will start an actual count, in order to build him up to a match at WrestleMania. I've said since June that Ryback will likely face (and defeat) a prominent heel like The Big Show at WrestleMania XXIX, and I'm sticking to that prediction.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

His matches have been boring since his first squash. The squash match is overused in todays product. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*

Lesnar is easily the scariest dude on that list. He is a bad motherfucker.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*



Svart said:


> The problem I have with Ryback is he's almost like the in ring equivalent to your favourite band standing around like stone statues during their own concert. Sure, they may be your favourite band but it's likely you came for a show, not a rehearsal of the music you've heard on CD. Ryback merely performs every single manuever without making any of it look good. Not even intense. Brock Lesnar had it, Goldberg had it. But not Ryback.



I've got to disagree, and this is coming from a fairly big Goldberg mark. I cannot understand what you mean by 'not making it look good', isn't that the job of his opponent, to sell the moves? He can't very well execute AND sell the moves at the same time, unless you mean he poorly executes them?

In which case, I'm not sure whether I should point out Big Show's sloppy spears/WMDs, ADR's glorified armbar, and Cena's fireman carry. The Attitude Adjustment for example I cannot buy no matter how much the opponent sells it, atleast the Shell-shocked or running samoan drop has the added momentum of a running drop. Alright, kinda rambled there but to the point, Ryback has an impressive repertoire and anyone who has kept up with the guy knows that.

Now as for his intensity, sure he does, it's just projected differently. Ryback feels more vocal and charismatic - I loved Goldberg but his gimmick was different in the fact he didn't need to cut promos, and probably couldn't without diminishing the mystique he had which would have killed his character. Ryback on the other hand, can cut promos because he's not some primal force of nature or a raging, hateful, 'monster'. Instead, the guy is a sort of archetypal brawling badass, it just isn't at it's full potential yet.

This guy is vastly more talented than Goldberg, and has tons more experience in the business too. So long as he doesn't botch moves he's golden, even some IWC favorites have botched moves, Dolph Ziggler being one of them, ADR always makes me cringe when he tries looking aggressive/dominant and nearly trips over his opponent.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*

Do you guys think Ryback will ever win the World Title? Thoughts


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*

Kinda early to say because WWE has a tendency to not know what to do with their wrestlers, look at Swagger, 2 years ago he was a WHC, now he's jobbing for Ryback. I would like to see Ryback win the title but I doubt he will anytime soon.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*

Going to call it, first hater is going to see this and reply "No, the only thing he will do is win a place in the unemployment line, LOL!" or "Gawd I hope not, if he does then wrestling will be ruined FOREVER!"

In seriousness though, if booked properly I believe he has enough to atleast score the World Heavyweight Championship once. If Great Khali can do it, anyone should theoretically be able to with the right booking. But I am not a fortune teller, so who knows?

Edit: Wanted to clarify that I do not hate Great Khali, for as limited as he looks in the WWE, he did decent work in Japan and Mexico.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*

Maybe, I'm not convinced yet, though. He has the look, but the gimmick won't work in the main event unless it's adapted. If he can't have long matches, then I don't see how he can be champion, as main eventers typically work 15-20 minutes on a regular basis. The Goldberg routine isn't going to work, as we saw when Goldberg came up to the WWE. Vince wasn't willing to have his top guys get squashed, nor should he have been, so he had to wrestle 15-20 minutes and he flopped because he wasn't conditioned for it.

At the end of the day, though, it's really not that hard. Anybody in the high midcard will eventually hold the title in most cases. So...probably.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*

Needs to improve Mic skills for that to happen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*



DrowningFish said:


> Needs to improve Mic skills for that to happen.


Not really. That's the correct mindset, but WWE hasn't actually used it in ages. At the end of the day it's all political now.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not really. That's the correct mindset, but WWE hasn't actually used it in ages. At the end of the day it's all political now.





DrowningFish said:


> Needs to improve Mic skills for that to happen.


I wouldn't say he had bad mic skills, actually seemed pretty decent to me. However, granted the examples were pretaped, however Ryan Reeves aka Ryback proved capable on the mic back in his NXT days, so I feel he will atleast be able to speak clearly, stay in gimmick, as well as remain comfortable even in front of a live crowd.

I think his biggest hurdles are cardio (he was gassed after a good, long, match at a house show with Drew McIntyre) as well as his perceived gimmick. I feel that his first few feuds will allow him to expand upon it and clearly define himself from Goldberg. I loved his addition of the 'Food Chain', theres an old video from NXT relating to his appetite which strikes me as a good nod to his NXT days.

Aside from that, some bitter smarks will never be happy. Also I may be a Ryback mark, however after a few months of getting back into WWE, it has occured to me that the creative will bury _anyone_ to give any main eventers momentum.

EDIT: Also, current WHC Sheamus seems to also have the same issues with stamina as Ryback, kinda coincidental considering they used to be tag team partners in FCW, and Ryback even used the same gimmick (Or atleast, the same name)


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*

I think that in, 2-3 years, it will be his.


----------



## ty1990 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hope not unless he shows more than what he has been he is boring as fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*

Im going to say yeah, i think he will get a world title before 2015, he's got the look and he's not bad in the ring really, for a guy like Ryback mic skills aren't that important for him, if they have to they will just bring in a guy to talk for him. theres something there with him and i can see him being big in a few years.


----------



## ZigglersHandshake (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*

No doubt about it, I wouldn't even be surprised if it's less than a year from now.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*



ZigglersHandshake said:


> No doubt about it, I wouldn't even be surprised if it's less than a year from now.


If that happens he'll be marked as Goldberg #2 forever. I'd say Ryback should bring back U.S./I.C. title credibility and get them hands on one of those.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*



WWCturbo said:


> If that happens he'll be marked as Goldberg #2 forever. I'd say Ryback should bring back U.S./I.C. title credibility and get them hands on one of those.


And then win the World title at the same time as holding holding the US title, not like Goldberg ever did that.... Oh wait.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*

It’s hard to say at this point since we never know what’s to come but I think he will.

I think Vince has a huge hard on for the guy so I wouldn’t be surprised if he becomes world champion by the end of 2013.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*



11rob2k said:


> And then win the World title at the same time as holding holding the US title, not like Goldberg ever did that.... Oh wait.


I didn't say he should win WHC or WWE title in the next year or two, but come on U.S. Title and IC both need a decent wrestler who could defend it impressively and Ryback could be that guy.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*



WWCturbo said:


> I didn't say he should win WHC or WWE title in the next year or two, but come on U.S. Title and IC both need a decent wrestler who could defend it impressively and Ryback could be that guy.


Yeah i get what you mean, I said this is a thread last night, that with Ryback playing the Goldberg type gimmick that theres no reason why they shouldn't give him the US title and have him defend it every week on Smackdown.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*

It's way too early to even think about it. He's got a long long way to go.


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Maybe, I'm not convinced yet, though. He has the look, but the gimmick won't work in the main event unless it's adapted. If he can't have long matches, then I don't see how he can be champion, as main eventers typically work 15-20 minutes on a regular basis. The Goldberg routine isn't going to work, as we saw when Goldberg came up to the WWE. Vince wasn't willing to have his top guys get squashed, nor should he have been, so he had to wrestle 15-20 minutes and he flopped because he wasn't conditioned for it.
> 
> At the end of the day, though, it's really not that hard. Anybody in the high midcard will eventually hold the title in most cases. So...probably.


^ This. He is great in the ring and I quite like what I've seen of his mic skills so far, but he needs to be able to wrestle long matches regularly if he's going to be worth making into a champion. We need to see a proper Ryback feud with a decent midcarder or potentially a main eventer to see if he has the credentials. It's far too early to tell, I think.


----------



## TexasRangerCarl (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*

Let him win the US title and feud with Jinder for it, give back the us titles prestige by giving it to a rising star.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*

Not while portraying the squashing gimmick. Vince would never have Ryback destroying guys like Orton, Cena and Big Show.

I'm about 90% certain he will win the title, possibly the WWE title. If anything happens like he gets injured, isn't thought to be a safe worker, politics etc. Any kind of outside Vince-loving-him circumstance could stop his run. But that could happen to anyone.

Other than that though, I expect he'd have been WWE/World champion by the end of 2013 at the latest.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*

At some point, I imagine he'll be World Champion. His mic skills are decent, at least. He simply hasn't said much using his current gimmick.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*

Will he? Yes. Should he? No.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Will Ryback ever win the World Title?*



Phantomdreamer said:


> Will he? Yes. Should he? No.


That would offend me, but then I look up and see:

*View Poll Results: Ryback, Do you love him or hate him?*
*Love Him* - *389* - 68.94%
*Hate Him* - *179* - 31.54%


And I say this because I assume you are in the anti-Ryback camp, but I could be mistaken. However anyone who wants to say that the guy isn't over can take those results and cry about it. :]

Aaaanyhow, I think Ryback should be involved with the US/IC belt before the WHC belt. A guy like Ryback could probably build either title back up, more so than Anthony Cesaro IMO, but that's more based on Cesaro's boring gimmick than the guy himself.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Can he cut a promo? not really heard much from him, if he's getting a belt, i dont wanna hear this "feed me" shite every mic time.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Can he cut a promo? not really heard much from him, if he's getting a belt, i dont wanna hear this "feed me" shite every mic time.


He should, he had some pre-taped promos which were actually better than Jinder Mahal's. Granted, those are pretaped, Ryan Reeves was able to cut promos live under his older gimmick, so that's enough evidence for me that he could potentially do alright.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJsz-nNHcko

Start at 1:25

Anyhow, it's not perfect, but it's not exactly terrible.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

I like Ryback more than Cena and any of the top stars they have right now. Would be nice to see him against Brock Lesnar 

He should be moving forward by feuding with Jack Swagger. That would boost both their careers. Considering the size and look and awesome matches we've seen of him so far, I wouldn't be surprised if WWE pushes him to the moon by the time Cena and CM Punk don't have anyone else to go against. They already pushed Swagger to the top in 2010 because he fit the role of World Champ so well with his size, look, and in-ring talent. They'll probably do the same with Ryback eventually, but hopefully not too fast. They better take it slow and not screw it up.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

He's big and aggressive and fun. And the only thing from Smackdown I've watched for a few weeks now. 

Might be time to let the megathread go and let people have their individual Ryback threads, btw. Seriously. This thread is way too long and smashed together.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I just relized his pyro is actually just a sound 






He used to have it but I guess they took it away.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

What was the point then?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

God, the sound bytes and the lyrics completely ruin the song. I rather appreciated that Ryback had an instrumental them...just a pumping riff that told you that shit was on. Now we get generic alt-rock vocals and horribly awkaward and poorly mixed "feed...me...more" People are already chanting it and Ryback already says it enough, you don't need to shove it down our throats--if anything it just throws off the timing when people want to chant it during his entrance. What's next? D-Bry going to get "no-no-n-n-n-no-no-N-N-N-NO-NO" put into his theme?

That being said, Ryback is still awesome.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

I think they should troll the audience by having him face Gillberg. Have the music, the elaborate entrance and then just throw Duane Gill at him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Emotion Blur said:


> God, the sound bytes and the lyrics completely ruin the song. I rather appreciated that Ryback had an instrumental them...just a pumping riff that told you that shit was on. Now we get generic alt-rock vocals and horribly awkaward and poorly mixed "feed...me...more" People are already chanting it and Ryback already says it enough, you don't need to shove it down our throats--if anything it just throws off the timing when people want to chant it during his entrance. What's next? D-Bry going to get "no-no-n-n-n-no-no-N-N-N-NO-NO" put into his theme?
> 
> That being said, Ryback is still awesome.


Can't say I'm a fan, but it doesn't bother me. Damn thou, his eyes are leaking like crazy lol


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Much as I hate to admit it, Ryback is beginning to win me over.

Ultimately, he's little more than an improved version of Goldberg, but I'm OK with that. His matches are more entertaining than the 72 Brodus Clay atrocities I've suffered through this year, and frankly, there are much bigger problems with WWE right now than Ryback mowing down the heel lower-card guys.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> God, the sound bytes and the lyrics completely ruin the song. I rather appreciated that Ryback had an instrumental them...just a pumping riff that told you that shit was on. Now we get generic alt-rock vocals and horribly awkaward and poorly mixed "feed...me...more" People are already chanting it and Ryback already says it enough, you don't need to shove it down our throats--if anything it just throws off the timing when people want to chant it during his entrance. What's next? D-Bry going to get "no-no-n-n-n-no-no-N-N-N-NO-NO" put into his theme?
> 
> That being said, Ryback is still awesome.


Yeah, but I'd be careful what you say, would really suck if this Smackdown D-Bry came out to a remix with NO superficially inserted.

I want to know who's big idea that was, and then feed him/her to Ryback.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

I really like the new theme. Couldn't make out the lyrics yet though. 
Don't see why people hate "Feed me more" chanted at the beginning.
Did you have a problem with this too:


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Is it only me who wants to see Ryback vs Gillback some day? :russo


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Rop3 said:


> I really like the new theme. Couldn't make out the lyrics yet though.
> Don't see why people hate "Feed me more" chanted at the beginning.
> Did you have a problem with this too:


Admittedly I'm not a huge rock fan, but comparing those two is a little off base. The Rock's theme had the his catch phrase piped in in a rather clever way, Ryback's on the other hand just felt like it was kinda slapped together last minute. I just feel like the new version of Meat could have been composed a little better but other than that I like Ryback's new theme over the PTP's theme.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I still don't see why people think they're smart chanting Goldberg in his matches. He has one similarity and that's the undefeated monster push, nothing else.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Oxitron said:


> I still don't see why people think they're smart chanting Goldberg in his matches. He has one similarity and that's the undefeated monster push, nothing else.


Both huge, intense individuals. Both bald.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

It's True said:


> Both huge, intense individuals. Both bald.


Ryback is way bigger than Goldberg was.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Rybork lost momentum by having far too many squashes against local jobbers. Heath Slater coul4 probably even beat two 150 lb guys. They over4i4 that shit but they over4o everything. Beating on skinny jobbers makes him look like a bully type heel. 

But I'm liking this fue4 with Mahal. It elevates both guys characters. Mahal's rattling that lion cage. The fee4 me more line is so ba4 it's goo4. For him to really work though he shoul4 have a show4own against another powerhouse.

Bork Laser vs. RyBork - Wrestlemania 30


----------



## Liverpoolkelly7 (May 27, 2012)

The fact that this thread is 174 pages shows Ryback is doing something right, whether its good or bad attention it puts bums on seat. cena's a perfect example. Ryback is actually a better wrestler than goldberg, i love it when he does the belly to belly suplex. Not sure if he ever be as big as goldbeg though. I think they need to tweek his character more.


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Ryback's matches getting boring...*



Jammy said:


> If Ryback truly gets over with this recycled gimmick, my palm will be stuck to my face for the rest of my life.


He is over



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, you can already tell he's got nothing, he's a powerhouse. Anybody who wrestles that style is comically limited. I don't think I've ever seen a good power wrestler, every wrestler who has power moves and is actually good combines it with some other style,* anybody who's just pure power is garbage.* I'm just waiting to see something new.


fpalmfpalm


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

What IWC think about smmiling babyfaces: they should have a edge, they are lame and corny LOL.
What IWC think about beast babyfaces: WWE should use them as monster heels, they don't look as a faces IMO.


Stupid thinking is stupid. Aren't Triple H and Undertaker two hells of a face with badasses and ruthless characters? What do you think a face must be?


----------



## RyanDP (Aug 17, 2012)

I just cannot take him seriously with the marching he does and how he puts his arms up in the air during his entrance. It makes him look ridiculous, his finisher is weak too. I don't know why he cannot have his lariat as his finisher as it looks like he legit kills everyone with it anyway. I don't think he'll get anywhere near main events, especially not with this gimmick.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Interceptor88 said:


> What IWC think about smmiling babyfaces: they should have a edge, they are lame and corny LOL.
> What IWC think about beast babyfaces: WWE should use them as monster heels, they don't look as a faces IMO.
> 
> 
> Stupid thinking is stupid. Aren't Triple H and Undertaker two hells of a face with badasses and ruthless characters? What do you think a face must be?



Lmao this is exactly what I see from the IWC too. Also even if Ryback were pushed quicker, dropped the funky arm raising, the IWC would STILL complain, and it would almost certainly be the same people too. A face can only be edgy if they are CM Punk these days, otherwise they have to be a smiling babyface or a monster heel.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Is this Ryback, or Charles Robinson on steroids? I can't tell.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Does Ryback stand a chance agianst MMA dudes


----------



## ShinyaNaKano56 (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't like him, but he gets some attention. It seems there are a lot of people who likes him. I just hope he will lose to someone in the future, maybe Hornswoggle, that would be great, lol


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyone else starting to like this guy? Unlike a lot of WWE's big-men he has a bit of charisma and looks like a legitimate bad-ass. I mark for his clothesline every time and that powerbomb is sick.


----------

